#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-19
<valdur55> Hello. how can i port systray icons to appindicator icons ?
<jalcine> valdur55: you using Qt?
<jalcine> If so, make sure your application depends on sni-qt (status notification indicator)
<jalcine> It'll appear as an indicator.
<valdur55> gtk
<jalcine> O.O
 * jalcine awkward.
<jalcine> I'm not sure, more of a Qt buff :)
<jalcine> Actually, I think that libappindicator is written using GTK.
<jalcine> It'd be merely rewriting your systray code to it.
<valdur55> jalcine, ok. but where i should put appindicator icons ?
<jalcine> The code itself or the indicator itself?
<jalcine> The indicators place themselves in the panel.
<valdur55> jalcine, :) yea, i know it. but where is correct image path ?
<jalcine> That, I'm not sure of.
<valdur55> jalcine, radiotray main GUI is systray/appindicator menu.
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, I would need you for a couple of things on the rb scope.
<mhr3> davidcalle, sure, what do you need
<davidcalle> mhr3, the filters and the max number of items displayed
<davidcalle> mhr3, then it should be good to go
<mhr3> davidcalle, as for filters, you need to add stuff into the model which represents the filtered properties
<mhr3> then you can just filter out the items that don't matches the filters (after the search is done)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've added the genre in the dee model we search on.
<mhr3> yea, good
<didrocks> hey davidcalle!
<didrocks> davidcalle: how are you?
<davidcalle> didrocks, good, and you ?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'm fine thanks!
<didrocks> davidcalle: about the rhythmbox scope, when do you think it will be ready?
<mhr3> davidcalle, and basically you can do the same for the max results - keep a counter in the final loop that is adding stuff to the model and when you reach the limit, just break from the loop
<didrocks> davidcalle: beta2 freeze is thursday, would be good to have something for it
<mhr3> davidcalle, anything unclear?
<davidcalle> mhr3, indeed, but I still have trouble doing these simple things in Vala and something that would take you ten minutes will take me two hours, but if you don't have the time, that's fine :)
<didrocks> mhr3: do you think you can take some time to help davidcalle so that we get the scope for tomorrow freeze? ^
<mhr3> yea
<didrocks> thanks mhr3 ;)
<didrocks> greyback: hey, good morning!
<greyback> didrocks: greetings!
<didrocks> greyback: hey hey ;) waiting to know where we are at with the multimonitors issues we saw on thursday?
<greyback> didrocks: fyi I've a small metacity patch to test
<didrocks> ah, metacity :)
<greyback> which should fix the nautilus icons-under-launcher problem
<didrocks> greyback: didn't really see merges related to fixes on unity-2d (the other on the monitor position on nvidia and fglrx), I maybe missed it :)
<greyback> didrocks: yes, more bull due to NET_WORKAREA being crap
<didrocks> greyback: great! fire on! :)
<greyback> didrocks: nvidia, Saviq just couldn't reproduce. He's adamant that there's always a primary monitor set.
<greyback> didrocks: I met get him to chat to you about it
<Saviq> didrocks, let me know if you can reproduce and the steps
<didrocks> greyback: link for the metacity merge?
<Saviq> didrocks, but we never got anything else than 0 for Primary (on all the different systems we tested)
<greyback> didrocks: fglrx, driver sucks, you cannot set the primary monitor.
<didrocks> Saviq: on nvidia:
<greyback> didrocks: none just yet, I need to test locally before pushing
<didrocks> - have two monitor set with monitor on the right, laptop screen on the left
<Saviq> didrocks, when I "deselected" the primary monitor on nvidia-settings, the other got selected as primary,
<Saviq> is that not the case for you?
<didrocks> - on nvidia-settings ensure none are selected as primary monitor
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, I got a case when none was selected
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> ok, I can't get back to the case of both unselected :/
<Saviq> good :)
<didrocks> what about fglrx, it's not possible to set a primary monitor?
<Saviq> yes, it seems it doesn't care what you do
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 knows more
<didrocks> hum… that's kind of anyone then
<didrocks> let's see with him and did you talked with the 3d guys?
<didrocks> they probably had the same issue
<didrocks> (dbo will know more)
<greyback> didrocks: that's something I didn't do. I checked their code, they just choose the primary monitor. But I'll ask in case they do something fancy
<greyback> s/choose/use/
<didrocks> greyback: thanks!
<didrocks> greyback: so, once the metacity is here and I confirm it works
<didrocks> we probably can release
<greyback> didrocks: sweet
<didrocks> (saw that some additional commits got it, they are safe?)
<greyback> didrocks: they are, one strut fix for the bug you noticed, couple of RTL fixes too
<didrocks> ok :)
<greyback> sil2100: hey, with the ATI driver problems we had with primary monitor setting, if you have a minute can you check that <primary> is being set correctly in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<sil2100> greyback: sure thing, just one moment - since right now I'm using a single monitor only
<greyback> sil2100: no rush, just good to confirm it
<sil2100> Ok, need to restart the session
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> greyback: what should I look for in that config? Since it seems to be correct, as the laptop screen (the one I set as primary) is on the first position
<greyback> sil2100: in the Displays panel, could you drag the panel to the non-laptop screen
<greyback> sil2100: check the config file is correct. Then reboot and check again
<greyback> sil2100: log out/in again is enough, no need to reboot
<sil2100> greyback: ok, it seems to change the "primary" property correctly, but the Launcher is still on the same monitor everytime
<greyback> sil2100: ok, it's definitely the driver that's just not doing anything when we ask it to switch the primary monitor
<greyback> sil2100: thank you for confirming that for me
<sil2100> greyback: I noticed one strange thing when I was on unity 3d though
<greyback> sil2100: go on
<sil2100> greyback: when I was switching the primary monitor in the Displays panel, I noticed that my mouse cursor - after pressing Apply - was changing screens according to what I set as the primary screen
<sil2100> greyback: i.e. when I set the laptop screen as primary, my cursor was teleported to the laptop screen
<sil2100> greyback: so hm...
<greyback> sil2100: hmmm.
<greyback> I've no idea :)
<greyback> perhaps compiz listens for the screen changes and moves cursor around to suit
<greyback> But for now, I see nothing obvious we can do to work around this issue
<sil2100> Could be, but then maybe you could hook up to that in unity-2d?
<greyback> sil2100: I'll have look at compiz to see if it's doing something clever
<greyback> sil2100: thanks for the help, I'll ping if I need anything
<sil2100> greyback: thanks!
<Klap-in> hi, recent i fixed a issue in the wall-plugin of compiz and added a diff. Bug #904205 Can i ask somebody to include it in 12.04? or what the way to go?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904205 in Compiz "Desktop wall: Bindings for next/previous don't work." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904205
<rye> Hello, regarding the thumb for the scrollbars - if you move window far to the left, the thumb appears inside the window, but cannot be grabbed
<didrocks> greyback: hey, any progress on metacity? :)
<greyback> didrocks: yep, just fighting with dpkg :)
<greyback> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/metacity/workarea_fix
<didrocks> greyback: thanks :)
<rye> is current unity using Alt+F10 too/
<rye> unity2d - yes, unity - seems yes too, from ppa
<sil2100> rye: yes, at least it should
<rye> pressing Alt+F10 twice renders keyboard and mouse input impossible
<didrocks> greyback: so, the icon are now shifted \o/
<rye> sil2100: if you try, to revert - unity --reset in terminal only :(
<didrocks> greyback: however, the fix for "on the second monitor, maximizing an application takes the STRUT" is in unity-2d?
<didrocks> rye: compiz is bad at dealing with configuration upgrade
<greyback> didrocks: yes. We forgot to remove all other struts when using 1 launcher
<rye> didrocks: well, alt+f10 is indeed set in the preferences, and it works, however pressing Alt+F10 twice made me want to smash the keyboard, which does not appear to fix the issue
<sil2100> rye: the thing you described is a bug that happened in the past when alt is still pressed and f10 more times than one - not sure if it was fixed or not
<sil2100> I think I saw a bug for that, need to look for it
<sil2100> (since it's rather serious)
<didrocks> greyback: let me grab trunk
<rye> sil2100: i am also tracking the gtk bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661973 which makes terminal receive both F10 key and pop up the menu...
<ubot5> Gnome bug 661973 in gtk "gtk+ reacts on F10 press incorrectly with xkeyboard-config-2.4.1" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<rye> aha, looks like bug #948522
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948522 in unity "Alt-F10 locks up Unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948522
<didrocks> greyback: no more STRUT on unity-2d trunk here with hide-mode 0
<greyback> didrocks: you mean there's a launcher but it has no strut?
<didrocks> greyback: right
<didrocks> greyback: sorry, there is some STRUT
<didrocks> but nautilus isn't respecting it again
<greyback> didrocks: can you give me steps to reproduce?
<didrocks> greyback: hum, no real steps for that
<didrocks> "start unity-2d"
<didrocks> "ensure hide-mode is 0"
<didrocks> "check that nautilus icon are still under the launcher"
<didrocks> can restart my session if you think that's a transient issue
<greyback> didrocks: would you mind? I'm not reproducing it here
<didrocks> ok, one sec
<didrocks> greyback: confirmed, getting the issue with unity-2d trunk
<greyback> didrocks: I think I know what's happening. Can we mumble?
<didrocks> sure
<greyback> didrocks: good old Mumble :)
<didrocks> multiple launchers work fine
<didrocks> pushing the release then :)
<greyback> yay!
<didrocks> nice work!
<Klap-in> Who can give some advice? recent i fixed a issue in the wall-plugin of compiz and added a diff. Bug #904205 . Can i ask somebody to include it in 12.04? or what is the way to go?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904205 in Compiz "Desktop wall: Bindings for next/previous don't work." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904205
<didrocks> Klap-in: try to ping sam (smspillaz) or duflu when they are around
<didrocks> Klap-in: australian time most of the time
<MCR1> Klap-in: Please do more :)
<Klap-in> MCR1: i will try :) sofar my understanding of c++ is basic, but it's to do :)
<MCR1> Klap-in: Great news :) I would be very happy if someone could fix Emerald compilation for Precise as it is not working anymore...
<MCR1> Compiz is not Compiz anymore without Emerald ;)
<Klap-in> MCR1: but that's an extra decorator beyond compiz?
<MCR1> yep, but it was made to accomplish compiz
<MCR1> git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/fusion/decorators/emerald
<MCR1> Klap-in: it would be really nice if you could take a look at it - probably a minor issue
<MCR1> :)
<bilal|web> seb128: there?
<seb128> bilal|web, sort of, why?
<bilal|web> seb128: I nedeed further clarification on bug #955147, and whether design decisions should be a blocker for freeze exceptions
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955147 in unity (Ubuntu) "[FFe, UIFe] Automatically add launchers for newly installed applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955147
<bilal|web> rather, shouldn't the design team be left off to ponder over it?
<bilal|web> (that has already been approved by designers, btw)
<seb128> bilal|web, don't ask me, but yeah, something to deal between design team and release team
<Andy80> om26er: cool :) (faster here than on Twitter :D )
<om26er> Andy80, ;-)
<thomi> mhall119: ping?
<mhall119> thomi: pong
<thomi> mhall119: Hi - I tried to get in touch last week, but forgot about timezones ;) - we were going to talk about the best place to put tutorials / documentation relating to the testing effort in Unity (autopilot)
<mhall119> thomi: yes!
<thomi> It'd be super-cool to have the documentation at the point where people from outside the unity team / canonical can contribute autopilot tests for unity
<mhall119> thomi: can you view https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/14G-BDOxb6h9jI9DADHEC74Hhv6fp0yMk-4c8LmSiYGY/edit?authkey=CJbH-OUB ?
<thomi> mhall119: yep, once I fight with google's multiple-signon stuff :)
<mhall119> blegh
<mhall119> thomi: I can invite your main google email to it, if that helps
<thomi> mhall119: I'm in now
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> thomi: so this is what I'll be working on this week
<mhall119> I already did the design section, thanks to JohnLea's blog about the steps in the design process
<mhall119> I was going to start writing the coding page next, using the docs we collected for developer.u.c
<mhall119> I suppose writing autopilot tests should be in there
<thomi> OK, I guess autopilot falls under "Coding" rather than "Testing", since some python experience is required?
<mhall119> yeah, Testing was really going to be about how to run existing tests and provide feedback
<thomi> ok. When do these changes go public? Is this something for the 12.04 release?
<mhall119> thomi: yeah
<mhall119> the current target publish date is "as soon as we finish writing them"
<mhall119> developer.u.c docs are mostly done, but unity.u.c docs are just starting
<mhall119> thumper: dbarth: you guys might be interested in this, I'm trying to get meaningful stats from the unity, unity-2d and nux bzr branches:
<mhall119> Total Committers: 119
<mhall119> Internal: 14772 commits from 45 people
<mhall119> External: 794 commits from 74 people
<mhall119> Unknown: 12
<thumper> mhall119: interesting
<mhall119> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891299/ is the script if you're curious
<mhall119> thumper: any member of one of the "unity_teams" is considered an Internal contributor
<mhall119> if you know of a more accurate set of teams, let me know and I'll update it
<mhall119> sadly it counts contributions from current employees as Internal, even if they were hired after some of those contributions were made
<mhall119> so it's a bit skewed in favor of Internal
<htorque> hi all! can you tell me whether 6 million invalid writes of size 1 in one hour from compiz/unityshell are a problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886919/ sounds like a lot.
<bilal> When is the merge window for new features in Unity 5.8 closing?
<htorque> Trevinho: hi! bug 938082 - what version of unity are you running? i'm on 5.6.0-0ubuntu4 and about to re-test.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938082 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Multi-monitor: indicators acting up when second monitor disconnected with indicator opened" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938082
<htorque> Trevinho: great, i'm too not able to reproduce it. :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-20
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, I think I have a solution for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/918753
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 918753 in unity (Ubuntu) "Frozen double icon after launching and dragging at once" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> thumper, It can be solved using a plugin_adapter.window_focus_changed.connect
<bschaefer> as when a new window gets made it will call that to end icon drag
<bschaefer> function
<thumper> bschaefer: ok...
 * thumper looks at the bug
<bschaefer> the problem is when you click on an icon and while that program is starting your drag an icon
<thumper> bschaefer: so you were able to reproduce easily?
<bschaefer> the program then starts stealing focus and leaving the dragged stuck
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah
<thumper> ok, cool
<bschaefer> thumper, I want to test some more things out, but I think the problem being is when the program starts it takes focus from the launcher leaving the icon floating
<thumper> a manual test may be needed as it is around an animation
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> alright, cool, Ill start getting the branch and manual test ready!
<mhall119> thumper: I updated the script to check joined date of the teams we're checking membership on, and comparing it to the commit date, makes a *huge* difference
<mhall119> Total Committers: 119
<mhall119> Internal: 10931 commits from 44 people
<mhall119> External: 4635 commits from 108 people
<mhall119> Unknown: 12
<thumper> haha
<thumper> cool
<mhall119> I think my team choices are misleading though, or else you had 30 people move from external to internal
<mhall119> I'm guessing some of those teams contain non-canonical folks
<mhall119> well....maybe they're not wrong
<mhall119> thumper: did you many any contributions to unity/2d/nux before joining DX?
<thumper> mhall119: I'm not sure, maybe
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<thumper> sup?
<bschaefer> thumper, so I should have asked what the expected results are. I have it working when a program starts it just ends the icon drag
<bschaefer> so it puts the icon back in the launcher, (for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/918753)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 918753 in unity (Ubuntu) "Frozen double icon after launching and dragging at once" [Medium,In progress]
<bschaefer> I should push that branch one sec...
<bschaefer> thumper, the diff, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix.918753/+merge/98323
<bschaefer> thumper, needs to update
<thumper> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> thumper, its kinda weird I guess, so if you start the program then start to drag it it puts the icon back but the mouse is till down so then it pulls the icon back where your mouse it
<bschaefer> thumper, something I need to fix, but thats why I was wondering what the expected results are when you start a program then start dragging an icon
<thumper> bschaefer: hmm...
<thumper> I would hope that starting a program wouldn't interrupt your dragging the icon
<thumper> why does it at the moment?
<bschaefer> well what happens before any changes is the icon goes back to the launcher, and an icon of where you were dragging it is frozen
<bschaefer> let me take a screen shot of what it looks like with trunk unity
<bschaefer> thumper, http://imgur.com/D9cxc
<bschaefer> thumper, so with trunk unity and program starts it stops the dragging of the icon also, with my branch it just stops the dragging so the icon doesn't freeze and get
<bschaefer> duplicated like that
<thumper> ok...
<thumper> ok, I've played around with trunk
<thumper> what I'd like to see is the drag killed
<thumper> and also any other things like the dragging the launcher killed too if possible
<thumper> pretty much "kill any action related to mouse down"
<bschaefer> you mean dragging the launcher up and down?
<thumper> yeah
<bschaefer> alright
<bschaefer> Yeah on thing with my branch is the mouse down still has a hold on the icon even with a EndIconDrag() called
<bschaefer> but sounds good! Off to fix that :)
<bschaefer> one*
<davidcalle> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> hey davidcalle
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks for the merge proposal
<davidcalle> didrocks, oh, you've seen it. Great :)
<didrocks> :-)
<davidcalle> didrocks, and I will have a last upload for the video lens, mostly to prevent displaying too many items in the Dash and better respect of privacy settings.
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, great ;)
<didrocks> thanks again!
<davidcalle> didrocks, no problem. Next time I propose myself for a task, I'll make sure I specify the programming language :P
<didrocks> davidcalle: ahah :-)
<angeloc> mhr3, kamstrup:i'll fix merge proposals in a few hours, thanks
<zgreg> I'm seeing some minor rendering glitches with unity on gma 950. is this a known issue?
<zgreg> sometimes, at the start of some kind of UI element, such as a text line, the first pixel column is displayed doubled
<zgreg> it's quite ugly
<zgreg> here's an example: http://i.imgur.com/7vmZV.png
<zgreg> you can clearlysee it in the top left corner and at the "recents apps", "recent files", etc. headers
<zgreg> oh, it seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/927441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed]
 * zgreg is pretty sure this problem boild down to some obscure floating point rounding error crap
<zgreg> eek, nux still uses fixed function opengl?
<kamstrup> angeloc: mhr3 fixed the web regex
<tbf> what is "fixed function opengl"?
<pipedream> I have a small multi-monitor annoyance on precise (inherited from before)
<pipedream> I plug my laptop into VGA -> LG 37" LED TV
<pipedream> I close the laptop lid, and set it to off, and I turn the TV on and off as and when I use the laptop daily
<angeloc> kamstrup, ok
<pipedream> Those settings are remembered, except the TV resets from 1900 to 800 resolution
<pipedream> *opening* the display properties immediately resets it correctly
<pipedream> I can just close it without applying
<zgreg> tbf: the non-programmable pipeline that does not use shaders
<zgreg> apparently, nux does the old fixed function vertex transformation, at least for non-GLES2
<zgreg> *use
<zgreg> pipedream: what baffles me about multihead is how broken expo is...
<zgreg> the workspace switcher is completely borked
<zgreg> and this problem is many, many years old
<pipedream> I'm guessing this is a hard problem, as the TV resolution canot be detected when it goes to sleep. But perhaps polling it would mean it resets when I turn the TV on
<pipedream> anyhow
<pipedream> it is not itching me enough to go further yet ;)
<pipedream> or, let's say, other itches are itchier
<didrocks> greyback|lunch: if I deactivate sticky edge, it's still sticky if you have no launcher shown (even from the monitor without the launcher to the monitor with the launcher), is it wanted?
<greyback> didrocks: sticky edge created only for launcher and hide-mode=1
<didrocks> greyback: hum, I guess the design isn't explicit about that, JohnLea ^
<didrocks> (the visible ui is puzzling)
<greyback> didrocks: we need the sticky edge to be able to reveal the launcher with the mouse
<didrocks> greyback: right, maybe not in the other way though? (if the user set sticky-edge = 0, maybe this shouldn't trigger:
<didrocks> - have the launcher on the right
<didrocks> - mouse on the left
<didrocks> - go from left to right
<mhall119> zgreg: the expo bugs may be resolved once the new Spread is implemented
<greyback> didrocks: ah, that I get yes
<zgreg> mhall119: but that's not going to happen for ubuntu precise
<JohnLea> greyback, didrocks; if sticky edges are turned off, *all* sticky edges should be turned off.  This is *different* from the push to reveal, so for example, with sticky edges is switched 'off' and push to reveal is switched 'on', the pointer will still be held on the launcher edge so that the user can reveal the launcher.  "Sticky edges" only refers to all the sticky edge behaviour that is *not* related to the launcher.  This is all sp
<JohnLea> ecified in some detail in the following spec https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1b3CwE3Wemr347fTxNcu7ixEQBK4YD8JF2pyv5pxiY0U/edit
<JohnLea> greyback, didrocks; does that answer your questions?
<didrocks> I guess it does, but I guess it means greyback has more work to do :)
<didrocks> as unity-2d linked sticky edge to launcher
<zgreg> mhall119: I actually tried to get to the root of this issue, but the expo source code is horrible, and I wasn't able to understand how positioning works
<greyback> didrocks: noted, thanks for investigating
<zgreg> maybe I'm not the first who's trying to fix this
 * mpt wonders why he has six launcher tiles representing a single Terminal window
<ddudek> hi there
<ddudek> i'm developing new plugin with support for 3d monitor for compiz
<ddudek> here's some video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7eOICtovNs
<ddudek> and I placed some information at http://ddudek.pl
<ddudek> and now i would like to integrate it with unity
<ddudek> bot no luck so far
<ddudek> but*
<ddudek> could someone help me with it?
<ddudek> i somehow have to hook up with the rendering stuff in unity, but have no idea where to start
<gord> ddudek, humm interesting, you might want to have a chat with jaytaoko - he's the maintainer of the GL graphical toolkit we use in unity
<ddudek> can you tell me how can reach him?
<om26er> I think unity's screenshot should be updated here http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<om26er> that's some non-standard unity setting
<om26er> mhall119, ^^
<Daekdroom> That's not latest Ubuntu either.
<om26er> cropped version of that http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=204383 would be cool
<mhall119> om26er: agreed
<mhall119> but I don't know who made the original
<mhall119> om26er: we'd want something with the default apps and icons
<om26er> we can get screenshots from guest session for that, i guess
<mhall119> I wonder of akgraner has one we can use
<mhall119> updated the screenshots on unity.u.c
<htorque> mhall119: looks good, but won't the default wallpapers change soon? :P
<mhall119> htorque: will it?  Oh well, I'm not showing much of the wallpaper
<mhall119> and I can always get new screenshots
<htorque> mhall119: the default wallpaper will see an update (not look completely different afaik) and the set of wallpapers visible in that screenshot will change too. but i really was just teasing you. ;-)
<mhall119> :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you mind if I post a screenshot of the lens with the Banshee/Rb sources filters ?
<mhr3> davidcalle, why would i mind? :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, don't know :)
<mhr3> post away!
<jalcine> What's a good size for indicators?
<jalcine> 32 by 32?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: you told me you were working on a quickly/singlet tutorial for dpm, do you know if that's posted somewhere?
<davidcalle> mhall119, not posted yet. I still have to change it from how to write a scope to how to write a scope with singlet :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, but anyway, you might want to do it. The API code is just http://paste.ubuntu.com/892600/
<mhall119> davidcalle: when would uri not start with http://?
<davidcalle> mhall119, old check for another scope. Silly for this one, indeed, didn't notice it :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, I have to leave, I'm back in a few hours, will you be around?
<mhall119> I'll be here 2 more hours
<mhall119> then off and on during the evening
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, could you review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix.918753/+merge/98323
<bschaefer> DBO, you could also review it as it's in the launcher!
<bschaefer> thanks!
<thumper> bschaefer: hi
<thumper> seb128: around?
<seb128> thumper, hey
<thumper> seb128: I have an email from Trevinho about the gdbus bug
<thumper> seb128: are we able to distro-patch the fix?
<seb128> thumper, yes?
<thumper> is there anything I need to do?
<seb128> thumper, was distro patched this morning (european day)
<thumper> so available in main now?
<seb128> thumper, i.e should be in the glib update you go this morning
<thumper> seb128: you are awesome!
<thumper> thanks
<seb128> thumper, yes, for some ~10 hours
<seb128> yw
<DBO> thumper, are we doing our meeting in 10?
<thumper> DBO: sure, let me make a coffee first
<DBO> just curious mostly
<thumper> thomi: remember that dbus crash you were getting real regularly, this patch that seb128 has now made available for us should fix that, can you make sure you update?
<Trevinho> thumper: yes, the fix is available in main
 * thumper does a little dance
 * DBO makes a little love
<DBO> get down tonight
<thomi> thumper: I did a dist-upgrade this morning, what package & version is it in, do you know?
<thumper> you'll have it then
<thumper> I don't know the exact package
<thomi> and uhh.. my thing wasn't a crash, just bamfdaemon getting confused about which workspace windows are on
<thumper> thomi: Trevinho or seb128 may
<Trevinho> thumper, thomi 2.31.22-0ubuntu1 has the fix
<seb128> what Trevinho said
<thumper> Trevinho: of what?
<thomi> Trevinho: in which package?
<seb128> you need to restart your session after update
<Trevinho> thomi: glib-2.0, of course
<thomi> ok
<seb128> DBO, btw what happened to the sabdfl's dnd on the launcher fix? seems to still be buggy in staging
<seb128> DBO, would be nice it made it to 5.8
<seb128> DBO: you said you would get it done soon ;-)
<DBO> seb128, Im working on it right now
<seb128> cool
<mhall119> mhr3: does the applications lens use a .desktop's Category when searching?
<mhr3> mhall119, when searching? no
<mhr3> the filters use that
<mhall119> might be useful
<mhr3> so both filters and search does the same?
<mhall119> filters are exclusive, search is inclusive
<mhall119> for example, a search for
<mhall119> for example, a search for "game" I would expect to return all games *plus* any applications that are relevant to game config, game development, etc
<mhr3> mhall119, that's what the keywords are for
<mhr3> category is not even a localized field
<mhr3> which is understandable considering what's it for
<mhall119> it isn't?  oh, I thought that's what built menu names
<mhall119> so where does the list in the filter come from?
<mhr3> from the translators, it's only vaguely similar to what desktop entry's categories are
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhr3> mhall119, eh, the translations are from translators of course, the list itself is hardcoded in apps-lens (and comes from design afaik)
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, I also need to scheduled a meeting with you sometime this week
<thumper> bschaefer: how about half an hour ago tomorrow?
<thumper> does that make sense?
<bschaefer> thumper, yup 2 pm tomorrow
<bschaefer> or 10 your time
<thumper> yeah, 10 my time
<thumper> ok?
<bschaefer> sound good!
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> off to find more stuff to work on!
<mhall119> engineers are strange people
<htorque> hey all! can bug 944701 *technically* be caused by the flashplugin (even with all browsers closed)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944701 in unity (Ubuntu) "Sometimes a single white pixel shows in the top-left corner" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944701
 * mhall119 is willing to blame any bug on the flashplugin
<htorque> :-)
<JanC> htorque: only when those browsers aren't actually closed, I suppose
<JanC> sounds like a compiz bug to me
<htorque> JanC: not seeing anything with 'ps'. browsing flash sites definitely raises the chance to get it.
<JanC> htorque: compiz/unity do that sort of things on 11.10 all the time; haven't tested on 12.04 enough to say much about that
<htorque> JanC: never seen anything like that before, but another user on LP confirms seeing it in 11.10.
<JanC> haven't seen exactly that
<JanC> but I have seen "windows"(?) being "leaked" (or "orphaned") and other weird things since the compiz rewrite to C++, and it most often happens when the CPU and/or I/O and/or memory resourced are under pressure somehow...
<zgreg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/0.9.7/view/head:/NEWS
<zgreg> the compiz changelog sure looks massive
<zgreg> a lot of good stuff has happened lately
<thumper> zgreg: yes, a lot has been fixed
<zgreg> unity actually performs OK on my netbook now
<zgreg> few things are still slow, for instance opening the dash
<zgreg> I wonder why, what is it doing? sometimes it takes up to one second to open the dash, and that is with everything already in the cache
<zgreg> the hud is a little bit better, but doesn't feel snappy either
<bilal> thumper: Hi, I hope we aren't too late for the SC launcher change?
<bilal> thumper: The freeze exception was approved today
<thumper> bilal: I'm on it now with thomi
<thumper> don't stress
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-21
<pedrolucasp> Please
<pedrolucasp> Someone has a link for any article better than the developer.ubuntu.com?
<pedrolucasp> I mean
<pedrolucasp> That site is amazingly incomplete!
<thomi> pedrolucasp: what information are you wanting?
<pedrolucasp> Sorry, I was not here
<pedrolucasp> Well, I need know how to create an integrated menu for my app (is like an RSS reader
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, you still around?
<danieljj> Hola, alguien puede ayudarme, instale unos programas en wine pero no los encuentro
<danieljj> no se donde aparecen en onity, en gnome los encontraba facilmente
<danieljj> al escribir wine me aparece solo para configurar, no así los programas
<apw> didrocks, bug #960503
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 960503 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: seems to trigger operations more than once" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960503
<didrocks> apw: how do you select the option?
<didrocks> apw: I tried enter and clicking
<apw> didrocks, am hitting enter, ALT<wait>new tab<wait for stable list>return
<apw> and i get 3 tabs on this machine, and two on my netbook
<apw> didrocks,  that was with a gnome-terminal, just also reproduced it on this same machine in chromium, i get two new tabs from the same sequence
<didrocks> not sure if it's unity launching it or the service
<didrocks> gord: ^
<apw> in a fresh gnome-terminal i get 3 new tabs on this 64 bit install
<apw> didrocks, ok on my 32 bit install i also get 3 new tabs in gnome-terminal
<apw> didrocks, oh wierder it was 3 the first time, now two more sequential reproduces are only gving two matching my other install ...
<apw> didrocks, definatly two new tabs in firefox as well
<apw> didrocks, and if you take gnome terminal and copy some text, and then use ALTpaste<ret> i get 3 lots of the text inserted, so its a systemic bug
<didrocks> apw: not sure if it has been fixed as I'm on the staging ppa
<didrocks> and I can't reproduce even on my netbook
<didrocks> did it start recently?
<didrocks> or you got that since the last release?
<apw> didrocks, can't say i use HUD much as the main windows i use don't have menus so it doesn't have anything
<apw> didrocks, i noticed it in random feature testing yesterday for the first time, but can't say when i last tested
<didrocks> apw: ok, thanks, let's see with gord, once he's here :)
<apw> didrocks, sure, reproduced on my netbook too so perhaps a PPA thing
<apw> didrocks, ok just confirmed that its either 2 or 3 of somethign when it happens, HUD:paste is pretty instructive, 3, 2, 3, 3, 2 lots of paste each time
<didrocks> apw: frustrating that I really can't reproduce it :/
<didrocks> apw: do you feel brave? and waiting to upgrade to the staging ppa? :)
<didrocks> remove it then ;)
<apw> didrocks, ok armed with ppa-purge, which ppa are you recommending
<didrocks> apw: ppa:unity-team/staging
<didrocks> apw: you should get a new compiz/unity
<didrocks> (and all the family, nux, dee…)
 * apw kisses his test box a fond farewell
<apw> didrocks, ok with staging PPA install i cannot repro the issue
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> apw: awesome ;)
<didrocks> so you should get the fix on thursday
<mhr3> didrocks, re: Lenses were running before opening dash, are you able to confirm that? maybe the test is just wrongly worded, the primary thing is that the lenses shouldn't be running immediately after unity startup, they are launched automatically at some point (after a few seconds even without interaction with dash)
<mhr3> i was checking here with jhbuild and i didn't see an issue
<didrocks> mhr3: can't restart my main laptopt
<didrocks> mhr3: let me try my netbook
<didrocks> mhr3: the timeout is 60s, isn't it?
<mhr3> it used to be, but that might have changed
<mmrazik> mh3, didrocks: I tried it a while ago and it worked as expected
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've noticed the Dash quicklist displaying again Lenses it shouldn't  (such as the utilities lens, which is a "hidden" lens), it didn't a few weeks ago. Might be related?
<mmrazik> I logged out and in and there were no lenses running
<mhr3> mmrazik, glad to hear that
<mmrazik> you can also kill the lens and nothing happens until you activate it again
<mhr3> so the wording is probably incorrect
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks! :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, the quicklist item just reads the .lens files, so those need to properly state that the lens is hidden
<davidcalle> mhr3, I know. I don't have it on this machine, I will check* but I m pretty sure it's fine.
<mhr3> maybe the visibility check is missing in the quicklist item
 * mhr3 checks
<mhr3> nope, it's there
<davidcalle> mhr3, hmm, for some reason the Utilities lens in the scopes PPA has a broken .lens file... My bad.
 * thumper looks for kampstrup
<thumper> mhr3: is there someone other than kamstrup that can review the unity-music-lens branches?
<mhr3> thumper, perhaps njpatel? :)
<thumper> hmm... both not here yet
<mhr3> lamalex as well, but unfortunately he didn't approve it
<mhr3> thumper, i'll ping them when they get here
<mhr3> thumper, and if they won't i'll just approve it i guess?
<thumper> mhr3: no, that is naughty
<thumper> we'll get someone :)
<mhr3> what can i say, i'm a naughty boy :P
<bluefrog> open gnome-terminal, select hud, write open, select open tab. 2 tabs are opened instead of one. can you reproduce this on your pc?
<gord> bluefrog, already fixed in trunk :)
<bluefrog> k
<bluefrog> something else. is there soemthing special to do for a program to be launched directly from the HUD? example  gnome-terminal in the HUD  + enter does nothing (same for all programs in fact
<thumper> bluefrog: the hud is not for launching apps
<thumper> bluefrog: but accessing menus
<thumper> bluefrog: use the dash for that
<bluefrog> thumper, thought I read in Shuttleworth blog that it would do that. sry then
<bluefrog> dunno if this is the right channel. No more "create a launcher" menu under unity?
<rye> empathy was able to create an empty launcher somehow - http://ubuntuone.com/2lWz3GDDXstuGWC0p6nDTZ
<rye> can i somehow debug why?
<rye> it is missing from the alt-tab and launcher but reacts to clicks
<bluefrog> sorry launcher is not the word I should have used. shortcut to launch an app on the desktop for example
<bluefrog> s/on/from
<bluefrog> or a custom launcher on the menu would suit me as well though
<bluefrog> for an sh script for example
<tgardner> I have a dual display configuration. can anyone tell me why the launcher that used to appear on the left monitor has now jumped to the right monitor? Yet my normal applications (X-chat, mumble, thunderbird, chrome) are starting up in their normal places.
<zgreg> unity from unity-staging ppa crashes for me when I exit from the workspace switcher
<zgreg> this seems to be some kind of regression
<popey> zgreg: how are you exiting the workspace switcher?
<zgreg> clicking on a preview, or selecting with keyboard and pressing enter
<popey> zgreg: does it do it for a guest user with no customisations too?
<apw> didrocks, tgardner seems to have a setup where the super key is always showing the launcher on his right monitor regardless of the location of his cursor ...
<didrocks> apw: something to ping DBO about I guess
<didrocks> apw: nvidia?
<apw> DBO, ^^ :)
<apw> tgardner, ^^
<apw> didrocks, i think this one is a mac, an intel one
<tgardner> didrocks, nope, Mac mini w/Intel
<didrocks> ok, let's see once DBO is around
<zgreg> popey: I just checked. yes, it also crashes with the guest account
<didrocks> tgardner: you are using staging?
<tgardner> didrocks, nope, fresh update from this AM
<didrocks> ok, on precise only?
<popey> zgreg: I'd file a bug then. does apport popup offering to file a bug for you?
<tgardner> my mirror synced about 3 hours ago
<didrocks> (and you are using 3d, right?)
<tgardner> didrocks, precise only, unity-3d (AFAIK)
<didrocks> ok, let's wait then
<tgardner> didrocks, hmm, how do I fgiure that out? I don't seem to have a compiz in my process list
<didrocks> env | grep unity
<didrocks> you have unity-2d showing?
<tgardner> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<apw> didrocks, though if he has selected 3d, and its fallen back to 2d during login, will that be accurate ?
 * apw has a compiz on his 'definatly 3d' login
<didrocks> apw: that's possible yeah
<didrocks> tgardner: and the process running, you don't have metacity and unity-2d processes?
<tgardner> didrocks,  1975 ?        Sl     0:04 metacity
<tgardner>  1992 ?        Sl     0:05 unity-2d-panel
<tgardner>  1993 ?        Sl     0:12 unity-2d-shell
<tgardner> didrocks, lemme logout and restart with 3d
<tgardner> didrocks, I'm not actually given a choice of unity-3d
<tgardner> didrocks, when logging in I noticed I _only_ have a unity-2d choice
<didrocks> tgardner: did you remove the unity package?
<didrocks> apt-cache policy unity
<tgardner> didrocks, not on purpose.
<didrocks> tgardner: btw, this behavior is the new one, -3d will have it soon as well
<didrocks> apw: ^
<tgardner> rtg@dearborn:~$  apt-cache policy unity
<tgardner> unity:
<tgardner>   Installed: (none)
<tgardner>   Candidate: 5.6.0-0ubuntu4
<tgardner>   Version table:
<tgardner>      5.6.0-0ubuntu4 0
<tgardner>         500 http://mirror/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<didrocks> see ;)
<didrocks> you removed it
<didrocks> hence you have not the option at startup
<didrocks> probably a partial upgrade
<tgardner> didrocks, likely. how dod I reinstall ?
<apw> didrocks, whats the new behaviour ?
<apw> didrocks, he just did a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ would that not be expected to reinstall unity ?
<didrocks> tgardner: apt-get install unity
<didrocks> apw: if it's already installed, no, as it's a recommends
<apw> erm its not installed ...
<didrocks> I mean, if ubuntu-desktop is already installed
<apw> didrocks, are we about to get a change in launcher behaviour tommrrow ?
<didrocks> it's not a new recommends
<didrocks> so not installed
<apw> ahh ok
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> apw: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1b3CwE3Wemr347fTxNcu7ixEQBK4YD8JF2pyv5pxiY0U/edit
<tgardner> ahh, launcher placement will be nice
<tgardner> logging out to try 3d
<didrocks> I just finished doing the gnome-control-center part, the new unity should support it
<apw> didrocks, that sounds good... so will that be in unity-team/ppa today's updates ?
<didrocks> apw: in fact, it's alrleady
<didrocks> apw: you just don't have the interface for it
<didrocks> I'll push it for beta2
<apw> ahh when is the interface going to drop if we are getting the new location tommorrow
<didrocks> I mean, I'll push the needed g-c-c at the same time
<didrocks> apw: meanwhile, you should have the corresponding option in ccsm
<didrocks> so setting the value in ccsm + setting the primary display should be the equivalent
<apw> didrocks, so whats in unity-team/ppa is whats going into the archive on thu?  i should test that and whine?
<didrocks> apw: not yet copied
<didrocks> apw: still glitches
<didrocks> on the staging ppa
<apw> didrocks, oh ok, do poke me when its available i have some machines set up to test
<didrocks> apw: will do!
<tbf_> https://plus.google.com/photos/105507097221940492572/albums/5719805503513319441/5719805502928065218 ← might be worth to pick up that indicator panel's clock and settings button layout
<tbf_> i like it.
<davidcalle> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> Would you have the time for a video lens + scope upload before the freeze?
<kenvandine> davidcalle, i'll do my best
<davidcalle> Thanks a lot :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, we'll need to tweak the video lens - i noticed it returns results for a query even after you changed the query
<mhr3> to elaborate search for "abcdef" will return results for "a" even though you're already waiting for "abcdef"
<mhr3> and since the webservice is slow, it's pretty distracting
<davidcalle> mhr3, this is odd, as it's supposed to cancel running http queries when the search changes.
<mhr3> davidcalle, just saying what i see
<davidcalle> mhr3, let's blame dee then :p
<mhr3> davidcalle, you're forgetting that dee is perfect :P
<mhr3> right kenvandine? :)
<kenvandine> mhr3, right you are!
<davidcalle> mhr3, hmm, I cant reproduce it here (and my connection is quite slow). Maybe a bug involving server caching + the IP geolocation. (Ok, IP geolocation is a little far fetched, but what i'm seeing is that it works in my part of the world :P)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'll ask Chipaca to look into it.
<mhr3> davidcalle, did anything change since 5.6?
<davidcalle> mhr3, nothing on the scope side that would impact results this way. But I know that the server is still evolving.
<mhr3> hmm, now that i'm testing it, i'm not really getting the issue
<zgreg> popey: seems like the bug vanished with the latest update. I didn't find any ovious in the changelog, though
<zgreg> I hope this is not a heisenbug
<zgreg> by the way, how can I force unity to use glsl shaders?
<zgreg> or rather nux
<popey> pass
<zyga> I just got a interesting unity bug
<zyga> drag an icon from the launcher
<zyga> while the icon is being dragged, trigger a share/notice me effect on that application
<zyga> the drag is interrupted but a copy of the icon is left hovering
<arges> didrocks, hello apw said I should contact you if i'm having critical unity bugs in precise. was wondering what the process was for sending a good unity bug and making sure it gets looked at
<didrocks> arges: the easiest is first to report it with ubuntu-bug unity
 * apw does a meercat impression ...
<arges> didrocks, yup did that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/960532
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 960532 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity does not respond to clicking" [Undecided,New]
<arges> i assigned it to unity bugs, but it just got unassigned, so not sure if i'm doing something wrong
<didrocks> arges: don't assign bugs to people
<didrocks> om26er: can you please have a look to triage it?
<didrocks> doesn't seem to be GPU related at all, not sure why bilahl asked you for it
<arges> didrocks, ok in the future, ubuntu-bug unity should be sufficient for it to show up on your queue?
<didrocks> arges: right
<didrocks> if you see no upstream reaction at all
<arges> ok thanks
<didrocks> like 7 days frmo now
<didrocks> poke me :
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> but still, I guess there is a need for more information on this one
<arges> didrocks, sure what kind of info?
<didrocks> let's see what om26er traditionnaly do in this case :)
<arges> ok
<bluefrog> is, creating manually a .desktop file, the only way to create a shortcut on the desktop for example?
<mhall119> tedg: would it be technically possible for the HUD to search only a sub-tree of a window's menu?
<tedg> mhall119, Uhm, not really?  Why?
<mhall119> tedg: I'm brainstorming
<mhall119> about what HUD might look like if it replaced menus for browsing
<tedg> mhall119, well, I guess, it's feasible with development work.  It's not feasible in today's code.
<tedg> mhall119, we know the menu hierarchy, but we flatten it to make it search faster.
<tedg> mhall119, We could keep more hierarchical data if needed.
<jo-erlend> tedg, how could that possibly make the search faster? That seems counter intuitive to me.
<tedg> jo-erlend, Because we always have to go over all the entires, and by breaking down the hierarchy early we effectively cache the parts of it we care about.
<tedg> jo-erlend, so in the end there's no recursion, just a loop.
<jo-erlend> tedg, right. But if you walk up the tree instead, then there will always be fewer items to check?
<tedg> jo-erlend, No, not really, since the match could occur anywhere.  A search for "filter" could be "Effects > filter > blur" or in "document > filter results" so we have to do the whole tree everytime.
<jo-erlend> right, but chances are you'll use tools from some submenus more frequently than others. I mean, for instance... In Audacity, there is one menu that I use far more often than anyone else, and that's the Effects menu. So if you begin at the effect I use and increase the "popularity" of each menu as you traverse, then you could begin at the most popular menu and search upwards from there. There will still be the same number of items to check.
<jo-erlend> tedg, I see your point about  having to test all entries.
<tedg> jo-erlend, We actually check popularity second, partially because the cost of accessing the DB is higher.
<jo-erlend> however, testing the most likely nodes first will present the most likely results first, and it's highly likely that the user will interrupt the search by selecting the most likely result. That breaks the assumption that you have to test all the nodes.
<tedg> jo-erlend, Yup, and we're getting there.  Unity should support proper updating with progressive results here soon.  Then we can do that optimization.
<jo-erlend> ah, that's cool.
<jo-erlend> tedg, what kind of database do you use for the popularity contest, btw?
<tedg> jo-erlend, Just SQLite
<tedg> jo-erlend, I imagine we'll move to Zeitgeist eventually though.
<tedg> jo-erlend, that way we can start to coordinate the results with the document open.
<jo-erlend> right. That's a must :)
<mhall119> tedg: thoughts? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhall119/HUD_Concepts
<tedg> mhall119, I'm offended you use the cpu monitor indicator :-)
<tedg> mhall119, I guess I don't think HUD will ever be useful for browsing menus.
<tedg> mhall119, I don't think that is really a useful thing in general, if we can get good at people actually expressing intent (in their language) we shouldn't need to worry about where the item is located in a relatively arbitrary hierarchy.
<zgreg> hmm, what's the preferred way to submit code? patch? bzr branch?
<seb128> zgreg, launchpad merge requests
<seb128> zgreg, http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/#coding
<zgreg> so, I should create a branch with my changes and request a merge?
<mhall119> tedg: Thunderbird has a tendency to get stuck and hit 100% CPU usage, so it's really a "time to pkill thunderbird-bin" monitor
<zgreg> is that the preferred way even for single commits?
<zgreg> alright, I'll read that
<zgreg> mhall119: really? never happens to me :)
<seb128> zgreg, read the 4 blue frames
<mhall119> zgreg: there's been some discussion about what the "preferred way" is
<mhall119> zgreg: I get the feeling it's my mbox files
<seb128> zgreg, but it's basically branch lp:unity, hack, push to your lp:~user/unity/something, and merge propose on launchpad
<mhall119> tedg: I'm thinking of a way to make HUD provide usable menus on non-desktop devices
<mhall119> tedg: these HUD mockups wouldn't be all to different in appearance from my pre-HUD phone mockup: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/uphone/
<mhall119> just add a search input at the top
<bmoez> i tried to open shell/shell.qmlproject in qtcreator from the lastest source (unity-2D 5.7), i had problem in "import Unity-2d 1.0", i had installed libunity*, what is missing?
<MCR1> have you seen the stereo-3d-compiz plugin ?
<bmoez> ?
<zgreg> alright, I definitely got to the root of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/927441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed]
<zgreg> nux is trying to be to clever
<zgreg> *too
<jalcine> heh don't they all.
<mhall119> is libunity common between both unity and unity-2d?
<mhall119> thumper: are you around?
<MCR1> bmoez: It is a new compiz plug-in written by ddudek: https://code.launchpad.net/~ddudek
<MCR1> bmoez: he had problems with integration to Unity, but this is his master degree masterpiece ;)
<MCR1> it is a great plug-in adding 3d stereo possibility to Compiz/Unity and also having a very nice effect when bringing windows from the back to the front
<MCR1> I have just seen he added additional stuff today
<bmoez> MCR1:but, it is unity-2d not unity 3d
<MCR1> bmoez: ?
<MCR1> it is a plugin for Compiz, so it is 3d ofc
<bmoez> the source that i tried to change is unity-2d 5.7
 * jalcine uses Unity 4D.
<MCR1> bmoez: misunderstanding - sry - I thought you asked about the plugin ;)
<bmoez> :-)
<rye> how should unity switcher behave when one window of the app is on one workspace and the second one is on another?
<JanC> jalcine: a 4th-gen database language-enabled unity?
<jalcine> JanC: you know it!
<JanC> I once played with a trial version of 4D on DOS in the late 1980s or so  :P
<bmoez> when i kill unity-2d-shell process, firefox close (opened from unity launcher) !!?
<thumper> mhall119: in body, but not spirit
<thumper> mhall119: my spirit is on calls
<broder> i'm running into a bug where compiz seems to randomly create and map all-white windows and stack them above everything else. seems to trigger in particular either when i get a chrome desktop notification or (most recently) when i open a new tab
<broder> is this a known issue?
<mhall119> thumper: I think you should reverse that :)
<mhall119> send the body to sit in meetings, let the spirit be free
<mhall119> thumper: I'm re-thinking the sub-categorys for unity.u.c/getinvolved/coding, can you still see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/14G-BDOxb6h9jI9DADHEC74Hhv6fp0yMk-4c8LmSiYGY/edit?authkey=CJbH-OUB ?
<thumper> broder: known about, but if you can reproduce that would be awesome
<broder> thumper: i can't reproduce it consistently
<broder> but it happens probably about once a day or so
<broder> usually it's about 200px wide x 10px tall, and just under the panel. today i also got one that was about 1000x1000 which was much more irritating
<thumper> broder: the one thing that has come up though, is it seems to consistently be the desktop notifications that cause this issue
<broder> thumper: with the exception of the larger-than-usual window i saw today, i would agree with that
<zgreg> can someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~greg-chown/nux/bug-927441/+merge/98729 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 145709 in qt-x11-free (Ubuntu Gutsy) "duplicate for #98729 7.10: Qt3 /etc/qt3/qtrc owner root result in ugly appearance" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zgreg> the bot is a bit stupid...
<zgreg> nux seems quite inefficient... it does about 20 opengl calls for drawing one textured quad... no batching, and it doesn't even try to reduce the number of state changes
<zgreg> there's probably a notable number of low hanging fruit that could speed it up considerably
<jalcine> West
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-22
<thumper> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> thumper, hey
<medoc> Hi. I am writing a unity lens/scope for the recoll search engine. I know close to nothing about gtk/gnome/unity and I need a little help
<medoc> My problem at the moment is that the recoll search (big disk-based index) is too slow for being started every time a character is typed
<medoc> I'd like to time-out a little and only launch an actual search after, maybe a few hundred ms after the user stopped typing.
<medoc> Could someone point me to a way to do this, some sample code, whatever ? Thanks
<medoc> Ah and the lens is written in Python (which I don't know well either :) )
<MCR> Dear Unity developers: Please read this and the comments as well ;) : http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unity-with-minimize-on-click-patch.html
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<davidcalle> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> davidcalle, is the video lens even supposed to search in the home view?
<mhr3> the files lens should pick up videos as well, so i'm not really sure...
<davidcalle> mhr3, It's supposed to act like the music lens.
<mhr3> so no results for empty search, but searches work
<davidcalle> Yeah, and search only for the local videos scope.
<mhr3> right
<davidcalle> And the files lens picks up Music results as well, with the locate stuff.
<mhr3> true
<davidcalle> Hopefully, when a Photo lens comes by default, we will be able to have something more clean on this side and propose lenses for almost each data type.
<davidcalle> Or, right now, the files lens could avoid showing video and audio results in the home dash.
<davidcalle> But the old results from the video lens is the priority, I'll take care of it.
<apw> didrocks, i have another one for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/962119
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 962119 in unity (Ubuntu) "monitor indicators stacked above the (x)(+)(-) buttons but below the title bar of the window" [Undecided,New]
<apw> didrocks, i will also note i hit the thing which said "display oriented" which _said_ it would file the bug against compiz instead of unity ... it did not however do that
<apw> (opr at least thats how i interpreted the text i read)
<didrocks> om26er: can you look please? ^ I'm really busy right now with the release stuff
<om26er> sure
<om26er> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> thanks
<apw> didrocks, in fact "Thanks for reporting this bug on unity.  Is the issue you are reporting purely graphical (will report more information about your graphic configuration and will report the bug against compiz)?"
<apw> it does say it'll file the bug against compiz, and doesn't work
<didrocks> apw: doesn't work? what did you get?
<didrocks> ah not genuine package?
<apw> didrocks, no i filed against unity, it asks that dialog text above, i hit YES, and it didn't move it to compiz like it says it will
<didrocks> apw: it won't file it to compiz, however, it adds all the compiz hooks info
<didrocks> I guess, I need to check
<didrocks> too old :)
<apw> didrocks, hmm then the text is wrong i guess .,,
<didrocks> will have a look
<didrocks> just not… now :p
<apw> no rush
<didrocks> thanks for spotting it :)
 * apw is starting to see stacking issues again ... mostly in menus now
<om26er> uh i broke my unity
<om26er> wow dash looks hot now. just wow
<om26er> apw, seems I can't reproduce the issue  here. do you know when it started happening?
<MCR> Is smspillaz still part of your team ?
<om26er> MCR, yes
<MCR> COOL, good to hear that !
<MCR> om26er: Did you break MyUnity or your Unity ?
<apw> om26er, its not an operation i use normally i only opened it to see if i had the new buttons in there
<apw> om26er, it is easiest to reproduce by moving to focus follows mouse and moving the cursor in and out of the window.  happens about 1/4 of the time
<mhall119> MCR: I can see how that can get confusing
<MCR> How can I check out Unity from source ? - Is there a wiki somewhere ?
<apw> didrocks, om26er, another stacking issue which might be compiz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/962137
<mhall119> MCR: bzr branch lp:unity
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 962137 in unity (Ubuntu) "chromium bookmark menus are stacked incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<MCR> mhall119: thx a lot
<mhall119> thomi: ping
<MCR> mhall119: Compiling with cmake, standard ?
<mhall119> MCR: I'm not the one to ask about that, I'm a Python guy
<om26er> no test case again :p
<MCR> mhall119: ok, thx - I will get it to work somehow ;)
<MCR> mhall119: cmake seems to be it
<MCR> ups, seems I need some more packages :)
<mhall119> MCR: someone else in here will be able to help you
<mhall119> they helped me
<MCR> Could someone tell me how to best install all the build dependencies for unity ?
<arges> dbarth_, hello
<tsdgeos> MCR: apt-get builddep unity
<tsdgeos> build-dep actually
<dbarth_> arges: hi
<MCR> tsdgeos: thx a lot :)
<arges> dbarth_, hey I saw that you marked pad.lv/960532 incomplete. this bug pretty much makes my laptop unusable, so I'm highly motivated to help debug this
<arges> dbarth_, is there a debug guide / wiki / advice on how to get a better test case for this so it can be fixed
<MCR> cmake .. worked, but sudo make install failed
<MCR> fatal error: Nux/Nux.h: No such file or directory
<MCR> any idea what I am missing ^^ ?
<dbarth_> arges: ok
<dbarth_> arges: for this kind of bug, there's not really a standard process
<dbarth_> arges: my suggestion is to do DISPLAY=:0 xwininfo  -root -all > ~/xwininfo-all-stuck.log from a VT
<arges> dbarth_, ok, any words of wisdom or perhaps tests  you can suggest that might give a better reproducer ... i can pretty much get it in that state within a 10-30m of usage
<arges> ok
<arges> so do that when i can't click anymore
<dbarth_> arges: right, when it's locked
<dbarth_> arges: i've had the bug myself, and this is what i did to document the state
<dbarth_> arges: also i think you can reproduce it more easily if you do ALT-F10 repeatadly (was trying to debug another issue and that happened to me again)
<dbarth_> arges: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-distro-priority/+bug/948522
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 948522 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-F10 locks up Unity" [High,Confirmed]
<arges> ok let me fire it up, i'll check this out
<arges> dbarth_, would unity 2d / unity make a difference? i've seen the lockup with both
<arges> dbarth_, wow instant lockup hitting alt-f10 repeatably . but its different than the other lockup i've been experiencing
<zgreg> I noticed the alt-f10 freeze, too
<dbarth_> arges: hmm, you mean it does the same with unity-2d as well?
<arges> dbarth_, yes
<dbarth_> arges: that would be very interesting, because a few components could be exonerated
<arges> dbarth_, i am reproducing now and getting some logs
<dbarth_> great
<elopio> ping greyback.
<elopio> do you have some time for me?
<greyback> elopio: what can I do for you?
<elopio> greyback: it's just that testability can't find my application. I thought you might know how to debug this.
<elopio> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895187/
<elopio> if you have a precise, it will return Run failed. Failed to launch application. [...] ApplicationNotAvailableError
<greyback> elopio: try supplyingabsolute path to the execurable
<greyback> try supplying the absolute path to the executable (this time looking at what I type:) )
<greyback> but if it is in $PATH, that shouldn't matter
<elopio> greyback: just the same. The application is started, and I can see it from the visualizer. Still, it says that's not available.
<greyback> elopio: hmm, have you the log file /logs/testability/qttasserver.log
<elopio> greyback: there's nothing on /logs/testability/
<elopio> oh wait
<greyback> elopio: you should create that directory so, and try agai
<greyback> +n
<elopio> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895203/
<elopio> that's the right pid.
<greyback> elopio: you have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/testability/libtestability.so ?
<greyback> (that's for 64bit machine)
<elopio> greyback: yes, it's there.
<greyback> elopio: so strange. Could you supply ":sleep_time => 10" to the run function please
<greyback> just in case the app hasn't loaded the plugin in time
<elopio> greyback: same error, but 10 seconds later.
<greyback> elopio: so the Visualizer sees the application, and you can inspect elements ok. But this fails
<greyback> elopio: what code are you testing? I'd like to try this myself
<elopio> greyback: yes. I see the application opened by the script.
<elopio> greyback: it's just http://paste.ubuntu.com/895187/
<elopio> for ubuntuone-control-panel-qt you have to be on precise.
<greyback> ok let me try
<elopio> thanks greyback.
<greyback> elopio: yep reproduced anyway
<elopio> greyback: greyep. If I'd know what the problem is, I could tell the u1 team to fix it. But I have no idea, and I still can't fully understand the ruby code for the run function.
<greyback> elopio: I got it
<greyback> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895228/
<elopio> greyback: awesome!
 * elopio trying...
<greyback> elopio: testability checks the process name is running. But since you're app is in python, it's executable is named "python" - so testability never saw an app called "ubuntu-one.."
<greyback> which confused it
<greyback> elopio: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/dav/Testabilitydriver/doc/api/qt_linux/#GenericSut:run
<greyback> elopio: the doc mentions a slight consequence, just fyi
<elopio> now the problem seems to be my computer.
 * elopio smacking...
<elopio> I'll read it. Thanks a lot greyback.
<greyback> elopio: yw
<zgreg> I wonder if the workspace preview as it is currently implemented is useful (the small overview you get after ctrl-alt-up/down/left/right is pressed to move to another workspace)
<zgreg> the live preview is prettyy useless, it's too small, the rendering is full of aliasing, and it needs considerable resources
<zgreg> the current workspace is only highlighted, but it's too little contrast
<zgreg> s/only//
<zgreg> IMO the static preview of the compiz plugin is much more useful, and looks nicer
<zgreg> what do you think about this?
<bilal|web> When is 5.8 coming out?
<zgreg> the internal version number is already 5.8.0 :)
<thomi> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> thomi: hey, was it you that helped me get unity compiled and run locally?
<mhall119> if so, do yu have a written tutorial for that I can put on unity.u.c?
<thomi> mhall119: I don't think it was me, but I have a rough-and-ready blog post witten about it (although it'd need to be fixed if you're going to re-post it anywhere where people might actually read it)
<mhall119> thomi: I can clean up/edit whatever it needs
<thomi> mhall119: http://tech-foo.blogspot.co.nz/2012/02/how-to-compile-unity-from-source.html
<mhall119> I just don't remember all the steps
<mhall119> ah, perfect, thanks
<thomi> no worries
<mhall119> thomi: I'll get everybody to review these docs before they're published
<thomi> good ;)
<thomi> I'm quite happy writing on my blog where no one reads it. :)
<mhall119> well, I can change that
<zgreg> apparently nux typically does 40 opengl calls and various small calculations just to draw a single texture quad onto the screen
<zgreg> no wonder performance isn't that great...
<thomi> zgreg: "apparently"?
<zgreg> if I got everything
<thomi> ok, you've measured this yourself?
<zgreg> I've read the source code, and tracked everything down, starting from QRP_ASM_1Tex
<zgreg> hmm the GLSL-based implementation is a little bit better, but not much
<zgreg> that's not exactly helping either, typically slow machines need the ASM code path
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> bschaefer: sup?
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, so I need to write some new anthy autopilot test for a new commit key
<bschaefer> thomi, and was wonder if I should just copy paste the one with Ctrl+J and replace it with Enter
<thomi> bschaefer: does the old key still work?
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> bschaefer: then just extend the scenarios on the anthy test case
<bschaefer> thomi its just that Enter is the "perfered" way to commit text for Japanese/anthy I guess
<thomi> so for each input string there'll be a scenario for Ctrl+J and a scenario for Enter
<bschaefer> alright
<bschaefer> Well I think that is what I did, just made a different function and replaced Ctrl+J with Enter
<thomi> bschaefer: you don't need to make a new function... just add a new scenario parameter
<bschaefer> alright, was about to say that haha
<thomi> so inside the one function we'll now do something like:
<thomi> self.kb.press_and_release(self.commit_key)
<thomi> and commit_key is a scenario parameter
<bschaefer> thomi, ok!
<bschaefer> thomi, also how was your fishing trip?
<thomi> bschaefer: was good, ended up not fishing at all, but went luging, bungy jumping, and clay pidgeon shooting
<thomi> good stress releif :)
<bschaefer> thomi, awesome! I keep forgetting your in summer time. I finally saw the sun this week!
<thomi> heh, well, technically we're in autumn now
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, that makes sense as we just hit spring :)
<bschaefer> thomi, alright I should have some autopilot test for you to look at soon!
<thomi> sweet!
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ibus-anthy-autopilot/+merge/98933
<bschaefer> when you get a chance, diff still updating
<thomi> ok. running unity in valgrind at the moment
<bschaefer> also there is new code in nux that allows for 'Enter' to work, not sure if Jenkins will use the right nux right away
<thomi> so everything is sloooooow
<bschaefer> thomi, haha no worries, I keep forgetting how awesome python is. im actually fairly new to it haha
<bschaefer> for some reason I didn't think it was an associative array
<thomi> heh
 * bschaefer gets slightly excited over languages 
<mhall119> thumper: those bzr commit stats I was generating the other day?  I've incorporated them into http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/#commit_stats
<thumper> nice
<mhall119> it'll start showing something the next time there's a commit to one of the development focus branches
<mhall119> it's grouping unity, unity-2d and nux
<mhall119> I suppose I should add BAMF to the mix too
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm,
<bschaefer> thomi, o noes, did I do something wrong again haha?
<thomi> bschaefer: I found a much better way to do something.
<thomi> mind if I hack your branch around?
<bschaefer> thomi, nope, go ahead! Should have pushed it to ~unity-teamm
<bschaefer> but the changes are small so go ahead :)
<thomi> it turns out testscenarios provides a simple way to generate a dot-product of one or more parameters
<thomi> so you can have every combination of param X and param Y
<bschaefer> o nice
<bschaefer> so we can use Enter on all of them as well as Ctrl+J?
<thomi> exactly
<thomi> ...but it's not available in the version of testscenarios in porecise :(
<bschaefer> thomi, :(
<thomi> I'll copy the code for now
<thomi> it's pretty simple
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, I had to write something like that a while ago for school. permeations are fun haha
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, this is looking a bit harder than I anticipted. I'll work something out and propose a new merge
<thomi> probably this afternoon
<thomi> this is something we need in a bunch of places, so it'll be good to get it in
<bschaefer> thomi, awesome! Thanks :)
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, as soon I wrote that I figured it out
<thomi> the test currently launches apps though... I guess we need that nux branch
<thumper> thomi: scenarios can be a python property
<thumper> thomi: so it can generate the scenarios when called
<thomi> thumper: yeah, but there's a better way :)
<thumper> oh?
<thomi> thumper: if you have two axis, generate a dot product of everything from axis 1 with everything from axis 2
<thomi> We've been doing this manually so far, which requires a lot of finger work
<bschaefer> thomi, double awesome :)
<thomi> this way it looks really nice
<bschaefer> thomi, that nux branch should be merged with nux
<bschaefer> thomi, did that earlier this morning
<thomi> ok, I guess I just don't have it locally then
<bschaefer> thomi, also thats what Haskell does with list comprehension (the dot product)
<bschaefer> thomi, not sure if you have dabbled there
<thomi> bschaefer: thumper check it out: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-anthy-autopilot/+merge/98939
<bschaefer> thomi, nice!
<bschaefer> thomi, do you know if jenkins will recompile nux with an abi change?
<bschaefer> with out*
<thomi> bschaefer: I don't understand
<bschaefer> thomi, well if we merge this, and nux isn't recompiled while jenkins is running that test it will fail
<thomi> bschaefer: ahh, yeah. That happens often
<bschaefer> thomi, alright sweet :)
<thomi> we see a little spike on the jenkins graph. I'm not sure we can do much about it at this stage
<thomi> I gotta go to lunch. be back online later though
<bschaefer> thomi, cool! Have a good lunch
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-23
<elvisd> didrocks, hi
<elvisd> didrocks: Alan P. asked me to report to you a unity bug
<elvisd> didrocks: mentioned here http://goo.gl/byrd6
<didrocks> elvisd: hey, you are on the unity-team/ppa right?
<elvisd> didrocks: wait i check
<elvisd> yes, i am
<didrocks> elvisd: can you try adding temporarly the unity-team staging ppa? (unity-team/staging)
<didrocks> then upgrade
<didrocks> (and then remove the entry in your source.list, it's not a safe ppa generally ;))
<elvisd> didrocks: should i remove the unity-team/ppa first?
<didrocks> elvisd: no, you can keep it, that's fine
<elvisd> didrocks: ok. give some minutes, should finish ajob first
<didrocks> sure :)
<elvisd> didrocks: ok. ppa added and dist-upgrade too. rebooting now. i'll contact you after.
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<didrocks> elvisd: thanks!
<elvisd> didrocks, i rebooted, but after login i had the same issue
<elvisd> didrocks, no launcher, no panel, no right click
<didrocks> elvisd: ok, we have maybe a fix, do you have time?
<elvisd> yes
<didrocks> great ;)
 * didrocks pushes a new compiz to the ppa shortly
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey
<elvisd> didrocks, what i can report too, is that right click on desktop doesn't work and the panel hasn't the shadow, it's so flat. :)
<elvisd> didrocks, and desktop icons aren't shown
<didrocks> elvisd: yeah, everything is linked
<elvisd> didrocks, ok.
<davidcalle> mhr3, when zeitgeist gives me the n latest video activities, does it checks for the file existence? Same question for GAJ, does it displays deleted files?
<mhr3> davidcalle, no, the files might be already deleted
<mhr3> davidcalle, we need the bug where video lens displays old results fixed
<davidcalle> Ok, that's what I thought.
<davidcalle> mhr3, I will push the fix tonight/tomorrow for you to test it in the PPA.
<mhr3> davidcalle, show me the code, i'll tell you if that fixes it :)
<davidcalle> Ok :) I think I'm just going to check the status of the search before appending my batch of results to the model.
<mhr3> you need to spin the mainloop in between though
<mhr3> (i guess everything you're doing is synchronous)
<davidcalle> mhr3, no actually, the thumbnailer and locate are async.
<mhr3> davidcalle, but the rest isn't
<davidcalle> mhr3, right
<mhr3> davidcalle, where did you find the zg code you're using?
<mhr3> even that is sync, and we strongly discourage its usage
<davidcalle> mhr3, a buch of places I believe : rainct code samples, rb plugin, etc
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh, I wasn't aware of it
 * mhr3 wants to eradicate all sources where the sync variant is used :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, this is how the api is supposed to be used> http://paste.ubuntu.com/896135/
<mhr3> well.. minus the awful magic numbers for the constants :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, hehe. Ok, I will switch to async zg.
<mhr3> davidcalle, also doing that will force you to spin the mainloop, so the cancellable will have correct state when you'll be about to append results to the model
<davidcalle> Indeed
<mhr3> and you'll be able to do simple if cancellable.is_cancelled(): return
<davidcalle> mhr3, that's what I was thinking about, but without caring about the loop, thanks :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, btw should you also wait for the updatedb call to finish?
<mhr3> shouldn't?
<mhr3> or does locate block in case updatedb is running?
<davidcalle> mhr3, nope. I don't want to wait, in case there is an existing updatedb, I still want to trigger the first results of the search on it.
<didrocks> elvisd: around?
<elvisd> didrocks:  oh yes
<didrocks> elvisd: if you upgrade from the staging ppa, you should get compiz 1:0.9.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa5
<didrocks> elvisd: can you try with that?
<mhr3> davidcalle, but then you might get results which aren't there, or not get results which are there now
<elvisd> didrocks:  dist-upgrade says: The following packages have been kept back: compiz
<didrocks> elvisd: apt-cache policy compiz?
<elvisd> didrocks:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896143/
<didrocks> elvisd: looks good, maybe you had some archive skew
<didrocks> elvisd: try apt-get update
<didrocks> if dist-upgrade still says keeping back compiz
<didrocks> try apt-get install compiz
<elvisd> didrocks:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896148/
<didrocks> elvisd: ok, every binary is not published, funny ppa :)
<didrocks> elvisd: let's wait 5 minutes
<didrocks> should be fine
<davidcalle> mhr3, I GIo check several time during the process for the existence of the file.
<mhr3> davidcalle, ok that fixes the first part, not the second
<davidcalle> And results which are there will arrive at some point during the search. I've tested updatedb with more than 1000 video files in nested folders and it's stays fast.
<davidcalle> mhr3^
<davidcalle> it*
<didrocks> elvisd: if you are braced, and if apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade don't work right now (not publishe)
<mhr3> davidcalle, on your machine :)
<didrocks> elvisd: you can download the binary directly:
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+build/3311346
<didrocks> under "Built files"
<didrocks> you need compiz-core_0.9.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa5_amd64.deb , compiz-gnome_0.9.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa5_amd64.deb, compiz-plugins-default_0.9.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa5_amd64.deb , compiz-plugins_0.9.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa5_amd64.deb , libdecoration0_0.9.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa5_amd64.deb
<davidcalle> mhr3, I mean, it deals with very big files, is waiting for updatedb to finish worth the wait for everything to be displayed on the first letter in the search field?
<didrocks> and then install them with sudo dpkg -i <all deb files>
<mhr3> davidcalle, well from what you're saying it seems like it's implicitly waiting for it anyway (it the locate call doesn't return until updatedb finished)
<mhr3> davidcalle, plus you need to drop kernel disk caches everytime you test these kind of things, to see how it *really* behaves
<elvisd> didrocks:  Ok, downloaded and installed. I'll reboot in minutes
<didrocks> elvisd: thanks ;)
<elvisd> didrocks:  thanks to you! :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, locate will still return results on the existing db. If updatedb takes time, it means there are a lot of files and the lens only displays 100 results max in any case. So, to get a specific result on a large video db, you need to enter several letters. It gives updatedb the time to run.
<davidcalle> mhr3, updatedb doesn't block locate. It writes results in a temp file, then copies them to the final db when it's done.
<mhr3> davidcalle, or just that the disk is busy
<davidcalle> mhr3, indeed, but in this case, any updatedb will take time. The files lens will, for example.
<mhr3> if it doesn't block then it's creating races where search for one letter won't return any results at one point, and if you try 10 seconds later it will return something
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, how do you suggest this to be solved? Updatedb is the fastest thing I could find, and I don't want locate to depend on it : big video db would have to wait for every single search.
<mhr3> davidcalle, well the first problem i see is that you run updatedb on every single search
<mhr3> but any io is going to be slow, you're unlikely to find anything faster
<elvisd> didrocks:  Funziona! ("It works!" in italian)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> elvisd: thanks a lot! :-)
<didrocks> I mean, really, *a lot*
<mhr3> davidcalle, a "fix" could be to use only zeitgeist, but then there may be files which aren't logged, so... :/
<elvisd> didrocks:  as said, thanks to you! Can i leave the staging ppa until released?
<davidcalle> mhr3, I could trigger updatedb only when the lens is opened, but I definitely want to cover the use case where the users imports a large video db, and while it's doing it, searches for new videos in the lens.
<didrocks> elvisd: sure, just remove it from your source.list
<didrocks> elvisd: but keep the packages
<didrocks> (no ppa-purge)
<elvisd> ok
<didrocks> elvisd: we will hopefully release tomorrow and then, you will get the released one :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea, that is probably a step in right direction (to limit the invocations of updatedb)
<elvisd> didrocks:  ok. have a nice day!
<didrocks> elvisd: thanks, you made my day until now! Have a nice day as well :)
<elvisd> didrocks:  and you my day. 1 day and half without unity and i'm lost!
<davidcalle> mhr3, I could correlate, somehow the size of the video folder, the number of items it contains and the size of the db file to see if an updatedb is needed + updatedb on lens opening.
<mhr3> davidcalle, that sounds too magical
<davidcalle> mhr3, I agree.
<didrocks> elvisd: heh, we got really easily used to it, right? :)
<elvisd> didrocks: absolutely right!
<mhr3> davidcalle, i wouldn't really mind something simple, like only run updatedb when the lens is shown + a limit of one run per minute or so?
<elvisd> didrocks: and it's the same for "converted" family and friends (the grand-father too!)
<didrocks> elvisd: waow, nice to know! Thanks for the cheering, we work hard to make it the best we can :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, how long does the updatedb take approximately on a huge video folder?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, but there really is a magic feeling to the lens when you are importing a bunch of videos and they just appear as you search and you can see the thumbnails created if front of you. :) But ok, less magic for less IO...
<mhr3> davidcalle, 2 seconds, 30seconds? 5minutes?
<elvisd> didrocks: and we'll achieve it! cheers from switzerland, to you and the whole team!
<didrocks> thanks again elvisd ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I currently have more than 500 videos and it's less than one second.
<mhr3> davidcalle, in that case there's no harm in waiting for it to finish
<mhr3> as long as a spinner shown the user will be happy :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, there is harm, big db will have to support this wait each time the open the lens.
<davidcalle> they*
<mhr3> davidcalle, but if nothing changes the updatedb will be much faster, no?
<davidcalle> mhr3, not sure. But I'm going to restrict updatedb on lens opening, it feels like the right thing to do. I'll ask the novacut guys to test the PPA on their outrageous amount of raw video footage.
<mhr3> davidcalle, heh, ok, anyway the bug we talked about earlier is more important that this atm
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok. Got to go (one hour late for work ... :-)
<popey> elvisd / didrocks nice one!
<elvisd> popey: Oh yes! Thanks to you too
<popey> I did nothing :D
<elvisd> popey: you routed me.
<popey> "It's not what you know, it's who you know" :D
<apw> didrocks, am i expecting the new unity features in already today ?
<didrocks> apw: well, you should, we are still fighting since yesterday to some remaining issues
<didrocks> apw: so, can't ensure we will release today, we are doing our best and not sleeping a lot…
<apw> nasty /me hands didrocks some coffee
 * didrocks takes it with pleasure :)
<didrocks> speaking of coffee
<didrocks> time to take a real cup again ;)
<didrocks> apw: if you have time, please update to the staging ppa
<didrocks> and reboot
<didrocks> just to ensure that the workaround we introduced for some special cases didn't regress for you
<greyback> didrocks: hi, a recent Unity change means unity2d has one MR to add: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/averageBgColor-use-our-key/+merge/98838
<greyback> didrocks: is this possible now, or shall we be patient?
<didrocks> greyback: unblock now please :)
<didrocks> it's fine ;)
<greyback> didrocks: I've UNBLOCK in commit message & description
<didrocks> (I saw the discussion on the ML)
<didrocks> well ML -> launchpad emails
<didrocks> greyback: there are some unity branches merging, it's probably why it's waiting
<greyback> didrocks: ah of course, my bad. Is there any way for me to see that?
<greyback> as in a status page of the merger?
<didrocks> greyback: no, unfortunatly, you don't have shell access, isn't it?
<didrocks> greyback: I can remove the dep between unity and unity-2d
<didrocks> greyback: it's just when there is an ABI break, you have to wait manually
<greyback> didrocks: yeah, leave it for now.
<greyback> bad time to start changing things
<greyback> didrocks: ok, thanks for your help. I'll leave you to your other business :)
<didrocks> greyback: yeah, I confirm there is a unity merge going on
<greyback> didrocks: ok, will wait. Many thanks
<didrocks> greyback: on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/update-pots/+merge/98392
<didrocks> you set the unblock on the commit message
<didrocks> not the description
<greyback> didrocks: oops, fixing
<didrocks> greyback: the other branch is failing
<greyback> didrocks: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.1' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4)
<didrocks> looking :)
<didrocks> greyback: that's weird
<didrocks> greyback: is it a new requirement,
<didrocks> or maybe curl doesn't have the right dep
<didrocks> greyback: for now, one the pot file merged
<didrocks> I can disable test
<didrocks> for this run
<greyback> didrocks: not our requirement. I'm guessing curl changed
<didrocks> not really have the time to look at it more
<greyback> of course
<greyback> thanks
<didrocks> yeah, maybe a dep missing :)
<didrocks> greyback: ok, let's wait for the pot change merged
<greyback> didrocks: ok, but I expect same error :)
<didrocks> greyback: I mean, I remove both testing ;)
<mhall119> good morning
<greyback> didrocks: ah ok :)
<tgardner> didrocks, you mentioned earlier this week a feature that would allow a user to only have one launcher bar on a dual monitor setup. do you know when hat will get released? having my mouse captured every time I transition from one monitor to the other is driving me mental.
<didrocks> tgardner: I'm releasing now
<tgardner> didrocks, cool, I'll watch for the upload
<ccooke> huh. That's an interesting bug. software updater is requiring a partial upgrade, then balking because "Can't guess meta-package", "Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running. Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding.
<ccooke> "
<ccooke> Probably transitory apt error
<ccooke> (ubuntu-desktop is installed, naturally)
<zgreg> dbarth: why did you mark #927441 as fixed?
<mfisch> davidcalle: mhall119 says you're writing a lens writing guide?
<davidcalle> mfisch, I have two different things going on : a simple lens tuto and more general lenses guidelines for third-party devs.
<mfisch> davidcalle: when one or both are done, where can I find them?
<davidcalle> The tuto will appear on the Ubuntu appdev blog, the guidelines will probably be on the Ubuntu wiki.
<dbarth> zgreg: hi
<dbarth> let me check this one
<zgreg> this is not fixed yet, I proposed a branch with a simple fix, but it's pending
<dbarth> zgreg: committed, the branch has been approved, so it should be in nux's autobuild by now
<dbarth> but not release yet
<zgreg> well, it's not merged yet, is it?
<zgreg> if the approval is good enough that's rather confusing, but ok :)
<elopio> greyback: sorry, but ping again :)
<greyback> elopio: hey
<elopio> hey greyback. I hope not to be bothering you. But did you try your changes to launch testability on u1?
<elopio> yesterday after fixing the machine I got caught by other tasks.
<elopio> and now I'm trying it and I have the same ApplicationNotAvailable :(
<greyback> elopio: my change caused the script not to fail with ApplicationNotAvailable
<elopio> the log says TasNativeUtils::pidOfActiveWindow Resolved -1
<greyback> elopio: hmm
<elopio> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/896606/
<elopio> it's even more weird if it works for you.
<greyback> elopio: damn it failed on me too. I swear it was okay yesterday
<elopio> greyback: I believe you :)
<elopio> um, I'll continue playing with the hash to see if I find something...
<greyback> elopio: I had the app open in visualizer, that made the script succeed. Now why is that...
<elopio> greyback: yes, confirmed that.
<elopio> this will let me work. But is there a td channel where I can report this?
<greyback> elopio: I'll keep at it. I'm not aware of any channel for TD unfortunately
<elopio> greyback: I found the bug tracker. I'll add a ticket, please let me know if you find something else.
<elopio> thanks a lot, again.
<greyback> elopio: np
<angeloc> hi guys, big trouble with a java app in unity
<angeloc> in unity 2d, starting the app makes the window 2 pixel wide, shooting with right click and maximizing the window, make it fully visible
<angeloc> in unity 3d, maximizing the windows, the windows still remains two pixels wide
<angeloc> nobody?
<elopio> greyback: I think it also has to do with the -testability argument.
<elopio> without the visualizer, if I start the control panel from the command line with ubuntuone-control-panel-qt -testability
<elopio> then the script works too.
<elopio> so, starting it from the command line and try_attach=>true seems to be a good workaround for me.
<greyback> elopio: good find, it must be bug that start_command does ot append the arguments
<greyback> elopio: so this works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896661/
<elopio> greyback: ahh, that's even better!
<greyback> the :arguments switch is probably useless too
<elopio> I can start now with the funny part :)
<greyback> but in the background, all it's doing is starting the process separately then connecting, which isn't perfect
<angeloc> hi guys, big trouble with a java app in unity
<angeloc> in unity 2d, starting the app makes the window 2 pixel wide, shooting with right click and maximizing the window, make it fully visible
<angeloc> in unity 3d, maximizing the windows, the windows still remains two pixels wide
<greyback> elopio: I must strongly point you to https://projects.developer.nokia.com/Testabilitydriver/wiki/FeatureTDriverVerify
<elopio> good. I'll read it.
<elopio> pura vida greyback
<greyback> elopio: don't use assert_* for checking properties you read straight out of the application. The verify_* methods are better, as they allow for timing discrepancies.
<greyback> elopio: using 'sleep' should only be at last resort :)
<greyback> elopio: I'm here if you've any questions
<elopio> greyback: I'll have more questions, that's for sure :D
<greyback> elopio: well you know where I am
<greyback> :)
<will> hey guys. i'm looking at the BamfLauncherIcon.cpp file in the Unity plugin and I'm seeing Focus(arg); and SPread(true,0,false); etc.
<will> are these compiz functions?
<will> where could i find descriptions of what they do?
<will> er, actually. scratch that, I've found what I was looking for. Sorry about that!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-24
<jalcine> For the curious: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fedora-16-gnome-3-review,3155-28.html
<snadge> umm.. the latest 5.8 update or whatever.. is that known to be broken?
<snadge> i get a desktop with icons on it
<snadge> but no launcher or panel.. and i cant click on anything
<snadge> so im drinking moonshine to cope with the pain
<snadge> naw not really im using unity2d ;)
<MCR1> Hi. Since the last Compiz update I am experiencing mad flickering all the time on my Intel GMA HD4500. Is there a workaround for this already ?
<MCR1> I tried disabling all additional plugins - no effect.
<MCR1> I tried changing workaround options, turning all of them on and off - no effect.
<MCR1> I purged xorg edgers PPA (although I am on Intel and it never made problems) - no effect.
<MCR1> Unity 5.8 now starts again here at least, but with that flickering it is impossible to do anything productive or passive (I could listen to music without problems though :P)
<MCR1> it looks like every redraw anywhere on screen causes Compiz to clear and redraw the whole screen, so if I close everything the flickering will be triggered each second, because of the clock which updates :-/
<MCR1> removing Unity and starting just with Compiz does not make the flicker disappear, so I am quite sure the problem has something to do with the last Compiz update on Precise 12.04.
<MCR1> Anyone here who can help with that ^^ ?
<MCR1> It is getting really annoying ;) - need new eyes soon :P
<MCR1> I cannot file a compiz bug with "ubuntu-bug compiz" ?
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you?
<mhr3> hungry :)
<njin> hello, have you tracked the unity bug of tody's update ?
<mhr3> and just woke up :P
<davidcalle> Hehe :P there is an issue with the rb scope, a fresh install creates album art in a place we are not looking at.
<mhr3> oh, where is that?
<davidcalle> mhr3, it's some weird tdb database, here is the Python to extract the right file names http://paste.ubuntu.com/897693/
<njin> bug 963815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963815 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Session don't start after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963815
<davidcalle> mhr3, really dirty, but it works, I couldn't find my way inside this db so I kind of bruteforced it
<mhr3> i've never seen such db
<mhr3> dunno what parses it
<davidcalle> mhr3, me neither, and there is very few doc about it
<mhr3> davidcalle, maybe it would be easier to patch rb to fallback to the old methods?
<mhr3> this is pretty crazy, it has like 5 different methods of doing it
<davidcalle> mhr3, hmm the "easy" way would be to translate my dirty hack into 5 lines of Vala :P But yeah... Patching rb... :/
<mhr3> as i said i have no idea what parses such db, whether it has vala bindings etc... so can't really help
<davidcalle> mhr3, Ok, anyway I'll try to find someone who knows about it, here is what the db looks like inside : http://paste.ubuntu.com/897714/ the file name is in the value, between "tfile" and "ssrctype"
<mhr3> clearly the rb people will know something about it
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah... On the other hand, a simple cat also makes the db parsable (with a lot of garbage, but the values are here).
 * mhr3 pretends he didn't see that last line :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, lets cat the db... 0 :-)
<davidcalle> Anyway, I got to go, it's sunny and I'm going for a picnic, have a nice day ;-)
<MCR1> Submitted a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/963872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 963872 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Precise 12.04: experiencing mad flickering after the most recent Compiz update to version 0.9.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<njin> hggdh hello are you i ?
<njin> in?
<hggdh> njin: yes, I am, for the moment
<njin> hggdh, great help me with bug 962949 what is ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962949 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Buttons on the right in live session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962949
<njin> hggdh don't look at the testcase, now it cames at the first boot of a fresh live session
<njin> comes
<hggdh> njin: I have no clue. But I think this is, then, unity 5.8, and there are reports of weird behaviour on it
<njin> hggdh, ok I assign to unity then ?
<hggdh> I think compiz is also good now
<njin> ok thanks a lot
<hggdh> welcome
<lvillani> Hi, is anyone else having problems with unity-lens-applications since the update to 5.8.0-0ubuntu1 (precise)?
<lvillani> In particular, nothing is showing up in the dash. Indeed the only thing that seems to work is alt+f2 so I may as well have some other issue...
<cjohnston> lvillani: I have the same issue
<cjohnston> I was just coming in here to ask
<cjohnston> It is the weekend, so there may not be anyone around tho
<lvillani> glad I'm not alone, then
<cjohnston> lvillani: I havent looked for a bug, but if you will file one I'll mark it confirmed
<lvillani> cjohnston, did you have problems with appmenus not working and the wrong font being used throughout the desktop, too?
<lvillani> had to nuke ~/.gconf ~/.gnome2* and ~/.config/dconf to "restore" the desktop
<cjohnston> not that I'm aware of
<lvillani> not sure if these are related but happened in the timeframe I updated unity
<lvillani> bad luck, I'm gettings timeout errors on bugs.launchpad.net
<cjohnston> I was a bit ago on lp too
<lvillani> Reporting bug.
<lvillani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/964146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 964146 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Application lens is empty since the update to 5.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<lvillani> cjohnston, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/964146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 964146 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Application lens is empty since the update to 5.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> ty lvillani
<mhr3> lvillani, did you try logging out and back in?
<lvillani> mhr3, yes, but I can try again if you wish
<mhr3> you have strangely few lenses
<lvillani> yes, I only have unity-lens-applications installed
<lvillani> (don't ask me why, it's a long story :-))
<lvillani> oh, hey, maybe i found what the issue is
<lvillani> cjohnston, do you have zeitgeist installed?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> zeitgeist kills my laptop daily.. mem goes up to > 50%
<lvillani> mhh, interesting, I hadn't it installed but found references of it in the lens source code
<lvillani> so, I installed it, ran setsid unity and boom, it works
<lvillani> I have no idea what "fixed" it, though
<cjohnston> hrm.. I wonder if the mem issue is why mine breaks
<jo-erlend_> no doubt, Unity 5.8 is the most buggy version in a _long_ while. Both of them :)
<jo-erlend_> I can't see anything :)
<jo-erlend_> http://ubuntuone.com/1W7Br7jVWwI1nvbbktRLhI
<jo-erlend_> brb
<lvillani> yup, it's definitely zeitgeist
<ccooke> Damn. Internet connection is playing up, so it's going to take ages to update to see if the bug I'm observing is current.
<lvillani> Looks like either unity or unity-lens-applications is lacking a package dependency on zeitgeist
<lvillani> aha, here it is: on my system I have soft-dependency installation disabled
<lvillani> so: unity-lens-applications depends on libzeitgeist which /recommends/ zeitgeist-core OR zeitgeist
<lvillani> which isn't being installed on my system
<lvillani> since the zeitgeist daemon is not running (not installed) the lens doesn't work.
<lvillani> cjohnston, are zeitgeist-daemon and zeitgeist-fts running on your system?
<cjohnston> I see zeitgeist-datah
<lvillani> cjohnston, no -daemon or -fts?
<cjohnston> I don't see it in top, but at the same time it scrolls off the screen
<cjohnston> is there another way to check?
<lvillani> ps aux | grep zeitgeist
<cjohnston> chris     1852  0.0  0.0 400160  3956 ?        Sl   16:00   0:00 zeitgeist-datahub
<cjohnston> chris     3167  0.0  0.0   9380   888 pts/1    S+   18:06   0:00 grep --color=auto zeitgeist
<lvillani> what about
<lvillani> apt-cache policy zeitgeist-core | grep 'Installed'
<cjohnston> Installed: 0.8.99~beta1-1
<lvillani> mhh, so, it is installed but it's not running (AFAIK)
<lvillani> hold on, let me try something...
<cjohnston> fwiw, this is on two machines for me
<lvillani> kill -s TERM `pidof /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon`
<lvillani> then, try to open the dash and write something, it should spawn a new unity-applications-daemon
<lvillani> on my system it spawn a new zeitgeist-daemon too
<lvillani> *spawns
<lvillani> (if it's not running)
<cjohnston> still no results
<lvillani> mhhh
<lvillani> cjohnston, maybe you could try to delete/move ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<lvillani> then make sure that no zeitgeist background process is running
<lvillani> and killing unity-applications-daemon again
<lvillani> the writing something in the dash, in my experience this brings unity-applications-daemon back, which in turn *should* start the zeitgeist daemons.
<cjohnston> workaround
<lvillani> ?
<cjohnston> that worked..
<cjohnston> so we have a workaround
<lvillani> yep
<lvillani> in my case the zeitgeist daemon wasn't running at all
<lvillani> in your case it wasn't running, probably due to a corrupt database.
<lvillani> i.e.: it was unable to start
<lvillani> cjohnston, now you could try to move your old zeitgeist data back, killing and restarting the daemons and check ~/.xsession-errors
<lvillani> but this is a blind guess, I have *no* idea where zeitgeist writes its log files...
<cjohnston> oddly enough, after moving it back, and killing it
<cjohnston> it still works
<lvillani> cjohnston, did you also kill the zeitgeist daemons?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> wait.. i used the kill command above
<lvillani> ah, so you killed unity-applications-daemon only
<cjohnston> I marked the bug high based upon: Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective  and  Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<lvillani> let's try this
<lvillani> kill -s TERM `pidof /usr/bin/zeitgeist-daemon`
<lvillani> kill -s TERM `pidof /usr/lib/zeitgeist/zeitgeist-fts`
<lvillani> (I don't know the command for zeitgeist-datahub, I don't have it installed)
<lvillani> kill -s TERM `pidof /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon`
<lvillani> then move your backup copy of the zeitgeist database back to its place
<lvillani> then let unity restart unity-applications-daemon
<cjohnston> now it doesnt work
<lvillani> if it doesn't work again, then I think it is safe to assume that you have a corrupted database which prevents zeitgeist-daemon to start
<lvillani> cjohnston, I think you should file a separate bug report for that and attach a copy of your zeitgeist database (provided it does not contain sensitive information)
<lvillani> since our issues are different
<cjohnston> ** WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:224: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<lvillani> cjohnston, that shouldn't be a problem (I think), since you didn't kill zeitgeist-datahub before, either
<mhr3> cjohnston, so you kept a backup of your db and if you use that zg doesn't start?
<cjohnston> correct
 * mhr3 is zg upstream and would like to know what's going on here
<mhr3> any errors from zeitgeist-daemon ?
<cjohnston> mhr3: yes
<cjohnston> where would I look mhr3
<mhr3> just run `zeitgeist-daemon --replace --log-level=debug`
<cjohnston> [22:34:19.790262 DEBUG] utils.vala:58: DATA_PATH = /home/chris/.local/share/zeitgeist
<cjohnston> [22:34:19.790351 DEBUG] utils.vala:77: DATABASE_FILE_PATH = /home/chris/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<mhr3> pastebin is your friend
<lvillani> (:
<cjohnston> its only two lines
<mhr3> oh?
<cjohnston> ya.. thats all I got
<mhr3> wtf
<mhr3> so it seems like it hangs trying to open the db
<mhr3> your db must be "interesting"
<mhr3> how big is it?
<cjohnston> mhr3: since your in the know on zg.. are you aware of any issues where zg runs away with all of my ram?
<mhr3> zg doesn't, fts does
<mhr3> cjohnston, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/928324 ?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 928324 not found
<cjohnston> is there a bug on that?
<cjohnston> must be private
<cjohnston> 1 sec
<mhr3> oh.. right
<mhr3> sorry
<cjohnston> mhr3: I just got unity-lens-video crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/bin/zeitgeist-daemon exited with status 1
<cjohnston> mhr3: yes... I don't know though that its fts.. I just kill the pid and move on
<mhr3> oh so it at least return an error code
<cjohnston> because it makes my system inoperable
<cjohnston> i got a ubuntu-bug popup and it wants me to report a bug in LP
<cjohnston> but its against unity-lens-video
<mhr3> cjohnston, well if zg itself is using lots of mem than something is terribly wrong, it should be around ~5 mb all the time
<mhr3> fts on the other hand has a xapian index, and that has some memory issues apparently :(
<cjohnston> ill have to look into it mhr3 next time it happens
<cjohnston> I normally am stuck having to ssh in to kill the pid
<mhr3> but the error code is interesting
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/964201
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 964201 not found
<cjohnston> its private
<mhr3> wow, it must be super-private, i can't see it :P
<cjohnston> probably because its against ubuntu.. I'm bug control or whatever its called, so i can see alot of stuff
<cjohnston> if i subscribe you would that let you ahve access?
<cjohnston> 7
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhr3> yea, i'm bug-control too :)
<mhr3> clearly that's not enough :)
<mhr3> ok now it worked
<lvillani> cjohnston, can you lower the importance of bug 964146 ?
<cjohnston> g2g.. dinner.. bbiaf
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 964146 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "[workaround] Application lens is empty since the update to 5.8.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964146
<cjohnston> to?
<lvillani> it shouldn't happen on a default installation since weak-dependencies are installed by APT by default, IIRC
<cjohnston> bbiaf, dinner
<mhr3> sadly there's nothing interesting there, no logs :(
<lvillani> cjohnston, don't know.. "Normal", maybe or even low
<lvillani> I think it's pretty uncommon to disable installation of weak dependencies
 * lvillani is a control freak...
<mhr3> cjohnston, any chance you could open a bug against zeitgeist with your activity.sqlite from the backup that causes the problem?
<cjohnston> mhr3: lp.net/zeitgeist?
<cjohnston> do you mind looking through it real quick and then letting me remove ie?
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhr3> cjohnston, holy crap, that's huge
<mhr3> cjohnston, are you using u1 a lot?
<cjohnston> i was
<cjohnston> i moved most of my stuff off of it
<mhr3> i think the u1 dataprovider is kinda screwed up, but let me look at it first
<cjohnston> I blame Aq
<mhr3> 50% of the uris in there are uids from u1 :(
<mhr3> it shouldn't log those at all
<cjohnston> is that how it tells if they are in sync or not?
 * davidcalle wakes up
<davidcalle> Video lens bug, hmm, did I screw up something?
<davidcalle> Oh, nope :)
<cjohnston> davidcalle: ty very much for fixing my video lens bug
<davidcalle> cjohnston, which one?
<cjohnston> Chris's Stuff
<cjohnston> the ' causing errors
<davidcalle> cjohnston, oh right :) It was me being silly.
<cjohnston> your sillyness caused me headaches :-P
<davidcalle> Hehe
<davidcalle> mhr3, is "Zeitgeist not installed" really a use case that lenses should support? What do the other lenses do, stay silent?
<mhr3> davidcalle, they dont really work in that case... which is a bug obviously :)
<mhr3> bug in a library though... lenses will work once that is fixed
<davidcalle> mhr3, why doesn't Zeitgeist have a hard dependency on Unity, by the way?
<Daekdroom> Isn't that the other way around?
<davidcalle> Right :)
<mhr3> well, i dont have strong opinion either way
<mhr3> once i fix the bug in the library i'll be happy
<mhr3> cjohnston, btw feel free to remove it
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-25
<snadge> f@#$ing fglrx
<snadge> i just want to repeatedly face punch the person responsible for it
<snadge> and devs for not getting on their case about problems with it
<njin> hello, is the expected behavior that an icon is automatically added in the launcher when the app is installed ?
<njin> yofel_ , can I disturb ?
<kjm> Is anyone else not able to log in in unity 3d? Since an update last week I can only log in in 2d
<Daekdroom> kjm, you're not the first to complain about that since the upgrade to 5.8
<Daekdroom> Have you tried using 'unity --reset'?
<kjm> yeah I have, doesn't do anything...
<kjm> once it's not just me I can deal with it for a while.
<zgreg> well, if it does not start up correctly, it would be interesting to know what manually starting unity in a terminal does
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-18
<didrocks> hey mmrazik!
<didrocks> mmrazik: FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webbrowser-app/packaging/+merge/153650
<didrocks> I think you need to configure CI for it
<mmrazik> didrocks: its there.  for some reason the triggering was stuck. I'm using some locking mechanism and there was a stuck process holding the lock (i.e. running but stack)
<didrocks> ok :)
<mmrazik> this happened 2nd time in the last several months :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: the CI does use some kind of ppa?
<mmrazik> didrocks: oh... like a local repo?
<didrocks> local repo or ppa
<didrocks> I would have except that some are failing.
<mmrazik> didrocks:  not really... maybe stuff like qt5-propper
<didrocks> ok
<nonuby> how do I flip through an apps open windows like alt+tab but app specific (i.e. if i have 5 terminal windows open)
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. the debian/rules is indeed broken in that merge proposal (AFAICS)
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh? I missed that
<didrocks> ah tab/spaces i guess
<mzanetti> Saviq: just readin your mail... what you mean with "But the notion of focus is limited to text entry fields." ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that in a touch-only interface there is no focusing, other than on a text entry field
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope...
<Saviq> mzanetti, with keyboard navigation you focus on items to navigate between them
<mzanetti> Saviq: xbmcremote is fully navigatable with keyboard only. and there is one textfield in the whole app
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is always some focused element... touching with your finger just doesn't care about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, but when you only use a touch interface, you wouldn't know, would you ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: infact, touching a mouse element puts the activeFocus to the next wrapping FocusScope
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, sure, but still, it doesn't affect a touch-only interface at all, does it
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... but where do we have a touch-only interface?
<mzanetti> ok... right now the shell probably is :D but that needs to change
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, I know - the examples could've been better
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just didn't understand that part...
<mzanetti> fully support everything else in that thread
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if you guys prove me wrong (i.e. there won't be a use-case where we need to differentiate based on available input)
<Saviq> I'll be happy as hell ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I think there shouldn't. IMO its bad that notifications are click through on the desktop and not on the phone...
<mzanetti> but thats another discussion again
<Saviq> mzanetti, I agree
<Saviq> mzanetti, but click-through on touch would be broken
<mzanetti> Saviq: its also on the desktop :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's disputable ;)
<mzanetti> *hides*
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I do agree we need to revisit stuff like that
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess what you meant is not that theres no "focus" on touch ui's but rather there's no "onMouseOver" on touch uis. that makes a difference
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I meant focus
<Saviq> mzanetti, as the only things that you do focus are text entries
<Saviq> even if behind the scenes focus travels with you
<mzanetti> Saviq: not agreeing here... first, yes, it travels with you, which makes a difference implementation wise, and second, there are cases where you actually highlight it too - eg. copy/paste
<Saviq> mzanetti, implementation wise, sure it makes a diff, but that's only when you plan to allow keyboard navigation
<Saviq> if you don't care about keyboard nav, you don't need focus at all
<mzanetti> thats true... but we do care about that I guess... anyways, we're going round in circles... I think we both have the same opinion on how to handle the whole situation... no need to dispute over wordings :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, c/p you mean selecting text in a browser? I don't know if I treat that as focus... even with our browser you can select text for c/p without focusing it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I did mean, overall, that we should _not_ differentiate if at all possible
<Saviq> but if we _do_, then, if at all possible, not based on the abstract / arbitrary form factor variable
<mzanetti> full ack
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey ho!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: friendly reminder: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot/faqs/+merge/152864 :)
<tsdgeos> ah sorry
<mzanetti> np
<tsdgeos> i thought that had my implicit ok
<tsdgeos> i'll give you the expliciti one :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems noone wants to top-approve as long as you have the Needs Fixing in there
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fixed, are you finding someone else to top approve? or want me to do it too?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its ok... probably thomi should top approve stuff that goes to python-autopilot
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you remember why we need the super friends ppa?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't have any package installed from it and stuff compiles/links just fine
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why qmluitests is kept separate?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: separate to what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, unittests
<tsdgeos> Cimi: becasue it needs to open a window that needs gl and the builders don't have that thus make test would fail
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah I see
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.crossfadeimage-tests/+merge/153221 ready for review? want me to have a look?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ready
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm about to start testing dashbar botto swipe
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might only need it for quantal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the people lens uses libfriends
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does it? i don't have libfriends here and it compiled fine :-S
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, all goes thorough dee it seems
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, it uses Dee directly
<tsdgeos> so you don't need it on compile time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> so we probably need friends on runtime
<tsdgeos> shall we add that to some of the apt-get install we do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not a hard req
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/more_build_work/+merge/153743
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll just have to describe it in the docs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and in that case drop the super-friends PPA
<tsdgeos> right, let me drop it from that MR then
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> quantal too, right?
<Cimi> in the dashbar tests I need to have a model of the lenses, how do I create a fake one or use the existing?
<tsdgeos> good question :D
<tsdgeos> do you need to have fake ones to inject some values?
<tsdgeos> or using the existing ones is ok?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.crossfadeimage-tests/+merge/153221 looks ok to me, any reason you did not put the "readonly" to running ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that part was added by mzanetti
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am not sure we need it at all!!
<Cimi> mzanetti, why did you add running property?
<tsdgeos> for the waitForAnimation part i gather
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Cimi: nope. I forgot... should be readonly
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you update it and then i'll approve the MR
<Cimi> mzanetti, but why do we have it in the first place I meant?
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> Cimi: to not have to rely on wait() to know when the animation is done
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it's not needed in unity
<Cimi> mzanetti, just for tests...
<mzanetti> Cimi: besides, it could be useful for implementations too when you want to make sure to not set a new image before the previous animation is completed
<Cimi> mmm ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: and its perfectly valid to add properties that ease up testing
<mzanetti> Cimi: as long as they don't kill memory or cpu
<Cimi> mzanetti, they make code more complex
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't agree that adding one property exposing some state of a component makes code more complex...
<Cimi> mzanetti, one property is nothing
<Cimi> mzanetti, but one, two or other changes for each file
<Cimi> will increase complexity
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure... you shouldn't add 50 lines of javascript
<mzanetti> but look at the tests... I think yours - with the wait for the animation - were way more complex then my version
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway, this property might also be useful when using it, so it's good to have it
<mzanetti> so this change actually simplifies the code - as tests are code too
<Cimi> mzanetti, I used wait to avoid adding properties indeed
<tsdgeos> hving a look at the diff it seems the property simplifies the test quite a bit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: just add the readonly and let's approve it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so how do I use the models?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure, which file are you testing exactly
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, dashbar
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i think injecting a fake model here makes more sense tbh
<Cimi> y
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://pastebin.canonical.com/86996/ can you reduce that diff, please?
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like you didn't refresh before changing :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: reject https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/xvbf-test/+merge/151928 right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oops
<Saviq> mzanetti, I tried to sanitize the work items a bit, with correct milestones and such
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a way to just revert my change again or do I manually undo the diff?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes... I ca delete it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: what happened to https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-rename-notepad/+merge/151197 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: have to ask Ugo
<mzanetti> I'll do
<mzanetti> Saviq: I hope it should be ok again... please have a quick check
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Ugo took care about the MP
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: meaning?
<tsdgeos> we should approve ours?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what happened here is this:
<mzanetti> notes-app got renamed. that requires changes in notes-app, the shell, and the image generation project - mostly at the same time
<mzanetti> so when an app gets renamed I usually review all 3 MP's but don't top-approve any of them
<mzanetti> and leave that to the developer of the app to make sure its in the correct order/timeframe
<mzanetti> seems that approach has failed here
<mzanetti> but its approved now
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you add the readonly to lp:~mzanetti/unity/preview-play-button-size and lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.crossfadeimage-tests we'll get down to only 12 branchs in review :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I will...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i see you approved https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-people-listview-carousel/+merge/153154 but not top approved, what is missing? you prefer someone else to have a look?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i can do another review, if you want, can you give me some edge cases i should check when running in the tablet, etc? so i can check those before reading the code and make sure it makes sense?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't have a tablet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think the best idea would be playing with it and seeing if you can see regressions
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I tested and there aren't for me
<luv> ok guys, i tried to work on ubuntu online accounts but when running dpkg-buildpackacge in signon-plugin-oauth2-0.15 in raring i get this: http://pastebin.com/MhjPaf3w
<mmrazik> didrocks: we have some packaging changes (adding a subpackage with autopilot tests) for autopilot-qt
<mmrazik> I assume that can't go into raring, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: autopilot-qt is still not in raring. I know that cyphermox was working on that some days ago
<mmrazik> shall I branch lp:autopilot-qt into lp:autopilot-qt/raring and change the cupstream2distro-config stuff?
<mmrazik> didrocks: oh... right
<didrocks> mmrazik: so coordinate with him first please
<mmrazik> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: maybe we can have everything in one shot :)
<tsdgeos> gusch: do you have a tablet?
<luv> ok, i will just file a bug against signon-plugion-oauth2 when i get back home
<tsdgeos> oh not even tablet is needed
<gusch> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-people-listview-carousel/+merge/153154 needs fixing
<tsdgeos> looks like there is some vertical spacing missing
<tsdgeos> or something
<tsdgeos> i get lots of overlaps where the carousel is used
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: added the readonly on both... in the play-button one its a bit useless, but ok
<gusch> tsdgeos: ah - I see the implicitHeight is not fixed - I'll push an update
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe qml can do some optimization, won't hurt
<mzanetti> yeah sure... I've added it already
<gusch> tsdgeos: pushed
<gusch> tsdgeos: ups - no, there was an error
<tsdgeos> gusch: can we get a test for the implicitheight? do you think it's hard?
<gusch> tsdgeos: so far I have tests for the JS only - and no plans to extend that
<gusch> tsdgeos: reason is, that I don't work on the shell anymore ...
<mzanetti> Saviq: while testing PageHeader.qml we noticed this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/87001/
<tsdgeos> gusch: :/
<tsdgeos> gusch: ok, the MR still needs fixing though, on the tablet it looks very different from the current one (i.e. "too much" spacing)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the PageHeader shouldn't directly access the greeter, instead that Connection should be outside the component
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, bad shortcut
<tsdgeos> gusch: i'll comment and let's see who fixes it since i guess you are not doing it because you are not a shell guy anymore
<gusch> tsdgeos: I pushed the update for the implicit height now
<mzanetti> ack... no problem... just wanted to know if you agree
<tsdgeos> yep, seen
<Saviq> mzanetti, this should probably be exposed on the shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, accessing greeter directly _anywhere_ outside of Shell.qml is bad
<mzanetti> yeah...
<tsdgeos> woot, i can use the hud to add contants in the telephony app, someone has been wiring up stuff :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :)
<luv> ohh, i see the patch for fast window switching got some praise even on the reg http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/04/ubuntu_13_04_review/page2.html :-) thanks guys!
<kgunn> Saviq: mzanetti hey guys, thanks for updating bp's, i am totally for using "13.04-month-5" monikers
<mzanetti> np :)
<kgunn> only wonder was....will it "screw up" 13.04 reporting metrics
<kgunn> i asked warner but never got an answer
<Saviq> kgunn, those are defined milestones
 * mzanetti doesn't know too much about how those metrics are collected
<kgunn> Saviq: right, understand...but that work isn't targeting 13.04 as a whole
<kgunn> i'm still ok with it
<zvuci> hi is there a Mir for ubuntu desktop which i can try? thnx
<Saviq> kgunn, true, I was just adhering after the ML discussion
<kgunn> Saviq:
<kgunn> Saviq: what they get for not answering :)
<kgunn> i'm ok with it
<Saviq> kgunn, ;)
<Saviq> zvuci, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/ should help
<Saviq> zvuci, there's also #ubuntu-mir
<kgunn> zvuci: hang on digging
<zvuci> i was there
<zvuci> i mean is it working
<kgunn> zvuci: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Mir/GetInvolved
<zvuci> like normal desktop
<zvuci> ok
<kgunn> zvuci: if you're curious about what we're trying to do and when read this http://voices.canonical.com/user/201/
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm creating a fake model for dashBar, the name should be reachable via lens.name, how do I fake this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, a MockLens component with name as property?
<Saviq> rm
<Saviq> Cimi, ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry
<Cimi> Saviq, where is MockLens?
<Saviq> Cimi, there isn't
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to create it
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> I thought we were reusing something
<zvuci> thnx kgunn i get the direction
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm lil confused: I have ListElement { MockLens { id: lens; name: "music" } } ?
<Cimi> I don't think, where am I failing?
<Cimi> qt docs are not explaining this case
<Saviq> Cimi, ListElement is flat
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't use it like that
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, so what shall I use?
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think it's possible without C++
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideas ^?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi needs a list model that will expose a role "lens" that will have properties
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: Cimi: hmm, I think you have to do it like we did with the filterGrid
<Saviq> hmm /me tries with a JS array
<Cimi> dashBar has source: "graphics/lensIcons/%1.png".arg(lens.name)
<Cimi> it's the only bit used of the model
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll need the mock lens in other places, too
<Cimi> mzanetti, we didn't test the filter grid afaics
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... not with testing. when we set them in the lens
<mzanetti> Cimi: the ListModel only holds the string names and the are actually loaded with a Loader where you can set other properties from the ListModel
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> mzanetti, like Data ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: Data?
<mzanetti> Cimi: Like in DashHome.qml for example
<mzanetti> Cimi: you write the MockLens.qml as string in there and add the properties you want
<mzanetti> Cimi: later in the Loader you load the Mocklens.qml using the value from the model and in Loader.onCompleted: you set the rest of the properties in there
<mzanetti> something like that
<didrocks> hey davidcalle
 * Cimi lunch
<mzanetti> Saviq: what exactly is the InputfilterArea supposed to do?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it says to the input system "don't pass those events to the apps"
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wrote tests for it... doesn't seem to worl
<mzanetti> work
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, seeing it imports Ubuntu.Application it might not work on desktop only
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd have to test that in another application
<Saviq> mzanetti, and no, it won't work on desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats bad
<mzanetti> I don't understand why we have the Ubuntu.Application not available on the desktop
<mzanetti> it already caused tons of workarounds
<Saviq> mzanetti, because no one wrote it
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd have to wrap BAMF and stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, and anyway it needs to be rewritten on top of Mir
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... we just do that component loading in there instead of 5 times in each app
<mzanetti> Saviq: not saying all the functionality needs to be there
<mzanetti> Saviq: but this component loading workaround in every app is just insane
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<davidcalle> didrocks, how do you want to handle scopes depending on non-default music players? Depends on the music player and "enhances" it?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I would say "suggests" it
<didrocks> davidcalle: as a depends would pull it by default
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what to tell you, we need that API available on the desktop, yes
<Saviq> in that form or another
<davidcalle> didrocks, I wasn't thinking of having them by default because of the depends, but indeed, suggests solves it.
<didrocks> davidcalle: let's have all scopes installed by default
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... anyways, I wrote some test but they fail of course - as the InputFilterArea does so too
<didrocks> davidcalle: then, you have the functionnality if it's installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it needs to lose functionality like the InputFilterArea, as that's only supposed to be available for the shell
<didrocks> davidcalle: you just need to ensure it won't fail if not installed :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there
<davidcalle> didrocks, tests should handle this case already. Will check.
<Saviq> mzanetti, current Ubuntu.Application was thrown together on an as-needed basis
<Saviq> with no real long-term goal behind it
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I just remember back in december I wanted to move the loading inside the component because in all the apps we were introducing the workaround... someone said I shouldn't do that
<Saviq> mzanetti, we  need to reevaluate what's available in that API and move stuff that's supposed to be available to applications out
<Saviq> and preferably implement for X desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. lets do that right after we are sufficient with testing
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you add a work item to iteration 0, please?
<mzanetti> Saviq: in the meantime, not sure what to do with this one... https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-inputfilterarea/+merge/153803 I think we could merge nevertheless as the qmluitests are not yet executed in jenkins anyways
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I'll add the work item
<Saviq> mzanetti, those tests wouldn't work anyway
<mzanetti> no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the InputFilterArea doesn't do anything in the scope of the current app
<Saviq> i.e. shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, it only informs the input system
<Saviq> to _not_ deliver those events to other apps
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why I said you'd need a separate app to verify that it works
<mzanetti> got it... ok. I'll make it happen. but in that case probably only once it works
<Saviq> mzanetti, and testing that belongs to whatever provides that API anyway..
 * Saviq biab
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet_hud_results_test/+merge/153816 or want me to find someone else?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I can do
<tsdgeos> great :-)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the test would be nicer using the _data() function... (for next time. don't need to change it now)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oki :-)
<cyphermox> didrocks: mmrazik: autopilot-qt is supposed to be ready, just needs the bootstrap commit IIRC
<didrocks> cyphermox: FFe is accepted?
<mmrazik> cyphermox: ok. Do you think we can get the libautopilot-qt-autopilot subpackage as well?
<cyphermox> is that a merge pending?
<cyphermox> too many things at once, I haven't finished going through my checklist this morning
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah the ffe is approved provided we can get AA review
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure you will a AA review :p
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure I'll do it ;)
<cyphermox> yeah, not worried about that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you have time for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/more_build_work/+merge/153743 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at it now
<tsdgeos> cool :-)
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-qt/bootstrap/+merge/153827
<cyphermox> duh, my 3G modem doesn't work with the new ModemManager :'(
<didrocks> cyphermox: looks good. However, i would add the bug # for the FFe while you are at it
<cyphermox> oh shucks
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> updated...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing that looks weird is: "quantal=true; if (raring) quantal=false" - maybe we should have "raring=false; if (raring) raring=true" instead? ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'd add it to the qa stack now as well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, weren't you removing friends from there?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, thought it was a bit weird too when i read it, now that we have a second opinion i'll change it
<cyphermox> didrocks: where did you move the stack config to?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wasn't sure if i shall kill it from quantal too, i kill it too right?
<didrocks> cyphermox: great! so in tomorrow daily?
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: see my email a week ago, lp:cupstream2distro-config
<cyphermox> I want it in tomorrow daily
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's a soft dep, we'll talk about it in some docs
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> gusch: saw my new comment?
<didrocks> cyphermox: mmrazik was talking about a new subpackage, maybe everything should land at the same time?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and another small one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/phablet_test_searchbar_set_query/+merge/153828
<didrocks> cyphermox: and please, unblock the current stack in manual publication mode while you are at it :)
<gusch> tsdgeos: ok - but what spaces?
<tsdgeos> between the items of the carousel
<tsdgeos> e.g. with your version if i go to videos
<tsdgeos> there is spaces between them
<tsdgeos> with the current one they overlap
<gusch> tsdgeos: is it a one pixel space?
<tsdgeos> gusch: no it's like 30
<tsdgeos> i'll give you a screenshot
<gusch> tsdgeos:yes, thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed the friends removal and raring/quantal logic switching
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers, can you update the
<Saviq> nothing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually, yeah - update debian/control with a "qt-components-ubuntu | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin" dep
<Saviq> and we can redo the commit message to say "prepare for package renames"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that the syntax?
<tsdgeos>          qt-components-ubuntu (>= 0.1.5~) | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin,
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, looks good
<tsdgeos> pushed
<gusch> tsdgeos: ah - I can see it - I guess it is a regression by the last change of Cimi - checking
<cyphermox> didrocks: moo?
<cyphermox> <didrocks> cyphermox: and please, unblock the current stack in manual publication mode while you are at it :)
<cyphermox> you mean QA?
<tsdgeos> gusch: ok, i was uploading the screenshots now :D
<didrocks> cyphermox: what we discussed in MP, yeah, QA ;)
<didrocks> so done :)
<cyphermox> alright, yeah
<didrocks> thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FYI grep -q
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "grep > /dev/null" == "grep -q"
<tsdgeos> ah
<kaleo> tvoss: can't make one on one today
<tsdgeos> the man page confuses me
<kaleo> tvoss: conflicting meetin
<tsdgeos> "Exit immediately with zero status if any match is found, even if an error was detected."
<tsdgeos> if there is an error do i want a  0?
<tvoss> kaleo, ack, same here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if a match was found, yes
<tsdgeos> probably
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll change it
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you help me with the mocklens :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can go one line, even
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if grep -q raring /etc/lsb-release; then
<mzanetti> Cimi: whats the issue?
<tsdgeos> sure, you can do all sort of stuff on bash :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't understand at all
<tsdgeos> i feel much more confortable with the other tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: new grep pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers, that will be all, I think
<mzanetti> Cimi: more detailed please
<Cimi> mzanetti, you game me directions, a
<Cimi>  but I don't understand what I am supposed to do
<Cimi> you said I should write mocklens.qml as strings and add properties
<Cimi> what you meant write as string, and which properties?
<mzanetti> camerin: oh ok
<mzanetti> camerin: sorry... should have been Cimi
<Cimi> why I need a loader, what I need to load
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok.. give me a few minutes and I'll pastebin something together
<Cimi> mzanetti, thanks
<gusch> tsdgeos: now the spacing should be fixed again as well
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... actually that seems to be even easier... what exactly do you want to do?
<Cimi> mzanetti, dashBar needs
<Cimi> s/needs/uses/
<Cimi> "source: "graphics/lensIcons/%1.png".arg(lens.name)"
<Cimi> so I guess I need a model with 5 items, music, people, home, apps, videos
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... first I'd recommend to make "lens" a property of the component... we should never access variables from outside the component
<mzanetti> Cimi: still around?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you agree with my previous statement?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I didn't understand :)
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> Cimi: so... the Component DashBar.qml calls lens.something
<mzanetti> Cimi: however, "lens" is not defined in the while DashBar.qml
<Cimi> mzanetti, lens is in the model
<Cimi> mzanetti, there is a listview, each item has index, lens
<Saviq> mzanetti, lens is a role
<mzanetti> I see... sorry then
<mzanetti> Cimi: and whats the issue with just doing this:
<mzanetti> model: Lenses {}
<tsdgeos> gusch: ahh much bettar
<gusch> tsdgeos: should 1:1 visual identical now again
<Saviq> mzanetti, lenses are filtered
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/poeple-typo/+merge/153840 wops :S
<mzanetti> Saviq: are they even if you don't wrap it in a SortFilterProxyModel?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, no, then they're not
<Saviq> mzanetti, but TBH Lenses should be non-creatable
<tsdgeos> if we have that typo ↑↑↑ how does it work?¿
<mterry> tsdgeos, ::shrug::
<mzanetti> Saviq: you mean setting it by a contextProperty?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, and register as non-creatable
<Cimi> gusch, thanks for the fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry, there's two places that populate that
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah ok... but then that's just the same for the tests...
<Cimi> gusch, fun enough, I fixed locally on friday, forgot to do bzr push :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry, depending on whether the lens is loaded onCompleted or not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i see, gonna approve the change then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: try with using model: Lenses {} for now. and if we change them to be non-creatable we need to do the same as tsdgeos does with the HUD (mocking it all with C++)
<gusch> Cimi: ah - hehe - it was too easy, so I got the fix too fast ;)
<tsdgeos> gusch: Cimi: did we find any way to evaualte if the listview is really better?
<tsdgeos> or we just assume it's better because it'll have less elements
<Cimi> tsdgeos, people say it will consume less memory
<Cimi> tsdgeos, although I don't like the workaround
<Cimi> and I prefer repeater coding-wise
<Cimi> but we don't have other choices if we want to use listview
<gusch> tsdgeos: in my early test it saved a few MB (not a lot, and measurement were not very relieable)
<Cimi> gusch, those tests are not valid because you were using cacheBuffer I believe
<gusch> tsdgeos: but anyway - Repeater does scale well (think of having 100, or even more items)
<Cimi> does not you meant
<tsdgeos> yeap
<Cimi> listview should scale better
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which "workaround" you mean?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, enlarging the area adding left and right negative margin
<tsdgeos> ah, ok
<tsdgeos> it's a bit weird yeah, but with qml sometimes you have to do that stuff, it's not that horrible i think
<Saviq> +1
<dandrader> mzanetti, I've replied to your comments and updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid/+merge/153599
<mzanetti> dandrader: the wait(100) is a bit... lets say - not that good
<mzanetti> :D
<dandrader> let me check if it works without that magic line :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, it does. will remove them now
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, you can do "make testFilterGrid"
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you need to wait, use "tryCompare(filtergrid.height, filtergrid.totalContentHeight)" or something like this
<mzanetti> dandrader: albert did that in the autopilot tests and it seems to work fine
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, the cmake stuff you did is very nice
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, I did this tryCompare thing in my update as well
<dandrader> mzanetti, pushed the wait(100) removal
<mzanetti> dandrader: it doesn't compile any more... I think you need to merge trunk and upgrade your libdee-qt-3
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> s/libdee-qt5-3/libdee-qt5/
<dandrader> mzanetti,  ok, will check that
<dandrader> mzanetti, it should just work if you take lp:unity/phablet and do a "bzr merge lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid". As opposed to using lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid directly
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. I'll try
<mterry> cyphermox, what's the story with indicator-head's red status?  Is it anything for unity-head to worry about?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, why do I have to confirm apt-get like 6 times on initial ./build -s?
<cyphermox> mterry: I think it's probably safe, there's a commit that can't land and that I'll need to revert, but otherwise the tests seem to be failing .. are the same as are often failing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because we don't have any -y in the apt-get install
<cyphermox> mterry: perhaps sil can comment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can add
<cyphermox> doh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we could have a -y option for the script...
<cyphermox> mterry: there hasn't been meaningful changes to indicators lately anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but adding -y everywhere sounds good enough
 * tsdgeos adds
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<mzanetti> dandrader: I agree on the ResponsiveGridView comment. And with the last comment I'm just trying to push the mindset a bit... Often its not much more efforts to just add one testrow that checks if stuff triggers a crash when setting insane values for example
<mzanetti> dandrader: approving
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, Lenses is in unity plugin?
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we want something like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~juhapekka-piiroinen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/bazaar-plugin-precommit-hook-for-makecheck/+merge/153842
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks good
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think I need to load it somehow from the makefile
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should also check whitespaces :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: I fear you have to spend the effort to mock it out in C++. There is a Hud example already
<Cimi> mmm ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: where? at the end of lines?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that no \t is used
<mzanetti> Saviq: hm... could run astyle on stuff yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/more_build_work at the top?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll go and study a bit this HudClient then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, ignore that, it'll just work fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: happens because i push with "bzr push --stacked-on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/phablet/" so that it does not take hours for each new branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't work _just_ fine - bzr+http doesn't work, but yeah it works with bzr+ssh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good tip
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wouldn't --stacked-on lp:unity/phablet work?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i remember it gave some error
<tsdgeos> it was obviously the first thing i tried
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<tsdgeos> let me try again
<mzanetti> I think I tried it too after albert gave me the above line
<tsdgeos> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'UnsupportedProtocol', 'Unsupported protocol for url "lp:unity/phablet"')
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah bzr+http doesn't work, i suffered that once when trying to checkout from a non logged in VM
<tsdgeos> but tbh i can live with that if it means i push in 10 seconds instead of 10 minutes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, guess how I found out ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: rev 82, adding unity-lens-photos please :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: done
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. I'm still bootstrapping the local repo and using the PPA. At one point of time I'll need to remove the ppa and use the local repo only
<mmrazik> unfortunately daily > bzr
<didrocks> mmrazik: it was designed for that
<didrocks> so that d > b
<didrocks> is it a problem? things shouldn't build-dep on d*
<mmrazik> didrocks: sure.... I mean unfortunately for the bootstrapping purposes. I can't keep the PPA _and_ the local repo and hope the PPA will be irreleveant sooner or later
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, yeah, as we don't succeed a full stack build
<didrocks> mmrazik: you don't have the merge back
<didrocks> so dont' get the bumped revision
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm trying importing Unity from plugins dir
<Cimi> but I get symbols errors
<Saviq> Cimi, ./run
<Cimi> QWARN  : qmltestrunner::UnknownTestFunc() file:///home/cimi/Development/phablet/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/tests/unittests/tst_DashBar.qml:19:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module ".home.cimi.Development.phablet.phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe.plugins.Unity": Cannot load library /home/cimi/Development/phablet/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/plugins/Unity/libUnity-qml.so: (/home/cimi/Development/phablet/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/plugins/Unity/libUnity-qml
<Cimi> .so: undefined symbol: _ZTIN5unity4dash13PeoplePreviewE)
<Cimi>      import "../../plugins/Unity"
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, see what's set there
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to use the libs from ../unity_build/build
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe we need to patch the unittests to import from that dir too?
<mzanetti> Cimi: that's already happened... should be merged soon
<mzanetti> Cimi: it'll come with this one https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid/+merge/153599
<Cimi> mzanetti, studying, thx
<Cimi> mzanetti, this is qmluitests though
<Cimi> mzanetti, not unittests dir
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok... yeah... can you create the same for those?
<Cimi> sure
<mzanetti> Cimi: it also has the advantage that "make check" gets more verbose
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since you did the greeter are you checking mterry's https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/152288 ?
<seb128> mterry, hum, autopilot/jenkins are not happy :-(
<seb128> mterry, they loop on "2013-03-18 15:40:26,617 dx-autopilot-ati INFO: Caught [Errno 111] Connection refused, retrying sshcheck(180)"
<seb128> mterry, same for intel and nvidia it seems
<mibofra> hi :))
<mterry> tsdgeos, mzanetti: While I would love a review of that, I'm currently fixing that branch's autopilot tests and adding more.  But the functionality itself won't change
<mterry> fginther, ^ to seb128 's comments
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: mterry: yes, can do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-make-check-hook/+merge/153868
<Cimi> mzanetti, what line 77 and 82 do?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_FilterGrid/+merge/153599
<Cimi> the if equals the elf?
<Cimi> *else
<mzanetti> Cimi: 77: if (argc == 1)
<mzanetti> Cimi: 82 } else {
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's a different syntax
<mzanetti> Cimi: 88: }
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes. cmake syntak is a bit weird sometimes... I also think adding the condition to else() and endif() is optional, but common practice
<Cimi> mzanetti, never used cmake before, just automake
<Cimi> was curious
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oh stealth stuff :D
<mzanetti> Cimi:  if you understood automake I guess you are the one that will answer all build system questions now :D
 * mzanetti bails out at latest in the 5th line of any autotools script
<Cimi> mzanetti, understood is a hard word :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: "hud-client-1", which the build-script for unity-phablet needs... is meant to come from where?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I used it in my libraries and cried when needed
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's build locally
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how does that work? do i need to do it in each of the dirs? or once i do make install once it'll work everywhere?
<Saviq> MacSlow, installed in ../unity_build/build/
<Saviq> MacSlow, remember to use ./build
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: did you do ./build -s ?
<Saviq> it sets up PKG_CONFIG_DIR
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: see the desription
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you have to install manually...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: doesn't answer my question :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: for each of the repos or just once?
<tsdgeos> i guess for each of the repos
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... I think just once for all
 * mzanetti tests to push something else
<MacSlow> Saviq, this is what I get... pastebin.ubuntu.com/5625708
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: install once, use in all... which is probably not what we want...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i don't want to run make qmluitests in qt-components repo
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: did you do ./build -s ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, go ./build_unity and see if hud is built/installed properly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes. I agree. I'll fix it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, bummer... thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, ./build_unity is a script here
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: are you in raring or quantal?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, run it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, this is on a fresh 12.10 to raring update
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: then you may want to wait for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/more_build_work/+merge/153743 to be merged or merge it manually
 * tsdgeos eods
<tsdgeos> afternoon/evening guys
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: doing the -s with ./build now
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, good night
<Saviq> MacSlow, what it does is run ./build_unity -s; ./build_unity
<seb128> mterry, is there anyone else than fginther that knows about utah/jenkins/autopilot there?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm waiting for ./build -s to finish first
<seb128> mmrazik, ^?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I guess after that issues should be gone
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that's what will happen
<mterry> seb128, mmrazik should yeah
<Saviq> MacSlow, and that, in turn, builds libunity, UnityCore, hud, people lens
<mmrazik> seb128: whats up?
<Saviq> and installs in ../unity_build/build/
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm still used to do everything manually :)
<seb128> mmrazik, hey
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah we wasted too much time on doing things manually ;)
<seb128> mmrazik, hum, autopilot/jenkins are not happy :-(
<seb128> they loop on "2013-03-18 15:40:26,617 dx-autopilot-ati INFO: Caught [Errno 111] Connection refused, retrying sshcheck(180)"
<MacSlow> Saviq, :)
<seb128> mmrazik, e.g http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/118/console
<MacSlow> Saviq, we had to suffer so our users (3rd-party devs) will have a sweet time hacking on the phone
<mmrazik> seb128: that looks like an utah issue. Not sure If I'll be able to do something with that. Let me check on KVM if there is something obvious
<seb128> mmrazik, who would?
<mmrazik> seb128: nuclearbob, jcollado ...
<mmrazik> gema for escalating (if you need to)
<seb128> mmrazik, can you ping them?
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... "./build -s" tries to fetch libnux-3.0-dev ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, merge the branch tsdgeos mentioned
<Saviq> MacSlow, or run with -n
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ... that's that issue... I see... thx
<Saviq> that will _not_ do local nux
<MacSlow> got to run... bbl
<Saviq> cheers
<dandrader> how do I declare a QML property that can hold any js object?
<dandrader> hmm, seems specifying the property type is optional
<Saviq> dandrader, "property var name: value"
<Saviq> dandrader, var can hold anything
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-typesystem-basictypes.html
<luv> is launchpad broken for you guys too? (cant log in ... Your page was stale.)
<luv> umm
<luv> maybe it just requires 3rd party cookies, grrr
<om26er> Cimi, Hi!
<om26er> Cimi, the volume slider handler looks distorted and have looked like that since 12.10 Could you look into that please :)
<kgunn> om26er: Cimi is awfully busy on getting our UnityNext testing up to snuff
<om26er> kgunn, ouch, alright I will get someone else look into that.
<kgunn> om26er: :) no problem
<kgunn> just that we really need to keep our focus
<kgunn> or all these folks worrying about enuff time/people to do mir/unitynext
<kgunn> will be proven true
<kgunn> om26er: and no worries...we all got needs, i understand :)
<om26er> kgunn, Indeed that's a more important issue for the time being
<mterry> seb128, any progress with utah/
<mterry> ?
<seb128> mterry, we brough it to #qa, they think it's an installer issue, so we moved to #ubuntu-devel but they need to get debug logs for cjwatson
<seb128> mterry, mmrazik was eod and I'm not sure anyone else was going to follow up on that, I will make sure to keep nagging tomorrow morning ;-)
<mterry> seb128, thanks  :)
<seb128> mterry, installer issue: apparently the username used for preseeding is not respected
<seb128> mterry, yw
<mzanetti> mterry: looks great!
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-elide-user/+merge/153934 :D
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm working on a followup branch so that we don't need to rebuild to use the mock liblightdm-qt5-2 library
<cyphermox> mterry: hey
<cyphermox> could you quickly review another small merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libindicator/revert-indicator-ng/+merge/153938
<mterry> cyphermox, done
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-19
<pitti> hello
<pitti> I'm teaching unity about logind, and wrote some new test cases
<pitti> right now, they only say "fail" on "make check", which isn't particularly helpful
<pitti> is there a way to make them more verbose? like showing the particular assertion that failed, plus unity's  log output?
<pitti> and can I run an individual test case?
<tvoss> pitti, just running ctest should help
<tvoss> pitti, does that help?
<pitti> tvoss: it says "No test configuration file found!", in both the source root and in obj-x86_64-linux-gn
<pitti> ...u
<pitti> (back in 10)
<tvoss> pitti, ack, branching unity :)
<pitti> ./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/CMakeCache.txt:CMAKE_CTEST_COMMAND:INTERNAL=/usr/bin/ctest
<pitti> that's the only hit
<pitti> but no hit for CMAKE_CTEST_COMMAND, so apparently it doesn't use ctest?
<tvoss> pitti, might well be for unity current
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<pitti> ah, obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/CMakeFiles/check.dir/build.make has some clues
 * pitti can't believe that he's the first guy wanting to debug a failed test case
<tvoss> pitti, the unity cmake setup redefines the make test iirc
<pitti> right, see above build.make comment, I think that's it
<pitti> it calls gtest and dbus-test-runner
<pitti> hm, calling gtester manually like this fails all over the place
<pitti> and calling dbus-test-runner as build.make specifies is invalid: option parsing failed: Unknown option --gtest_output=xml:./
<pitti> so perhaps that's some old stuff
<tvoss> pitti, yup, think so
<tvoss> Trevinho, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, here
<pitti> ah, I did find the verbose output, it just scrolled way off the screen
<tvoss> pitti, \o/
<pitti> so I guess my question reduces to "how can I run a single test case"?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do we want the -v1 here? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-make-check-hook/+merge/153868 or is it a "typo"
<tsdgeos> s/typo/leftover
<pg_pt> Hi guys
<pg_pt> does anyone here uses gnome3/unity with a double screen?
<pg_pt> men, this really sucks sometimes, I'm sorry but its true :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should we kill ./Components/QuitResetDialog.qml ?
<MacSlow> I'm still getting this build-error on quantal... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5627627/ (used ./build -s ; ./build) any ideas what's missing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
 * tsdgeos kills
<Saviq> MacSlow, that means UnityCore didn't build/install properly
<veebers> pg_pt: I do sometimes, are you having issues with it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, go into ../unity_build/unity/UnityCore
<MacSlow> Saviq, what checks are recommended in that case?
<Saviq> MacSlow, go make; make install;
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: or you have an old CMakeCache, try removing it
<Saviq> yeah, that too
<Saviq> MacSlow, go ./build_unity 2>&1 | tee unity.log
<Saviq> MacSlow, and paste unity.log somewhere
<pg_pt> veebers: some issues yes, but the most hateful is that when you remove the large screen and everything just "Insert random position"
<veebers> pg_pt: ah, yeah. I hate that too :-)
<pg_pt> veebers: gnome shell didn't had that issue, but gnome shell is for fedora users it seems...
<pg_pt> veebers: other issues are folders going to the black, unacessible part of the screen (when you have two monitors with diferent sizes)
<pg_pt> veebers: and I cant see all my spaces in the bigger (on my case on the rigth) screen, because it puts a balck space at the rigth of the monitor. WHY???
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/killQuitResetDialog/+merge/154012
<veebers> pg_pt: that is odd, I haven't seen them before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shall we kill Notifications already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now that we're cleaning things up
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my grep showed that it was used somewhere, but maybe not really used :D
<tsdgeos> ah, in the CMakeListst.txt ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<tsdgeos> ok, will put it in the same MR
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: there you go http://people.canonical.com/~mmueller/unity.log
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: looks fine, did you try clearing the CMakeCache?
<Saviq> MacSlow, rm CMakeCache*; ./build
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: doing that now
<MacSlow> cache wasn't wiped yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-verbose-ctest/+merge/152213 please?
<pg_pt> veebers: http://imgur.com/kuHIqJo
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, can you try generating coverage?
<tsdgeos> my build suddenly doesn't find hud-client.h anymore :-S
 * tsdgeos cleans everything
<tsdgeos> and it works again :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: you want to wipe the Notifications directory from unity/phablet?! I intended to use that for the new stuff.
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, you'll add it then, won't you ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, or will there be common history between the "old" and the "new"?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: sure... just wanted to hint you this :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I actually wanted to clean it to prevent any conflicts between your work and the old stuff
<MacSlow> Saviq, not really... just wanting to keep the Notifications directory... everything else will change
<Saviq> MacSlow, then yeah, it's best to just drop and re-add
<MacSlow> Saviq, in a custom branch I wiped it already.
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
 * tsdgeos doesn't know how to do a for loop :-/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: MacSlow: mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fixTestMouseFlick/+merge/154017
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, taking a look...
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: btw... build runs now on my desktop... thx
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: great :-)
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, the occasional `bzr clean-tree; bzr clean-tree --ignored` helps
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, especially when you get build failures
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: I'll try to get it also working on my raring-based laptop.. and then see how I can get my humble beginnings of nosd in
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm using raring so it should also "just work"
<MacSlow> btw... "Number of leaked pixmaps: 82" anything to fix this? Wrong setting?
<tsdgeos> that happens
<tsdgeos> tbh not sure who's fault is it
<tsdgeos> whose
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I even get that with a very simple stand-alone test-program exercising preliminary notification-drawing... so it might be a QML-issue/bug?!
<tsdgeos> may be
<mzanetti> Cimi: ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the MP can be deleted. Cimi will add this properly in as he requires the same functionality as we have in qmluitests...
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: if not, I'll fix the MP to not overwrite the file
<Saviq> mzanetti, which one, then? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-verbose-ctest/+merge/152213
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but delete or not? ;)
<mzanetti> lets wait for Cimi to reply my ping. when I know if he already started I'll take care of this one
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> k
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey
<didrocks> davidcalle: unity-scope-tomboy shouldn't dep on tomboy, I'm removing it
<davidcalle> didrocks, suggests, I presume?
<pitti> didrocks, all: When I change something in lp:unity and send a MP, I don't add debian/changelog, right? that'll be autogenerated from the commit logs
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, fixing that
<mzanetti> pitti: its not autogenerated for lp:unity/phablet  I don't know for lp:unity
<didrocks> pitti: depends, if you linked to a bug, right
<didrocks> pitti: if not and you think you should mention it, please add to debian/changelog
<pitti> didrocks: I did link to a bug, yes; I can add debian/changelog if that's better, I just don't want to collide with the automatic changelog generation
<didrocks> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-scopes/suggest-tomboy/+merge/154027
<davidcalle> didrocks, if you prefer, you can send me a list of these "invasive" deps, I'll make the mps
<didrocks> pitti: well, if you add to debian/changelog and mention the same bug than the one you linked with, it will detect you already mentionned it (with your name), and so won't repeat it :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, great; manual changelog it is then
<didrocks> pitti: if you think that the bug title is not enough for the description, you can go manual :)
<pitti> oh, it takes the bug title, nice
<didrocks> pitti: otherwise, let it automatic :)
<didrocks> yeah
 * pitti adjusts that then
<pitti> thanks, sorry for my n00b questions
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> pitti: basically, it should just do the right thing, if you mention it, it won't duplicate the mention. If you didn't, it will take the associated bug title
<didrocks> davidcalle: it's the only one I noticed ^
<didrocks> davidcalle: ensure when you send the 3 remaining ones (pypi, sshsearch and evolution) and that they are ready for you, that they don't drag evolution for instance :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, all the music players :)
<seb128> didrocks, not sure where you put the limit, the calculator scope depends on gnome-calculator
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey, but that would be fun :)
<seb128> didrocks, just wanting to avoid pulling stuff in the default install? or do you try to slim down what unity brings in?
<mzanetti> Saviq: you know why the home lens is broken?
<Saviq> mzanetti, broken how?
<mzanetti> Saviq: empty
<Saviq> mzanetti, isn't, here
 * Saviq checks
<mzanetti> Saviq: its here since yesterday evening
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: mterry was the first to mention it
<mzanetti> yesterday morning or so
<Saviq> mzanetti, raring?
<Cimi> mzanetti, sorry had irc closed
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was just doing that
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. thanks. I'll delete the old one then.
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-lens-mock doesn't work in raring
<didrocks> seb128: I think we should have the same policy for all scopes
<didrocks> seb128: the scope is just a hook
<didrocks> so a feature available
<didrocks> then, if you install the apps you have a new functionality in the dash
<didrocks> I don't think that's what should pull gnome-calculator in the distro
<didrocks> davidcalle: I don't see the banshee scope anywhere
<didrocks> davidcalle: not a rhythmbox one (called rhythmbox)
<didrocks> davidcalle: any news on my trivial MP? :p
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... but I'm on raring since 2 weeks now and it broke only yesterday
<Saviq> mzanetti, might've been the smart scopes update
 * pitti sends his first unity MP, wohoo!
<didrocks> heh pitti ;)
<seb128> pitti, congrats ;-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmpf... and it crashes when searching the music lens :/
<pitti> seb128: belay that until it gets merged :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we need to run the mock lenses against the locally installed libunity
<Saviq> crap
<mhr3> Saviq, smart scopes aren't in R yet
<Saviq> hmm
 * Saviq drops the PPA
<didrocks> mzanetti: Saviq: latest home scope update is in the ppa
<didrocks> mhr3 fixed the home scope not working
<didrocks> 6.8.0daily13.03.19.1ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> Saviq: mzanetti ^
 * mzanetti checks
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, unrelated
<Saviq> (I think)
<didrocks> 11:19:47   mzanetti | Saviq: you know why the home lens is broken?
<Saviq> didrocks, in lp:unity/phablet
<didrocks> Saviq: the result is that no result in home scope ^
<didrocks> why do you speak about the smart scopes ppa then?
<Saviq> didrocks, we're not using the system-wide lenses
<Saviq> didrocks, complicated ;)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> believing you then :p
<didrocks> seb128: merci!
<seb128> didrocks, de rien (free karma \o/ :p)
<didrocks> ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, everything works here with current raring
<Saviq> mzanetti, but smart scopes from the PPA do break it
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<mzanetti> Saviq: next problem:
<Cimi> mzanetti, how can I replace set_tests_properties(tst_QmlTests PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal") in a similar cmakelist as the one in qmluitests?
<mzanetti> I'm helping nic to test the PageHeader... Turns out we access shell all over the place in there
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... nvm... just came to the solution myself
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ultimately we need a global object that we proxy stuff through
<mzanetti> Saviq: I would define a SearchListModel that offers the addQuery() function
<mzanetti> Saviq: when unset, every pageheader will have its own searchhistory
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah this
<mzanetti> Saviq: or, it can be set to be the one in Shell.qml to share the same searchHistory
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's temporary code anyway (we need persistent storage there)
<Saviq> preferably u1db
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. that can be added in the SearchListModel at some point I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, works for me
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: so... your turn now :)
<Cimi> haha
<mzanetti> Cimi: whats the problem?
<Cimi> mzanetti, a doc for cmake might be good :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: well... its pretty easy actually
<mzanetti> Cimi: every cmake's functions first argument is a free-form string: target
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://pastebin.canonical.com/87100/ (for the records)
<Cimi> doesn't work
<mzanetti> Cimi: so you do "add_executable(myTarget binary)" or "add_library(myTarget libfile)"
<mzanetti> Cimi: that defines a new myTarget
<mzanetti> Cimi: after that you have a bunch of functions that can modify that target
<mzanetti> like set_target_properties(myTarget ENV foo=bar) to export a env variable when running this target for example
<Cimi> ah I see
<mzanetti> Cimi: the paste looks good
<mzanetti> Cimi: haven't ran it tho
<Cimi> mzanetti, with target instead tests work
<Cimi> actually not
<Cimi> no tests were found
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627815/
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can add "message(blabla)" to cmake
<mzanetti> Cimi: to have some debug prints
<mzanetti> all: autopilot tests are enabled in jenkins. every MP must have test passing now to be approved by Jenkins
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah ok it does work, but requires calling make testCarousel etc etc
<mzanetti> Cimi: then somethings wrong with "add_dependencies(unittests test${COMPONENT_NAME})"
<Cimi> I guess I need to not use custom targets?
 * tsdgeos realizes eh can't compare anchors in the tests
<tsdgeos> :./
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there is a way...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: some special command I can't recall right now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any clue where to find it besides google?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... no...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... maybe I'm wrong... this is the anchor test from qtdeclarative: http://www.qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/trees/a7493235a70f9e60d5d25d84b0782ee0a2e5c5fd/tests/auto/declarative/anchors
<tsdgeos> yeah, seen that one
<tsdgeos> compares x, y
<mzanetti> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> can do the same i guess
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: probably... just make sure its flexible enough for different GU's and form factors
<tsdgeos> my current idea is doing something like
<tsdgeos> compare(hud.__searchBarContainer.x + hud.__searchBarContainer.height, hud.height, "AppStack is anchored at the top")
<tsdgeos> so test the anchors by testing the x
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> obviously i need to change that to
<tsdgeos> y
<tsdgeos> but you get the idea :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, so if I run make unittests cycles through all tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, (I understood much more of cmake now)
<mzanetti> Cimi: all == tests/unittests/* or all == tests/* ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was running from the dir
<mzanetti> oh... that works?
<Cimi> mzanetti, so from tests/unittests
<Cimi> it always worked
<Cimi> but before make test was enough
<Cimi> now make unittests
<mzanetti> Cimi: make check
<mzanetti> thats for the unittests
<Cimi> mzanetti, it doesn't
<Cimi> mzanetti, shall I add a dependency to main cmakefile?
<Cimi> or do you have a fix for the previous cmakelist?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes please, add that
<mzanetti> no. I don't have a fix here
<Cimi> ok works
<mzanetti> Saviq: what is smartscopes (the package that breaks stuff)?
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity*
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/unity-to-ship-with-smarter-scope-searching-in-13-04
<mzanetti> Saviq: I need to remove unity* ? that doesn't sound right
<Saviq> mzanetti, what PPAs do you have installed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I have the phablet-team/ppa
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that wouldn't break the phablet shell - it would break your desktop one
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't care about that
<Saviq> mzanetti, then nothing in raring does break the phablet shell (yet)
<mzanetti> still it doesn't work here :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, is your home completely empty or just the favorites / recently contacted are empty?
<mzanetti> Saviq: completely
<Saviq> mzanetti, not even Apps??
<mzanetti> Saviq: nothing
<mzanetti> Saviq: it doesn't even switch to the home lens any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: stays on the music lens at startup
<Saviq> mzanetti, console output please
<mzanetti> Saviq: I removed all sorts of stuff and am reinstalling right now
<mzanetti> Saviq: haha... now all my lens are empty... seem we're not pulling needed deps
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes we are (at least since yesterday) ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, demo-assets; unity-lens-mock
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... but not the package in the ppa
<mzanetti> yeah, already installing
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, they're not deps
<Cimi> mzanetti, so :D what's the difference between unittests dir and qmluitests?
<mzanetti> Cimi: try running them and find out :D
<Saviq> Cimi, unittests can run without GL
<Cimi> :D ok boys
<Cimi> Saviq, DraggingArea requires gl??
<Saviq> Cimi, QML requires GL, remember? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, so the Carousel is in unittests
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause it's only doing JS tests
<Cimi> and uses QML
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Saviq> Cimi, if you need to draw anything
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> ok guys
<Cimi> I blame myself
<mzanetti> Cimi: rule of thumb: do you use the line "when: windowShown" somewhere?
<Cimi> Saviq, crossfadeimage? :D
<Cimi> ratingstars as well
<mzanetti> Cimi: whats with those?
<Cimi> mzanetti, they are in unittests
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://pastebin.canonical.com/87104/ <-- I removed everything unity* installed qml-phone-shell from the ppa and unity-lens-mock and demo-assets
<Cimi> mzanetti, but they are qml, not js
<mzanetti> Cimi: so?
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I don't understand why draggingarea is in qmluitests
<mzanetti> [12:20] <mzanetti> Cimi: rule of thumb: do you use the line "when: windowShown" somewhere?
<Cimi> only that? ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: that causes a window to be openend wich requires openGL
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can also compile QML without opening a window
<Cimi> dragging area doesn't
<Cimi> I really don't understand why draggingarea should be in qmluitests
<Cimi> unless mousearea requires opening a window
<Cimi> for events
<Saviq> mzanetti, your system is b0rked :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: seem sso
<mzanetti> Cimi: draggingarea does open a window
<mzanetti> Cimi: try running the test
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/test_hud_element_positions/+merge/154048 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually our packages are too... installing qml-phone-shell on a system with absolutely nothing unity related should give you a working binary :/
<mzanetti> no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, working binary, yes, but not stuff like demo-assets or unity-lens-mock
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't export all those __ properties
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think it should pull in unity-lens-mock. but anyways, I've installed those two myself which causes the shell to crash
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so  how do i get to them? want me to do child[1].child[2].child[]?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I don't think it should pull in unity-lens*, maybe recommend, but not depend for sure - you should have a working shell without any lenses installed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: review this and you'll have findChild(obj, objectName) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-greeter-tests/+merge/153963
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you install the *unity* packages from phablet-team/ppa?
<tsdgeos> that was in needs work this morning :D
<Saviq> i.e. did you apt-get upgrade from phablet-team/ppa
<mzanetti> Saviq: I have... just no lens... if I install the mock-lens and demo-assets it crashes
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it doesn't crash on the devices, does it ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah the evil crash of demo-assets `mock-lens
<tsdgeos> it happened here when i was in quantal
<tsdgeos> the update to raring fixed me
<tsdgeos> probably some crap lying around?¿
<Saviq> yeah, the mock lens story is problematic
<Saviq> it will use the system-wide GI for lenses/scopes
<Saviq> we need to build them locally asap :/
 * mzanetti tries ./build -s for the first time :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that keyClick looks baaaaaaaaaad
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you mean the typeString() function?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: in c++ you can do  QTest::keyClick(myWidget, 'a');
<tsdgeos> that doesn't work in qml?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: tbh I didn't try it, but all the "docs" I could find sad, no, its an integer
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: right, they only export the Qt::key version to qml :-/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think we should add the patch to support the char version
<tsdgeos> it's a 5 line patch
<tsdgeos> because your typeString will break once i try to write "Barça"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but until that's in upstream can we haz this?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, I know... it doesn't support special chars
<Saviq> biab
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess, if there's nothing better :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll add a todo
<tsdgeos> plz
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: tryCompare(pathview.currentIndex, data.uid)
<tsdgeos> that's wrong syntax, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do'h
 * mzanetti wonders why it passes
<tsdgeos> because it does
<tsdgeos> compare(obj[prop], value)
<tsdgeos> obj is pathview.currentIndex
<tsdgeos> prop is data.uid
<tsdgeos> and value is undefined
<tsdgeos> so pathview.currentIndex[data.uid] is probably undefined too
<tsdgeos> and undefined and undefined match
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> damn java script
<mzanetti> anyways... pushed the fix
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> ooops...
<mzanetti> was rerunning qml-phone-shell
<tsdgeos> wrong window for ↑+Enter ;-)
<mzanetti> and lost focus to the terminal
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you think that the findObj thing is better than aliasing? why?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I've replied to your comments: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_Revealer/+merge/153937
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because it does not pollute the public api of a copmonent
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, fair enough :-)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: cool, i'll check asap
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why is the background always grey in the tests?
<tsdgeos> because Graphics/ is not there?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, the mouseFlick fix was already merged. I'll have to modify my merge proposal them. wait a minute
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but there is a branch from mterry in the works that integrates with lightdm
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that will fix this issue
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should we care? it makes me think "it's not working!" when seeing the test
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: objectName: "wallpaper" we don't really use, but i guess mterry's branch will?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope... I added it and then decided not to use in the tests... will remove
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<mzanetti> done
<Cimi> Saviq, so I still have the same issues as yesterday, I do import "../../plugins/Unity"
<Cimi> in my test file
<Cimi> and I don't have the right library imported I believe
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628002/
<Cimi> mzanetti, or you know?
<Cimi> some cmake magic required here?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/test_hud_element_positions/+merge/154059 fixed to use findChild
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you help me? :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems you have the wrong libunity-core
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes exactly
<Cimi> mzanetti, but this is from qmluitests dir
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's when running your test?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> I might need to add something to the cmakelist I believe
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i guess you should LD_PREFIX_PATH like run does
<tsdgeos> but don't think it makes sense adding it to the CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> isn't it LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<mzanetti> anyways, yes, this is the issue
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah that :D
<tsdgeos> this is needed because our sucky system in which we install stuff in ../unity_build
<tsdgeos> in a "proper" system where we would have the dependencies correctly installed this wouldn't happen
<mzanetti> maybe we should extend ./run with a argument
<mzanetti> ./run tests
<tsdgeos> +1
<Cimi> mzanetti, tried, doesn't work
<mzanetti> and that will export paths to local installed stuff and call make whatever
<mzanetti> Cimi: has to :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what did you run exactly?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_Revealer/+merge/153937 is ready now
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628017/
<Cimi> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$UNITY_CORE_BUILD_DIR/lib make testDashBar
<Cimi> also tried exporting and re-running
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did you export $UNITY_CORE_BUILD_DIR ?
<tsdgeos> i mean $UNITY_CORE_BUILD_DIR is set in run
<Cimi> oh god
<tsdgeos> you should
<tsdgeos> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../../unity_build/build/lib make testDashBar
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<tsdgeos> correct amount of .. and paths
<Cimi> I see indeed
<Cimi> must work
<Cimi> well, I'm back in 10 mins
<Cimi> walking from bus to the office
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: updated comments: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-cleaner-pageheader/+merge/154056
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: comments?
<mzanetti> description + commit message
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: didn't you ask for that?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_Revealer/+merge/153937 i'm a bit concerned about the __dateTime thing but don't see other way to do it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mzanetti  well, it's dependency injection. perferctly fine IMHO
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dandrader: how about moving that time function to Time.js? Should be easier to replace it and keep the api clean
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i'm not saying it's bad, i'm just saying it's a bit ugly since it complicates the api a bit :-)
 * mzanetti wonders why a drag area needs a time anyways
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: to know the speed you are dragging
<mzanetti> right... and freeze the shell if you're too fast?
<mzanetti> at least that happens frequently here :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure your idea is good, we want to replace it here to calculate the spped better, but in the general case we don't want to change the "current time"
<dandrader> mzanetti, and how would that replacement take place in practice?
<mzanetti> import path or something... was just an idea... In general I agree with tsdgeos that we should try to avoid such stuff in public component api
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dandrader: but we could use the findChild() to replace it somewhere inside the component, no?
<mzanetti> so we keep this solution but don't pollute the API
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> can we?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think it's cleaner to have it in the API than to have the test meddling with a component internals
<dandrader> mzanetti, because that would be in practice a subtle, undocumented, API
<dandrader> easier to break
<Cimi> how do I import the unity plugin from tests/qmluitests?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see the cmakelists
<tsdgeos> second parameter path
<tsdgeos> is that what you want?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes I added add_qml_test(DashBar ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/plugins/Unity)
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey. I think I'll probably drop the PyPi scope, it's just too slow and I don't have the time to speed it up.
<Cimi> maybe without Unity at last
<didrocks> davidcalle: who was the upstream for it?
<didrocks> davidcalle: so the he's warned that we are dropping his lens on upgrade :)
<Cimi> indeed!
<Cimi> ok I can finally write tests xD
<tsdgeos> :-)
<tsdgeos> lunch
<davidcalle> didrocks, Chris Wayne
<didrocks> davidcalle: is he aware about the change?
<didrocks> davidcalle: we should probably mail him, do you mind checking with thomas?
<didrocks> davidcalle: then, the only thing that needs ensuring it's working is evolution, from your side, right?
<didrocks> davidcalle: (do you mind updating the packaging? I can review that)
<davidcalle> didrocks, yes, he is aware (it's Chris Wayne from Canonical) and I can mail him about that. I've already talked to Thomas about that possibility, but I'll ask him for confirmation.
<davidcalle> didrocks, yes, packaging update for Evo in a moment
<didrocks> davidcalle: excellent, keep me posted!
<didrocks> mmrazik: rev 88 of the config to add sshsearch
<didrocks> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/ubuntu-scopes/sshsearch-to-deprecatedscope-api/+merge/153882 if you want to track.
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<mmrazik> didrocks: done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. can you add the release/stack to which the change is related to your commit messages?
<mmrazik> I start to get lost in all of them
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh sure, will do then
<mmrazik> thx
<mzanetti> Cimi: will "make check" still work when you land your stuff?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-make-check-hook/+merge/153868
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, tsdgeos, why no tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-cleaner-pageheader/+merge/154056 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: because nic-doffay writes the tests
<Saviq> k
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just helped him with making them compile
<MacSlow> When using ./run_on_device is there a way to revert what way copied over afterwards (either via a script or manually via adb shell)?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: it rsyncs your code to /data/ubuntu/home/phablet/shell
<mzanetti> MacSlow: including bzr stuff
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so in theory, ssh into the device, do a "cd shell" and bzr whatever you want in there
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... there's no shell-directory in (/data/ubuntu)/home/phablet ... hm... maybe something went wrong with run_on_device
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you did a ./run_on_device -s previously, right?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, not with -s just plain
<mzanetti> MacSlow: need to call -s (setup) once
<MacSlow> what does the -s option... ah ok
<mzanetti> MacSlow: just like all the other scripts
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/test_hud_element_positions/+merge/154059 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/cleanHudApiWithFindChild/+merge/154067 look better?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: requirement for -s to succeed is to have successfully ran phablet-setup-network
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... I have that in place... also manually installed openssh-server etc
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, definitely. Just wanted for my branch to be merged and doing a test-run on yours before approving
<MacSlow> mzanetti, still not used to all the convenience :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: run_on_device -s will install openssh on its own if not there
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you're late ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/killQuitResetDialog/+merge/154012
<mzanetti> MacSlow: also, phablet-setup-network -i would install ssh too
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah well. at least I can approve yours
 * mzanetti actually needs to create test_on_device :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so this whole Notifications dir (containing mocks I suppose) will be replaced by a real impl form MacSlow, right?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep
<MacSlow> dandrader, yup
<dandrader> ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: besides we are not using it at all
<tsdgeos> grep for Notifications
<tsdgeos> and you'll see there's nothing
<kgunn> paulliu: note MacSlow & mzanetti conversation ^
<mzanetti> mterry: hey
<mterry> mzanetti, hi!
<mzanetti> mterry: great job on the greeter stuff!
<mzanetti> mterry: not fully through with reviewing though...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I can confirm that branch works with the current tests I'm writing.
<mzanetti> but looks promising
<mterry> mzanetti, awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> mterry: I started writing some tests. they should be merged to trunk
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm going to send out an email for you and Robert so we can brainstorm how we're going to do the actual process separation of the greeter
<mzanetti> mterry: depending on your plans you can either start to merge them and adapt for your changes - or I will do it tonight
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup, thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm feeling ill today, so I may not work much
<Saviq> mterry, please include me
<mterry> Saviq, OK!
<mzanetti> mterry: sure. no problem... sould hopefully fit together well as I wrote the tests after reading through your branch
<mzanetti> if not, I'll take care of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, is (will) the test run between -ci and -autolanding different?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope... both jobs are generated with the same template
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if autolanding fails for whatever reason, there's no need to trigger -ci first, it's enough to reapprove?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, that shouldn't have changed
<pg_pt> hi everyone, can somoene tell me how to integrate pidgin and unity on 12.10? I keep googling but all that appears is thing about a bug that is already solved
<mzanetti> Saviq: I always re-trigger failed jobs directly in jenkins, so I can't tell for sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I rather meant that I always try to get into an all-green state for MPs before (re)approving
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... last week -autolanding was changed to also give votes
<Saviq> mzanetti, and from what you say this shouldn't be necessary - if autolanding completes, ci would, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that I know
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... in theory
<Saviq> mzanetti, just was under the impression that the autolanding test run would be lighter than ci
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope... its not. exactly the same job (except the post-build steps of course)
<Saviq> mterry, ^
<Saviq> mterry, /me was overcautious with the CI vs. autolanding jobs
 * Saviq spelling win
<mterry> Saviq, ah OK, good to know
<mzanetti> Saviq: you asked me to generate coverage statistics earlier today... Tried now.. it fails :/
 * mzanetti will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, shouldn't we be getting graphs and stuff in jenkins? or does that require some more setup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the autopilot graph should start working as of today
<mzanetti> Saviq: for QML I couldn't find a way to generate stats
<pitti> Trevinho: do you know how to call a single test case in unity?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I was mostly asking about gcov/lcov
<mzanetti> Saviq: and for c++ we only have the QMLSortFilterProxyModel so I didn't bother too much so far
<pitti> Trevinho: I'm reworking the logind branch according to your suggestion (thanks for the fast review BTW!)
<Trevinho> pitti: use ./test-gtest --gtest_filter=*match*
<mzanetti> Saviq: but yeah, I'll check it out - now that we have some real tests to be run
<pitti> Trevinho: but I now need to restructure setup/teardown a bit so that I can kill the fake logind in a test case to check the CK/upower fallback
<Trevinho> pitti: I was tracking it also before you asked for merge, so it was quick to do:)
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, did you already start working on it? sorry
<Trevinho> pitti: no, no,... I was checking your code
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Trevinho> pitti: I mean that I was loking at it even before you requested for merge :)
<Trevinho> pitti: however, you don't need that... Just unset the methods handlers, this would lead to a dbus error  that would make the fall-back call to be used
<pitti> Trevinho: right, but they are only set in SetUpTestCase(), we'll need to move that into setUp()
<pitti> not a biggie
<pitti> running a single (or few) test cases only is useful for many purposes, so thanks
<Trevinho> pitti: mh, ah.. yeh probably they should be set on every test
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq was just looking at what tests we have against all the components
<pitti> ./test-gtest --gtest_filter='TestGnomeSessionManager.*'
<pitti> Trevinho: ^ nice, that works, thanks!
<Trevinho> pitti: yep
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq does everything need a cooresponding unit test or are some actually tested via association?
<Trevinho> pitti: you can also use stricter filters of course, but without them it's very annoying working on tests :)
<pitti> Trevinho: WDYT about doing sth. like make check TEST_NAMES="TestGnomeSessionManager.* ThatOtherTest .." ?
<pitti> (and adding that to HACKING)
<mzanetti> kgunn: I'm more of the pragmatic person... I'd like to see tested most of the stuff separately to have better/more detailed reports. However, not doing it just for the sake of following the theory... so imho there can well be exceptions
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, it could be nice... I think we also should run these tests on builder btw... bregma was working on that... We've more than 1000 tests actually only manually-checked :/
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks....guess i was thinking when folks (like d'offay) were looking for something to write a test for
<kgunn> do we have a priority list
<kgunn> and is it just size/kb ?
<kgunn> of the qml file :)
<kgunn> bigger doesn't always mean more complex
<kgunn> mzanetti: btw, i agree....practical approach is best
<mzanetti> kgunn: true... regarding a priority list... no. But I think we're getting really close with the Components. Nic is currently writing tests for the PageHeader. After that the Components folder should be done (need to re-verify) and I need to create a list of the rest of the code
<mzanetti> kgunn: however, we're reaching the area where code is still too much work in progress to be tested or will be replaced...
<mzanetti> which is actually good news :)
<kgunn> mzanetti: yeah...true, like fakeappwrapper
<kgunn> and notifications rewrite
<kgunn> mzanetti: and thanks for makin' a list and checkin' it twice....let me know if i can help in any way
<pitti> Trevinho: do you know how I can temporarily make a mocked method fail? I tried calling logind_.reset() in the test case, but that just causes a segfault during cleanup
<Trevinho> pitti: if you don't set the methods handler for that server it will fail by default...
<Trevinho> so you can unset and then reset it
<pitti> Trevinho: right, but previous test cases already set it
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, I guess I need to move both the setup and the cleanup, nevermind
<Trevinho> pitti: every test case is setup on SetUp, so on that method you can ensure what you want for all the tests..
<Trevinho> TestSetUp is only executed once
<pitti> Trevinho: so .reset() only resets the method call handlers, but not the entire object?
<Trevinho> pitti: in TearDownTestCase it resets everything, but its done only once at the end of the whole tests
<Trevinho> in TearDown we reset only the handlers
<pitti> Trevinho: right, I know; I was wondering what reset() does
<pitti> Trevinho: we don't right now, that's what I want to do :)
<Trevinho> pitti: .reset removes deletes the pointed object from the smart ptr
<Trevinho> so yes, deletes the server as well
<pitti> oh, ok
<pitti> Trevinho: is there a method to unset only the method handlers, i. e. to undo SetMethodsCallsHandler() ?
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_Revealer/+merge/153937 ?
<Trevinho> pitti: yep, pass to it nullptr
<pitti> Trevinho: excellent, thanks
<Trevinho> pitti: i did it in some cases
<Trevinho> pitti: for example it was in TEST_F(TestGnomeSessionManager, LogoutFallback) (see trunk version)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the bzr merge probably failed because trunk moved on in the mean time
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its a merge conflict
<dandrader> checking that now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dandrader
<mzanetti> Text conflict in tests/qmluitests/CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> 1 conflicts encountered.
<dandrader> yes
<dandrader> people are working too fast. trunk doesn't stay still for a minute :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: where do i read that?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: click on one of the urls next to FAILURE:
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> sory :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-make-check-hook/+merge/153868
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lol... epic fail Nr 2 for today
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i just found something ...
<mzanetti> brb
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: open ./src/testlib/qasciikey.cpp
<tsdgeos> in qt5 code
<tsdgeos> and you'll find yourself :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lol... the code is from a guy who sat next to me in nokia... I never knew what exactly he's doing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but stil, if they have that switch, no need for us to have it again
<tsdgeos> i'm almost done with the patch, it's really small
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what exactly are you patching?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628385/
<mzanetti> ah ok. cool
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,51436
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: awesome
<kgunn> dednick: hey reading your "get started"
<kgunn> wrt bzr branch lp:unity/phablet ~/phablet/unity-qml
<kgunn> i just did bzr branch lp:unity/phablet
<kgunn> w/o the ~/phablet/unity-qml
<kgunn> it all seemed to work....what's the difference?
<kgunn> dednick: sorry to pester...feel free to redirect me
<dednick> kgunn: it only matters if you weren't in the ~/phablet directory already.
<kgunn> dednick: thanks...just a dir designation
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-make-check-hook/+merge/153868
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<dednick> kgunn: yep. no prob
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe we should provide a make unsinstall?
<tsdgeos> without the typo
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> makes sense probably
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos I have an issue with my test (currently still no test, but writing the UI) lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe
<Cimi> the DashBar is outside of the window, but this is weird if you see anchors for DashBar
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, let me see
<mmrazik> seb128: not sure if you follow the bug. But it looks like max found what it is and is triggering the job now to check
<mzanetti> I'm looking
<tsdgeos> ok
<seb128> mmrazik, I'm subscribed but didn't read that email yet, thanks
<pitti> Trevinho: meh, I'm pulling my hair out; is test-gtest really what I need here (for the GnomeSessionManager tests), or perhaps test-gtest-dbus?
<pitti> Trevinho: the call to logind.Suspend() still succeeds even if I never eve define that method anywhere, so it's either using a default implementation from the introspection template, or it's using the actual logind on the system bus (but test_mode_ == 1, I verified that)
<Trevinho> pitti: well, I wanted to keep into test-gtest because test-gtest-dbus needs two processes...
<Trevinho> pitti: I wanted to move everything into one, but some tests won't work, so I kept them separated
<pitti> yeah, running test-gtest-dbus fails
<Trevinho> pitti: you need test-gtest-server& before
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can't get the commit hook to trigger, what am i supposed to do?
<Trevinho> pitti: what I wanted is to make another test-gtest- for dbus where all is done into one process
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: commit
<pitti> Trevinho: would that make a difference here? or is the more likely explanation that my introspection template const std::string LOGIND is already defining those?
<Trevinho> pitti: well, the introspection shouldn't define anything, a part the structure
<pitti> Trevinho: if so, then just calling logind_->GetObjects().front()->SetMethodsCallsHandler(nullptr) isn't going to help, as the mock will still work; I'll rather have to set a mock method that fails, I guess
<Trevinho> pitti: if you wait few minutes I can give a look to your branch
<mzanetti> Cimi: got it
<pitti> logind_->AddObjects(introspection::LOGIND, LOGIND_PATH)
<pitti> Trevinho: ^ that sounds like it would actually add the Suspend() methods for me
<Cimi> mzanetti, so what's the problem? :)
<Trevinho> pitti: yes it adds
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ain't working https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,51436
<Trevinho> pitti: but it does not give them an implementation
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628438/ :D
<Cimi> because I might be stupid but I don't see what's wrong here
<pitti> Trevinho: calling them still succeeds, though
<pitti> so I either need to temporarily shut down the entire mock, or add a mock implementation of a failing Suspend() call (not sure how to do either)
<mzanetti> Cimi: its not outside
<mzanetti> Cimi: its just units.dp(2) height
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can't see it
<Cimi> mzanetti, it is black
<Cimi> mzanetti, and at the end is 48 pixels
<Cimi> end of the test
<Cimi> you can see the log
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> maybe I got it
<Cimi> but I'm wondering why is different on the Dash.qml
<mzanetti> Cimi: in a meeting.. will come back to you in a bit
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: back
<mzanetti> sorry
<Cimi> mzanetti, no worries
<mzanetti> Cimi: so... afaics, the DashBar is anchored to the bottom of the screen
<mzanetti> (and left and right)
<Cimi> yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: and the height is set to initialHeight which in turn is set to units.dp(2)
<mzanetti> Cimi: which probably comes down to one pixel on a normal screen
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it should be on screen
<Cimi> mzanetti, no
<Cimi> mzanetti, dp means 2 pixel
<Cimi> anyway
<mzanetti> Cimi: not agreeing here, but thats not the point... its a small bar at the bottom
<Cimi> mzanetti, that anchors is exactly the one in dash.qml
<Cimi> mzanetti, you're right with dp
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> mzanetti,  = 2 is two pixels indeed
<Cimi> got confused
<Cimi> anyway
<mzanetti> Cimi: depends on the screen
<mzanetti> Cimi: and on GRID_UNITY_PX... but anyways
<Cimi> it's the same anchors calls in dash.qml
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> but here is not on screen
<mzanetti> Cimi: I have a (lets say) 4 pixel tall black bar on the bottom
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't you?
<Cimi> mzanetti, no :\
<Cimi> mzanetti, after that should expand
 * mzanetti finds hard that to believe
<Cimi> to 48
<mzanetti> Cimi: when you're at the home lens you should have the orange bar exactly in the middle of the screen
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have it on the shell
<Cimi> mzanetti, not on the test
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... now I see the problem
<mzanetti> sometimes I take bit long...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/87/console ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: click on the #87 at the top of the page
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there is already a bug reported to make that more visible
<tsdgeos> so the test is still unstable :-/
 * tsdgeos kicks jenkins
<tsdgeos> can i convert that to a qmluitest? :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but it doesn't look like a tough one
 * tsdgeos hides
<mzanetti> Cimi: dumb question... how do you launch it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, make testDashBar
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes... maybe even "should" is the right word
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I'd like to run it in qmlscene
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the question is who tells us that the qmluitests won't fail randomly like this ones in jenkins :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: noone
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, I figured it out; resubmitted, MP updated
<pitti> Trevinho: thanks for your hints!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but just the first impression is really a different one, isn't it?
<Trevinho> pitti: no need to resubmit, just push to it... :)
<Trevinho> pitti: np... I would have looked into it a little more, but I'm quite busy :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems to be, somehow seems the grab+move up did not work
 * tsdgeos watches the video again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... looks a bit like my greeter issues
<pitti> Trevinho: I once again just have one failure (TestThumbnailGenerator.TestGetManyFileThumbnail), but that was there before me
<Trevinho> pitti: let me check what i have here
<Trevinho> pitti: yes, it fails here too
<Trevinho> bschaefer: when you're here, can you check that please ^
<pitti> Trevinho: it's actually quite nice with that indeed, the tests now cover all three stages of fallback (g-session -> logind -> CK)
<Trevinho> pitti: cool :)
 * bschaefer starts reading text
<Cimi> mzanetti, qmlscene -I ../../plugins tst_DashBar.qml
<Cimi> mzanetti, that works
<Trevinho> pitti: for sure we test things that we were not before the unity-session-manager :)
<bschaefer> pitti, hmm I thought that TestThumbnailGen was fixed a while ago
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I've it failing on trunk as well
<mzanetti> Cimi: lol... I tried "qmlscene tst_DashBar.qml -import ../../plugins/" and didn't get the idea to turn it around
<bschaefer> Trevinho, IIRC andyrock fixed
<mzanetti> thanks Cimi
<Cimi> mzanetti, yours doesn't work because of -import
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems it pulls "too little" to be honest
<andyrock> bschaefer, what?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, let me see if it fails for me :), but last time I checked it was a test error and not a regression
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's -I
<bschaefer> andyrock, the TestThumbnailGenerator.TestGetManyFileThumbnail unit test
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which resolution are we running in the fake XServer?
<bschaefer> andyrock, you had fixed that right?
<andyrock> bschaefer, not I did not fix it
<Cimi> mzanetti, (qmlscene --help helped me, I did the same :-P)
<bschaefer> andyrock, who fixed it haha?
 * bschaefer now isn't sure if it was fixed
<andyrock> bschaefer, nobody ;)
<andyrock> it's still broken here
<bschaefer> andyrock, Trevinho well shoot, Ill take a look at it
<Cimi> mzanetti, the fact that works here is confusing :)
<pitti> Trevinho: AFK for ~ 1 h
<Cimi> mzanetti, (here = with qmlscene)
<Trevinho> pitti: fine, I'll check your branch meanwhile...
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes...
<mzanetti> Cimi: but in the test, also when the DashBar should be fully opened, its still half covered
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe the window size is playing weird in the test run and you just can't see it
<Cimi> mzanetti, no
<Cimi> mzanetti, using qmlscene is fine here
<Cimi> mzanetti, I press and drag from bottom, it expands
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes thats it
<mzanetti> Cimi: add a wait(30000) somewhere in your test
<mzanetti> Cimi: then fire it up and while it waits, fire up qmlscene
<mzanetti> Cimi: you will see that the qmlscene window is bigger
<Cimi> what??
<Cimi> so
<mzanetti> Cimi: now don't ask me why
<Cimi> qmlscene -I ../../plugins tst_DashBar.qml & make testDashBar
<mzanetti> I bet its a bug in qmltestrunner and tsdgeos will fix it
<Cimi> like that
<mzanetti> :P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thanks mate :-P
<mzanetti> Cimi: got it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, YES
<Cimi> qmlscene -I ../../plugins tst_DashBar.qml & make testDashBar
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: qmltestrunner window seems slightly too small
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> it's fixed in 5.1
<mzanetti> see
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> or at least i saw it wrong in the hud tests
<Cimi> so, no dashBar tests in the meanwhile? :)
<tsdgeos> and when i ran them against the qmltestrunner i compiled from 5.1 it worked fine
<mzanetti> Cimi: tests seem to pass nevertheless, no?
<mzanetti> its just not that nice watching them
<Cimi> mzanetti, well I can write them in a smaller window indeed
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is there any problem besides you not seeing it?
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> sorry
<Cimi> was just searching for an exscuse to skip this xD
<Cimi> (joking)
<tsdgeos> :D
<hikiko> hi
<tsdgeos> ho
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Kaleo had a feeling that you might know something about measuring QML test coverage
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how do you respond? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: running fast?
<kaleo> lol
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually 5 minutes ago i had an idle thread in my brain that woke up and thought "how are we going to do that qml coverage thing? doesn't seem easy"
<Saviq> lol
 * tsdgeos gently points mzanetti to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/test_hud_element_positions 
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't do it gently
<kgunn> lol to last 5 minutes of irc
<tsdgeos> Saviq: boiko is going to need a release of the shell after me merge https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/unity/phablet-rename_phoneapp/+merge/153812
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall we do one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: finally approved
<tsdgeos> goodie, let's see if CI likes the changes i did at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/cleanHudApiWithFindChild/+merge/154067
<tsdgeos> they don't belong there
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<didrocks> mmrazik: hey, is CI working for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-wallpapers/raring/+merge/154070?
<mmrazik> didrocks: let me check
<mmrazik> didrocks: in the queue. There was some misconfiguration. alesage is guilty :)
<mmrazik> but should be fixed
 * mmrazik is now going to check why his watchdog didn't report it 
<didrocks> mmrazik: ahah! excellent, thanks :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: once deployed the new world way, fortunately, this won't happen agian!
<didrocks> again*
 * alesage tail between legs
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah. this particular error shouldn't happen
<mmrazik> alesage: the problem was that ubuntu-...-wallpapers-daily was triggered as a ci job and locked the MP
<alesage> o oops :/
<didrocks> alesage: bouhhhh! :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: mhm... don't know why the old watchdog didn't find it and I'm not too keen to debug something that is going to be irrelevant.
<mmrazik> didrocks: can I use some stack and put ubuntu-wallpapers into it?
<didrocks> mmrazik: indeed
<mmrazik> or should I create a new one?
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's in misc
<mmrazik> if yes, which?
<mmrazik> didrocks: oh.. its there?
<mmrazik> then let me check
<didrocks> so the new watchdog gets the same error?
<mmrazik> mh... in that case the other watchdog should have found it
<mmrazik> I'm checking
<mmrazik> didrocks: sorry. THe new watchdog is reporting it correctly. I just didn't notice as there is one stalled for unity and didn't scroll all the way down
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> well, better that than a bug :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since saviq is not here and we need to release to accomodate for the phone-app name change, can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/release163/+merge/154146 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 2 comments
<tsdgeos> yes?
 * tsdgeos f5
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you mean "it also misses the tests in unittests" ? You want the "more reliable commit mentioned"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think there are also some tests i there which are not mentioned in the changelog
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: however... its a comment. I wouldn't reject the commit because of that
<tsdgeos> let me recheck
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just noticed that you listed all the qmluitests
<tsdgeos> well, the only test in unittest is the hud one
<tsdgeos> so it's also list there
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> and the greeter one
<tsdgeos> but that's also listed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fixed the typo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> greetz
<MacSlow> first humble personal milestone... http://people.canonical.com/~mmueller/notify-osd-ng-1.mp4 (note: that amount of notifications is not a new design... just a test :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: dead link
<mzanetti> I guess it should be chinstrap
<mzanetti> om26er: still around?
<om26er> mzanetti, yes i am here
<mzanetti> om26er: hey. so... about the notification tests
<mzanetti> om26er: first of all, the notifications are in another project (indicators-client)
<om26er> mzanetti, yes, i was looking at writing tests for the indicators but seems nothing much is present in them to test
<mzanetti> om26er: which means the actual content of them should be tested in that project, not in the shell
<om26er> mzanetti, that would mean testing the chewie-client ?
<mzanetti> om26er: in the shell we need tests, that make sure it gets loaded and displayed but not the actual functionality
<mzanetti> om26er: so yes. indicators-client is one thing. but also in the shell a bit
<MacSlow> doh...
<MacSlow> first humble personal milestone... http://people.canonical.com/~mmueller/notify-osd-ng-phone-1.mp4 (note: that amount of notifications is not a new design... just a test :)
<mzanetti> om26er: just wanted to make sure that you're not testing indicators content within the shell
<MacSlow> mzanetti, cut&paste isn't my personal strength today
<om26er> mzanetti, that didn't work as well, i was looking at testing the indicator contents from shell but i guess nothing is exposed there
<om26er> mzanetti, so what should i be writing tests for ?
<mzanetti> om26er: so what we need in the shell is basically opening each indicator once and check if plugins are loaded.
<om26er> plugins are not being loaded as of now, not sure how to load them though
<mzanetti> om26er: if you install indicator-battery and indicators-client-plugin-power you should get the power thingie
<mzanetti> om26er: same goes for the others
<mzanetti> om26er: doh... just wanted to ask saviq if those packages should be dependencies
<mzanetti> om26er: anyways, make them dependencies of the -autopilot package in case
<mzanetti> om26er: does that clear things ub?
<mzanetti> up?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: nice!
<om26er> mzanetti, it seems all of those is already installed
<om26er> mzanetti, but still the issue is that nothing shows up in their menus
<mzanetti> om26er: then you need to run them probably
<mzanetti> om26er: it will show up once the necessary daemons are running
<om26er> mzanetti, is everything known to work fine in raring? as I am on raring now
<mzanetti> om26er: good question... I'm on raring too. but haven't seen/used the indicators since then
<mzanetti> om26er: running chewie-client works here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/test_hud_element_positions/+merge/154059 there was a merge conflict
<om26er> mzanetti, except for battery and date time all indicators are empty
<om26er> completely
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... I don't know exactly whats the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you perhaps have some hints for om26er?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: okidoki
 * tsdgeos eods
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: o/
<tsdgeos> btw https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,51436 has been approved :-)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: \o/
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more
<mzanetti> om26er: but you can start with one that works... once you have one test in place that makes sure the wifi plugin loads, it'll be easy to copy it to the other indicators once they work
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah i am trying the battery menu
<Saviq> sorry guys, my VPS (hence IRC bouncer) network is somewhat flaky
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you know how can I do a slow mouse drag?
<mzanetti> Cimi: inherit from UnityTestCase
<mzanetti> Cimi: that will give you useful helpers
<Cimi> mzanetti, there's only one here
<mzanetti> Cimi: which should be dragMouse() or something like this
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, if you merge master there will be more
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, actually I believe I can add wait and that will slowdown speed
<Cimi> mmm
<mzanetti> Cimi: please don't slow down tests if not absolutely necessary
<Cimi> mmm ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: they should be as fast as possible
<Cimi> I know
<Cimi> mzanetti, every second we save on jenkins is precious :)
<mzanetti> indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway, I don't know (still) how to make a slow drag
<Cimi> mzanetti, and unitytestcase doesn't do anything
<mzanetti> Cimi: what exactly do you want to do?
<Cimi> mzanetti, dashBar and Launcher
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, albert merged a fix today for that drag function
<Cimi> mzanetti, they don't reveal if the speed is low
<mzanetti> Cimi: try merging trunk
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have trunk merged
<mzanetti> oh
<Cimi> or well, they depend on where you release
<Cimi> this is not tested at the moment
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes. they depend on where you release... but not at the speed of dragging afaics
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> mzanetti,
<Cimi> draggingArea.dragVelocity < -44
<Cimi> or > 44
<Cimi> else lookup position
<mzanetti> oh... hmm... who wrote that code?
<Cimi> mzanetti, vesa
<Cimi> mzanetti, well, for dashbar I wrote
<Cimi> mzanetti, because I was asked to copy toolbar in sdk
<Cimi> mzanetti, and toolbar sdk was copied from vesa's code
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... then you know best what to do...
<Cimi> mzanetti, and vesa doesn't like that code at all
<mzanetti> yeah... if you need to... make it slower
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't do this and patch toolbar
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> '44' is a static magic value
<mzanetti> but then please add an optional parameter to the existing drag function
<mzanetti> something like "duration"
<mzanetti> which defaults to afap :D
<mzanetti> as fast as possible
<nic-doffay> Could someone who is running compiz test a branch for me?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I tried adding a wait, how would you make it slower?
<Cimi> mzanetti, a wait after mouseMove and before mouseRelease
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... in that case you have to work with wait
<Cimi> mzanetti, doing a for with wait?
<mzanetti> Cimi: isn't there already a loop?
<Cimi> mzanetti, there = where?
<mzanetti> UnityTestCase::mouseFlick()
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, there is... extend that one with "wait(duration / nIterations)"
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> where duration is the new parameter you will add, defaulting to 0
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, we have
<Cimi>         pressMouse = ((pressMouse != null) ? pressMouse : true); // Default to true for pressMouse if not present
<Cimi>         releaseMouse = ((releaseMouse != null) ? releaseMouse : true); // Default to true for releaseMouse if not present
<Cimi> mzanetti, can't we do
<Cimi> if (pressMouse === undefined) pressMouse = true;
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't follow completely... but looks like nitpicking to me... feel free to decide yourself... and don't fix anything that isn't broken (unless it IS broken)
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, but we might want to fix weird code, no?
<mzanetti> well yeah... If you're really sure it improves things and does not break them... change it
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, it doesn't change, it's just more correct
<Cimi> mzanetti, arguments not send are undefined, so you know immediately
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... looks good
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok the slow swipe works
<mzanetti> cool
<dandrader> mzanetti, the greeter test is failing for me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5628853/ should I make a bug report, fix it myself, send an e-mail to the author...
<dandrader> what do you recommend?
<dandrader> ah, you're the author.
<nik90> cimi: are all these works for unity-next?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'll have a look
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know how to give a retry to the unity autolanding daily job?
<cyphermox> seb128: yep. what's up with it, do you mean because it hasn't landed in distro today?
<seb128> cyphermox, there was some utah issues since yesterday
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> they apparently worked around those
<seb128> so we could retry
<cyphermox> sure, I'll have them re-tested
<seb128> would be nice to give it a retry
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, good work on the unity dialog btw, and thanks for fixing those bugs ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: there's still the thing related to the updates, but I'm wondering if indicator-session was broken even before
<Trevinho> (on not highlighting the item)
<seb128> like?
<seb128> well, it was turning red for pretty sure
<seb128> but maybe that got broken this cycle before your work
<seb128> I didn't see it red for a while now that you mention it
<Trevinho> seb128: since I don't think I changed the code related to it
<Trevinho> I only changed the callback action
<seb128> could be a previous breakage
<seb128> I will have a look tomorrow
<boiko> hey guys, I have this MR renaming from telephony-app to phone-app, and it failed to land because a unit test is failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/unity/phablet-rename_phoneapp/+merge/153812
<boiko> could anyone please take the test a look?
<kgunn> mzanetti: you still on?
<kgunn> ^ boiko above has jenkins failure, for tst-Qmltests error 8
<boiko> kgunn: so, it seems the test itself failed as a signal that was expected never got emitted
<kgunn> boiko: i'm learning too....so looks like one of the tests in the unittest dir failed
<kgunn> (as opposed to the other directories...otherwise that statement is a little obvious :)
<bschaefer> boiko, well whats strange is the i386 passed before, does it fail for you locally? If so, check if your branch is causing it vs trunk. (Though it looks like its a random failure)
 * bschaefer doesn't know much about the phablet tests
<kgunn> boiko: i just checked your MP code change as well....looks completely ok to me...strange
<pg_pt> hi all
<pg_pt> is this closed or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress]
<pg_pt> thank you bot
<bschaefer> pg_pt, looks like it was approved for FFE, sooo it 'should' be getting fixed for 13.04
<bschaefer> (approved by the release team)
<pg_pt> does anyone know how to show the pidgin icon on system tray on multiple screens
<pg_pt> I currently only see it in one
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you already find out why the test was failing or just re-approved?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it only failed on i386, reapproved to see if reproducible
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you should not be here
<mzanetti> Saviq: what if this is a channel where I would hang around in my spare time too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, get a life ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, j/k, just don't want you to get overworked and bored/frustrated/whatever
<Saviq> yay /we got graphs!
<mzanetti> graphs?
<Saviq> mzanetti, in jenkins ;)
<Saviq> jeez we need to reduce spurious output...
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, we get .ogvs of the autopilot runs?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah! the failed ones
<mzanetti> Saviq: the most helpful feature in debugging them
<Saviq> aweseme :D
<Saviq> awesome, even
<Saviq> that's going to grow
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq awesome!!!
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, are they attached somewhere?
<Saviq> I just saw the recordmydesktop call, not the file itself
<mzanetti> Saviq: what, the videos?
<mzanetti> ah yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> mom
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah. its pretty cool by now. but still a bit to go
<Saviq> damn jenkins is crap
<mzanetti> Saviq: just pick one of the yellow ones
<mzanetti> Saviq: and see the archived artifacts
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah,
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if you're interested in a particular job, difficult to find ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I need to look into improve the output in the top-most job
<mzanetti> if a test fails its posted in the appropriate MP. so the links is there immediately
<om26er> mzanetti, you asked me to test if a certain service loads, so how do i check programatically if a service is started ?
<mzanetti> but if you're just browsing the list of jobs its a bit cumbersome still
<mzanetti> om26er: start the shell -testability and use autopilot vis to find an element that is not there when the backend is not leaded and is there when the backend is ready
<mzanetti> om26er: then just try to access it in the test somehow.
<bschaefer> mzanetti, Saviq IIRC you should be able to use this to fetch the videos: https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/+junk/apview
<bschaefer> just out  unity-phablet-quantal-i386-autolanding in the name and load, though I think someone fixed it up in a different branch somewhere...
<om26er> mzanetti, so i think none of those services is working on raring, i'll grab someone from chewie team to know more
<bschaefer> yeah, sil2100 fixed it up here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/+junk/apview
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-20
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Fine, just doing late breakfast today ;) How about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, still under a pile of things to deal with
<didrocks> sil2100: and unfortunately, again, some autopilot tests are failing
<didrocks> sil2100: and that's also blocking the 100 scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind having a quick look, quick bisect if needed?
<sil2100> Uuuu
<sil2100> Ok, checking that then
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, I plan to kill the staging ppa as we either have the daily-build ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: and if you need something in between as packaging is inline, it's just about bzr branch -r <rev> && bzr bd
<didrocks> thoughts?
<sil2100> didrocks: fine with me currently ;)
<sil2100> It was useful when using quantal, but anyway lp:unity doesn't build properly on quantal anymore
<sil2100> Not sure if Trevinho or andyrock use staging still, but I suppose it's not a big deal to build a revision on your own
<didrocks> sil2100: they should use raring anyway :)
<didrocks> and yeah, not a big deal
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<didrocks> fginther: FYI ^
<sil2100> So as far as I am concerned, we can let it RIP ;)
<sil2100> np
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me posted, I'm a little bit stressed about those regressions
<didrocks> sil2100: if you need the rev number for the previous successful runs, I can give them to you
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping-ie
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you enable the running of qmluitests i saw?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: huh? where?
<tsdgeos> maybe i saw wrong :D
<mzanetti> I'm afraid
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> it's only the regular ones
<tsdgeos> seen this failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-i386-autolanding/42/console ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I've seen this yesterday night once
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't know yet whats wrong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: my test for dragging up the hud failed again, think i'll go with the retry pattern you created, that ok?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is the dragging up the actual testcase or a helper?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it is part of the testcase
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm.. yestderday you said it looked like its not dragging up far enough?
<tsdgeos> i added another gu and didn't help
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... try that... in case something would be really broken the testcase would still reveal that...
<tsdgeos> try that = retry?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, we just need to make sure not to make them useless. but I guess its fine in this case too
<tsdgeos> actually the first thing that fails is almost the first thing we test
<tsdgeos> so i agree that if "something is really broken"
<tsdgeos> it'll be found
<seb128> hey unity-ers
<seb128> sil2100, hey, are you looking at the failing unity autopilot tests? (asking before having a look to not dup work)
<sil2100> seb128: yes
<sil2100> seb128: didrocks asked me in the morning already about those ;)
<seb128> sil2100, well I was wondering if you were already looking at it or if you needed help
<seb128> I wonder if those are still gcalctool issues
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: gar, I think I know what's the issue is
<seb128> stupid one
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot/gcalctool/+merge/154196 is buggy
<seb128> upstream reverted the .desktop name
<seb128> not the binary name
<seb128> so the process-name is wrong
<seb128> should be set back to gnome-calculator
<seb128> let me file a MR
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> seb128: looking at unity release tests and indicator tests, well, it's not enough failures to be caused by just that
<seb128> it is
<seb128> we were around 3
<seb128> we were around 30 last week
<seb128> and all icons* are due to that
<sil2100> Since I see gcalctool being opened
<seb128> sil2100, see the icon ones
<seb128> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/126/label=autopilot-ati/testReport/junit/unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior/LauncherDragIconsBehavior/test_can_drag_icon_below_bfb_Single_Monitor_outside_/
<seb128> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: [] != [<ApplicationLauncherIcon gcalctool.desktop id=126>]
<seb128> sil2100, they are opened but not closed for me
<didrocks> seb128: good spot!
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/autopilot/correct-calculator-name/+merge/154304
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, while we are at it, the indicators on nvidia had 3 failures
<didrocks> sil2100: want free karma ^
<didrocks> sil2100: 1 on the other
<didrocks> sil2100: so still have the same issue
<didrocks> would be nice to get them working :
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm actually looking mostly at the indicator tests now, since those are failing less obviously ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet!
<sil2100> seb128: waiting for the merge diff to generate itself
<didrocks> sil2100: click on the commit :p
<sil2100> didrocks: pfff ;p
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I hate the test_super_h test, really really
<didrocks> sil2100: but they are so super :p
<sil2100> I would hack-fix it by adding a silly sleep in front of it, grrr
<seb128> sil2100, diff is there
<sil2100> seb128: I approved it already ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do you test stuff with 30px/gu? got a retina display?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^ ?
<tsdgeos> i can't see improvements
<tsdgeos> the thing just shows partially on screen
<tsdgeos> so it's hard to compare
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make a screenshot ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i was trying to compare animation
<tsdgeos> but maybe that's not what i should be looking at :D
<tsdgeos> i think i see the difference now
<dandrader> The repository is incredibly big (~40 megs) comparing to what we actually have there. culprit is the history. I suppose we were adding and removing big (or a large number of small) graphical assets in the past?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<dandrader> I wonder if it's feasible to remove that fat (i.e. stripping the graphical assets from bzr history)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's because we "share" with "regular" unity
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it is about https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.more-flexible-previews/+merge/150860
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmm?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no it's not that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we just have all the assets that we had there before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like hardcoded images, backgrounds etc.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i think dandrader was complaining about the push time, sorry
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos had problems with checking the "flexible preview" MR - not enough screen real estate
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.more-flexible-previews/+merge/150860 changes the layout also in the tablet, is that ok?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the big repository size also reflects in push and branch time
<Saviq> how do we test changes like that, btw? x/y/width/height ?
<tsdgeos> makes the preview wider
<tsdgeos> i agree it looks better
<tsdgeos> but don't want designers coming after me :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you have the details ^ :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can probably set GRID_UNIT_PX to 4
<mzanetti> that would scale everything down
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, as said, it changes the layouting for the nexus10 here
<tsdgeos> is that expected by design?
<nic-doffay> Could someone with compiz test a branch for me?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what do you mean with change?
 * tsdgeos gets some screenshots, it'll take a while
<dandrader> anyone voluteers to claim that review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_ResponsiveGridView/+merge/154310
<mzanetti> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> mzanetti, pong
<mmrazik> didrocks: 13.04 branches (cupstream2distro-config) should go to stacks/13.04/ , right?
<mzanetti> Cimi: could you please help nic-doffay with his branch
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, but not that week
<didrocks> oupss mmrazik ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: I really don't have time to do that properly
<Cimi> mm yes
<mzanetti> hehe
<didrocks> and we have the 100scopes, payement in dash
<Cimi> mzanetti, what do I need to do?
<mmrazik> didrocks: we just need to adjust autolanding. So I'll just create the dir
<mzanetti> Cimi: thanks. nic-doffay: send Cimi the link, he'll check it out
<Cimi> mzanetti, nic-doffay ah no
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, it's not that different now that i see the screenshots, it just happens to wrap a word differently and changes the text "a lot" that is what gave me the tip
<tsdgeos> http://imgur.com/eMTIS3s old
<tsdgeos> http://imgur.com/A8eYJy0 new
<Cimi> mzanetti, nic-doffay no raring here, and unity broken
<Cimi> mzanetti, nic-doffay, MacSlow has raring I think :P (sorry mirco)
<mzanetti> Cimi: no need to be raring
<mzanetti> Cimi: its basic qmltests stuff
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i'll approve i guess
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I am not running compiz
<MacSlow> Cimi, what's up?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the thing this should fix is more the steps in between
<didrocks> mmrazik: I told upstream to wait for next week :(
<mmrazik> didrocks: cyphermox was pinging us yesterday
<didrocks> mmrazik: if indicators doesn't want, they should be able to wait TBH
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> for having autolanding set on trunk
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it should always look good, no matter how big the window is
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes, i saw that, i was scared at the change at an "official" resolution
<Cimi> mzanetti, so yes
<Cimi> MacSlow, don't worry
<Cimi> nic-doffay, ok branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, there's no tests for the preview is there ;)
<nic-doffay> Thanks Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/page-header-test
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. not yet... this MP is hanging in the queue since before the feature freeze
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i know, but there weren't before, tbh it doesn't get us worse than we were and it's not really a new feature, so i myself wouldn't block on that, but if you prefer we can wait for it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, it's ok, let's clear the queue
 * mzanetti can take care about testing the previews
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: i'll have a look at that MR
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks
<Cimi> nic-doffay, so I tested, passes your tests, what's the one failing?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mmrazik: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-autolanding/45/console ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... no clue right now... persistent or temporary?
<tsdgeos> first time i see it
<tsdgeos> retry?
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: retry. ps-panda-10 died
<mmrazik> mzanetti: I start to fear these pandas are going to be hell
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ps-panda-7 and -5 died yesterday
<mmrazik> 10 today
<tsdgeos> :S
<mmrazik> we will be just restarting pandas all they long :-/
<nic-doffay> Cimi, how did you test it?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I edited the cmakelist
<Cimi> nic-doffay, then I did make testPageHeader
<nic-doffay> Can you go to test/qmluitests and run qmlscene tst_PageHeader.qml
<nic-doffay> Cimi, ^
<Cimi> I can
<Cimi> nic-doffay, and?
<nic-doffay> Can you see the window Cimi
<Cimi> nic-doffay, no
<nic-doffay> You don't see qmlscene pop up at all Cimi ?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, no
<mzanetti> Cimi: it should be there... this is how it should look: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/19/plasma-desktopy16257.png
<Cimi> mzanetti, well it's a file with a TestCase, obviusly it doesn't show
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... now I'm confused
<mzanetti> yesterday it was wrapped in an Item
<mzanetti> that might explain why it didn't work for nic
<nic-doffay> I probably forgot to push my most recent changes.
<nic-doffay> Let me check.
<nic-doffay> Or rather I assumed I had.
<nic-doffay> Doh! Cimi committed but not pushed soz.
<nic-doffay> Can you pull and try again?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you also added an helloworld component under Components
<Cimi> nic-doffay, watch out! :)
<Cimi> nic-doffay, now shows up
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you should move the PageHeader outside TestCase
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you don't need to embed items inside TestCase, it's not requires
<Cimi> nic-doffay, because all you care are the properties of PageHeader, and you can access *all* of them using the id
<Cimi> pageHeader.propertyName
<Saviq> MacSlow, your cpp would go into plugins/Notifications
<Saviq> MacSlow, look in plugins/* to see how it's handled there
<MacSlow> Saviq, so it has to become a pluging?!
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... didn't know that
<Saviq> MacSlow, it doesn't _have_ to, but that's the best way
<nic-doffay> Cimi, does the text show?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yep... make everything a plugin (with small exceptions - but I don't expect the notifications to be one of those)
<Cimi> nic-doffay, it does once you move pageHeader outside the TestCase {}
<nic-doffay> I'll do that then, thanks Cimi .
<Saviq> MacSlow, you then go "import Ubuntu.Notifications 0.1" in the QML file when you need it
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll also have some comments, will reply to your email
<didrocks> mmrazik: a lot of branches have been approved between few minutes and 2 hours ago and they are not merging: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes/+activereviews
<tsdgeos> dandrader: made a new comment on the review, i think there's a row/column mixup in some variable names
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, will check
<MacSlow> Saviq, thx
<mmrazik> didrocks: looking
<dandrader> tsdgeos, right, it's mixed indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm just catching up with blueprint changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: transition to googletest?
<mzanetti> can you elaborate?
<mmrazik> didrocks: all were approved 10mins ago max
<mmrazik> didrocks: I've triggered them manually
<mmrazik> didrocks: but there is nothing wrong AFAICS
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, for c++ tests (which we have almost none, so that transition will be easy)
<didrocks> mmrazik: 10 minutes?
<didrocks> let me recheck my email
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless I'm not thinking about something?
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, I think that my thunderbird folder is stuck
<didrocks> mmrazik: no email from the paste 1h30 on those branches
<mzanetti> Saviq: I also don't really expect us to have non-Qt C++ stuff in unity-phablet
<didrocks> mmrazik: sorry for the false positive, I should have rechecked on the branch itself
<mmrazik> didrocks: no worries
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't really see the point in moving away from QtTest
<Saviq> mzanetti, the point is to be consistent, and yes we will have non-Qt C++ stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "transport layer" of libunity, so all the APIs, will end up in the same repo
<Saviq> so apart from implementations themselves
<Saviq> everything that we expose as Unity APIs, will live with the shell in the same repo (obviously we need to reorganize the repo)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/cleanHudApiWithFindChild/+merge/154067 i had to merge it with new stuff
<Cimi> mzanetti, DashBar has properties like initialHeight and maxHeight, itemSize bla bla
<Cimi> mzanetti, that obviusly have to be sane values
<Cimi> mzanetti, (like setting 0 or negative will fail)
<Cimi> mzanetti, does it make sense to test those?
<davidcalle> seb128, stay in submarine, we still have a lot more one liner merge proposals for your inbox! ;)
<seb128> davidcalle, hehe, I wish there was a way to say "let me in the team so I can approve some MR if needed but stop spamming me"
<gusch> tsdgeos mzanetti can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/unity/rename-to-gallery-app/+merge/154324
<tsdgeos> gusch: works, want me to top approve already or need to coordinate stuff?
<gusch> tsdgeos: you can just approve
<tsdgeos> ok, done
<gusch> tsdgeos: thx
<tsdgeos> gusch: will you want a shell release today too?
<gusch> tsdgeos: would be nice, but I have some links, so it works with the old one too (except the HUD)
<tsdgeos> ok
<gusch> tsdgeos: I put it back to "needs review" as mzanetti found an issue
<tsdgeos> sorry :-&
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what is it?
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<tsdgeos> :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, is it ready to go now? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_ResponsiveGridView/+merge/154310
<tvoss> kaleo, ping
<davidcalle> didrocks, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1157660 is it with this morning merges on scopes?  Because a reason for them not to appear can be a categy id mismatch between scopes and their respective master scopes, which has been merged only a moment ago for almost all scopes.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157660 in Unity "We need to ensure that all scopes are started and search for by the server" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> category*
<didrocks> davidcalle: the server doesn't as well recommends everything
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> davidcalle: anyway, it's a sanity check we need to do I guess :)
<didrocks> so opened it more like "let's keep that on the radar"
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<gusch> tsdgeos mzanetti pushed the fix https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/unity/rename-to-gallery-app/+merge/154324
<tsdgeos> aproved again
<gusch> tsdgeos: thx
<mzanetti> signed off
<mzanetti> sorry for nitpicking... but it was so obvious out of line I had to mention it :D
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: fyi... pushed my branch again... hooked up as a plugin (cmake picks it up now)... also made cleaner separation between frontend and backend
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just replied
<kaleo> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> kaleo, cancel that, sent you an invite to an input method meeting next Monday, feel free to dispatch to the most appropriate person on your team
<kaleo> k
<kaleo> tvoss: I'm not sure I understand what it is though
<tvoss> kaleo, integration of input method with the system and toolkits
<tvoss> kaleo, I wasn't sure if sdk is interested, so I added you :) feel free to mark yourself optional, too
<kaleo> tvoss: I'll add loicm
<tvoss> kaleo, ack
<Cimi> who wrote the original DashBar?
<Cimi> just wondering if it is supposed to scroll if we have many lenses
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... I think noone ever thought about having so many lens that it fills up the bar :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: but yeah. very good point and also testcase
<Cimi> mzanetti, there is sort of code already
<Cimi> width: Math.min(Math.max(dashBar.width/2, units.gu(40)), count * itemSize)
<om26er> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> om26er: hi
<om26er> Trevinho, in raring it seems when a window is opened maximized its not fully maximized
<om26er> Trevinho, the right most part of the screen is occupied by the application that is opened behind
<om26er> Trevinho, have you seen that ?
<Trevinho> om26er: I don't... But both didrocks and andyrock did
<om26er> Trevinho, then i will guess the bug is in good hands, i need not worry ;)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/142/artifact/qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations.TestNexus10.test_hide_hud_click.ogv
<tsdgeos> ?¿?¿?¿?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dafuq
<tsdgeos> exactly
<tsdgeos> 36 seconds of nothing :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah wait... this could happen if the shell doesn't load the home lens
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but the mouse didn't even try to click on the login field
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... because it waits for the lens to be loaded and switched to the Home lens
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if that never happens the test aborts because the shell didn't start up
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> so increase that 30? :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I actually believe that wouldn't change anything
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think theres something fishy in the logic that switches to the home screen
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: as I've seen this on my desktop too every once in a while
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<tsdgeos> may be
<Cimi> mzanetti, how can I access first argument of an emitted signal through signalSpy?
<Cimi> mzanetti, there's signalArguments but doesn't say much
<mzanetti> Cimi: in Qt/C++ you can get all the arguments as a QVariantList
<Cimi> mzanetti, so not an easy way to access them in qml
<mzanetti> Cimi: I guess in javascripts its just an array then
<Cimi> ah ok
<tsdgeos> can anyone quick review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/run_on_devive_update_before_get/+merge/154348 ?
<tsdgeos> it's an easy one, i promise :D
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: ccache: FATAL: Could not create /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/e/f/3bdb7d27ce3c81355980190e8fc4a4-1612312.o.tmp.stdout.ps-precise-server-amd64-smp.1608 (permission denied?) in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-i386-autolanding/50/console
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: looking
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved
<Cimi> Saviq, I am using model: Lenses {} : how do I get the number of lenses? model.count is undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, did you look at lenses.cpp?
<Cimi> no
<Saviq> or lenses.h, even?
<Saviq> do :)
<Saviq> Cimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/view/head:/plugins/Unity/lenses.h#L61
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> rowCount maybe
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: No idea :-/ First time I see something like this.
<mmrazik> lets see if it happens again
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: maybe no free space?
<Saviq> Cimi, note it's a method, not a property
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: checked that. looks ok
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed, that's why maybe
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> Saviq, ok works
<Cimi> Saviq, problem is, in my tests I want to be abstract I guess
<Cimi> Saviq, so shouldn't be model.count the right usage?
<Cimi> or I can keep using model.rowCount() in the tests, assuming I have Lenses {} as model?
<Saviq> Cimi, rowCount() is required on models for a ListView
<Cimi> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: any news on the flacky tests?
<sil2100> didrocks: with the gcalctool fix seb128 prepared, it's much better now - but the super_h super test will still fail from time to time, the proper fix to this issue requires some compiz hacking which I try to achieve, although I'm not sure if it's even worth the time ;p
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have issues with signalSpy
<sil2100> didrocks: but I'm re-building indicator ap tests to see the results
<didrocks> sil2100: ok thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, signalSpy detects two signals while there was only one
<Cimi> detects to emitted signals
<Cimi> *two
<mzanetti> Cimi: you clear()ed it before?
<sil2100> didrocks: I already had a loose discussion about the lack of feedback from compiz during setting the compiz options, but it's a pain in the ass
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, should we set the trigger to 3?
<didrocks> sil2100: as nvidia has 3 failures
<didrocks> which is what is blocking the landing regularly
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm.. would need to see the branch then...
<seb128> sil2100, btw any news about https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/quickfix_1141079_raring/+merge/153430 ?
<sil2100> seb128: I fixed it up properly in the main compiz branch, but Sam also wants to have tests written for it - I'll try finishing those later today
<sil2100> Then we can have it merged
<seb128> sil2100, ok, thanks, we should have it fixed one way or another in raring
<didrocks> 13:50:28   didrocks | sil2100: yeah, should we set the trigger to 3?
<didrocks> 13:50:32   didrocks | sil2100: as nvidia has 3 failures
<didrocks> sil2100: in case you missed it ^ :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, ~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe
<Cimi> pushed
<sil2100> didrocks: no, let's maybe leave it as it is, if the proper fix will take too long I can always hack the super_h test, which would basically mean 2 less failing tests
<Cimi> mzanetti,
<Cimi> QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::DashBarTest::test_itemSelected() before click 0
<Cimi> QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::DashBarTest::test_itemSelected() onItemSelected, within DashBar
<Cimi> QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::DashBarTest::test_itemSelected() after click 2
<sil2100> didrocks: the one that is left was a failure caused by gcalctool, so it'll be fixed now anyway
<Cimi>                 console.log("before click", signalSpy.count)
<Cimi>                 // (item, x, y, button, modifiers, delay)
<Cimi>                 mouseClick(dashBar, x, dashBar.height / 2, Qt.LeftButton, Qt.NoModifier, 0)
<Cimi>                 console.log("after click", signalSpy.count)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, so we should relaunch?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ckecking out... please avoid pasting more than 3 lines in an irc channel
<mzanetti> even if its 2x3 lines :D
<sil2100> didrocks: I relaunched, waiting for the result ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, you only relaunched the testing job
<didrocks> sil2100: not the full stack
<didrocks> so we'll need to relaunch it later on again
<didrocks> sil2100: let me stop it and relaunch the full stack
<sil2100> didrocks: argh, ok, sorry about that
<didrocks> no worry :)
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<sil2100> fginther: I think it is time...
<sil2100> fginther: I think it is time, to say goodbye to staging :'(
<fginther> sil2100, I'm prepping an email
 * sil2100 gets all teary
<fginther> sil2100,, it had a good run
<sil2100> Yes...
<om26er> i marked this bug 1087534 critical. as it affects large number of users
<ubot5> bug 1087534 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "[regression] Corrupted blurred overlays" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087534
<dandrader> mmrazik, what can I do about it? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_tst_ResponsiveGridView/+merge/154310/comments/336431
<mmrazik> dandrader: qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations.TestNexus10.test_hide_hud_launcher is failing
<mmrazik> dandrader: are you asking how to fix that?
<mmrazik> dandrader: maybe this helps: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/148/ ?
<dandrader> mmrazik, I didn't even manage to get this info :)
<mmrazik> dandrader: I'm just working on fixing that
<mmrazik> dandrader: i.e. fix the URLs in cases like this
<dandrader> hmm, saw the line corresponding line in the log now
<dandrader> from the channel backlog, seems like tsdgeos is already on it
<Cimi> mzanetti, have an idea? I'm off for lunch btw
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry... haven't had the chance yet...
<mterry> didrocks, cyphermox: thanks to whomever manually published unithy
<mterry> excuse my lisp
<didrocks> mterry: it's a join effort between seb128 and I
<didrocks> mterry: we had some… experiments with UTAH and other stuff ;)
<didrocks> so tried to unblocked everything
<seb128> mterry, hey, feeling better today?
<didrocks> mterry: feeling better?
<seb128> mterry, we had some gnome-calculator having its .desktop renamed back to gcalcool.desktop fun as well :p
<didrocks> oh right ;)
<didrocks> almost forgot about it :p
<mterry> I'm feeling a bit better ya
<mterry> seb128, yeah I noticed that  :-/
<tedg> mardy, I have gnome-keyring-daemon running on the Nexus 10, seems fine.  Anything you want me to test specifically?
<mardy> tedg: if you could also install libsecret-tools and play a bit with secret-tool, that would be great
<mardy> tedg: like store a password, then retrieve it
<tedg> mardy, Hmm, it's giving me an error: The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/aliases/default' object does not exist
<tedg> mardy, I don't get that on my desktop, but the path doesn't exist there either...
<tedg> Perhaps I need to restart to get the PAM module?
<mardy> tedg: maybe it's a D-Bus object path
<mterry> didrocks, is the unity team aware of UI Freeze coming up, just like they were for Feature Freeze?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: failed again?
<tsdgeos> sigh
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes. did you change anything?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: no i just reapproved it :D
<tsdgeos> it's a flacky test/code
<tsdgeos> i mean other stuff is being merged fine
<tsdgeos> it's not your fault
<tedg> mardy, Hmm, not sure what's up.  Probably just a lack of startup scripts though.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/148/artifact/qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations.TestNexus10.test_hide_hud_launcher.ogv
<dandrader> hmmm, maybe we should deactivate the flaky test for now
<tedg> mardy, Not having a proper boot on the touch stuff makes it hard to do A/B comparison.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah I watched it. nothing happens, right
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that's a second one
<tsdgeos> fails in a different way
<tsdgeos> this may actually be fixable
<tedg> mardy, Do you think it's worth looking more?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: leave it to me, i'll just reapprove your thing again
<tsdgeos> and cross fingers :D
<kgunn> hey anyone, i was working through instructions for building/running unityNext
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, things happen in this new one
<kgunn> had no prob
<kgunn> building and running on phone shell on my desktop
<tsdgeos> good :-)
<mardy> tedg: unfortunately I don't know much of how it works
<kgunn> but when i run ./run-on-device  (& yes i did -s first)
<tsdgeos> yes run-on-device still broken
<mardy> tedg: you could try "echo mypassword | gnome-keyring-daemon --login"
<tsdgeos> well not broken
<tsdgeos> but https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/run_on_devive_update_before_get/+merge/154348 is missing
<mzanetti> Cimi: its weird indeed... and I have seen the same when writing the Greeter tests
<tsdgeos> kgunn: ↑↑ can you try adding this?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos will fix it again :D
<tsdgeos> fix what?
<tedg> mardy, Yeah, I'm just curious what the goal is.  I mean, when we have a proper desktop session and boot on the tablet things are likely to be drastically different.  Right now it's a pile of hacks.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you know the issue that SignalSpy.count equals 2 even though the signal has only be emitted once?
<mardy> tedg: true, that's why IMHO it's essential to know how the users will log in
<mardy> tedg: anyway, I also wrote to the GNOME keyring ML, let's see if we get some inputs from there; usually they are quite helpful
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: first i hear
<tedg> mardy, What do you mean?  It'll be through lightdm, but in some cases there'll be an autologin password.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I've seen it once and cimi now has the same issue... most likely its the combination of some bad code in signalspy and the way we use it. as it doesn't happen all the time
<mardy> tedg: do the users type a password in order to login?
<tedg> mardy, Not in all cases.  Just like the desktop today.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: qtdeclarative is unstable as hell, i've been trying to get my improvement like 4 times, all of them tests failing in unrelated places
<tsdgeos> actually ossi suggested me to wait a few days :D
<mzanetti> hehe... is ossi actually with digia new?
<mardy> tedg: OK, so in theory the same stuff that works on the desktop should work there too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<tedg> mardy, yep
 * tedg likes the symmetry of all conversations being at the same point in the channel
<mzanetti> wow! Cimi, I have some new findings...  ping me when you're back
<mardy> wow! Ted, I have some new finding...  ping me when you're back
<mardy> ;-)
<Cimi> mzanetti, back
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/153/console not existing? still not copied?
<tsdgeos> or?
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you clear your signalspy before using it. it can accumulate counts from other methods
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: looks like it
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/153/
<mzanetti> Cimi: I pushed a commit
<dandrader> I mean, test methods
<mzanetti> Cimi: it does not fix the issue, but makes it even more weird.
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: oh... it says "Error during build publishing"
<tsdgeos> what does that mean?
<mzanetti> Cimi:  there must be an issue in the SignalSpy. I'd say we need to use a fresh SignalSpy for every test case for now
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes... clearing it
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/153
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: I pushed the "Publish again" button
<mzanetti> dandrader: signalSpy is 0 after clearing it, but then the next time its triggered it jumps to 2 immediately
<tsdgeos> ah, ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't understand how to do it
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am already clearing it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: another 36 seconds of nothing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/153/artifact/qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations.TestNexus10.test_hide_hud_click.ogv
<mzanetti> dandrader: weird thing, if I re-connect the signal it adds another one
<dandrader> ah yeah, if you connect twice it will be called twice
<Cimi> mzanetti, and jumps to 2, 4, 6, 8
<Cimi> mzanetti, try removing the compare
<Cimi> mzanetti, and see the console.log
<mzanetti> dandrader: the QML api has a string property for the signalName
<mzanetti> dandrader: I expect setting that to "clicked", then "" and then again to "clicked" should first end up being connected only once, no?
<dandrader> you could create your own object and connect the signal to it instead of using signal spy. so you can add a console.log everytime it's called etc. just to rule out any issue in signalspy itself
<tsdgeos> maybe the qml api "forgets" to unconnect on change
<tsdgeos> may be noone thought of that...
<mzanetti> did that already
<mzanetti> it IS only emitted once
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, then it looks like you might have a bug fix for signal spy coming your way
<kgunn> dandrader: i was mulling over some MR's, just noticed some magic numbers & references to horiz/vert spacing, e.g. tst_ResponsiveGridView.qml
<kgunn> will that work for diff screens/pix densities?
<kgunn> and will change in orientation effect it ?
<dandrader> kgunn, that test set specific sizes and checks for results from those hardcoded sizes
<kgunn> dandrader: ah, so totally mocked...you don't care about a real target
<dandrader> kgunn, no
<dandrader> kgunn, but it will work for different pixel densities as it uses units.gu() instead of pixels directly
<Cimi> mzanetti, I also tested changing target
<Cimi> mzanetti, it does indeed increase by 1
<dandrader> kgunn,  although that doesn't really matter for a unit test in the end
<Cimi> mzanetti, so it jumps by 3 now
<kgunn> dandrader: right...all just mocked for purpose of test
<kgunn> suppose integration testing a bit diff
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep... so definitely a bug in SingalSpy
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can do a clear every for cycle
<Cimi> mzanetti, and check for positive count
<mzanetti> Cimi: that's how I worked around it for now, yes
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: not ideal, but gets you going for now
<Saviq> dednick, nic-doffay: standup?
<nic-doffay> Yep one second Saviq
<mzanetti> Cimi: feel free to revert my change again... its not any good. I just wanted to show that there must be something wrong in SignalSpy
<Cimi> mzanetti, little help in getting the argument of signalSpy?
<Cimi> mzanetti, console.log(signalSpy.signalArguments[i]); prints
<Cimi> [object Object]
<Cimi> is there a toString? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, the "small task" for this afternoon - please extract the CMake tweaks from your MR into a separate proposal
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... I never used the QML one with arguments so far. but try signalArguments[0][0].
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: could be a 2 dimensional array where the first one is the index of the emission
<mzanetti> and the second one the index of the argument
<Cimi> mmm weird
<Cimi> hold on
 * mzanetti is holding on
<Cimi> mzanetti, I found something even more weird
<mzanetti> haha
<Cimi> mzanetti, pushin in 10 sec
<Cimi> mzanetti, pull
<Cimi> mzanetti, oh no
<Cimi> mzanetti, don't look
<Cimi> mzanetti, I forgot I was using clear()
<didrocks> mterry: re UIF: no, please feel free to send them an email
<didrocks> mterry: if you do so, can you have QA, indicators and webapps guys on the loop?
<mterry> didrocks, is there a single list that will hit them all?  product-strategy?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, sounds the right list :)
<mterry> didrocks, nice 1 day warning  :)
<didrocks> mterry: enough? :-)
<sil2100> grr, new AP failures
<pitti> Trevinho: thanks for the next review! Just back from meeting, but my head can't sustain more hacking today
<Trevinho> pitti: no worries :)
<Trevinho> pitti: anyway I think we can merge it as soon as you apply that patch
<pitti> Trevinho: so the remaining issue is to apply your patch for the fallback on logout, right?
<Trevinho> pitti: yes
<Trevinho> pitti: I know is probably even too much, but it's always better to cover all the corner cases in the same way :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't think I have time to seriously refactor the behaviour with the launcher for today :(
<pitti> Trevinho: fair enough :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I pushed the last fixes for the tests though, and removed the cmake modification https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<pitti> Trevinho: actually, this doesn't look very complicated, I'll try/review that right now
<Cimi> which is pushing (takes ages)
<Saviq> Cimi, I understand, it's under ~unity-team, so someone will take over
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos has a trick for pushing - `bzr push --stacked-on bzr+ssh://.../unity/phablet`
<Trevinho> pitti: no.. I just add a new special method, in the lambda form
<Cimi> Saviq, having the tests running, now should be easier to port and see if still works fine
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<pitti> Trevinho: the magic of C++ :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: didn't follow/remember if you deployed the evolution scope
<didrocks> for upstream merger
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: for completion i just did bzr push --stacked-on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/phablet/ lp:~aacid/unity/testShowLauncherCorrectly
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, c++11 is something to love :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: just approved https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/ubuntu-scopes/evolution-fix-packaging-tests/+merge/154119 if you want to track
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, so that's factoring out the "except" plus "else" cases, nice
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah... I would have preferred to pass the lambda to the call (without adding a new lambda)
<Trevinho> pitti: but the signature would have inclduedd a gerror, and I should have generated one...
<Trevinho> so, i preferred this one
<pitti> so the test cases nicely cover all possible combinations now
<mmrazik> didrocks: can't recall either
<mmrazik> let me check
<mmrazik> didrocks: looks like no autolanding there yet... going to fix it
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks!
<didrocks> mmrazik: should be the latest one
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.unittests_new-cmake/+merge/154401
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<pitti> Trevinho: MP updated
<pitti> and with that, good night!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/testShowLauncherCorrectly/+merge/154399
<Trevinho> pitti: good night, I'll approve the branch asap
<pitti> thanks!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think Cimi extended your mouseFlick function to support being slower. might worth looking into that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: he did, this is autopilot stuff ;-)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> today is one of those days...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll wait for -ci to report
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea how to tackle the "36 seconds of nothing" one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: tbh I think that needs to be fixed in code, not in the test
<tsdgeos> sure
 * tsdgeos opens "the code"
<mmrazik> didrocks: landed
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks!
<mzanetti> Saviq: fyi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/1149232/+merge/154388
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<tsdgeos> who's working on compiz nowadays?
<seb128> tsdgeos, not a lot of people, sil2100 is doing some work, smpillaz still some as community member as well
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> something broke in it
<seb128> with qt menus?
<tsdgeos> i've a weird regression regarding the kde open dialog popups
<tsdgeos> not the same but maybe related
<tsdgeos> do you have a pointer for that qt menus bug?
<seb128> tsdgeos, could be the same as https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/quickfix_1141079_raring/+merge/153430
<seb128> bug #1141079
<ubot5> bug 1141079 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression-r3606] Compiz broken with QT menus/floating controls in 13.04" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1141079
<tsdgeos> let's try to build compiz
<mzanetti> mterry: I guess we (as in unity-phablet) are not really affected by the ui freeze mail you wrote, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, right, this is just for raring
 * mzanetti is still confused about raring
<sil2100> tsdgeos, seb128: use this fix here:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/quickfix_1141079
<sil2100> Since the one in the raring branch is causing a regression, this one here should be more safe
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> tsdgeos: still working on the test, since I never used the compiz testing environment
<mterry> mzanetti, basically, raring is unchanged in original plan.   just reduced from 18m support to 9m
<mzanetti> mterry: yes. but what confuses me is what of the phablet stuff will be released to raring and what doesn't
<mterry> mzanetti, ah.  I don't think any?
<mterry> mzanetti, besides qt5 and the qml gwibber rewrite
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are you using colocated branches, by any chance?
<mzanetti> mterry: autopilot-qt too I think... at least cyphermox is working towards it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ignore, unrelated
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's a colocated branch?
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, git-like
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> mterry: anyways, did you see my greeter comments?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you can "bzr switch colo:branch"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, without having checkouts all over the place
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> nah, folders all over!
<didrocks> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/unity-scope-home/more-masters/+merge/154397 \o/
<mterry> mzanetti, yes I saw your comments, but am pretty busy now, so wont' fix for a bit
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... ok.. then I'll have to pick it up probably... as the current tests rely on demo-assets
<didrocks> mterry: come on, I heard you are sleeping at night!
<didrocks> you should stop during that :p
<didrocks> commitment! ;)
<mterry> didrocks, dream coding should be a thing
<didrocks> +1 ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: keep up the good work!
<tsdgeos> sil2100: hero! fixes my regression too :-)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: having a look at the dash loading thing, have you really sometimes gotten "nothing" after opening the greeter on your pc?
<tsdgeos> the code looks pretty straighforward to me
<tsdgeos> don't see where it could fail to load
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and given the test only fails in the nexus10 i'd blame cpu speed time
<tsdgeos> why never fails in the nexus7 or nexus4 tests?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well.. .here the shell crashes right now unless I start it with -geometry >= 1600x1200
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which is also one of the things I can't really explain yet
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but sure... give it a shot with increasing wait time for starting the test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: gusch would welcome a shell release for the gallery rename, shall I?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/testShowLauncherCorrectly/+merge/154399 approved by CI
<didrocks> fginther: do you mind giving it a little of bootspeed? https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/unity-scope-home/more-masters/+merge/154397
<fginther> didrocks, it's merged
<didrocks> fginther: waow, good work :-)
<didrocks> fginther: pasting links on IRC, didn't know that feature :p
<fginther> didrocks, *sigh* if only it were always that easy
<didrocks> ahah :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/release164/+merge/154438
<gusch> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> gusch: tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gusch approved
<tsdgeos> okidoki
 * tsdgeos eods
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Saviq> made it!
<gusch> tsdgeos: have fun
<tsdgeos> if anyone has time for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_hud_test_stubborness/+merge/154446 it'd be cool
<tsdgeos> if not i'll harass mzanetti tomorrow :D
 * tsdgeos waves
<mterry> fginther, mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity/latestsnapshot/+merge/154442 failed due to lack of space on device?
<mmrazik> mterry: looks like that
<mmrazik> let me check
<fginther> mterry, why is the diff empty?
<mterry> fginther, do not know
<fginther> mterry, back on the subject of https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity/latestsnapshot/+merge/154442
<fginther> mterry, it looks jenkins was doing a build of trunk, there was nothing merged into the build due to the empty MP
<mterry> fginther, looks like 5 hours ago, it already merged a latestsnapshot
<fginther> mterry, indeed
<didrocks> sil2100: still around?
<didrocks> fginther: mind having a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/unity-asset-pool/more-master-scopes-icons/+merge/154423
<didrocks> mterry: fginther: on the bad merge, it's my fault (well, cu2d bug)
<didrocks> it's because a published stack was partially rebuilt
<didrocks> (which is wrong ;))
<didrocks> but I know how to circumvent it
<didrocks> just need… time :/
<fginther> didrocks, I reapproved to retry as it looks like a transient error. If it fails again, I'll take a closer look.
<didrocks> thanks fginther
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: just starting my second shift!
<didrocks> sil2100: second on the third right?
<didrocks> sil2100: the 3rd is during you sleep night ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: wait for 10 minutes, I'll get some new results
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I think it will be tomorrow. I'll probably need some of your autopilot-debugging magic :)
<didrocks> sil2100: right now, we have too many false positive to work that out
<sil2100> didrocks: I saw some failures last time indicators got ran - I prepared a workaround for the super_h issue
<sil2100> Now making it even better
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet!
<didrocks> sil2100: if you have time, there is the ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing
<didrocks> job
<didrocks> sil2100: there is 160 failures
<sil2100> HOLY SHIT
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> but it's using the "old" autopilot
<didrocks> and I can't run it with the new one
<didrocks> but looking at unity trunk
<sil2100> Ah
<didrocks> we got 100 failures with the "old" autopilot
<didrocks> so there is still a gap of 60 :/
<bschaefer> there was some failure in autopilot starting an app window IIRC
<bschaefer> in trunk, which could cause ~15-20 failure
<didrocks> bschaefer: yeap, that's the -100 :)
<sil2100> hm, the old 'quantal' autopilot and unity tests was far from being perfect, but maybe it's some common error
<bschaefer> didrocks, o nice
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not quantal
<didrocks> raring?
<sil2100> hm, would have to see which autopilot it is using then, what version exactly
<didrocks> sil2100: it's using ppa:ubuntu-unity/experimental-prevalidation
<didrocks> autopilot is 1.2daily13.03.18-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> but still, that would be -100
<didrocks> so we still have 60 new failures
<didrocks> sil2100: would be good if you can spot some of the new issues that happened
<didrocks> basically comparing
<didrocks> ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing
<didrocks> and
<didrocks> ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing, run 124
<didrocks> sil2100: as it's the 100 scopes, we probably have some legit failures, now, do we have 60 of them?
<sil2100> Will see in a moment and check
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 ;)
<didrocks> fginther will give a hand as well ^
<didrocks> thanks you both
<seb128> cyphermox, so, new autopilot-qt fun
<seb128> cyphermox, it uses qt-declarative that isn't available on ppc
<seb128> cyphermox, can you hack the arch lists to exclude ppc?
<seb128> as a workaround
<davidcalle> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> davidcalle, will the merger get these?
<kenvandine> i noticed there was no CI run
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I think so.
<kenvandine> i don't want didrocks to wake up to an uninstallable PPA :)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, it takes a little time to run afaict. And no ci run directly after my mp, because it only runs on Canonical people commits.
<kenvandine> ah
<davidcalle> kenvandine, but I think that the PPA needs a manual action at some point. Well, it will be ready, anyway.
<tigrang> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> tigrang, hey
<kgunn> Saviq: this is done right ? [schwann] transition Carousel to ListView to reduce memory: INPROGRESS
<tigrang> andyrock, it's tigrangab from LP, mind giving me a quick rundown on how the tests work?
<andyrock> first of all have a look at test/test_application_launcher_icon.cpp
<andyrock> tigrang, ^^^
<tigrang> andyrock, ok, I think I can figure out writing the test, now figuring out how to test the test
<andyrock> tigrang, test the test? write and run it removing the patch
<andyrock> it must fail
<andyrock> then apply the patch againg
<andyrock> *again
<andyrock> run the test
<tigrang> I mean, how to run the test
<andyrock> ah
<andyrock> just do
<andyrock> ./test/test-getst --gtest_filter="TestApplicationLauncherIcon.TestName"
<andyrock> tigrang, ^^^
<tigrang> thanks :)
<andyrock> tigrang, np
<andyrock> tigrang, i've to go now
<tigrang> ok
<Saviq> kgunn, yes
<cyphermox> seb128: sure
<cyphermox> that's kind of annoying :(
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> what's the syntax for that again... any !powerpc?
<TheMuso> /c/c
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-21
<tigrang> How do I run the unit tests? I was told './test/test-getst' but there is no file like that
<tigrang> I lied
<bschaefer> tigrang, well where are you in the direction?
<bschaefer> directory*
<bschaefer> (should be in unity/build/tests/test-gtest
<bschaefer> )
<tigrang> was looking in tests/ directory, but it's inside build/tests
<bschaefer> yup!
<tigrang> yea, my bad, thanks
<bschaefer> no worries, I still get confused when I want to open a source file while in build/tests :)
<bschaefer> but have to go ../../tests
<cyphermox> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> cyphase, yup, hello
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> hello ;)
<cyphase> lol
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> cyphase, sorry!
<cyphase> no problem, happens all the time
<cyphermox> do you have time to do a quick review for autopilot-qt?
<bschaefer> 4 chars overlap!
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-qt/arches/+merge/154567
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah I can take a look hopefully
<cyphase> i should change to cyphzse :)
<cyphermox> cyphase: nice :P
<bschaefer> cyphermox, what is any declared? (Just want to make sure powerpc is the only thing missing from the list)
<cyphermox> bschaefer: any actually includes powerpc
<bschaefer> s/what/where*
<cyphermox> (which is what we don't want)
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah, so the list is 5?
<cyphermox> that's subject from interpretation based on what distro builder supports
 * bschaefer just wants to double check non are missing
<cyphermox> on Ubuntu, yes
<bschaefer> oo alright
<bschaefer> cool looks good to me then
<cyphermox> on Debian it's more like 15 or so ;)
<bschaefer> haha, approved :)
<cyphermox> this is just temporary to unblock autopilot-qt
<cyphermox> thanks!
<bschaefer> cyphermox, cool, I figure once its fixed it'll go back to any :)
<bschaefer> np!
<cyphermox> yup
<tigrang> Is there anything wrong with this (in terms of coding standards/style or stuff I shouldn't be using)? https://gist.github.com/tigrang/6af395688f7f782a0a92 (6 lines)
<bschaefer> tigrang, looks fine to me. Looks like the surrounding code.
<tigrang> ok, thanks for taking a look
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ran https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/giveNexus10TestMoreTimeToStart/+merge/154458 4 times on CI and didn't get any "36 seconds of nothing", seems it may be "a fix" since i'd say it was happening more than 25%
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks. I'll read it and approve if there aren't any bad thing in the code
<mzanetti> looks fine
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and we need https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_hud_test_stubborness/+merge/154446 too
<tsdgeos> i had one of the tests need the retry
<tsdgeos> and then it failed becuse of the missing return :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: right... approved...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: mzanetti: Saviq: what about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/removeUnusedFunction/+merge/154416 ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, looking...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we can remove it if its not needed, yes. I guess it will be needed at some point tho...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... what's wrong with that function?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: unused
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but how does the Dash get activated then... (asking because me still being new to QML)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure, we are already "showing the dash" when showing the launcher, or when clicking in the dash button, so obviously we know how to do it in a different way
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: it's connected somewhere else
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess this is more for the desktop szenario where the whole thing is hidden
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not about switching to the home lens
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, that may be needed by then
<mzanetti> yeah. thats what I meant.... well. don't have a strong opinion on it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'd be ok with removing it
<tsdgeos> i just suggest removeing because i was looking at how the dash works in a general way yesterday
<tsdgeos> and having a function that does nothing kept bugging me
<mzanetti> ack... fine with it too...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Iirc yesterday you asked what a "colocated" branch is
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep, Saviq answered
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah. mind repeating the answer for me? I missed that one
<Saviq> mzanetti, what git does
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that you go "bzr switch some_branch"
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it checks out that branch to your working dir
<Saviq> while keeping the bare repos in .bzr/branches
<mzanetti> wait...
<mzanetti> thats possible?
<Saviq> mzanetti, `bzr colo-ify`
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's your stance on removing this function https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/removeUnusedFunction/+merge/154416
<mzanetti> was my first question when I joined canonocal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<mzanetti> asked the wrong people then
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, approved it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not the best, but more or less works
<Saviq> but you can't move/rename the dir after <facepalm>
<Saviq> it keeps full paths to the bare repos
<mzanetti> right... thanks. I'll see if I can make the hook work with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a slap-on, unfortunately
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: btw i'm not using colocated branches and the hook doesn't seem to work for me either
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll cjeck
<mzanetti> check
<dednick> Saviq: looking to pick up a work item. only one left in month 5 unassigned and not in progress is 'transition to google-test/mock.'
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: can you top approve it too?
<Saviq> dednick, not all of the Components are yet tested (they're not split into separate work items
<Saviq> dednick, and generally there's much more stuff that needs tests
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I did
<dednick> Saviq: ok, sure. i'll take a look
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you only "comment approved", not "top approved" https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/removeUnusedFunction/+merge/154416 see Status is still "Needs Review"
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah that... what about the failing/broken test?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: read the comment
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah... seen the other branch
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i can rettrigger the test run if you prefer
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> cheers
<Saviq> dednick, but, if you want to take on the gtest transition, that's just fine, too
<Saviq> dednick, it's only about the tests in plugins/, too, as those are the only C++ tests we have
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: this should work now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-make-check-hook/+merge/153868
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<sil2100> didrocks, davidcalle: hi! In the new 100 scopes approach, the 'command lens' will still be there?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'll give it a try now
<davidcalle> sil2100, I can see it right now in the Dash, working along 100scopes, so I guess it is.
<sil2100> davidcalle: oh, do I need to install something to get it working with unity from ppa:ubuntu-unity/experimental-prevalidation ?
<sil2100> Since when I press alt+F2 it opens the home dash ;p
<davidcalle> sil2100, my setup is a bit messy, but I think it should work OOTB
<sil2100> heh, now it suddenly works!
<sil2100> davidcalle: thanks, it seems my system had some problems then - now it's all ok
<davidcalle> Oh, cool :)
<didrocks> sil2100: confirming the alt-f2 not opening the command
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind please filing a bug?
<didrocks> sil2100: unity upstream
<didrocks> tag 100scopes
<sil2100> didrocks: to fix it, I had to open the dash normally and then press alt+f2
<sil2100> Now it opens correctly, but many command lens files anyway fail because the prev and next lens/scope keybindings with the command lens now work differently, buggily
<sil2100> So it's another regression I think ;) (will open a bug for that as well)
<sil2100> */files/tests
<didrocks> sil2100: open bugs!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> dednick: hey!
<didrocks> dednick: so, you should have been aware that Francis did some work as well on the autopilot tests for unity-100scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: mzanetti: what's your opinion on this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/doNotUseShellInHud/+merge/154661 ?
<didrocks> dednick: do you mind merging his work and yours?
<didrocks> dednick: then, once we get tests results without that, we can merge and rebuild and get the actual results
<didrocks> dednick: sounds good?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah wait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we can get rid of the warning by just "&& shell.applicationManager"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there is no shell in the hud tests
<tsdgeos> i tried that first
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> but still complained
<tsdgeos> let me try again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm just not a fan of passing everything down the tree like that
<greyback> nor am I
<Saviq> 'cause it's gonna grow a lot
<greyback> but I see why you need to do it. Perhaps we can attach a mock shell to all tests?
<Saviq> yeah, a mock shell I'd rather
<dednick> didrocks: i had a testing branch. i believe we've now duplicated the work. lp:~unity-team/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-tests
<tsdgeos> ok, i can do that
<didrocks> dednick: yeah, that's why I'm pinging you :)
<dednick> did we should probably merge francis' work into there
<dednick> :) ok
<didrocks> dednick: do you mind looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/dash-tests-100-scopes/+merge/154648
<didrocks> and get everything in one?
<dednick> didrocks: sure.
<didrocks> dednick: thanks a lot :)
<jibel> didrocks, should I pull cu2d r274 into production or you do?
<didrocks> jibel: feel free to do it
<jibel> done
<didrocks> thanks jibel :)
<didrocks> dednick: do you need help? We should get that in trunk before the next hour (so that we don't block too much the tests which are taking 1h30)
<dednick> didrocks: mine and his?
<didrocks> (and I know you will have the u1 dash in payment feature to review as well)
<sil2100> dednick: libunity-7.0-breakage-tests has some test fixes?
<didrocks> dednick: yep :)
<didrocks> sil2100: backlog the discussion :)
<didrocks> dednick: I can help you if needed
<dednick> didrocks: working on it as fast as possible. i think francis changes wont cause much trouble.
<didrocks> great, do not hesitate if you need anything :)
<dednick> didrocks: i'm just rebasing tests branch at the moment.
<sil2100> I'm just wondering if it wouldn't be better to rename LensBar (and all Lens* things) to Scope* instead of having both in the unity emulators
<didrocks> sil2100: let's not add more churn now
<didrocks> sil2100: we are already way too late
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> and still have a huge TODO list :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/211/console ??¿?¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I tried the aptitude thing.. doesn't work either.. its reverted and tests should pass again
<tsdgeos> ok, shall i retrigger ci?
<mzanetti> yes please
<tsdgeos> dne
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/mockShellInHudTest/+merge/154664 better?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: imo you should fix the HUD to not directly access "shell"
<Saviq> mzanetti, we discussed that before
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need an object (just one) that will hold global things
<mzanetti> sorry... the US government doesn't let me do anything else than focusing on their 555555555 pages long form
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's fine ;)
<mzanetti> which just bailed out at 80% and I have to do it from scratch
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise we'll just grow a ton of "property variant something"
<Saviq> mzanetti, which I'm not a fan of, although I do see the argument
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... I don't think adding a property to set the shell is the way to go
<Saviq> mzanetti, what else would you have in mind?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd rather say components should have signals and properties to reflect their state and logic changing the Shell's behavior should be in Shell.qml
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not about changing shell's behavior
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not writing nothing
<Saviq> mzanetti, in that particular example it's just reading the list of running applications from the ApplicationManager
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not even that, is reading the kb status
<mzanetti> if its just one I'd still vote for having a property aplicationList... anyways... feel free to ignore me... just saying how I would "fix" it
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, what we could have is have "import Ubuntu.ApplicationManager 0.1"
<mzanetti> Saviq: +1
<Saviq> expose a singleton
<Saviq> that would probably be the cleanest ultimate solution
<tsdgeos> Saviq: problem with that is that you may bee exposing too much info to "third parties" that import that plugin?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's just a question of partitioning the API correctly
<Saviq> which we don't right now
<tsdgeos> so want me to work on that? or just accept my little mock for the moment and write in a blueprint the Ubuntu.ApplicationManager thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, for now we'll just go with your solution
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd go for a QtObject {} instead, though
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no need for them to be visual Item {} s
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> oh, I'm flying back in the big Airbus again...
<MacSlow> Saviq, you get a ride on the A380?! :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, second time
<MacSlow> Saviq, sweet!
<Saviq> it's surprisingly non-different ;)
<Saviq> except for the fact it's huge and it takes an hour to board
<MacSlow> Saviq, but you have a lot of more room to "run around" during the flight, don't you?
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure, there's enough space to run ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, and don't they have outside-view (forward-facing) cameras you can connect to on your tv-screen?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, there's a bunch of cameras that you can watch
<Saviq> MacSlow, but in general the infotainment system is the same crap
<MacSlow> Saviq, win32-based?
<Saviq> MacSlow, looked like it
<Saviq> MacSlow, but regardless what's it based on, the displays are crap, the touchscreens are crap, the quality is crap...
<Saviq> and the UI is crap
<nic-doffay> Anyone have any advice on implementing a search history for PageHeader.qml?
<sil2100> cyphermox: piing
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, any requirements on the implementation?
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, it's just for testing atm.
<nic-doffay> Obviously to be extended at a later stage.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, easiest is to do it in JavaScript first and later bring it over to C++, when the design is right... but that's just me thinking into the blue and being still very new to QML & Co
<nic-doffay> Is there any reason to choose Javascript over QML?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, at least that approach allows you the fastest turn-around cycles for quick prototyping I guess
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, not really... it's just what I've seen in examples
<Saviq> tsdgeos, python3-dbusmock isn't there for quantal, shall we add it to desktop-deps?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we use it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a HUD dep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might drop it, it's probably just for testing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but only for some tests, everything still works otherwise
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, let's drop from build_unity
<tsdgeos> or should, let me make sure
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, what examples exactly?
<dednick> didrocks: done. fginther's AP test branch is just the changes i'd made already, so it's not needed.
<didrocks> dednick: great, mind rejecting this merge then? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/dash-tests-100-scopes/+merge/154648
<didrocks> dednick: let me approve yours
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: "file:///home/phablet/shell/Dash/DashVideos.qml:142: ReferenceError: root is not defined" is that related to what you did with the history?
<didrocks> dednick: link handy? :)
<dednick> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-tests/+merge/153607
<didrocks> dednick: should I wait for the CI job to run?
<didrocks> with your last commit ;)
<dednick> didrocks: probably :)
<didrocks> let's see then, looking at the code itself :)
<dednick> it's about 6k lines
<didrocks> dednick: yeah, I've already given a look before TBH, just looking at your last commit
<sil2100> didrocks: dednick: I checked the autopilot parts, and they look good
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> The gtest parts, well, I hope didrocks already browsed through those ;p
<didrocks> yep ;)
<sil2100> dednick: but yay, good thing that you removed the *lens versions and replaced them with the *scope ones, that was the only thing that bothered me in Francis's branch
<dednick> sil2100: yeah. i essentially just did a find/replace :)
<sil2100> dednick: I think that's better this way - having a LensBar and ScopeBar at once was really confusing ;)
<dednick> sil2100: and i was getting loads of warnings about depricated mouse/keyboard functions being used. so i updated the keyboard/mouse work.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, works fine without it, you remove python3-dbusmock or want me to?
<dednick> sil2100: not sure if that is going to cause issues with older AP version or not though. I was using raring.
<sil2100> dednick: I think it's good to use the most recent changes here anyway, so it's good to have those modified
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, uff.... I didn't keep the links around...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: history?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the search history thing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm.. would need check
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, the history is meant to only store strings? I think QMLs ListModel is probably worth a look
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, pretty much.
<nic-doffay> For the time being at least.
<nic-doffay> I'll look into it. Thanks!
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, don't know how easy it is to search through it... do you have to keep persistence of the history (across power-cycles)?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, or is the testing not that expanding?
<nic-doffay> It's not that expanding at the moment. I think the best idea would perhaps be to leave it as is until more specs are received for the class.
<nic-doffay> Obviously write the further tests as the component is extended.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you do, please?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ignore, /me doing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, sorry
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still can do if you prefer
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine, was otp but done now
<Saviq> oh we passed r500 mark
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's yours, happy r500 ;) :D
<tsdgeos> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sil2100> cyphermox: ping #2
<didrocks> sil2100: I think he will be there in a couple of hours
<didrocks> dednick: CI failed
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, since I never know which timezone he is, since yesterday pinging did not work ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: he's in Canada
<didrocks> quebec more exactly :)
<dednick> didrocks: checking
<sil2100> Ah, thanks :)
<nic-doffay> Might need design input for a PageHeader bug, it seems it needs more work.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what's up in there?
<nic-doffay> The layout depends on the various states Saviq . At the moment there's a bug that if you set the text the search container anchors over it.
<nic-doffay> Need direction on what to do with the class next and how to fix that.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not sure what you mean there, the layout depends mostly on whether there's enough space to have the header title and the search entry next to each other
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if not, the search entry goes above the header title
<Saviq> what's the issue there?
<nic-doffay> I didn't know whether to put it above or below Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it needs to be above the title, so that it slides down from the top
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's like that already
<nic-doffay> Not when I set it from my test.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ^
<nic-doffay> The label that is.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it depends on the width of the item, maybe it's wide enough that it fits side-by-side?
<cyphermox> sil2100: what'su p?
<nic-doffay> It's wider Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you show your test please?
<cyphermox> didrocks, you published autopilot-qt?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, you pushed the fix for powerpc a little bit too late (the daily started before) so the process was stuck, I just rerun it and published while I was at it :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: found one oddity in my trying to use ./run_on_device, my canonical ssh key isn't the default id_rsa.pub, it was id_rsa_canonical.pub
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/87390/ http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nqveyr&s=6
<cyphermox> didrocks: that's weird, I had rerun it after it landed too
<cyphermox> I really thought it was good, there must have still been a little something wrong
<cyphermox> OH
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah you mean they don't fit next to each other?
<didrocks> cyphermox: probably, anyway, no worry :)
<nic-doffay> Yes.
<cyphermox> didrocks: the old source was probably not superseded yet or something
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, that wasn't taken into account properly there
<Saviq> nic-doffay, "narrowMode: parent.width < units.gu(60)"
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, probably
<didrocks> cyphermox: anyway, thanks for the fix! now in distro :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, should instead check if parent.width > label.contentWidth + units.gu(40) or so
<didrocks> cyphermox: you probably have the other stacks still to look at
<nic-doffay> I'll experiment Saviq , thanks.
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> didrocks: I think libindicator also ran too early, it didn't catch the revert of indicator-ng changes, I'd rerun it unless you think that's a bad idea
<didrocks> cyphermox: sure, please do :)
<cyphermox> also re: your hack for autopilot-qt in watch-ppa...
<cyphermox> that's all that was missing really ;)
<cyphermox> but I wonder if launchpad can't tell us which architectures are targetted by source upload XYZ instead
<didrocks> cyphermox: I know the long term plan for it
<didrocks> cyphermox: just I want to have time for putting under tests
<didrocks> before refactoring
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> hmm crap that won't work
<cyphermox> didrocks: just rebuilding, I can see the branch for jenkins is updated but the version to upload didn't get bumped
<cyphermox> e.g. it's still trying to make 12.10.2daily12.03.21, which is obviously already published, so it skips right back to the check phase
<didrocks> hum
<cyphermox> this can wait until tomorrow though
<didrocks> cyphermox: how are you running it?
<cyphermox> there's effectively no change
<didrocks> ah
<cyphermox> I did ./cu2d -R indicators libindicator
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> and libindicator has no change?
<cyphermox> it's a revert of a change we don't want in
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> looking at the branch
<cyphermox> you'll see the latest commit in /var/lib/jenkins/cu2d/work/head/indicators/libindicator
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah, but
<didrocks> libindicator is not published
<didrocks> to distro
<cyphermox> what do you mean
<cyphermox> no, it's in the PPA
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, well, nothing to worry in this case, isn't it?
<cyphermox> well, I see it as a bug
<didrocks> why?
<didrocks> we shouldn't upload to distro a change + it's revert
<didrocks> its*
<didrocks> it's an explicit feature in the code
<didrocks> to avoid uploading to distro an "empty change"
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> isn't the reverting commit explicitly a new change?
<Saviq> kgunn, how did that affect you? it doesn't matter which ssh key is sent
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's not from the distro point of view
<cyphermox> no, i understand that
<cyphermox> but how do you detect this?
<didrocks> cyphermox: comparing to latest released version
<cyphermox> you're comparing every commit to every other commit? ;D
<cyphermox> ah
<didrocks> released being "in distro"
<cyphermox> I guess that makes sense then, yeah
<Saviq> kgunn, unless you changed your default to use the canonical one?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, I forgot that idea :p
<Saviq> kgunn, in which case ssh'ing onto the device would fail?
<didrocks> cyphermox: in that case, if you don't want the ppa to have the change
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can just remove the package from the ppa
<cyphermox> didrocks: nah it's fine, I understand
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> but to be clear, until we have a new commit
<cyphermox> this can all wait until tomorrow and should be fine
<didrocks> nothing will be "good to publish"
<cyphermox> yeah, I get it now
<didrocks> even tomorrow
<didrocks> if nothing more is in the branch :)
<cyphermox> of course if you compare the code from the previously uploaded to distro with that you have now, there are no code changes
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, we should really see the ppa as a "place for validation", but the real source of truth to know if we want to do something is the distro
<cyphermox> didrocks: right, the ppa won't have the right thing, but indicators will be green and not try to upload something it shouldn't
<didrocks> exactly
<Saviq> kgunn, we should probably use ssh-copy-id and prompt for the password setup-time
<kgunn> Saviq: yep...busy right now...i'll interact in a bit
<Saviq> kgunn, sure
<tsdgeos> kgunn: yes that key thing happens here too, not sure how to easily solve that other than adding a parameter to let you set which key you want to use
<tsdgeos> meh, my raring doesn't like the hangout stuff much
<tsdgeos> firefox died like 4 times :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, go for chromium
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for hangouts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the google talk plugin is b0rked
<tsdgeos> chromium uses a different plugin?
<tsdgeos> or is juts better at talking to itself?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it's just better
<mzanetti> didrocks: I'd need your help for some package-fu
<mzanetti> didrocks: have a minute?
<mzanetti> kgunn: you joining the standup?
<Saviq> greyback, mumble?
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> dednick: hey. I haven't managed to create a nice page yet, so I forwarded you the introduction mail I wrote for nic-doffay
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you get to crate a branch to remove the python-dbusmock thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, there's two more things to remove, just verifying it works now
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks for that.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oka
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: quick reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/mockShellInHudTest/+merge/154664 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/testHudExecuteCommand/+merge/154654 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ofc
<didrocks> mzanetti: back from exercice, can help you after a hangout, in 30 minutes
<mzanetti> didrocks: ofc
<mzanetti> thanks
<fginther> mterry, ping
<fginther> mterry, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.2check/114/console
<fginther> mterry, the cu2d-autopilot-report script changed, but the job didn't change to match
<mterry> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> jibel: ^
<didrocks> mterry: there was an issue in the delta counting
<didrocks> fginther: ^
<didrocks> (in unity tests)
<didrocks> this has been fixed this morning
<didrocks> and jibel changed the script for it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: whats the reason to make it a QtObject?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq commented it didn't need to be graphic, and it's true, that assumes a QtObject uses less memory than an Item
<jibel> fginther, didrocks I'll update the jobs. I was waiting for the jobs to finish this morning then moved to something else.
<mzanetti> ahh... right... makes sense
<mzanetti> ok
<didrocks> jibel: do you mind updating the experimental stack first?
<didrocks> I want to rerun those :)
<didrocks> jibel: give me the green flag once ok
<fginther> jibel, thanks. just making sure it was noticed
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I was hoping to get a clean run of unity today too.  You suggest doing experimental then head?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, experimental is really the high priority today
<jibel> didrocks, done for experimental
<didrocks> thanks jibel
<mterry> didrocks, (why?)  I would have guessed head would be, to make one last release before UIF
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, but you know, this small 100scopes project… ;)
<didrocks> already late for FF and UIF :p
<mterry> didrocks, ah fair
<didrocks> fginther: speaking of which https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-tests/+merge/153607 is running, isn't it?
<didrocks> mterry: I wouldn't prioritize it otherwise TBH :)
<didrocks> mterry: just the conditions are exceptional
<mterry> didrocks, sure, sure
<didrocks> fginther: your magic is broken, see, I tried again to paste it here but this time, it's not merged :p
<fginther> didrocks, but it is running
<fginther> didrocks, maybe you shoulld paste harder next time :-)
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-tests/+merge/153607
<didrocks> fginther: snif ^
<fginther> ha!
<didrocks> :p
<jibel> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/cupstream2distro-config/cu2d-autopilot-report_with_sysid/+merge/154728
<didrocks> jibel: approved, the merger will take care of it, but that shouldn't stop you to deploy on the head stacks :)
<fginther> didrocks, merged!
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, let's get it built now and run!
<didrocks> fginther: thanks :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: yep, so what's up? :)
<mterry> didrocks, OK, I'm going to start to pre-review the scopes stack for MIR I guess.  The list of packages is in the FFe?
<didrocks> mterry: you read my mind!
<didrocks> mterry: that was on my checklist for today :)
<didrocks> mterry: yes please, the FFe as all the package
<didrocks> mterry: there is a "new package" section
<didrocks> mterry: for seb and I, we already have done the NEW review
<didrocks> mterry: FYI, most of the scopes are exactly under the same model, there is no COPYING, but as there is just a few files, the license is obvious and so not needed
<didrocks> you will notice as well that the Vcs-Bzr is pointing to an unexisting project (yet)
<didrocks> as all scopes will be in separate lp projects in the end
<mterry> k
<didrocks> mterry: do we need to create another bug?
<didrocks> mterry: or have the FFe being a MIR?
<mzanetti> didrocks: hey. I have an issue in one of my jenkins jobs:
<mterry> didrocks, I'd prefer a separate bug, so we don't overload the status of the ffe with the mir meanings
<mterry> didrocks, but for now, I'll work off the FFe
<mzanetti> didrocks: I get a .deb package from a builder job, which I need to install and execute autopilot tests on it
<mzanetti> didrocks: right now I do this:
<mzanetti> dpkg -i package.deb || true # will fail because of missing deps
<didrocks> mterry: thanks
<mzanetti> apt-get -f install # installs deps
<mzanetti> dpkg -i package.deb # will succeed now as deps are here
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> hackish :p
<mzanetti> didrocks: yes... and it has 1 special case where it fails :/
<mzanetti> didrocks: I'm searching for a better way now but couldn't find anything that does not involve parsing dpkg -I output myself
<didrocks> mzanetti: just trying to decipher, you are running autopilot on an installed machine, with ui and everything, right?
<mzanetti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> mzanetti: it's a group of packages you are testing, then?
<didrocks> not only one?
<mzanetti> didrocks: right now its only one
<didrocks> but in the grand plan of future?
<didrocks> it's like for us, you are testing a "stack"?
<mzanetti> didrocks: this would apply to integration tests with multiple packages too I guess
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, so I can still answer to your question
<didrocks> mzanetti: but I think we should do that in the daily, with the same process than the rest
<didrocks> meaning, having a jenkins job installing a machine
<didrocks> installing from a ppa
<didrocks> (the set of packages)
<didrocks> and running the tests on them
<didrocks> making sense?
<mzanetti> didrocks: makes sense for a full integration test szenario. but in this case I have a base ubuntu system and just need to test this package on top of it
<mzanetti> didrocks: before the package gets released to a ppa
<mzanetti> before the branch gets merged actually
<didrocks> mzanetti: oh, and you are not afraid of time to get one branch merged?
<didrocks> mzanetti: you want integration/functional tests to be run everytime, it seems?
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah... we're doing that already... it works quite fine (except with one problem with the above commands)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> mzanetti: let's see if it can scale, but let's start with that
<didrocks> so you need to create a local repo
<didrocks> for that:
<didrocks> echo "deb file:/path/to/your/debs ./" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<didrocks> cd /path/to/your/debs
<didrocks> dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<didrocks> apt-get update
<didrocks> mzanetti: that should do it ^
<mzanetti> didrocks: nice! I'll give it a shot!
<didrocks> then, just apt-get install your_binary :)
<mzanetti> thanks a bunch
<didrocks> yw!
<mzanetti> didrocks: regarding scaling... we're running only the test suite of that particular app. so I think it should be fine for apps...
<jibel> I redeployed the stacks indicators, oif, and unity with the fix to archive the results at the right place.
<mzanetti> didrocks: I am a bit concerned for the shell indeed
<mzanetti> that might blow it
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, let's see, the current shell integration tests are taking 1h30
<didrocks> mzanetti: so, will see, but at least, we need to rerun all those per stacks in the daily
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah... But I don't plan on having that many autopilot tests for the new shell
<didrocks> mzanetti: with a fresh image and everything
<didrocks> mzanetti: as long as it's functionnaly covered, yeah, less is better :)
<didrocks> thanks jibel!
<jibel> yw
<mzanetti> didrocks: I plan on doing all functionality tests in qttest/googletest and really only test integrational stuff with autopilot
<didrocks> mzanetti: that sounds to me the best plan, having this clear and real separation :)
<mzanetti> at least I'll try to get the team there
<didrocks> hehe, let's see!
<mzanetti> but looks promising :)
<didrocks> great
<didrocks> mzanetti: I think once this 100scopes/indashpayement things are done, we can sync up on unity next gen, mir, and daily releases
<didrocks> also touch apps :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: ack
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-dashpreview/+merge/154741
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: doing a small refactor here, will get to it in 15 min or so
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hey. allright with the page header stuff?
<mzanetti> or you stuck somewhere?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not in a hurry
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah for now. I've been drafted to fix some Nux problem though for the release.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: regarding: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/testHudExecuteCommand/+merge/154654
<tsdgeos> yep?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: shouldn't this use the resetToInitialState() method introduced in the other MP instead of hud.state = "initial" ?
<tsdgeos> doesn't?
 * tsdgeos mixed 3 branches so maybe forgot :D
<mzanetti> yeah.. it doesn't...
<tsdgeos> ah, the other branch is on top of this
<tsdgeos> i.e. i did this first and then the other and the other fixes this too
<tsdgeos> see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/testHudRefactor/+merge/154743
<tsdgeos> last chunk is regarding this one
<tsdgeos> and they are "properly" stacked in launchpad
<mzanetti> right... I see it now
<mzanetti> ok. fine then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i don't understand test_columns
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on the phone, the preview is 1 column, on the tablet its 2 columns
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: however, both columns are there all the time, but the content gets moved around to column 1 or 2
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this test just searches the column's subtree if the content is there
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what about test_ensure_buttons_visible
<tsdgeos> is it really useful?
<tsdgeos> i mean you're testing only "local" objects in there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes... but the mouseClick() would fail in case the DashPreview would not put the buttons where they belong
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: could be better tho... I agree
<mzanetti> any idea?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what I wanted to test is this:
<tsdgeos> so you're basically testing that assigning something to buttons puts it on screen
<mzanetti> I set a component to buttons: and I want to make sure that the DashPreview actually puts those buttons somewhere in the ui
<tsdgeos> right?
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> do you think it's worth putting this and the previous explanations etiher as comments in the code or in the commit message?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can do if you think its not clear enough
<tsdgeos> i'd appreciate it yeah
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> besides that looks good to go
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<mzanetti> Saviq: should we merge this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think its ok... I don't like that the tests take so long, but there is a reason for it... so I would give my ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, my reservation is that it's a copy from Launcher.qml
<Saviq> more or less
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be abstracted instead
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats true, yes
<tsdgeos> lol, i was scared something broke in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/228/?#showFailuresLink
<tsdgeos> but then realized it's probably that MacSlow's hell is not starting because a missing definition or something
<Saviq> MacSlow's hell? ;)
<tsdgeos> shell :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't get the freakin thing to build in a quantal vm
<Saviq> nux build fails with an internal compiler error...
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> that must be new
<tsdgeos> it was working fine a few days ago
<tsdgeos> want me to give it a try
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was working today (once)
<tsdgeos> maybe they changed the nux code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're pulling lp:nux/phablet
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> one last try for today, then...
<tsdgeos> then your vm is borked?
<kgunnAFK> tsdgeos: Saviq ...ok i admit i screwed around with changing my id_rsa_canonical.pub to id_rsa.pub
<kgunnAFK> & i blew away my known_hosts
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, yikes
<kgunnAFK> which seemed to help in one go
<kgunnAFK> but now its getting stuck on the phablet@ password prompt
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, pastebin please
<kgunnAFK> https://pastebin.canonical.com/87440/
<kgunnAFK> i did actually succeed at one point....
<kgunnAFK> but not repeatable for me
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key."
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, call `ssh-add`
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, your ssh agent still tries to use your previous default identity
<kgunnAFK> the one on the device?
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, no
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, on your laptop
<Saviq> desktop
<Saviq> workstation
<kgunnAFK> got it
<kgunnAFK> i did change my ssh config to use the correct identity...but.... :-/
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, yeah, logout / login would help, too
<kgunnAFK> obviously not enough
<kgunnAFK> ah good one
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, but anyway, it would've been enough for you to ssh-copy-id to the device
<Saviq> it would then use the canonical key
<Saviq> I'll try and make it a more robust
<kgunnAFK> yeah...when i just mod'd the run_on_device to call explicitly my id_rsa_canonical...it worked
<kgunnAFK> sort of
<kgunnAFK> then i figured (stupid) that i should go ahead and change that to avoid future snafus
<kgunnAFK> (great idea)
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, good like any other, really
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, and it'd have worked, if only you relogged :)
<kgunnAFK> :0
 * tsdgeos logs off for the day, tomorrow more!
<Saviq> kgunnAFK, but anyway, I will make it so that it requires a password by default, and only copies the ssh key when asked explicitly
<sil2100> didrocks: soooo
<sil2100> didrocks: I looked briefly through the 100-scopes test results just now
 * didrocks listens :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: a short overview:
<sil2100> The test_command_lens* tests fail because of the 'alt+f2' bug we encountered, so that's -6 tests for each platform
<didrocks> regression catching!
<sil2100> The test_dash.DashKeyNavTests are also regressions, but regressions in unity introspection - the lens/scope code changed and the number of rows returned by unity is invalid now, so the tests fail
<sil2100> I'll e-mail dednick later on regarding this and we'll think of who could take care of this one
<didrocks> sweet :)
<sil2100> This would be -5 failures for each platform again
 * didrocks counts, still 5 to go :)
<sil2100> The shopping lens tests fail, but well, those were never really well written ;p Not sure what to do, I think maybe a rewrite is needed!
<didrocks> sil2100: but they were passing on trunk?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, they are, but well, trunk looks a different when shopping results are taken into account
<sil2100> didrocks: I think we can fix that somehow anyway
<sil2100> Just need to think about it a bit
<didrocks> sure :)
<dednick> sounds promising
<bschaefer> correct, the shopping lens tests looks for the application lens IIRC
<bschaefer> sil2100, you can blame me haha
<sil2100> bschaefer: nooo!
<sil2100> Anyway, the rest I'll see later, but this is what I noticed
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent work! :)
<didrocks> thanks for deciphering that
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you can get the unity team to look at the introspection part?
<didrocks> for the rest, fginther will maybe be of help?
<sil2100> Will do some poking ;)
<didrocks> (and ack for alt+F2, let's wait for the real fix)
<didrocks> thanks dude!
<sil2100> np! :)
<sil2100> (here's the bug if anything https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1158231 )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158231 in Unity "Alt+F2 does not open the command lens" [Undecided,New]
<tigrang> Anyone else notice that when clicking on the dash icon, the dash opens faster than when pressing the Super key?
<hyperair> nope
<bschaefer> tigrang, well the dash opens on super when the Super key is RELEASED no pressed and they both go through the same UBUS call soo I wouldn't expect it to be any slower....
<bschaefer> (On super press the dash is opened in LauncherController.cpp:SendHomeActivationRequest, and click is in BFBLauncherIcon.cpp:ActivateLauncherIcon)
<kgunn> Saviq: finally got back to it...ssh seems all happy-happy-happy
<kgunn> but wondering if its because i'm trying to do this on a nexus7/grouper
<kgunn> at least one line in run_on_device seems wrong
<kgunn> where  is checks the device for SERVICEFILE
<kgunn> does "tablet-services" only for "manta"....no grouper
<kgunn> Saviq: changed manta to grouper for my case....seems to totally work
<tigrang> bschaefer, heh yea I noticed after I wrote that
<bschaefer> tigrang, :), otherwise we couldn't tell if the user wanted to open the Shortcut window (Holding Super key down)
<tigrang> yea
<bschaefer> to open the dash the key press, and release has to be within a tap time
<Saviq> kgunn, right, we need a better determination of whether we're tablet or phone
<tigrang> Is this strictly a dev channel or are questions about usage okay?
<Saviq> tigrang, they're fine
<tigrang> Is there a way to make the dash appear without fading in?
<Saviq> dunno
<bschaefer> tigrang, theres no setting, but its done in the DashController.cpp
<bschaefer>   , timeline_animator_(90) set that to 0 and it'll be instant
<tigrang> thanks
<bschaefer> np!
<kgunn> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> kgunn, pong
<tigrang> bschaefer, hey, so after disabling the fade in, it's more clear that there is a lag when using key shortcut than clicking the dash icon. I changed the shortcut from Super to Alt+F1 in ccsm and now it opens in the same time as clicking the dash icon. It only has an extra lag when using the Super key - any idea why?
<bschaefer> tigrang, hmm well with a key press, it has to go through compiz and compiz has to send a message to unity saying a key has been pressed... i can't imagine it being a very noticeable amount
<bschaefer> the click goes through nux, and it finds whats under the mouse, which is the launcher, then the launcher figures out which icon the mouse is under and sends an event to it then sends the UBUS message to open the dash
<tigrang> it's noticeable, using key shortcut and typing misses the first few characters in the search box. I don't see why it's slower only when using the Super key as the shortcut - is the super key handled in a special way or somethign?
<bschaefer> the super key does a bunch of things...
<bschaefer> tigrang, soo my guess is all the bookeeping could be slowing it down
<bschaefer> tigrang, but umm changing the shortcut shouldn't make a difference...
<bschaefer> cause it should do the same things as super...but I really cant see a different with my machine.
<bschaefer> tigrang, you'll need some hard numbers to figure out if its a lot slower or not...
<bschaefer> (timing it)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-22
<d_ken> looking for a working solution to get unity back online with geforce 210
<d_ken> I tried at least 6 or 7 different approaches so far
<d_ken> ubuntu 12.10
<Guest88134> Does anyone here know what the specific config files are for both of the Panels and the window decorations for Unity?   I have had temporary success moving different folders out of ~/.config
<Guest88134> I am having issues with no Unity panels and window decorations....
<Guest88134> I have absolutely no Unity panels, and no window decorations ( I can open a terminal using Ctrl+Alt+T to run the command gnome-session-quit).
<duflu> Guest88134: That usually means you're missing the decor and unityshell plugins. Try running ccsm and tick the boxes to enable them.
<Guest88134> duflu: well... this is a bit more complicated I suppose.... I am running LTS fine and Raring is missing the panels, etc.... I have tried ccsm, and unity-tweak-tool.... but to no avail.  my testing user has everything.
<Guest88134> there is something wrong with the way raring reads the config files.  I am using the same ~/ for both installations
<duflu> Guest88134: OK, I have a simple command for literally deleting all compiz/unity customisations from your config. Let me try and find it
<Guest88134> duflu: thanks.... is there a way to make Raring use its own config files somewhere else other than the ~/.config /<whatever>?
<duflu> Guest88134: Since quantal, the config has been in gsettings. That's a binary database you can't edit by hand. Let me try to find the old command
<duflu> I mean, gsettings uses "dconf", which is a binary database
<Guest88134> duflu: Ok... so are you saying I CAN use dconf editor to make Raring use something... all the while LTS will use something else?  or are you saying something entirely different...
<duflu> Guest88134: For quantal/raring: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<duflu> Guest88134: For precise, it was gconf (different tools)
<Guest88134> duflu: ok... I kept trying to do stuff like compiz --replace unity --replace  unity --reset, etc... until it would lock up.
<duflu> Guest88134: That dconf reset will just delete all compiz/unity customisations. And you will get the default setup like Guest does
<Guest88134> So Precise shouldn't be effected by this??
<duflu> No, precise used gconf :(
<duflu> Potentially similar problems, but different commands
<Guest88134> duflu: cool thanks, precise has been fine.... I will test this and I'll come back and tell you if something went awry
<love_> duflu: OK... I'm back... last time my name was Guest88134.  That did not work.  I did reboot and check and my precise install is still working just fine.
<duflu> love_: OK then please take a copy of ".xsession-errors" and put it in a new bug report on Launchpad :(
<duflu> That file is in your home directory. Remember to copy it _while_ you're logged in
<love_> duflu: I did start a bug... I'll attach the file thanks.
<love_> duflu:  Oh... look at this... I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/love/.compiz/session/</*random alpha numerics*/>"
<duflu> love_: It's likely not the cause because those errors are common. But you should be able to safely delete the .compiz directory too. That might be part of the issue
<love_> I have done that before to temporarily fix it...... I am just wondering if there could be a workaround....
<duflu> The ~/.compiz dir only causes problems if you're been compiling your own compiz plugins
<duflu> love_: Deleting that plus the dconf reset may be the fix
<love_> nope... I don't even use the cube or any of that anymore.... either unity w/ compiz of Lxde with xcompmgr for the transparent terminal
<love_> duflu: Ok. I will try that and let you know
<love_> duflu: nope. I guess I will go fishing with my bug report....  thanks for the help, though!!!
<duflu> love_: No problem. What bug number?
<love_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1128348
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1128348 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity starts without panels" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<love_> duflu: it took me a bit to find it...
<duflu> love_: Please attach the .xsession-errors
<love_> duflu: in the process.... I had to rename it so I could find it in the attachments dialog
<love_> duflu: did you have a chance to look at it yet?
<duflu> love_: Not yet but soon
<love_> duflu: ok thanks :)
<duflu> love_: If that log file came from raring then your problem is that you've somehow made compiz start using gconf instead of gsettings
 * duflu boots raring to double check it's still gsettings
<love_> duflu: the other file didn't have anything in it except stuff about this current LXDE session.... I can logout, and log into Unity... then logout and check that...
<duflu> love_: I'll move the discussion to the bug and add comments there
<love_> Ok... that will be easier.  I need to do something else in a little bit... so I will check this out and post in the bug report if I find a different error file...
<didrocks> hey mmrazik
<didrocks> mmrazik: I got a question on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/libunity-7.0
<didrocks> mmrazik: seems that rev336 was merged by the server
<didrocks> merger*
<didrocks> however, in todays' daily build: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4389883/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.libunity_6.91.4%7Edaily13.03.22ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> the symbol check is normally exported in debian/rules
<didrocks> I'm puzzled how it passed, even if your env wasn't correct in the merger, it shouldn't :/
<mmrazik> let me find the jenkins job
<didrocks> yeah, build logs would be useful to understand what happens
<mmrazik> didrocks: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-team-libunity-libunity-7.0-raring-amd64-autolanding/12/console
<didrocks> mmrazik: dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libunity9/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libunity9.symbols
<didrocks> this should have failed the build
<didrocks> we are doing export DPKG_GENSYMBOLS_CHECK_LEVEL = 4
<didrocks> in debian/rules
<didrocks> are you override that by any chance?
<mmrazik> oh...
<mmrazik> I might
<mmrazik> I copy and pasted this without really understanding if if it is needed and for what
<mmrazik> let me check
<didrocks> I still don't get it
<didrocks> it's in debian/rules
<mmrazik> didrocks: it probably overrides debian/rules
<didrocks> so normally, it has higher priority and overwrite your env settings
<didrocks> ah?
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah... it does. Let me remove that hook completely.
<mmrazik> sorry for that
<didrocks> mmrazik: yes please, remove it everywhere :)
<mmrazik> should have checked with fginther
<didrocks> no worry!
<didrocks> glad we understand at least why :)
<didrocks> I was thinking about a direct push to trunk at first
<didrocks> mmrazik: I was doing that when we didn't have the packaging inlined
<didrocks> as we didn't force to update in sync
<mmrazik> I see
<didrocks> now that we are inlined, I'm doing the other way and forcing to be synced :)
<mhr3> didrocks, i have branch that updates the symbols
<didrocks> mhr3: already in trunk, with bumping the changelog (I had to move it fast)
<didrocks> mhr3: should have been in sync, but didn't because of the above issue. Anyway, fixed now :)
<mhr3> didrocks, you pushed directly to trunk?! bad didrocks! :P
<didrocks> mhr3: had to unblock it, that's when we need to take actions sometimes :)
<didrocks> mhr3: and I bzr bd locally :p
<didrocks> (contrary to others, hem :p)
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you mind looking at ps-unity-100scopes-experimental-autopilot-release-testing/?
<didrocks> mmrazik: both ati and nvidia failed
<mmrazik> didrocks: looking (but have a call in 5 mins)
<didrocks> ssh: connect to host dx-autopilot-ati port 22: Connection refused
<didrocks> mmrazik: let me rerun
<mzanetti> hey ho
<popey> hmm, compiz crash with experimental ppa updated today
 * popey tries to reproduce
<popey> yup
<seb128> popey, stacktrace?
<popey> gnome-session[2705]: WARNING: Application 'compiz.desktop' killed by signal 11
<popey> yeah, will do
<popey> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636377/
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<mhr3> dednick, ^
<seb128> mhr3, thanks ;-)
<popey> ping me if you need anything else from it
<mhr3> dunno why some computers don't like null pointers that much
<mhr3> :P
<dednick> stupid computers
<popey> lets scrap null pointers, they're overrated
<dednick> mhr3: you putting null pointers in the scope keyword list? ...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.build-hud-deps/+merge/154889
<mhr3> dednick, are we?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what was the problem you were having?
<mhr3> isn't just the keywords array null?
 * dednick shrugs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, must have been VM
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, built fine in chroot
<dednick> mhr3: the stacktrace seems to be compaining about string. and assumingly g_slist_next wouldnt return a valid pointer when operating on a null list.
<dednick> but that's just assuming
<tsdgeos> oh
<dednick> i'll check for it anyway
<tsdgeos> we have a raring autolander?
<tsdgeos> something's wrong :D
<tsdgeos> dependencies most probably
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-armhf-autolanding/1/console
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmmm...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... sergio enabled raring all over the place yesterday
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: of course all hell broke loose
<mhr3> dednick, where did you get that it's keywords though? i don't see full bt there
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we need some debian packaging massaging to get this working?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I imagine it installs *unity from raring :/
<Saviq> yeah "libunity9 armhf 6.90.2daily13.03.06.1-0ubuntu1"
<Saviq> and "libunity-core-6.0-5 armhf 6.12.0daily13.03.20-0ubuntu1"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep... we also have issues in the way we package autopilot tests (shell and apps)... need to fix that now. if you could try to fix the unity dep it'll be great
<Saviq> I wonder what can we do to stay on top of that...
<mzanetti> Saviq: rename the package
<mzanetti> and install it somewhere else
<mzanetti> or merge back
<mzanetti> somehow
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm the worst person to fix that stuff, my .deb knowledge is →←
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, make it two.... I guess the issue is more that the correct libs are not yet released
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so not really a packaging issue but more a releasing order thing I guess
<tsdgeos> i'd vote for "version number"
<tsdgeos> i mean in quantal is using
<tsdgeos> libunity9_6.12.0-0ubuntu0.1phablet3~quantal1_armhf.deb
<tsdgeos> while in raring is using
<tsdgeos> libunity9_6.90.2daily13.03.06.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<dednick> mhr3: it seems to be the only string not protected by a null check
<tsdgeos> so your phablet version "loses"
<tsdgeos> s/your/our
<mhr3> dednick, it might not even be that method if something got inlined :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you happen to know what are the differences we need in libunity?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, PeoplePreview for the most part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in both libunity and unity-core
<tsdgeos> Saviq: too much work to "properly merge"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to merge upstream? probably, and then upstream is already working on the smart scopes rework...
<mhr3> dednick, looking at the code we add string only if they're length > 0, so definitely no nulls
<mhr3> *add strings only if their....
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so we find a different way to fix this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we need to
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: is shutting down the raring autolander out of scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the build is going to switch to raring soon enough
<dednick> mhr3: std::string value(static_cast<gchar*>(v->data);
<dednick> cannot construct a string with null. will pop in strlen (which it does in the stack trace)
<tsdgeos> ok, so we need a fix :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we should probably think about actually fixing it
<mhr3> dednick, hmm, look fine
<mhr3> s
<mhr3> wow, i need coffee
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep... sergio wouldn't enable it just for fun... we really need to fix stuff
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the phablet-ppa is there for the autolanders to use i understand, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> so yeah, we just need to fix the " 	6.12.0bzr213raring0 (Newer version available) " that shows up in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<tsdgeos> trivial fix is just increasing the vNumber with no merge or anything
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does this ↑↑ work?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, briefly, I'd say... problem is libunity is used by "the other side", too (i.e. scopes)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> sooooo? :D
<mzanetti> Saviq, tsdgeos: any of you might have an idea why this fails in raring ppa builders? https://pastebin.canonical.com/87511/
<mzanetti> doing the same call from a bash script works. seems to be cmake related
<dednick> popey: you just using standard ppa? does it always pop?
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> mzanetti, build-dep python
<Saviq> mzanetti, not python2.7
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/indicators-client/fix-raring-build/+merge/153447
<Saviq> for example
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks... I still wonder why I can't reproduce here
<Saviq> mzanetti, because you have "python" installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, and not just "python2.7"
<popey> dednick: "standard ppa"? I'm using the experimental 100scopes one
<popey> dednick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636433/
<Saviq> mzanetti, sbuild proved useful to debug that
<mzanetti> but if I do a dpkg -S on that import file, it say its in python-distutilslib (or something like that) and according to the build log that one is pulled in by pathon2.7 too
<dednick> popey: ta
<Saviq> didrocks, can we have you for 10 minutes please?
<didrocks> Saviq: in 30 minutes?
<Saviq> didrocks, works
<didrocks> Saviq: like, I'm in a hangout in 2 minutes :p
<didrocks> will ping you back then ;)
<Saviq> thanks
<popey> dednick: yes, it always pops
<Saviq> dednick, hey, where did "If you’ve installed all the qml plugins to local folders (not in the QML_INSTALL_IMPORT path) you may need to instruct qtcreator where to find the plugins." come from? did you have that issue?
<dednick> Saviq: i did in qt creator. it doesnt seem to know about the ./plugins folder. This was just for qtcreator to be able to resolve the sybols
<Saviq> dednick, k I thought it was about something external to lp:unity/phablet
<dednick> Saviq: nope. nothing to do with building/running. only local to qtcreator
<Saviq> dednick, sorry for my ignorance, but where in QtCreator did you set the path? :D
<dednick> Saviq: in the qmlproject file. there is a importPaths key. (we should probably actually set this in lp:unity/phablet)
<Saviq> dednick, ah
<Saviq> dednick, yup
<didrocks> Saviq: available now!
<Saviq> didrocks, hangout?
<didrocks> Saviq: sure ;)
<didrocks> just paste a link
<Saviq> didrocks, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/581ff53bd4b4a1c0d9070050e50e7eb484fd4856
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, you might want to join in, too
<Saviq> if you can
 * tsdgeos tries
<Saviq> didrocks, will the smart scope *unity get bumped to version 7, though?
<didrocks> Saviq: probably, I'm not 100% sure we should and the impact TBH
<didrocks> Saviq: but use 7.80
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: we'll make sure S will inline, even if we don't bump to 7 ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you doing it, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> good
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-python-dep/+merge/154898
<dednick> Saviq: fyi. working on 100scopes again. need to get some bugs sorted, then need to fix autopilot tests. probably wont get anything on UnityNext today again...
<Saviq> dednick, k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you add "plugins" to importPaths in the .qmlproject file?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not using qtcreator, maybe makes sense for someone else to? mzanetti?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what are you using?
<tsdgeos> poor's man text editor
<tsdgeos> kate
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you're not using qtcreator? thats the best piece of IDE ever made :D
<mzanetti> ok... I use kate quite often too
<Saviq> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> cheers. your's too :D
<Saviq> sbuild + shm = speed!
<Saviq> ==, even!
<mzanetti> regarding the .qmlproject file... dunno. I never used them... always go for qmake or cmake directly as I never have qml only stuff
<MCR1> sil2100, Mirv: Hi. I've backported the grid-top-left-corner-miscalculation-fix to compiz/raring, please approve it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz-raring.merge-fix1139835-grid-wrong-top-left-corner-calculation/+merge/154899
<MacSlow> tvoss, regarding testing... are we meant to test pure interfaces too? I thought just real implementations need to be tested. Just wondering about your comment on an MR.
<tvoss> MacSlow, I do see implementation in the MR :)
<MacSlow> tvoss, touché :)
<sil2100> Woha!
<sil2100> What happened to MCR1?
<MacSlow> Saviq, tvoss: you should be happy now with https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-bootstrap-notification-structure/+merge/154748
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I just read through this. It looks quite good but I'd like to ask you to adapt Qt coding style a bit more for Qt code
<mzanetti> MacSlow: also, instead of marking every signal with Q_SIGNAL its common to use a "signals:" section
<mzanetti> MacSlow: whereas Q_INVOKABLE methods with void return value should mostly be declared as "slots:"
<mzanetti> MacSlow: for class Notification I'd prefer signals: and slots: instead of using the Q_KEYWORDS for a hundret times
<mzanetti> MacSlow: also, include own headers before the Qt ones (to avoid some conflicts where std stuff breaks Qt makros in some rare cases)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok thx
<tvoss> mzanetti, signals: and slots: is a bad idea, it clashes with a lot of things from the c++ std-library
 * mzanetti is using signals and slots for 8 years now and it clashed once with a bluetooth stack that had a variable called signals
<tvoss> mzanetti, did you use boost::signals recently? :)
<MacSlow> so I leave Q_* as is?
<mzanetti> tvoss: no... if mixing boost it might be different... I don't consider that c++ std-library tho
<tvoss> mzanetti, fair enough, but I would think that boost::signals might well flow somewhere in the codebase
<mzanetti> MacSlow: just saying... its more common in the qt world to use the signals: and slots: notation
<mzanetti> MacSlow: and I agree with tvoss that there are cases where it can conflict... as long as you don't include boost stuff yourself I see chances quite low tbh
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I rather go the safe (more change-proof) way then and leave it as it is now
<mzanetti> MacSlow: fine with me... you will notice that all the other Qt code "looks different" though  :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... but then I've seen both ways
<dednick> popey: can you try dist-upgrade your experimental ppa again? looks like there is a new verison of unity in there. I reproduced with the one you had, but seems to have been fixed...
<popey> sure can dednick
<mzanetti> MacSlow: this is how a long term Qt dev would write it: https://pastebin.canonical.com/87524/ (note that I'm not saying that you have to change it like this. But I'm a strong believer of consistency in coding styles)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've approved your MR
<tsdgeos> s
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Saviq> let's see what that results in...
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<hikiko> hello :) I just realized I haven't upgrade my phone/chroot for a long time... any instructions on how to do it?
<hikiko> wrong channel
<hikiko> :p
<sil2100> ;p
<popey> seems okay dednick
<popey> thanks
<dednick> popey: weird. dont know what was going on.
<popey> dednick: still get the problem where the dash often doesn't get focus, so keypresses are lost
<didrocks> popey: I think it's fixed in unity trunk
<didrocks> or there is a branch proposed
<popey> groovy
<didrocks> so not a 100scopes issues in fact, I guess
<didrocks> but if you have time to double check that I didn't dream this morning… :)
<popey> you dream about unity?
<popey> You may want to see a mental health professional.
<didrocks> popey: I guess I should, indeed :)
<didrocks> I dreamt that I was pocking jibel for a UTAH issue TBH
<didrocks> and it happened this morning :)
<popey> ooh, you have "the sight"
<popey> what are the lottery numbers this weekend?
<didrocks> popey: if only… if only… :)
<Mirv> hmm, where did MCR1 go, he updated LP 1 min ago :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should we mark "fix/improve build scripts" as DONE ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or there's still something you want to do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, opinion: I don't like the thingy copying the ssh key
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd rather get rid of it (it caused at least some of kgunn's problems)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and either let people do it themselves
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or maybe add another option to run_on_device
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> -key path
<tsdgeos> or something
<dandrader> any javascript experts around? I've an object created like var application = {'name' : "Foo", desktopFile:"bla"}. Then it's assigned to some var qml properties (foo = application).
<dandrader> if I compare var a and var b, both having been assigned to application
<dandrader> with a == b
<dandrader> I get false
<dandrader> even though they hold/point to the same application var
<dandrader> because if I do a.desktopFile == b.desktopFile I get true
<dandrader> If I print each of them I get: "ModelObject(0x1cc1dc0) == [object Object] is false"
<dandrader> so they are not really the same thing. I wonder what's the difference
<tvoss> kgunn, MacSlow|lunch ping
<kgunn> kgunn: pong (while making a coffee)
<Saviq> dandrader, one of them is a ModelObject, the other is just a JS object with the same properties
<Saviq> dandrader, they're simply different types
<dandrader> Saviq, I think I got it. when I push a JS object (the [object Object]) onto a ListModel, that ListModel creates a ModelObject storing the same properties. As a ListModel holds ModelObject instances and not regular js objs, right?
<dandrader> a lot of magic happening behind the scenes :)
<tvoss> kgunn, up for a quick hangout? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7a2b5e6fd3ee0ae56e48da542672de9bab0bf8a3?authuser=0&hl=en
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, yup
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> greyback, do you know details on how the switch between shell rendering and application rendering takes place on the device?
<dandrader> or not "details" but just what actually takes place
<dandrader> some context: I'm poking and testing Stage.qml
<greyback> dandrader: sure, I do
<greyback> dandrader: sorry in a meeting right now, I'll ping you when free
<dandrader> so while an application is being rendered, does it render directly to the framebuffer that is being shown or does always renders to an offscreen fb that shell then takes and composites?
<kgunn> tvoss: give me like 5 min
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<tvoss> kgunn, ack
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, if you have a chance, can you please have a look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/134926716/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.unity_7.80~phablet1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> sil2100, and hopefully point me at the correct solution
<kgunn> tvoss: ready? sorry for the delay
<tvoss> kgunn, no worries, as long as you are dressed now :) https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7a2b5e6fd3ee0ae56e48da542672de9bab0bf8a3?authuser=0&hl=en
<mzanetti> please mark hangout links with potentially naked people as "use at your own risk" or something like that
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> kgunn, tvoss: ping
<sil2100> Saviq: give me a moment
<tvoss> Saviq, MacSlow can you jump on here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7a2b5e6fd3ee0ae56e48da542672de9bab0bf8a3?authuser=0&hl=en ?
<MacSlow> tvoss, one sec...
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ping
<dednick> Saviq: i'm going to give the standup a miss if that's ok. dont have anything to report on the UnityNext side, and i'm pretty busy with the other things.
<Saviq> dednick, k
<dednick> ta
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unity-core is not part of https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity-core is built from unity
<Saviq> tsdgeos, next page, btw
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah there's more pages
<tsdgeos> ...D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seen unity failed to build?
<greyback> dandrader: back. A better person to ask about that would be loicm. He knows more about the lower-end bits
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, investigating, it's _weird_
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shout if you want me to have a look too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thing is...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unless we've been building a more recent bamf in the PPA (/me checks)
<Saviq> no, we weren't
<Saviq> then I don't understand how it could ever have built...
<Saviq> the missing symbol was added in lp:bamf in r496
<Saviq> and was never backported to lp:bamf/0.3
<Saviq> so I don't understand how it could ever work...
<Saviq> ah wait
<Saviq> got it
<Saviq> bamf was built in the other ppa
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: sil2100:  I'm working on fix for Unity 5.0 & 6.0 and wanted to get your opinion on getting this in as an SRU.
<didrocks> sure, what about it?
<sil2100> What's up?
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, here the branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity/no-window-decorations-5.0 & https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity/no-window-decorations-6.0
<ChrisTownsend> They are a partial backport of https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/switcher-glowing-decorations/+merge/134019
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho says in bug #1122478 that there are no regressions.
<ubot5> bug 1122478 in Unity 6.0 "Unity appears to enable decorations in _MOTIFY_WM_HINTS on its own" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122478
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: yeah, I can confirm it... We actually are using this in unity for months and nothing has been spotted so far
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Yep, it works quite nice:)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's extract unity-core from lp:unity/phablet, what do you think?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean not using it unity-core?
<didrocks> I'm letting lukasz looking at it for now, ping me if you need anything (but sounds legit to me)
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: Ok, cool.  Thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we don't build the whole of unity
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just UnityCore, which is what we are doing in ./build anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean adding unity-core code to the lp:unity/phablet repo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's extract it from lp:unity/phablet-mods
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: I'll take care of it then, let me just note it down ;p
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, cool.  I'll get an MP ready for it and we'll go from there.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we create a new repo that only builds unity-core and that's the one we use in the ppa
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe we can even reuse lp:unity/phablet-mods just to build unity-core?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: awesome - the bug is SRUable so feel free to MR against 5.0 and 6.0, we'll prepare the bug descriptions and keep it on our radar
<tsdgeos> changing the debian compile files and that's it?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Very good, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, CMakeLists.txt, too
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to work on that? or you do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm good, thanks
<tsdgeos> good :-)
<mterry> didrocks, does sam hang out in any IRC channels/
<mterry> ?
<didrocks> mterry: he was before hanging out here, but not for a long time
<mterry> I have a question about this merge
<didrocks> mterry: you can maybe send him a PM?
<mterry> May have added a new regression for me
<didrocks> smspillaz
<sil2100> mterry: what's up? You can try e-mailing him
<sil2100> Although he might be sleeping now
<mterry> talking to him now
<Saviq> greyback|food, nic-doffay standup?
<nic-doffay> one sec Saviq
<davidcalle> didrocks, would you have a couple of minutes for 7 quick MPs?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'll ignore 7 and read it as "a" ;)
<didrocks> (and ignore the s as well :p)
<didrocks> davidcalle: sure, fire on! ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes/+activereviews : everything except coloulovers, I've been ping-ponging on it with jamesh, he will have the final word :)
<davidcalle> colour*
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks, looking!
<sil2100> Saviq: you still have that build problem? From what sources are you building exactly?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I think we'll manage, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, it's just us and all of our outdated branches :P
<sil2100> ;p
<cyphermox> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> cyphermox: not sure if you missed it or just didn't have the time yet... just in case: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/add-tests/+merge/153695
<mzanetti> I have created the bug report as you asked
<cyphermox> mzanetti: cool, yeah I hadn't see it yet
<cyphermox> mzanetti: just waiting for the release team to chime in
<mzanetti> cyphermox: yeah... fine with me. I'm not in a hurry. just wanted to let you know because I guess the releasing thing is better to be done sooner rather than later
<cyphermox> I explicitly don't want to block adding tests, but adding the package constitutes a feature. If they're not happy, we could just drop the new package and keep the added tests.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> sorry, I was fixing major computer troubles this morning, so I couldn't look earlier
<mzanetti> no problem
<mterry> fginther, mmrazik : did the video capture crash X here?  http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/133/consoleText
<mmrazik> mterry: btw. we are trying to hide internal IPs
<fginther> mterry, I haven't figured this one out yet
<mterry> mmrazik, sorry
<mterry> mmrazik, the ship sailed on that IP a while ago though, right?  :)
<mmrazik> I fear so, yes :)
<mterry> didrocks, so the intel tests seemed to have experienced a freak error.  Is there anything in the unity stack you particularly wanted released?  (I think it'd be safe to manually publish if you wanted it)
<kgunn> mzanetti: so if one were to write a mock/dummy component to add to unity....which directory would it go in "Components" ?
<kgunn> at least all the "fakes" are in there now
<mzanetti> kgunn: I think the FakeApplicationManager is misleading
<mzanetti> kgunn: you are talking about some mock to be used for testing,right?
<kgunn> yeah
<mzanetti> kgunn: those should go to tests/<type of test>/mocks or something like that
<mzanetti> kgunn: the FakeApplicationManager is not used for testing, but to be able to run the shell on the desktop.
<mzanetti> kgunn: thats why it is in the real Components
<kgunn> :) got it
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...
<mzanetti> np :D
<didrocks> mterry: nothing particular as long as we don't have the compiz fix
<mzanetti> kgunn: albert started in tests/qmluitests/qml/ for the HUD mocks.
<mzanetti> the qml at the end might not be the best name but I'm not sure yet how it will end up (one dir for all mocks vs each moch has its own dir)
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^
<kgunn> mzanetti: ack...will take a peek
<fginther> mterry, I'm assuming X crashed, but no crash was saved
<fginther> mterry, the entire run looks hosed, what few test ran failed
<fginther> mterry, any chance we can restart just the intel run?
<fginther> mterry, actually a full restart wouldn't really hurt anything, but I see a test is in progress
<mterry> yeah
<dandrader> grantbow, but the shell is always on top of the app, as it has to capture input on the right edge so that shell that show the application switch animation (using screenshots)
<dandrader> s/ grantbow / greyback
<dandrader> autocomplete failed me
<dandrader> s/that show/can show
<dandrader> greyback, right?
<greyback> dandrader: that's correct, yes
<jibel> mterry, hold on, I'm reran 100scopes to check if we can reproduce the panel test failure we had on previous run
<jibel> mterry, and also run them on intel since the box didn't restart previously and required a physical action
<mdeslaur> sil2100: hi! what exactly creates the "unity" compiz profile when a user logs in for the first time?
<mdeslaur> I am trying to enforce default gsettings for unity...but creating gschema.override file only seems to affect the "Default" compiz profile so I'm trying to figure out what exactly is creating the "unity" compiz profile
<seb128> mdeslaur, not sure if that's helpful, but profiles use schemas relocation
<seb128> mdeslaur, see e.g /usr/lib/compiz/migration/compiz-profile-Default.convert
<seb128> [org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/Default/plugins/core/]
<seb128> it means it's not normal org.compiz.. keyname you need to use
<seb128> but "schemas:/relocation path"
<sil2100> mdeslaur: hi, sadly gsettings overrides do not work for relocatable schemas if anything
<mdeslaur> I tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637288/
<seb128> mdeslaur, that's what allows to have the same schemas "deployed/used" at different places
<mdeslaur> sil2100: hrm...any idea what the best way to set default values for new users would be?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I also think that the user profile is created by a copy happening on first login
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, but I can't seem to find where that logic lives
<mdeslaur> I see all the gconf migration stuff, but can't find where the "unity" one is created
<sil2100> mdeslaur: it's been a while, let me think a moment to remind myself of how it all works
<mdeslaur> hehe :P
<mdeslaur> ah! found it.../etc/compizconfig/unity.ini
<mdeslaur> sil2100, seb128: thanks for your help, I think I found what I was looking for
<seb128> mdeslaur, great
<mdeslaur> so...many...migration hacks... :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, yeah, that's the "master" I think
<seb128> e.g what is used for the first run copy
<seb128> which writes in gsettings
<sil2100> mdeslaur: good to hear that, since I'm busy with so many things that it's hard to get a time slice for anything
<sil2100> Especially with my GPU hanging
<mdeslaur> sil2100: sounds exciting :P
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i have an autopilot question
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hit me
<kenvandine> i used qtcreator to add autopilot functional tests to my project, the stub helloworld example it creates fails
<kenvandine> 11:49:59.775 WARNING __init__:197 - Caught exception while searching for autopilot interface: 'DBusException("Could not get PID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name",)'
<kenvandine> i suspect whatever causes that is the root of the problem
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hmmm I haven't seen the template so far...
<mzanetti> kenvandine: but really sounds like a bug in the templae
<kenvandine> i figured
<kenvandine> but what would it be looking for on dbus?
<kenvandine> 11:49:59.743 INFO __init__:121 - Launching process: ['qmlscene', '-testability', '-I', '/storage/1/src/gwibber/modules', '/storage/1/src/gwibber/trunk/tests/autopilot/tests/Generic/../../helloworld.qml']
<kenvandine> is what is being run
<kenvandine> the testabilitity driver?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: basically do this: run your app with -testability and look if it prints a line "Loading testability driver"
<mzanetti> kenvandine: should be the very first thing it prints
<mzanetti> kenvandine: or a error that sould get you further
<kenvandine> ok... that works
<kenvandine> so maybe it is just the path or something silly
<kenvandine> actually, the commands it runs to start it look fine and it prints loading testability
<kenvandine> but the looking for autopilot interface step seems to be what's broken
<kenvandine> i guess that is in the python code here somewhere
<jibel> didrocks, last run of 100scopes is OK on the 3 systems and didn't reproduce the problem we had previously on nvidia
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you do have time https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/testParametrizedActions/+merge/154750
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: interested if clicking in units.gu(1), units.gu(1) also puts your slider at 10 or not
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: besides the regular review of course
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: all the tests passed here
<mzanetti> so if you were suspecting a retina-screen issue, not it works fine
<tsdgeos> good :)
<didrocks> jibel: \o/
 * didrocks hugs jibel
<didrocks> best news from the past 1h30!
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, all approved :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: one thing though: the manpages scope is still installing in /usr/share/unity/lenses
<didrocks> not scopes*
<davidcalle> didrocks, that explains a lot :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: isn't it? :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: mind fixing it?
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks, will fix it a bit later tonight if you don't mind, I'm on weather previews
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, I think I'll have to trigger a rebuild tomorrow morning anyway
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, but we'll finish those merges at about 10pm... ish :)
<didrocks> mhr3: hence the "tomorrow morning" :)
<didrocks> mhr3: thanks btw :p
<mhr3> are you saying you won't be here with us?
<mhr3> :(
<didrocks> mhr3: TBH, when running the build
<didrocks> then it has to build
<didrocks> then publish
<didrocks> then tests running
<didrocks> so like 2h30+
<sil2100> geh, I love local build problems
<didrocks> mhr3: I want to do something else at 1am FYI
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> But finally all is tested thanks to popey
<didrocks> sil2100: hey hey!
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-ref-fix-autopilot/+merge/155017
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
 * didrocks hugs sil2100
<didrocks> big hug!
<sil2100> This is for the DashKeyNavTests failures - really wasted like 1-2 hours trying to build it locally for testing, everything on my system is broken today ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: how many failing tests this is fixing?
<mhr3> didrocks, and you have to be watching it?
<sil2100> This theoretically should fix 5 failures on all platforms
<sil2100> dednick is working on the Alt+F2 issue
<sil2100> I also might be able to have a fix for the shopping issue till EOD today, but we'll see!
<didrocks> mhr3: well, I want then to ensure that the ppa is in good shape
<didrocks> mhr3: so that's why I can run it tomorrow morning
<sil2100> dednick: could you take a look when you have a moment ^ https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-ref-fix-autopilot/+merge/155017
<didrocks> and then fetching it back
<mhr3> didrocks, i'm just kidding, your work day is over already ;)
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: btw. is there an automerger for the libunity-7.0-breakage repo, or things need to get manually merged in?
<sil2100> I mean, branch
<didrocks> mhr3: I'll just cry, somewhere… :)
<dednick> sil2100: i think it's auto
<didrocks> sil2100: great great, can't wait for it!
<didrocks> sil2100: automerging automerging, automerging :)
<sil2100> Since the pch fix you made is still not merged in, so maybe there's a queue right now
<mhr3> didrocks, heh :)
<dednick> unless didrocks has feverishly bee merging all our changes :)
<didrocks> no no :)
<didrocks> I never bypass the merger
<didrocks> isn't it mhr3 :)
<mhr3> didrocks, right, right :P
<didrocks> see ^ :)
<didrocks> speaking of which: mmrazik|afk, fginther: see rev 105
<didrocks> can you please deploy to have unity-lens-friends?
<mmrazik|afk> didrocks: I'll do it
<didrocks> that will make the dear kenvandine happy
<didrocks> mmrazik|afk: not so afk? :p
<didrocks> thanks!
<mmrazik|afk> hmpf
<mmrazik|afk> :)
 * didrocks push the daily release part
<mmrazik|afk> didrocks: done
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik|afk :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, is that a fix for my tiles?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, automerging :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: you bug is prioritized
<kenvandine> cool
<didrocks> sil2100: is anyone reviewing your branch?
<bschaefer> didrocks, if its for the 100scopes could you link me?
 * bschaefer can review
<didrocks> bschaefer: it is!
<didrocks> one sec
<bschaefer> alright thanks!
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/libunity-7.0-breakage-ref-fix-autopilot/+merge/155017
<didrocks> bschaefer: what else would I speak about these days? :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, thanks!
<sil2100> I asked dednick, but he's probably busy now ;)
<bschaefer> didrocks, im not sure haha, just wanted to be sure haha
<bschaefer> sil2100, yeah im guessing hes got lots to do, so im starting to review as well :)
<sil2100> 100scopes is 'the thing' lately
<bschaefer> haha
<sil2100> bschaefer: thanks :)
<didrocks> what I didn't see anything from him?
 * didrocks runs :-p
<bschaefer> np!
<bschaefer> haa
<dednick> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> dednick: \o/ thanks!
<bschaefer> dednick, dang was just getting there! haha
<bschaefer> dednick, i've an easy one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/overlay-scrollbar-filter-results-fix/+merge/155026
<dednick> bschaefer: :) i was painfully aware of the bug
<bschaefer> sil2100, or if you could ^
<bschaefer> dednick, hah
<dednick> bschaefer: ya, i've seen that bug. approved
<bschaefer> dednick, cool, thanks!
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 lost free karma this time, dednick is too fast
<dednick> hehe
<sil2100> But I'll be faster next time!
<sil2100> ;)
<bschaefer> haha
<dednick> i havent got any karma in about 3 months. i hope i'm going to get 20k lines worth of it now!
<bschaefer> haha, you'll get like 100 points maybe
<bschaefer> you can split it up into like 20 different branches that all depend on each other :)
<dednick> hehe. i had a few, but they've all been merged into the super massive one now.
<bschaefer> haha
<sil2100> Is there a karma ranking anywhere?
<sil2100> ;)
<dednick> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
 * bschaefer thinks the jenkins bot cheats
<sil2100> I see I have still lots of karma to earn!
<sil2100> pstolowski: ping!
<pstolowski> sil2100: pong
<dednick> bschaefer: you mind taking a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.scope-bar-tabbing/+merge/155030
<bschaefer> dednick, on it
<dednick> crap. sorry. it's done somthing stupid
<dednick> like propose into lp:unity
<dednick> :)
<bschaefer> dednick, hah, I was wondering about the diff haha
<dednick> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.scope-bar-tabbing/+merge/155032
<bschaefer> dednick, cool
 * bschaefer reviews
<dednick> bschaefer: i've nearly merged into lp:unity with this branch by mistake before. :)
<bschaefer> dednick, haha, that would have been interesting if it made it through!
<dednick> think didier missed a few heart-beats
<sil2100> dednick: you rock
<sil2100> dednick: this was also causing a failure in the latest AP run, awesome ;)
<bschaefer> ha, yes he would have
<bschaefer> dednick, works, approved!
<davidcalle> didrocks, regarding manpages installing in unity/lenses I've just checked latest trunk, it doesn't
<didrocks> davidcalle: ah ok, so just a rebuild ahead :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, getting there http://ubuntuone.com/6KHls5qzH66ZnCHZ6AwJW2 , http://ubuntuone.com/1fYiLxC1TaFi9PXHaTIzfb
<didrocks> davidcalle: awesome! (because of the city you have chosen of course ;))
<davidcalle> didrocks, ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: but come on! bad weather!!!
<didrocks> I held you responsible :p
<didrocks> you think you will have an image available?
<didrocks> in the preview?
<davidcalle> didrocks, I hope so. I mean, I can auto flickr something, but it's hard to get it right. I do hope Design will have a bright idea ;)
<davidcalle> if city == "lyon": icon = "cloudy" :p
<bschaefer> dednick, so, ChrisTownsend is unable to login with lightdm using the scopes ppa...
<bschaefer> didrocks, ^
 * bschaefer will give it a try
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, it's strange.  I get a blank screen with the cursor.
 * bschaefer re logs
<didrocks> davidcalle: tsss :p
<didrocks> bschaefer: hum, weird…
<didrocks> working here
<bschaefer> didrocks, yeah, its working for me as well
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, strange...
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: Not sure what to say.
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: I'll try it again.
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, hmm yeah, also check the permission of...something
 * bschaefer forgot the file
 * bschaefer looks it up
<bschaefer> didrocks, turns out it was an ~/..Xauthority permission problem
<bschaefer> upgrading turning it to 600
<bschaefer> turned*
<didrocks> bschaefer: I doubt that the components are changing that
<didrocks> I would go for a crash or whatever changing it :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, well that could make sense, I wonder what caused it to crash
<bschaefer> didrocks, cause purging the ppa caused it to go back to 664
 * bschaefer shurgs, its fixed now
<didrocks> bschaefer: hum, we don't install anything in ~/ ;)
<bschaefer> didrocks, well thats nice of you :), but im guessing it was a crash that did it (cause he had a black screen with a mouse)
<didrocks> sounds like a xorg crash
<bschaefer> yup, interesting
<didrocks> not first time I'm hearing that story
<bschaefer> but changing the permissions fixes it
<bschaefer> yeah, happened to me when messing with my video card driver
<didrocks> mterry: around?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah hi
<didrocks> mterry: hey hey! :)
<didrocks> mterry: as cyphermox has an issue with his disk
<didrocks> mterry: I wonder if you have time to manually published what can safely be manually published?
<mterry> didrocks, alright, let me look
<didrocks> mterry: thanks!
<didrocks> I think qa as a packaging change
<didrocks> blocking indicator
<didrocks> and misc
<didrocks> hum, no indicator only
<didrocks> mterry: in fact qa alone
<didrocks> mterry: indicators and oif are yellow because I'm taking that status even if there is nothing to publish
<didrocks> mterry: it's a one line change, but I want to cover it by tests before fixing :)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah.  qa published
<mterry> didrocks, did you say indicators and oif don't even need manual?
<didrocks> mterry: thanks!
<didrocks> mterry: nope :)
<mterry> ok
<didrocks> that was easy in fact :)
<didrocks> thanks mterry
<mterry> :)
<cyphermox> Yeah its just qa
<cyphermox> Didrocks disk is replaced btw....
<mterry> cyphermox, welcome back to the digital world!
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, back on track? :)
<didrocks> ssd?
<cyphermox> Yup.
<didrocks> did you have a ssd before or it was a hd?
<cyphermox> Apparently a known issue with think pad x230
<didrocks> urgh :/
<cyphermox> It was also a SSD
<didrocks> ok, so not a huge difference
<cyphermox> 60gb and 300$ difference
<cyphermox> :-)
<didrocks> nyeah :p
<cyphermox> Still got to report a bug I found with uefi in the daily
<didrocks> cyphermox: your SSD is not covered by the garantee?
<cyphermox> Well, yeah, need to rma
<cyphermox> But when you do that you need to calculate a few days off time
<cyphermox> Both my computers were broken
<didrocks> yeah, unfortunate :/
<cyphermox> Going to replace the rotary disk on the other one to see if it's the problem
<didrocks> cyphermox: you need to work from your tablet! :-)
<didrocks> yeah
<cyphermox> Haha
<cyphermox> I wish I could
<cyphermox> I will be able to as soon as we have a console app and good bluetooth
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: go fix bluetooth! :-)
<sil2100> ;)
<cyphermox> The bluetooth part is almost done :-)
<cyphermox> I sent patches on the ml
<cyphermox> With this bluetooth starts... You can definitely pair a mouse
<didrocks> that would be of help :)
<cyphermox> I had some issues with the keyboard which I'm still debugging
<cyphermox> Oh.
<bschaefer> sil2100, or dednick https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/duplicate-dash-home-quicklist/+merge/155044
<cyphermox> Yeah, gonna need to run that in gdb, I think I know just what might be the issue
<didrocks> cyphermox: nice! good luck
<didrocks> and good luck guys
<didrocks> running a 100scopes build tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> Rock!
<didrocks> and testing it before going on weekend
 * didrocks waves good evening
<cyphermox> Good evening didrocks
<didrocks> see you cyphermox!
<sil2100> bschaefer: hooo, looking good, one moment
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks, also umm
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637978/
<bschaefer> sil2100, lots of unit tests :(
<sil2100> Uuuugh
<bschaefer> sil2100, were the unit tests, tested?
<sil2100> dednick was working on some of those before, but some probably still fail - good thing we don't care about those that much :D
<sil2100> Just kidding!
<bschaefer> hahaha
<bschaefer> well we just have to prove its the change of code and not regressions
<sil2100> But yea, dednick fixed a few of those before, but seems like still some are to be done
<bschaefer> which we can fix later
<bschaefer> sil2100, I can start looking into those...cause a lot of the 100scopes bugs are...not specific
<bschaefer> and more towards the Home Scope branch
<kgunn> back
<dednick> bschaefer, sil2100: i normally run the unit tests before i merge
<bschaefer> dednick, hmm were those failures there?
<bschaefer> [  FAILED  ] TestThumbnailGenerator.TestGetManyFileThumbnail, this one is fixed in trunk unity (or about to be)
<dednick> um. a couple of them
<bschaefer> alright
<dednick> havent seen the launcher ones
 * bschaefer takes a look at them
<bschaefer> pstolowski, hey, do you need a review of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-home/privacy-and-disabled-scopes/+merge/155045
<pstolowski> bschaefer: yeah. mhr3, or have you started reviewing it already?
<bschaefer> pstolowski, I haven't, I figured I could help test it out
<mhr3> pstolowski, not yet
<mhr3> pstolowski, on skype
<bschaefer> i know a little bit of vala but now as much as you guys :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, I can start reviewing it, also hello!
<bschaefer> s/now/not*
<mhr3> bschaefer, hey! :)
<sil2100> Ok guys, I think I'll go rest now
<sil2100> See you around!
<pstolowski> bschaefer: thanks for help
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks! Have a good rest!
<bschaefer> pstolowski, np!
<mhr3> of course i broke half the tests
<mhr3> grrrrr
<bschaefer> half is a lot
<bschaefer> mhr3, where is the new libunity at? that has unity-protocol-private >= 6.91.7
<bschaefer> trunk is only 6.90.2 :(
<bschaefer> pstolowski, you would also most likely know ^
<pstolowski> bschaefer: libunity-7.0 branch
<bschaefer> pstolowski, thanks!
<kgunn> dandrader: hey, i know all the autopilot/qmlui tests get run as part of ci
<kgunn> dandrader: but when do those component unit tests get run?
<kgunn> dandrader: e.g. tst_Carousel
<kgunn> or tst_Mathlocal
<dandrader> kgunn, as far as I know tests under tests/qmluitests/ are not run by CI yet
<dandrader> kgunn, but the ones under tests/unittests are (besides autopilot tests)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, while unitys rebuilding...
<bschaefer> pstolowski, 22	+ preferences.notify[DISABLED_SCOPES_KEY].connect ((obj, pspec) =>
<bschaefer> shouldn't we also update_disabled_scopes (); when its renabled?
 * bschaefer could have missed that signal
<pstolowski> bschaefer: it's the same key/signal
<bschaefer> pstolowski, o nice, well ill be testing it in a couple minutes :)
<pstolowski> bschaefer: whenever it changes (scope added/removed), we get it
<bschaefer> pstolowski, nice, the DISABLED_SCOPES_KEY made me think there was an ENABLED_SCOPES_KEY
<bschaefer> pstolowski, hmm I still seem to get some results flash up from the internet when its turned off
<bschaefer> pstolowski, http://i.imgur.com/wehd89M.png
<bschaefer> (the scroll bar goes down into more results from the internet)
<pstolowski> bschaefer: that's because there is second part of that feature, which lives in a libunity branch which is just MPed
<pstolowski> bschaefer: hmm, but more suggestions shouldn't be there
<bschaefer> pstolowski, o well nice then, what is something I should test out with this branch?
<bschaefer> pstolowski, well it randomly shows up...
<pstolowski> bschaefer: did you re-issue the search after changing this flag?
<bschaefer> pstolowski, well I had it off we I recompiled with your branch
<bschaefer> so its been off the entire time
<pstolowski> that's totally weird
 * bschaefer goes to make sure its using the right unity-scope-home
<bschaefer> because your changes make sense...
<pstolowski> bschaefer: btw, my changes only disable comms with smart scope server OR passes list of scopes to disable *on the server* to smart scopes server (the ones defined in disabled_scopes gsettings key); the change in libunity that I mentioned also disables remote search for any local scopes
<pstolowski> bschaefer: so without libunity fix, local scopes that do remote queries will continue doing them
<bschaefer> pstolowski, well Im a bit behind on the new changes, so im just using the home-scope from what I know
<bschaefer> but yeah, let me grab mhr3 branch and give that a test
<pstolowski> bschaefer: that's fine, we just realized some of these requirements yesterday..
<mhr3> pstolowski, fwiw it works fine for me
<bschaefer> pstolowski, well mhr3 is a bit more of a trusted source ;)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, and yeah, its seems a few of these requirements would have been nice to have a bit earlier
<mhr3> i'm approving it
<bschaefer> mhr3, well im going to give it a run just to confirm (for my own sanity)
<mhr3> sure
<bschaefer> never hurts
<pstolowski> thanks
<mhr3> i'm glad you're doing that actually :)
<bschaefer> :), search/backend stuff is always fun
<mhr3> there is definitely some race in lenses though
<mhr3> eeeh, scopes
<mhr3> i think cancellation isn't handled correctly
<bschaefer> i wonder if unity is pushes a request before the private bit gets updated
<pstolowski> mhr3: is cancellation already helping in home scope searches?
<mhr3> pstolowski, you implemented cancellation?
<pstolowski> mhr3: no, I didn't, just wondering if master scopes somehow cancel search for same channel already if new one arrives
<mhr3> nope
<mhr3> it's complicated for them because of the synchronizer
<mhr3> for example if first search queries all subscopes and second just a few of them, even if you cancel the request in between, the scopes don't know about it and will push results into the synchronized model while you're expecting that only the new search results will get there
<mhr3> and now that i think about it, this is pretty fundamental issue
<mhr3> why oh why on friday....
<bschaefer> mhr3, so you have the weekend to think about it!
<mhr3> yey me
<bschaefer> mhr3, could your force only being able to have 1 search query going at a time?
<pstolowski> mhr3: so, the libunity fix works fine for me
<mhr3> bschaefer, sure, but that will make searches slow
<mhr3> cause you'll be always waiting for the slowest scope
<bschaefer> hmm, well I guess I was imagining each scope having only 1 active search going
<bschaefer> and a new one cancels the last active search and starts a new one
 * bschaefer is also missing most of the details of how things are handled under the hood
<mhr3> let's just say that cancelling searches is not as simple as it seems :)
<bschaefer> yeeah, its easy to imagine though!
 * bschaefer confirms the fix is working super late as well
<mterry> fginther, you still around?  what to do for a package like qtubuntu that arm-only?  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtubuntu-quantal-i386-autolanding/1/console
<fginther> mterry, I'm here. Looking...
<fginther> mterry, I need to modify the job config to use armhf instead of i386. Shouldn't take too long, then I'll reapprove
<mterry> fginther, thanks!
<fginther> mterry, re-approved. Will watch it just in case it fails again.
<mterry> fginther, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-23
<tigrang> Is anyone else experiencing this with build 6.12.0daily13.03.20-0ubuntu1 - maximize a window, then restore it, the window border and actions becomes unresponsive.
<tigrang> (not sure if directly related to unity)
<bschaefer> tigrang, its a regression that has been fixed
<bschaefer> should be pushed out monday I would hope
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1158161
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158161 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] Unmaximized windows can't be closed, minimized, moved" [High,Triaged]
<tigrang> nice, thank you
<tigrang> I feel pretty dumb now, I thought I messed up something and spent an hour trying to fix it before I just re-installed ubuntu last night - wish I found that bug report heh
<bschaefer> :), well re-installing it told you it wasn't your fault
<tigrang> Yea good to know I'm not *that* dumb :P
 * bschaefer use to do that more often then he would like to admit
<tigrang> This may be because I have a slow computer, but after making minor changing and building, it still takes a couple minutes - is that normal? Are there any tips to making it build faster (I'm already using -j4 concurrency)? Thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-17
<tsdgeos> is it me the only one having that i can't get a login to unity7 anymore?
<tsdgeos> i select unity7 and then i get nothing :D
<tsdgeos> need to start it from the vt
<tsdgeos> and somehow my fonts are different :S
<tsdgeos> back in a sec
<tsdgeos> fonts are back to correct at least
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works fine here, only issue is that I have to unlock twice upon resuming
<tsdgeos> maybe something gets upset about me using kdm and not lightdm
<tsdgeos> which would be totally sad, but you know how the future is, no more splitting of responsabilities, one process takes it all
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, I remember sil2100 mentioning that the unity8 landing has a workaround for the current AP tests, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, one of them, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: you tested with latest and greatest, of course? :)
<Saviq> didrocks, on Friday, so no :P
<didrocks> Saviq: well, you dist-upgraded with 5.2?
<Saviq> didrocks, of course
<didrocks> so I guess that's fine, or do you want an additional try?
<Saviq> didrocks, no, go for it please
<Saviq> didrocks, we have one more fix in store that we'll land as soon as this is done
<didrocks> ok, Mirv, mind giving a look at publishing the unity8 one? ^
<didrocks> thanks Saviq :)
<didrocks> Saviq: I propose next landing embeed the icon theme changes as well
<didrocks> so that one is done and gone
<didrocks> (it's only unity8 + a seed change)
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, ok
<Mirv> didrocks: Saviq: yes, already started, I was thinking doing Unity8 AP tess manually first although if we're back to normal "we don't duplicate tests" then I can just release it :)
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe we should do a double check as this testing happened on Friday, just in case, wdyt?
<Saviq> Mirv, only unknown issue there was the crash, but I couldn't get to the.crash file
<Mirv> didrocks: Saviq: will do, especially since I already enabled PPA:s etc so ready to run tests
<didrocks> thanks Mirv :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so basically kdm doesn't seem to want to start unity7 and lightdm itself doesn't even want to start in my computer ^_^
<tsdgeos> something broke a lot over this weekend :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yikes
<Saviq> dednick, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/207991? should be small
<tsdgeos> meh, everything here is so broken i get this
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~$ start scope-registry
<tsdgeos> start: Unknown job: scope-registry
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so about that ghost notification we have there, could you check that we still need it with 5.2?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm sounds like you removed unity?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or parts of it..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well i'm running it now
<tsdgeos> so no :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy libunity-scopes0?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what's shipping the scope-registry job
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but what version?
<tsdgeos> i guess that since my session kind of doesn't start properly
<tsdgeos> and i've brought stuff up manually
<tsdgeos> all is unhappy
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sorry... answered in the wrong channel :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 0.4.0+14.04.20140312.2-0ubuntu1
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes... it the "PlaceHolder" for the synchronous notification (e.g. volume up/down) once we'll get a Design and UX for it.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would complain about upstart being unavailable, not that it can't find the job...
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but maybe we don't need it when it's not used
<Saviq> MacSlow, and we're not gonna use it on phone IIRC
<MacSlow> Saviq, the moment we remove it, I bet I'll get a mockup for it ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, right
<MacSlow> Saviq, and I would not want to even further hold back all the notification-related branches due to that
<mhr3> Saviq, can i count on silo with new-scopes today?
<Saviq> mhr3, I think yes, I only have a small landing to do once the current silo for u8 gets in
<Saviq> mhr3, which should be real soon
<mhr3> ok
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... I was reading through the the 8k diff... Looks quite good. Only thing is the PreviewDelegateMapper. Given that this is a cleanup branch already, I tend to think we should already drop the file and replace it with the simeple if condition.
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean scopedelegatemapper?
<mzanetti> err, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, there should be no previewdelegatemapper any more
<mzanetti> *delegatemapper, anyways
<Saviq> tsdgeos, get rid of it ↑?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's used/useful for the tests
<mzanetti> ah...
<mzanetti> well, again... no biggie... I was just thinking that if we don't clean it up in the cleanup branch, this file will be left stale in the tree eventually
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, it's used, isn't it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it is right now, but could be replaced by a "scope == apps ? DashApps.qml : GenericScopeView.qml"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and as DashApps will go away soon too...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well it'll be stale when it's stale, not now ;)
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i have the patch that kills DashFilterGrid.qml and moves it to CardFilterGrid.qml
<tsdgeos> Saviq: commit to cleanup?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> done
<tsdgeos> and i broke tests ^_^
<tsdgeos> done now
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks for catching the panel issue, fixing
<mzanetti> np
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, trunk just got the prereq branches merged
<mzanetti> Saviq: nice. thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, or actually, /me needs to push a button first
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a way to update the diff on LP without pushing something?
<mzanetti> I guess resubmitting would do
<Saviq> mzanetti, no need
<Saviq> mzanetti, LP will notice
<Saviq> (should)
<Saviq> mzanetti, give it a few minutes
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, can we have a silo for row 55?
<Saviq> dednick, re: icons being small, that's probably because you didn't actually get the suru icons, which don't have padding like the others had
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i installed the theme...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I can't get it to work on desktop here either
<Saviq> dednick, and Icon is working, we still need the colourize, only issue is that they're not aspect-correct, but that was design-approved for the time being
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos you guys need help with new scopes?
<Saviq> Cimi, we're good I think
<Cimi> reviews?
<Saviq> didrocks, can we get a silo for row 55 please?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's plenty of branches in need of review in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews
<didrocks> on porter, will get back to you afterwards
<Cimi> Saviq, saw that, was wondering if you had one in particular
<Cimi> I'll start
<Mirv> Saviq: seems to be already
<Mirv> Saviq: correction, not. so, now in landing-012
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, unping
<didrocks> good :)
<Saviq> xnox, hey, did you manage to have a look at crossbuilding under Qt 5.2? the Qt cmake modules fail now due to mkspecs being in multiarch libdirs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you merging trunk to new-scopes-clean-to-trunk and new-scopes-cleanup or should i?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_tabbar/+merge/210453
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, the clipping of DashContent is about when we "zoom out" on right edge
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the -1 is for debugging purpose?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we can probably just use 0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, and in new-scopes about non-favourite scopes we open from the scopes scope
<Saviq> hence the || scopeView.visible
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why would you default to 0 as selectedIndex?
<tsdgeos> -1 is a much better default
<Saviq> we're actually *only* doing scale <= 1.0, never > 1.0 IIRC
<Saviq> contentScale: 1.0 - 0.2 * disappearingAnimationProgress, so yeah
<Cimi> as default, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, there should be no need to clip the ScopeItem, though
<Saviq> or well, bottom, so maybe we need it too
<Saviq> yeah, we do
 * Saviq reboots
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just curiosity, why you put connections outside sortfilterproxymodel?
<Cimi> they don't work inside it?
<Cimi> at least the connection of dashcontentlist
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which connections?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> because they were there
<tsdgeos> and i just changed them
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, isn't like a binding loop here?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because a changes b and b changes a?
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> because it's not a binding
<tsdgeos> just javascript code
<Cimi> when tabbar model changes cound, tabbbar model changes selected index, which will change dashcontestlist index, which has a connection to selected index of tabbar model
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> and will change it to 3
<tsdgeos> so as it was 3
<tsdgeos> it will do nothing
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I see now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was simple, but better to check before approving things :)
<paulliu> Cimi: Actually I got the ZoomableImage from an ancient project of MeeGo. So should I re-factor it to the Components? Because LazyImage is also there. Not sure if we need that to be in the SDK.
<Cimi> paulliu, it's fine if you used someone else code
<Cimi> paulliu, but we need to test it
<Cimi> paulliu, in any case Components
<Cimi> paulliu, then possibly one day SDK
<paulliu> Cimi: ok. got it.
<mzanetti> meh... did a upgrade and now my opengl is slooooow
<Cimi> mzanetti, you sure you're running opengl? :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, if I turn it off, everything is fast again, but ofc no transparancy or shadows or anyhting
<Cimi> can you retrigger? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2469/rebuild
<mzanetti> Saviq: with new-scopes, is there supposed to be a scope that searches everything? Like the Home scope did?
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-scope-scopes
<mzanetti> ah, the scopes scope
<mzanetti> wah... no space left on device to install the scopes scope :D
<Cimi> this space thing just made me waste half an hour
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: here's some more new-scopes feedback: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459/comments/498372
<Saviq> mzanetti, re [] in \n
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a Qt/Ubuntu font bug, nothing we can do about it
<mzanetti> ah ok... if its known and under investigation its ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you give some input on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459/comments/498379
<mzanetti> and perhaps fix it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, old performance issues
<Cimi> on maguro
<Cimi> mzanetti, the 18 assumption, is to avoid caching shitload of pixels on higher density devices
<Cimi> like the nexus 10
<mzanetti> Cimi: doesn't the N10 have 16px/gu only?
<Cimi> mzanetti, manta is 20
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you retrigger this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_tabbar/+merge/210453
<mzanetti> Cimi: I can give you permissions to trigger it :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think I need my pgp key
<Cimi> and I don't know where it is
<mzanetti> Cimi: for the VPN?
<Cimi> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, unrelated to pgp btw ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, so... I'm not sure what happened (maybe Qt 5.2?), but I can't get unity8 to load the suru icons...
 * Saviq builds in saucy
<Cimi> Saviq, gpg
<Saviq> Cimi, again, unrelated
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a vpn key, nothing to do with gpg / pgp
<Cimi> Saviq, thought we needed that key to have vpn
<seb128> Saviq, do you try on a desktop?
<didrocks> Saviq: urgh?
<didrocks> Saviq: the package isn't installed by default
<Cimi> Saviq, at least this was a year ago
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but it's not pgp/gpg
<didrocks> did you install it manually?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes I did
<Cimi> Saviq, which key then?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, vpn key
<seb128> Saviq, Qt got fixed to respect the xsettings, maybe that override your choice?
<seb128> Saviq, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,49387
<Cimi> Saviq, cnonical sends it encrypted and you need pgp/gpg to decrypt it
<Saviq> seb128, sounds sane
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, that explains things ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, which I lost when the laptop totally broke last time
<Saviq> Cimi, your pgp key is probably something worth making a backup of, then ;)
<Saviq> seb128, where do I change the theme these days?
<seb128> Saviq, icon theme? gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme
<Cimi> Saviq, I did!
<Cimi> Saviq, worth remembering where I put it :D
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed ;)
<dpm> hi pstolowski, for the Go scopes, what you've been looking at is to use Go bindings directly, or would a Go scope template be using a C++ library? The reason I'm asking is because it seems that if we're using pure Go cross-compilation would be fine, but it might get trickier if the Go scope template would need to reference C++ code
<pstolowski> dpm, hey! the go bindings use scopes c++ lib, but for specifics please talk to jamesh
<mzanetti> Saviq: the activityindicator in the new scopes preview looks a bit odd/misplaced imo. Is this designed like this? or should there perhaps be a dark overlay or something that makes it clear what this indicator is for?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is no design for it unfortunately, we're thinking it should go to the header maybe
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we'll need design feedback for it
<mzanetti> yeah, sonething... as it is right now its not really good imo
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I mention that in the review or do we want to land it nevertheless and improve this later?
<Cimi> mzanetti, what does the 404 error on autopilot on otto means? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/selectively-skip-nm-test/+merge/206985
<mzanetti> Cimi: probably not publised to the public jenkins yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I have to wait?
<Saviq> mzanetti, later
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, you can use the time to search for you pgp key and connect VPN :P
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> mzanetti, with the new header, hopefully
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: so should we ignore the header issues I discovered too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right... probably
<mzanetti> or is that different
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, not the fact it's not showing while
<Saviq> whole
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the fact it doesn't show on start, yes
<mzanetti> ok. I'll leave the comments, you guys fix what you think can/should be fixed and reply for the rest. that works for me
<Saviq> didrocks, seb128 so... whatever I do, whether we call QIcon::setThemeName or not, whether I set the system theme to "suru" or not... doesn't seem to affect the icons at all, WTH :/
<Saviq> did they change the whole docs layout *again*???
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so... what to do about the dee-qt thing?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee-qt/powerpc-pie/+merge/211308
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://lists.linaro.org/pipermail/linaro-toolchain/2014-January/003942.html
<tsdgeos> mhr3: broken/buggy linker it seems
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh wow...
<didrocks> Saviq: urgh, possiblity, did you ask the sdk guys?
<seb128> Saviq, same here it seems :/
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, no response :P
 * didrocks sigh
<dpm> thanks pstolowski
<seb128> Saviq, didrocks: modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/unitythemeiconprovider.cpp:    QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile");
<seb128> changing that in the uitk to "suru" makes sure used
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> right, that wasn't there before
<didrocks> that was my MP?
<seb128> Saviq, didrocks: so it's our uitk overriding the theme
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> in toolkit
<didrocks> grrr
<didrocks> I don't care enough of it right now, enough battle to pick…
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1378/consoleFull mean the build was killed because it took more than 90 min?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they get stuck sometimes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, normal run is ~50 mins
<tsdgeos> Saviq: get stuck *where* ?
<tsdgeos> i mean tryComprae fails after 5 seconds
<tsdgeos> so how can it get stuck?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, something, not sure, but saw it happen in jenkins a few times now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, never outside of it...
<tsdgeos> if someone could activate the timestamps as i asked :/
<Cimi> can I try to fix this binding loop?
<Cimi> it makes reading logs impossible
<Cimi> only with grep/search
<tsdgeos> i think i had some fix somewhere in seemore
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mzanetti> Saviq: acceptable? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-single-testfunction/+merge/205035
<mhr3> Saviq, we'll be able to get rid of the dep on unity-core soon... yey! :)
<mzanetti> I would have been in desperate need of this when doing the test fixes for 5.2 :)
<Saviq> mhr3, :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, "merge trunk... and do something else" really? :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: obvisously not intentional
<mzanetti> but yeah... happened :/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i can't find if i fixed it, so sure give it a go :)
<mzanetti> and I figured it to be easy enough to not have to undo stuff
<Cimi> hah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you didn't make it work with ninja, just made it not break ninja? ;)
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, one thing I'd be wary of is case sensitivity
<mzanetti> couldn't find any way to do this.
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure "Ninja" will always be cased like this
<mzanetti> hmm... ok. can do that. but so far I've only seen case sensitive generator names. probably I haven't seen all of them though
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
 * mzanetti goes for a run. bbiab
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH I'd probably go for make to be the special case, not ninja
<Saviq> mzanetti, this way we don't break other generators...
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... fair point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you follow up on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/dont-ignore-placeholder/+merge/206950 please
<tsdgeos> yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed.
<Saviq> mzanetti, one last thing before you go :D
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> hit me
<Saviq> mzanetti, can https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/+merge/209642 be put into clean-to-trunk?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't want it to be a separate commit in trunk, so if you don't have any more issues with it, I'll merge it there
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm, yeah, I guess we can now... if you promise not to push any more other changes to that branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. definitely merge them together in the end
<Saviq> mzanetti, "that" → cleanup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, the to-trunk one... I'd prefer no more "lets get this small thing in too" after it's >8k
<mzanetti> Saviq: so if you still want to do small changes in the trunk one, lets only merge the 2 before going to trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> they are quite hard to review already now
 * Saviq will do a silo with both and reconfigure later
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> ok. will be back in less than an hour
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we "killed" lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, it's abandoned
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i should "rebase" https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes_do_not_request_previews_on_activate/+merge/209461 to new-scopes-clean-to-trunk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and maybe we can get a test now?
<tsdgeos> will try
<tsdgeos> Saviq: against new-scopes-clean-to-trunk or new-scopes-cleanup?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your call
<tsdgeos> i read something about you wanting to merge them, not sure if that happened already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not yet, we'll do that just before merging into trunk
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, on top of cleanup, probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that you get all the test fixes already
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-focus-request/+merge/201817
<mterry> tsdgeos, will re-merge, thanks
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval/+merge/202104
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta
<Cimi> tsdgeos, does it require some special package? it fails https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_tabbar/+merge/210453
<tsdgeos> Cimi:
<tsdgeos> * Are there any related MPs required for this MP to build/function as expected?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabsModelIndex/+merge/210380
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm confused, you asked me to test https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/dont-ignore-placeholder/+merge/206950 but you say you already have, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wanted you to follow up, since you reviewed it already
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll test it again anyway
<tsdgeos> almost there :D
<Cimi> on the phone, indicator tells me it's connected but it's a LIE
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you retrigger this as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabsModelIndex/+merge/210380
<mzanetti> Cimi: done
<Cimi> thx
<Cimi> mzanetti, all were built with qt 5.0
<Cimi> I think I lost my gpg
<Saviq> mzanetti, you back?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/undisable-hud/+merge/211344 please
<Saviq> mzanetti, I jumped the gun on landing that...
<Saviq> Friday afternoon brainfart
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I landed disable-hud
<Saviq> mzanetti, need to revert
<mzanetti> oh...
<mzanetti> yeah. that should have gone with the SDK people
<Saviq> mzanetti, worse than that, needs test scripts updated in smoketesting and such
<mzanetti> Saviq: I thought that happened already
<Saviq> mzanetti, in -ci, yes, not in smoke
<Saviq> because, of course, there's 10 different ways to test and scripts...
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mzanetti> approved
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, yeah, Didier approved already
<mzanetti> heh, thanks didrocks... you saved me 10 pushups
<didrocks> mzanetti: what's this rule? :p
<didrocks> like a punishement?
<mzanetti> didrocks: I always forget to top-approve and decided to do pushup so I hopefully start remembering
<didrocks> ahah
<Saviq> didrocks, I told him to go exponentially from the initial 5, but he's a pussy ;P
<didrocks> roh, worse than I. How is it possible?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: Do you happen to know about this QWARN "QQmlComponent: Created graphical object was not placed in the graphics scene." that's what my notification qmltests spit out ever since the move to Qt 5.2. They also segfault frequently.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: I'm already searching for some more info, but thought perhaps you already know about it and how to avoid it.
<Saviq> MacSlow, that looks like things getting torn down too quickly, sounds like some waitForRendering() could help
<tsdgeos> mterry: never seen it
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> mterry: sorry
<Saviq> MacSlow, do you have a trace for the SEGV?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: never seen it
<MacSlow> Saviq, not atm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, approved MacSlow's notification thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, I changed and activated my pgp
<Cimi> mzanetti, can I haz jenkins?
<Saviq> Cimi, you want the VPN access details? mzanetti can't give that to you
<Saviq> Cimi, only IS can
<MacSlow> Saviq, best trace of the segfault I could get... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7108933 missing some -dbg packages still
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, once you have VPN to the QA lab, sign up a user account at jenkins
<mzanetti> Cimi: once you have that I can grant you permissions to retrigger jobs
<Saviq> yikes it's crashing *in* waitForRendering... that's interesting
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx for the review btw
<tsdgeos> dednick: anything missing for top approval of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/indicator_highlight_x_position/+merge/209400 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos:  nope
<MacSlow> dednick, any idea about the failing unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorTestCase.test_indicator_exists here -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5830/console ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anything in new-scopes that need my attention or should i go back to having a look at mterry's split?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti added a comment recently, did you go through it?
<dednick> MacSlow: NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 8773
<dednick> MacSlow: looks like unity crashed
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, let me read it
<Saviq> MacSlow, rerun the job, it was the Qt 5.0 crash, we're on 5.2 now
<MacSlow> Saviq, already retriggered it
<mhr3> Saviq, extend-scope-tool needs some review love
<robru> anybody around to help me troubleshoot a titlebar-menu issue in latest unity7? it stopped working recently (ie, no menubar integration is happening at all for me), not sure if I broke it or if there's been a regression or what
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-18
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, can we have a silo for row 68 please?
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like our tmp app bug is back ;|
 * didrocks hugs Saviq
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks for looking and not having to poke you :p
<Saviq> didrocks, no worries, I'll have a look at the flo and manta fails, too, they look like they can be actual fails
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, do you think there is hope for this fail?
<didrocks> I really wonder what magnetic magic happens on the lab…
<Saviq> didrocks, not without having eyes on the device, or maybe being able to reproduce 100% what smoketesting does
<Saviq> didrocks, while I have you here, can we have a silo for row 68?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's firedrill for now, so you should wait for Mirv/sil2100
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> no image testing for the past 2 images
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I already noticed it on -ci-eng... ;/
<Mirv> Saviq: doing
<Mirv> Saviq: just don't reping three people in 5 mins :)
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm waiting for new test results from latest image to make sure it's reproducible this time as well
 * Saviq wonders how didrocks does it so that both sil2100 and Mirv show up 2s after he pung them ;D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: grid-see-more  is unfinished, shouldn't delay merging
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hence the ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looking at the history new-scopes_do_not_request_previews_on_activate was already merged it seems
<sil2100> Saviq: that's just uh... coincidence!
<Mirv> Saviq: landing-013
<didrocks> Saviq: you don't need to ping us theorically btw ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though it still has no tests, so you can add that to the list i guess
<Mirv> Saviq: so how does this relate to line 13, can that be removed now?
<Saviq> Mirv, ah indeed, yes, please
<Saviq> Mirv, thought we had removed it already
<Mirv> Saviq: done, thanks. ok.
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-ratinginput-signal/+merge/211455 please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that spec'ed somewhere?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/previewwidgets.html#rating-input
<tsdgeos> Saviq: add that into the commit log?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: need to wait for CI to pass to please the checklist
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> we have not fixed CardFilterGrid in clean-to-trunk ?¿
<tsdgeos> it still references template :/
<tsdgeos> this having two branches is a bit of a pain
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can't reproduce "flick one scope to down, so that the header disappears. Then switch to another scope. The header comes back in, but not fully", can you still? Which branch was that? desktop or phone?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: phone. clean-to-trunk
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so works on desktop?
<mzanetti> let me try....
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, couldn't reproduce it on desktop trying a couple of times... was happening about 50% of the times on the phone
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: next time it'd be worth mentioning i guess :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sorry...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which preview did you open that gave you white text header?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: all of them
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: again phone only?
<mzanetti> I didn't really test extensively on the desktop, so yes, all those issues are on the phone
<mzanetti> but let me check
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: desktop too: http://i.imgur.com/5trCs3W.jpg
<tsdgeos> i guess we have a different definition of what white means
<tsdgeos> what is white there?
<mzanetti> below the screenshots
<mzanetti> I guess you're looking at the wrong header
<mzanetti> the preview cnotent header
<mzanetti> the thing with the rating stars
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that
<tsdgeos> i don't see it
<tsdgeos> needed to twist my lcd to see stuff there
<sil2100> mhr3: ping!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah E_TOO_MANY_HEADERS :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so yeah, its not white, but whitish
<mzanetti> on a somewhat whitish background too :)
<mzanetti> :)
<MacSlow> got to ask again... is anybody getting these QWARN-messages "QQmlComponent: Created graphical object was not placed in the graphics scene." when running the unity8-qmltests?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I've seen that with your tests only
<mzanetti> MacSlow: probably related to that workaround where you specify an y value and have a comment "position it before the Column takes over"
<mzanetti> that's something I've never seen before. usually columns work immediately
<mzanetti> so you probably do something weird which triggers that warning and requires that y: workaround
<MacSlow> mzanetti, only started to show up after the switch to Qt 5.2
<mzanetti> might well be that 5.0 just didn't warn you about it...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... also happens when I comment out that line
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I didn't say its caused by that
<mzanetti> I said its likely that this y: workaround wouldn't be required once you get rid of the reason why this warning appears
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but still only a guess. but I would start searching from there
<MacSlow> mzanetti, with the ComboButton I hope this will all become a thing of the past
<MacSlow> and I've still the wait() to get rid of
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the "\n" issue you discussed with Saviq, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, yeah, they got a fix in a silo already
<tsdgeos> ok, so i can ignore it in unity8's side
<Saviq> seb128, pfft! you and your bugs that I file duplicates of ;P
<seb128> Saviq, that's right!
<seb128> ;-)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, got rid of the wait()... but now something the height-asserting fails
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep, ignore that. and depending on what of the header will be rewritten soon, you might want to ignore some of the header issues too. You decide which ones as I don't really know what is here to stay and what isn't
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm installing it into the phone to see if i can reproduce them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5917/console ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the split greeter
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so you still need help on the second wait()?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll check it out in a bit
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no... I got rid of that... but now I've to chase the initialHeight assertion (to verify the notification correctly collapsed)
<mzanetti> yeah. so the question if you think you can manage that or if I should help you with that
 * MacSlow loves to redo tests, which worked before
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I still try own my own for the next half hour...
<mzanetti> ok
<MacSlow> and the fact that roughky 8 out of 10 runs sefault makes me really look forward to the attempt to get it through jenkins again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh... it's a good question where did unity8-greeter come from in there??
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should only be there in the split branch, somehow the device got "infected" with that or something
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can't reproduce the dash header getting lost at middle height
<tsdgeos> on the phone either
<tsdgeos> nor the fact that you say the text is missing
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> hmm... really... the missing text was 100% reproducable here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: once directly after startup the header text is missing here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are you up to date?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and the other is that it disappears when installing an app
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah found how how to reproduce the header thing i think
<mzanetti> I did a fresh flash yesterday and installed that branch, yes
<tsdgeos> ok, no
<tsdgeos> happened once but not again :/
<mzanetti> which one? the getting stuck half way when coming in from the top?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mzanetti> yeah, that's the trickies one, but it did happen regularly here. let me try again
<mhr3> Saviq, can we please land the scope-tool changes with the transition to new-scopes?
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, probably
<Saviq> /we need reviews
<mhr3> all our docs assume those already
 * Saviq reboots
<Saviq> greyback, how's the head?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so. I've started it up, didn't touch the display except swiping away the greeter yet => header text is missing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can't reproduce at all, are you sure your're up to date?
<mzanetti> I just pulled that branch again, yes
<greyback> Saviq: it's fine, thanks for asking? You wouldn't be falling into the assumption that all Irish people get plastered on March 17, would you?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and do you have icons? i.e. is only the header missing?
<Saviq> greyback, NEVER
<greyback> :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, for me the "Apps" header text is centered after swiping away greeter
<mhr3> which is... weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, I had to restart scope-registry and and proxy but yes, I have icons
<mzanetti> just the header is missing
<tsdgeos> can't reproduce neither yours not mhr3
<tsdgeos> but anyway that's the tabbar in the sdk
<tsdgeos> which is an amazing pain
<tsdgeos> and is going away somewhere in the future
<Saviq> and is going away
<tsdgeos> i've made like 10 workarounds to get it to work
<tsdgeos> and none of them seem to be reliable
 * greyback popping to shops
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so yeah. I'm not diapproving it because of that... altough the missing text after app installation is more critical imo
<mhr3> tsdgeos, one more that i just noticed, when closing last app from the running apps category, i need to click the close button twice and at that point it closes and reopens the app at the same time
<mhr3> and yea, preview header widget has white text
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not anymore
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it does in 013
<tsdgeos> i have no clue what 013 is
<mhr3> silo with new-scopes
<tsdgeos> well, update the silo then
<mhr3> i'll leave that to Saviq
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos is building now
<Saviq> mhr3, with the extend scope tool change
<mhr3> Saviq, cheers!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in any case - here's how I reproduce it: make sure apps and amazon scopes are at the top. go to amazon scope, flick it to the bottom. go back to home scope.
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is no home scope, you mean apps?
<mzanetti> yeah, apps, sorry
<mzanetti> anyways, I only had it like once that it was really badly misplaced. mostly its just a few pixels off...
<tsdgeos> can't see it wrong
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... can you reproduce the missing header after app isntallation?
<tsdgeos> haven't tried
<mzanetti> thats happening 100% here
 * Saviq just noticed that double-clicking on a hunk in QtCreator's diff viewer takes you to that hunk in the file, AWESOMES
<mzanetti> heh, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3, what's the FIXME about in the scope tool?
<mhr3> Saviq, need a way to discover the endpoint for the ss-proxy
<mhr3> not possible atm
<Saviq> mhr3, also, 120 columns please (yes, I'm trying to bring astyle over from -api)
<mzanetti> noooooo :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, it's really easier to not have to discuss that *ever*
<Saviq> or well, only once ;P
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> jk
<Saviq> mhr3, also... you're mixing camelCase with unders_score
<mhr3> Saviq, :/ qt uses one, scopes the other... it's confusing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm not saying there's no weirdness in the header, i mean you can see it, otoh the header handling has not really changed, it was probably just there
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<tsdgeos> let's see app install
<Saviq> mhr3, I won't block, but I'd gladly see it fixed sometime
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i don't have more suggestions in my apps scope
<tsdgeos> should i have that?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> at least I do
<tsdgeos> only my apps and available here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: network connected?
<tsdgeos> well i have stuff in the amazon scope
<tsdgeos> so i guess yess
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mhr3> Saviq, so got the astyle script that i can just run on the src?
<Saviq> mhr3, not yet, no, the astyle + clang=format combination you guys have in -api breaks a few things in Qt style, so I have to sit down and flesh it out
<Saviq> mhr3, I can get you a branch
<mhr3> Saviq, if you're fine with doing it later, i am too :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<davidcalle> mhr3, didrocks :  summary : the old photos lens from unity7 needs a bug fix and it 1) doesn't use CI train 2) doesn't have a testing infrastructure. What's the best course of action to release that bug fix?
<didrocks> davidcalle: they have to get a lander for CI Train, the previous infra isn't supported anymore
<didrocks> I think given who worked on the lens, it should be either mhr3 or thorst and I already raised that some weeks ago…
<didrocks> when I saw there was no lander
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ouch it crashed on the app isntall thing _S
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> haven't seen that here
<mhr3> didrocks, so let's say i'm the lander, what's next?
<tsdgeos> ASSERT: "!isEmpty()" in file /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qlist.h, line 287
<mhr3> didrocks, how do we deal with the lack of test infra?
<didrocks> mhr3: just use a silo, as always
<didrocks> to land the .debs
<mhr3> davidcalle, mind writing a test plan for those scopes?
<mhr3> davidcalle, basically bunch of manual testing i guess
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, they have that already, but you probably mean the new testplanwiki pages
<mhr3> davidcalle, right
<mhr3> link?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there's something weird with the apps scope page, it allows me to scroll way past beyond the content
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i have a feeling it has something to do with the running apps renderer
<mhr3> mostly cause the other scopes work fine
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, let me see how they are done and I'll create one for it. The mp is https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-photos/fb-deleted-photos-previews/+merge/211481 and the old test plan is in tests/manual
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you reproduce the problem all the time?
<tsdgeos> it works fine here :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no :/
 * tsdgeos is getting tired of that it works for him
<mhr3> tsdgeos, try installing the 013 silo on the device
<mhr3> so we at least run the same thing for sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm fixing another issue at eht moment
<tsdgeos> i just commented on yours because i happened to pass by there
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: got the crash now too. if you click "open" after installing an app, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no, i press back in the preview header
<mzanetti> ok... that didn't crash here, but left the header empty. clicking "open" crashed unity
<mzanetti> rofl... the stallboard app
<tsdgeos> and i'm back into the debugging hell loop in the phone
<tsdgeos> sigh
<tsdgeos> reboot, debug, mir won't start, debug, mir won't start, reboot, rinse and repeat
<mzanetti> is it intentional that new scopes previews for apps don't show the publisher of the app any more?
<tsdgeos> awesome, and startin scopes doesn't refresh the dash
<tsdgeos> so another reboot loop!
<tsdgeos> and another mir crash!
<tsdgeos> and another mir crash!
<tsdgeos> i forgot how happy i was this week because i didn't have to debug anything in the phone
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you'll have to ask the scopes people about that, we only show what we're asked to via json
<mhr3> mzanetti, looks like bug in click scope, it's providing the description instead of the publisher
<mhr3> alecu, ^
<mzanetti> ok.
<mzanetti> mhr3: I also noticed, that the apps I've installed today appeared in the "installed apps" section, but did *not* disappear in the "more suggestion" sections
<mzanetti> mhr3: more details: I've installed stallboard using the new-scopes branch. I have that app now in both sections. If I restart the released unity8, its only in the installed apps section. then if I restart the new-scopes unity again, that app shows up in both sections again
<mzanetti> so seems the new-scopes backend stuff doesn't seem to filter properly
<mhr3> mzanetti, mind opening a bug about it?
<mzanetti> ack
<mhr3> mzanetti, afaict it's supposed to be working
<Cimi> dednick, in case you missed it https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1283191/+merge/211307
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, can you look over https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/multiple-snap-decision-example/+merge/210638 when you've  a free moment... it's a example to better show off the visual snap-decision queue feature.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's the script driving this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVryb_-gRR0
<Cimi> dednick, I've been picky, but it's one line https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1283191/+merge/211307/comments/499052
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: so the crash we're seeing going back from previews is not new-scopes related, it's just a LVWPH bug, do you want me to fix it in new-scopes-clean-to-trunk or as a separate request for trunk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, separate, we'll land it together
<mzanetti> works for me
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-xvfbtestSomething/+merge/211522
<mhr3> Saviq, when i unlock  the greeter the first time, the dash is kinda stuck
<mhr3> known?
<mzanetti> Saviq: it works fine but has one side effect I'm unsure of: it adds the xvfbtestTarget also to qmluitests. Do we want that or not?
<Saviq> mzanetti, why the -l? also, please use long options in scrips
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> mzanetti, and well, I'd say we should make qmltests only run in xvfb
<Saviq> mzanetti, with an option to run them outside manually
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a but
<mzanetti> Saviq: so: make qmluitests runs xvfb, make testSomething runs normal, make xvfbtestSomething runs xvfb. ok?
<tsdgeos> i know how to fix the bug and what causes it but can't reproduce it in our testcases
<tsdgeos> grrrr
<tsdgeos> lunch
 * mzanetti is waiting for the but
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm starting to think we should start a python helper that will do those things for us, instead of relying on cmake targets
<Saviq> mzanetti, especially since we want to record the runs and store them on failure
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, but that sounds like a bigger task
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, that'd be a first step
<Saviq> (that == the xvfbTest)
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, add --auto-servernum
<Saviq> mzanetti, we might be able to parallelize the tests in that case
<mzanetti> nice one :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, any reason for the -l, though?
<mzanetti> no... sometimes it says here "failed to start xvfb" when I start it manually
<mzanetti> and dunno why, but I thought the -l fixed that
<mzanetti> removed it, still works
<Saviq> mzanetti, I doubt it would
<mzanetti> ah... now I remember
<mzanetti> I was fiddling around with getting some visible output from it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it probably used the same server num, and --auto-servernum makes that go away
<mzanetti> and that's what was left in my bash history
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<mzanetti> its gone now
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't you try xwud? no worky?
<Saviq> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12050021/how-to-make-xvfb-display-visible
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope. that only takes screenshots.
<mzanetti> no video
<mzanetti> unless I missed something
<mzanetti> and before doing an endless loop of screenshot I tried to get the video otherwise, but gave up eventually
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's one more thing
<Saviq> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Saviq> this will be needed on non-free drivers (at least nvidia)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you need to add some dependencies to ./build, at least, and to qmluitests jenkins job
<Prf_Jakob> tjaalton: might be better to talk about bug 1293384 here :)
<ubot5> bug 1293384 in Compiz "Compiz CPU usage dramatically increased in Ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293384
<mzanetti> Saviq: do I need to figure if its nvidia & amd64 or can I unconditionally set the LD_PRELOAD? afaics it doesn't break anything even if not needed
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, should be fine everywhere
 * greyback joining party late, but yay for qt5.2 being released!
<mzanetti> greyback: :D
<tjaalton> so the bug above suggests that the default session is harder on the cpu with software rendering, but why?
<tjaalton> and could that be improved
<Cimi> this is a simple branch, why no one approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/fix-password-predictive-text/+merge/210676
<Saviq> Cimi, read the bug
<Cimi> Saviq, you're right, SDK
<Saviq> Cimi, so well, we should merge this anyway with a TODO mentioning the bug
<Saviq> Cimi, can you take care of that with bfiller?
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> mterry, hey, any idea how unity8-greeter could show up on the -ci mako testrunners? i.e. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5924/console
<mterry> ??
<tjaalton> Prf_Jakob: crickets ;)
<Prf_Jakob> tjaalton: dang :(
<Prf_Jakob> :)
<Saviq> mterry, it's like the device wasn't cleaned or something
<mterry> Saviq, that is using my split branch for sure, has unity8-greeter and uses version 7.85
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but it's a totally unrelated MP...
<mterry> Saviq, I'm assuming that job isn't attached to my split
<Saviq> mterry, nope
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, sounds like poor cleaning
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, what I thought, will pester fginther
<Saviq> mhr3, you and your broadcom
<mhr3> Saviq, kill it!
<mhr3> kill it with chemical fire!
<Saviq> mhr3, you asked about some stuck dash on unlock, what was that about?
<mhr3> Saviq, right, happened a couple of times, when i start the phone and unlock the animation doesn't finish and it's kinda stuck
<mhr3> i have to do right/left swipe to unstuck it
<mhr3> to unstick it?
<mhr3> Saviq, but can't rep reliably :/
<Saviq> mhr3, wash your finger
<Saviq> mterry, no, I'm afraid there's no spec for the swipe in greeter, you'll just have to ping John and dig from there
<Saviq> mterry, maybe simply a +comment on the design doc would be enough
<mterry> Saviq, don't have permissions.  will poke
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, me neither
<mterry> JohnLea, hello!  Did design want the greeter infographics to switch to a different "fact" on a swipe instead of a double tap?
<MacSlow> What would cause a qmltest to not get executed? I get a 0 file-length for the visual-queue and notification-renderer tests.
<MacSlow> Sofar I've not found any hint in the console-output
<mzanetti> MacSlow: what file?
<Saviq> MacSlow, wrong syntax usually
<Saviq> MacSlow, check the console log
<mzanetti> Saviq: are we ok with this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-single-testfunction/+merge/205035
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks OK, I never tested that it works, though
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1404
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, didn't you find out that ninja wants $$ or something and that it's still possible to make it happen?
<Saviq> MacSlow, Segmentation fault
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, ninja wants $$ to not bail out on it, however, it passes both $ on to the makefile wich causes make to fail on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<mzanetti> I asked Satoris. He said only way would be env variable. but I think that would require our own qmltestrunner edition
<Saviq> MacSlow, and the other:
<Saviq> '/tmp/buildd/unity8-7.84+14.04.20140317.2bzr553pkg0trusty1404/tests/qmltests/Notifications/tst_VisualQueue.qml' does not exist under '/tmp/buildd/unity8-7.84+14.04.20140317.2bzr553pkg0trusty1404/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/qmltests'.
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh* ... I renamed it... totally forgot about the CMakefile...
<Saviq> elopio, hey, do we have an established way to check what device (as in mako vs. manta vs. flo) the tests are run? we need to skip the bluetooth indicator test on manta, as it's not available there
<elopio> Saviq: autopilot.platform.model() should return a string that identifies manata.
<elopio> *manta.
<Saviq> elopio, oh good
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<Cimi> ouch!!!
<elopio> Saviq: a better way to do it would be to check if the bluetooth service is available, but if it works with model(), we can use that.
<elopio> Saviq: I'll skip the stand up again, I'm sorry.
<Saviq> elopio, k, the thing is the bluetooth service is available afaict
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, but it just doesn't show the indicator, 'cause there's no hardware
<Cimi> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1283191/+merge/211307
<Saviq> elopio, can I check which scenario is run, or should I just make the condition based on the dict() from the scenario?
<elopio> Saviq: not sure what you mean. I think the scenarios are not involved here, you should just add a self.skipTest statement at the start of the test
<elopio> but I might be missing something.
<Saviq> elopio, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/indicators/tests/test_indicators.py
<elopio> oh, I see.
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-xvfbtestSomething/+merge/211522
<Saviq> elopio, so I can check for self.indicator_name, if the name of the scenario is not available
<elopio> Saviq: yes, that will work.
<elopio> Saviq: in the future it might get ugly, so a cool improvement for when we have time is to add a parameter with the names of the platforms where each test should run.
<Saviq> elopio, I think we had something like this initially ;)
<Saviq> elopio, but then thomi and veebers came in and ripped it all apart :D
<elopio> off with their head.
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you elaborate on that comment?
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure we have X on a nexus 4
<Cimi> mzanetti, so why installing xvfb?
<Cimi> mzanetti, when we do ./build inside adb
<mhr3> Saviq, oh btw you're resetting the searchString i set :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'd leave this to desktop only
<Saviq> mhr3, oops
<Saviq> mhr3, GenericScopeView.qml:onIsCurrentChanged
<Saviq> mhr3, if (!isCurrent) should help there
<Saviq> mhr3, assuming you're talking about canned queries
<mhr3> i am indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, actually isn't it the timer?
<mhr3> Saviq, GenericScopeView.qml:63
<Saviq> mhr3, that could be the case for non-favourite ones, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3, and well, that timer should probably go away anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, right, i was testing with non-favourited only
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-xvfbtestSomething/+merge/211522/comments/499151
<mzanetti> Cimi: besides, you can install xvfb on the device just fine if you want
<mzanetti> which I guess in the long run is what we're targeting, running qmltests on our phones with xvfb too
<Cimi> mzanetti, why xvfb?
<Cimi> mzanetti, we have mir, not x
<mzanetti> so what?
<Cimi> xvfb isn't xorg stuff?
<mzanetti> once we have a mirvfb I'm happy to use that one
<Saviq> Cimi, it's virtual
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't care
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's planned, too, btw
<mzanetti> yeah, makes definitely sense for the full package
<mzanetti> probably not highest prio tho I guess
<Cimi> Saviq, what you mean virtual? isn't lke using xorg nested or such?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no
<Cimi> I don't know, asking
<mzanetti> its emulating x - sort of
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, it does use the X libraries, but not ends up being sent to the hardware
<Cimi> do we have xserver-common on the phone?
<mzanetti> yes
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> its ubuntu :) the full thing. you can also install full X11 if you want. it will complain it can't find hardware drivers tho
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Saviq> Cimi, xvfb != xephyr
<Cimi> good guys
<Cimi> I shut up :)
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, I crashed xbmcremote, did you rebuild for 5.2?
<Saviq> (or have to)
<Saviq> mzanetti, crashes reliably on long-press on album
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I guess I have to :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, you probably do
<Saviq> due to ABI breakage
<mzanetti> I noticed some weirdness too but didn't get to it yet. was first updating the ones that didn't even start any more
<mzanetti> hey guys: here's a review of new scopes + right edge already: http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/v3-co-uk-labs-blog/2333221/ubuntu-mobile-hands-on-review
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: created a MR for the back crash
<tsdgeos> now i only need to find out why the empty hader
<tsdgeos> +e
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: awesome. eating right now. will review in a bit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dude but it's almost dinner time ^_^
<mzanetti> yeah, eatin linner :P
<tsdgeos> linner rocks, much better than brunch
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm, i can't reproduce the missing header anymore, wonder if the same fix for the crash also fixed it, please have a nice linner and see if you can still get it after merging the MR into clean-to-trunk
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> lol, just got an email "You hurt my car on the road. Look at these photos in the attached archive and contact me as soon as possible. Otherwise you'll get legal action.", with a US phone number
<Saviq> with a image-as-screensaver attachment, too ;)
<tsdgeos> he's a tourist :)
<mzanetti> the best I ever got was someone pretending to be a hatched man and saying that he would not hurt me if I pay more than the guy who hired him
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kicked the silo build with your lvwph fix branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<Saviq> mzanetti, "hatched man"?
<mzanetti> meh... I knew dict.leo.org fooled me on that one
<mzanetti> a hired killer
<mzanetti> not sure what's the correct term
<Saviq> should've been hatchet man, if anything
<Saviq> hitman
<Saviq> is probably the most common one
<Saviq> mzanetti, "hatched man" would be one that came out of an egg :)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> see. that's why I asked you to proof read the website
<Saviq> yeah, sorry didn't get to it yet...
<mzanetti> np. not really in a hurr
<mzanetti> y
<JohnLea> mterry; hyia, in answer to your earlier questions, not atm, lets leave it as double tap for now (swipe has possible conflicts with the unlock gesture)
<Saviq> had a tough weekend, friends came over with wedding invitations (and 1.5l of tequila, not like that mattered)
<mterry> JohnLea, ok
<Saviq> JohnLea, ack
<tsdgeos> hatchet man would be scarier
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which silo number is it btw?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 13
<Saviq> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-013
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Do you know anything about the unity8 test running migration to click? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, no
<dednick> Saviq: are tabs staying for indicators?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is it this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_big_item_resize/+merge/211554
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think so
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<Saviq> dednick, but there's no one told me this or otherwise
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's building in the silo already
<mzanetti> ah, cool
<dednick> Saviq: ok. thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually should be built already
<mzanetti> 13, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> elopio, hey, do you have a few minutes?
<elopio> Saviq: in a meeting now. What about in 30 minutes?
<Saviq> elopio, sure, please ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, non-ui qmltests still run under xvfb, that expected?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think that should be the case, it's running under minimal QPA for a reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: only when calling make qmltests I think. make test should still be QPA
<Saviq> mzanetti, fails in jenkins
<Saviq> mzanetti, complaining about xvfb-run
<mzanetti> yeah, started to update the job but had to wait to see this debug output, will continue in a bit
<mzanetti> Saviq: just merged the single-test-function as a prereq. its so awesome :)
<mzanetti> calling: make xvfbtestShell FUNCTION="Shell::test_background"
<Saviq> mzanetti, now imagine when we put those into autopkgtest, we'll be able to get rid of the qmluitests job from -ci and do it properly :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you'll actually be able to run them locally without killing your machine in the mean time ;)
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> actually I started to clone the nromal ci job and added the hook in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that'll be the temporary thing, until -ci can do autopkgtests
<Saviq> mzanetti, but http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<mzanetti> yep, but one step closer already
<Saviq> mzanetti, add to that recordmydesktop, and we'll be golden
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to wrap it all up into a shared package, too, so that others can benefit, not only unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually SDK, probably
<mzanetti> Saviq: and then we'd need to get rid of AP tests in unity and create the one small-but-good system test suite that will walk through every silo
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what you mean
<mzanetti> just dreaming
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll still need some AP tests that test the AP helpers that we maintain, but that's it
<mzanetti> yeah. true
<Saviq> mzanetti, integration tests will go away from the unity8 suite
<mzanetti> oh is that planned?
<Saviq> sure
<mzanetti> nice
<mzanetti> Saviq: resubmitted: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-xvfbtestSomething/+merge/211573
<Saviq> mzanetti, saw that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but do make sure non-ui qmltests don't run under xvfb, because they definitely do now
<mzanetti> they do with make qmluitests, just like before they ran with the x11 qpa
<mzanetti> they only run with minimal in make test, which is what dpkg executes
<mzanetti> unless I'm mistaken, but so far that's what I figured
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any luck reproducing the missing header when going back after an install?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: will test in a minute... stuff piled up during linner :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, just look at jenkins builds ;) they all fail due to xvfb-run missing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. just booted the device after installing silo 13. The apps header is not empty any more, but horizontally centered :D
<mzanetti> looks funny
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's what mhr3 was getting
<tsdgeos> didn't touch that at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, that's broken tabbar header again
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> i get nothing in my dash with silo13
<tsdgeos> is that known?
<mzanetti> worksforme
 * Saviq dupgrades
<mzanetti> what tells which scopes are visible? sometimes I have the amazon scope, sometimes I don't
<mzanetti> right now there's only scopes apps music video
<Saviq> we've been getting http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ubuntu/touch/manta/243:20140318:20140304/7224/unity8/909181/ more and more these days
<Saviq> mzanetti, UNITY_SCOPES_LIST
<Saviq> mzanetti, in unity8.conf
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that a different one for run_on_device and upstart?
<tsdgeos> going to reflash and re-distupgrade
<Saviq> mzanetti, run_on_device doesn't do upstart (it should, btw)
<Saviq> mzanetti, on desktop you'll have all of them, unless launched via upstart, or exported that above with semicolons
<tsdgeos> see if i get anything in the dash this way
<mzanetti> ah, understood
<mzanetti> thanks Saviq
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459
<mzanetti> Saviq: you may go ahead merging stuff together
<Saviq> mzanetti, you for real? :D
<mzanetti> why?
<Saviq> jk :)
<Saviq> and happy
<Saviq> I won't land today, though, we need extensive testing
<mzanetti> sure
<Saviq> will ask for design reviews
<mzanetti> Saviq: meh. just when I wrote this, I have that thing that mhr3 mentioned earlier
<mzanetti> can't really unlock it
<elopio> Saviq: how can I help you?
<mzanetti> appears frozen
<mhr3> mzanetti, apparently you need to wash your fingers
<mhr3> right Saviq? :P
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> so i had that
<tsdgeos> and it seems it's mir gone crazy
<tsdgeos> i press the lock button
<tsdgeos> and then i can unlock
<tsdgeos> it's as if it was locked but still showing stuff on screen
<tsdgeos> ymmv
<mzanetti> nope...
 * mzanetti reboots
<mhr3> i'm not going to deny that it's mir
<mhr3> might be
<Saviq> elopio, hey, so I've been looking into bug #1294214
<ubot5> bug 1294214 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Two autopilot failures on manta (bluetooth indicator and "unfocused to focused")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294214
<Saviq> elopio, the reason why the latter one fails is that the test launches them in main stage, where right edge doesn't work
<Saviq> elopio, also, it uses real apps instead of fixtures, so I started looking into switching to that
<elopio> Saviq: I see.
<Saviq> elopio, but then I looked that there's plenty of things that should be abstracted
<Saviq> elopio, like launching an app, killing it, verifying it's focused
<Saviq> elopio, and now I'm not sure how all of that should really work, on one hand it makes sense for a rich fixture like that to be in UITK, but then some of it might end up very unity8-specific
<Saviq> elopio, so what I thought we should do at least was extending the FakeApplication fixture in unity8 for use in the app lifecycle tests
<elopio> Saviq: I generally start doing it specific to the project, until I need it in another one and then I move it to the toolkit. That's how FakeApplication ended up there.
<elopio> how would you like to extend it?
<Saviq> mhr3, good news, Jouni will take new scopes for a round of design reviews tomorrow
<elopio> sounds good, but I'm not sure what you have in mind.
<Saviq> elopio, so, looking at test_swipe_out_application_started_by_url_dispatcher
<Saviq> elopio, the "extract appname from desktop file name" needs to be common
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, i think i'm in that meeting
<Saviq> elopio,         self.addCleanup(os.system, 'pkill qmlscene')
<Saviq> elopio, maybe        self.assertThat(
<Saviq>             self.main_window.get_current_focused_app_id,
<Saviq>             Eventually(Equals(application_name)))
<Saviq> mhr3, oh, didn't know there was a meeting ;D
<Saviq> mhr3, I meant pre-landing design review
<elopio> Saviq: so I think what you want is a base test case for life cycle management
<elopio> on the set up, you can make sure that all the qmlscenes are killed, and we can make helper methods from the other things you mentioned. I like that.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, that was my first idea, but then... wouldn't it be clean for the fixture to launch/close itself on destruction?
<Saviq> *cleaner
<Saviq> I'm sure it's possible to add a cleanup for a fixture :)
<Saviq> so that's why I started to think about wrapping the FakeApplication in a more elaborate fixture
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, so everything's in either clean-to-trunk or cleanup, right?
<Saviq> no more hanging branches?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did oyou merge my lvwph fix?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, apart from that one, that's targeted to trunk and merged separately
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that should be all i know yes
<elopio> Saviq: we could do a fixture to launch things with url dispatcher.
<elopio> it would use the FakeApplication fixture.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, that's what I thought
<elopio> but if you would like to launch the application with the launcher, that would be a different fixture
<elopio> but that's ok.
<elopio> do you need a hand with this?
<Saviq> elopio, depends, if you have the time and want to take it on, great
<Saviq> elopio, otherwise I'll manage tomorrow
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: clean flash + silo -> nothing in the dash
<tsdgeos> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ /sbin/status scope-registry
<tsdgeos> scope-registry stop/waiting
<tsdgeos> who is supposed to start that?
<elopio> Saviq: I don't have time today. Tomorrow maybe we can split some tasks, like updating the current tests so they don't use real apps, fixing that right-edge test, and creating the new fixture.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8 emitting a signal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but apparently it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doesn't seem to be working for me :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, me neither
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but if you reboot, they should be there
<Saviq> mhr3, are the jobs reacting to the upstart signal yet?
<tsdgeos> i did reboot
<tsdgeos> but let me reboot again
<mzanetti> I can reproduce the unlock issue by rebooting, unlocking it, leaving it time out for a while and trying again
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, works fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you maybe have a unity8.conf in ~/.config/upstart?
<mzanetti> didn't we have that in the mwc image too?
<mzanetti> maybe a fix that got lost in between the branches
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, I think it doesn't work on restart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but if you go stop unity8, start unity8, is fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do have lots of stuff there, kill'em'all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lots? what kind?
<tsdgeos> .override too
<tsdgeos> it's gone now :D
 * tsdgeos reboots again
<Saviq> ;d
<Saviq> kgunn, I started seeing the issue you reported, too
<Saviq> kgunn, the "browser launches", aka "first app launches"
<mhr3> +1
<Saviq> kgunn, I think it has to do something with the fact that apps don't close straight away
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> that's better
<mhr3> Saviq, it looks like the screen doesn't update after closing the app
<Saviq> mhr3, or yeah, that
<tsdgeos> and now i'm getting the middle centered header on reboot
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> gonna eod, moar tomorrow
 * tsdgeos waves
<mzanetti> Saviq: something is really bad now with the stuff I installed from the silo
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, cause scrolling fixes it
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
 * Saviq says mir/unity-mir is the cause :?
<Saviq> mzanetti, wdym?
<mzanetti> it behaves really nasty... all the time it hangs for seconds
<mzanetti> didn't notice this stuff when I tested only the branch alone
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, now I understand what's happening, "initctl restart unity8" doesn't re-read the job file, so it doesn't emit the signal
<Saviq> on restart
<Saviq> only stop/start does
<Saviq> stoopid
<mhr3> Saviq, but the registry isn't stopped on unity exit, so why would that matter?
<Saviq> mhr3, only first install
<Saviq> mhr3, I mean dist-upgrade, restart unity8
<Saviq> no scopes!
<mhr3> ah, right
<mhr3> you need to reboot more :P
<Saviq> indeed ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, which, TBH, was the whole point of the event ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, well.. sounds like an upstart bug to me :)
<Saviq> but yeah, useful anyway, makes sure scopes are started when unity8 is
<Saviq> mhr3, feature, probably
<mhr3> bug
<mhr3> restart == stop + start
<Saviq> yay, 9.3K diff
<Saviq> and we tried to keep it small...
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1294230
<ubot5> bug 1294230 in upstart (Ubuntu) "initctl restart does not reload job config, so does not equal stop + start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294230
<mhr3> Saviq, thx
<karni> Saviq: Do you know why written instructions are gone from the demo-stuff ppa?
<karni> Saviq: adding the ppa and dist-upgrade was enough, right?
<karni> to get the new scopes
<mhr3> karni, Saviq, i deleted the pkgs and the instructions, it didn't have 5.2, so was useless, use the landing silo with new scopes (in landing-013)
<karni> mhr3: ack
<Saviq> Trevinho, hey, do you know where is the "I saw the shortcut hints, don't show them any more" stored?
<alecu> mzanetti, mhr3: I think the bug with duplicated icons in "Available" and "Installed" happens for some apps only, and it's http://pad.lv/1279481
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279481 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "scope uses app title to uniquify list of installed applications" [Critical,New]
<mzanetti> alecu: ah, interesting. yeah, that would make sense
<mhr3> "uniquify"? is that a real word? :P
<Trevinho> Saviq: ~/.cache/unity/first_run.stamp
<Saviq> Trevinho, thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, the "browser launched when you tap on close" bug is actually a rendering / compositing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1293896/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293896 in Unity 8 "Rendering/composition gets stopped early" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> kgunn, caused by the latest unity-{,mir} landing
<kgunn> Saviq: ack....
<kgunn> nothing changed in unity-mir afaik
<kgunn> i'm about to test the mir fix...
<kgunn> sounds the same
<Saviq> kgunn, ah, you're on it already
<kgunn> yep...just updating from silo now
<Saviq> mhr3, told you so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1294230/comments/2 ;P
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294230 in upstart (Ubuntu) "initctl restart does not reload job config, so does not equal stop + start" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mhr3> saviq, hopefully systemd make sane design choices :P
<mhr3> made*
<Saviq> ;)
<rsalveti> Saviq: updated bug 1293478
<ubot5> bug 1293478 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293478
<rsalveti> Saviq: seems to be an issue with qt + unity8
<Saviq> rsalveti, or well, qmenumodel needs to cope
<rsalveti> Saviq: why would -1 be double now?
<Saviq> rsalveti, we can't really rely on JS doing anything sane wrt typing
<rsalveti> right
<Saviq> rsalveti, possibly the v8→v4 change or os
<Saviq> so
<rsalveti> hm, right, that's annoying
<Saviq> rsalveti, could you check with silo 13 if it solves the "I played with slider and it doesn't work no more" issues?
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure, the interesting thing is that I wasn't even getting the dbus messages anymore (with dbus-monitor)
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, the binding is broken
<Saviq> rsalveti, in some cases
<rsalveti> right
<Saviq> rsalveti, silo 13 should have that fixed (via bug #1283191)
<ubot5> bug 1283191 in Unity 8 "Indicator's sliders stop updating after manual interaction" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283191
<rsalveti> great, let me give that a try
<Saviq> rsalveti, as for the int vs. double, I'll have a chat with dednick tomorrow morning if we can think of something better than u8 having to know the type
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, not perfect but better
<rsalveti> it seems that after you change the value in the indicator itself, it the up/down limit changes as well, you basically can't reach 0 anymore with the hwkeys
<rsalveti> probably a scale issue or similar
<Saviq> rsalveti, probably because 0.5 - 1 gets you -0.5 that gets rejected
<rsalveti> yeah
<Saviq> rsalveti, should get clamped
<Saviq> rsalveti, comment on the bug/MP please, we'll get that fixed before landing it
<rsalveti> sure
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-19
<Mirv> mzanetti: you're making me into a framebuffer driver? :)
<Mirv> I for one will be the first one to use mirvfb
<mzanetti> Mirv: haha
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so cleanup is gone, only clean-to-trunk as of now, right?
<tsdgeos> meh, the autopilot tests are still too unstable :/
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, are you going to implement Ricardo's fix or do you expect a fix in qmenumodel?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, saw loads of failures on the isCurrent and on the index
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will they be fixed with new tabs?
<tsdgeos> has nothing to do with tabs
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i have no idea why they showed up now since nothing changed in there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so they might be races
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> same as for unlocking the greeter
<tsdgeos> if you look at the video failure
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, what's up
<tsdgeos> it tries to unlock the greeter what seems to be a few milliseconds before it's there
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you gave me a unity-notifications thing to review yesterday that says "better with this MR", but that MR is not yet approved, what do you want me to do
<tsdgeos> ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that would be nice *very.broad.grin*
<tsdgeos> confused :D
<tsdgeos> what me to review+approve? or wait?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I asked you for this here lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/multiple-snap-decision-example right?
<tsdgeos> yes
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti already did look over lp:~macslow/unity8/snap-decisions-states and commented (all issues fixed by now)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: nope. on the list
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well sure... I meant it's not totally fresh (like nobody took a look at it yet)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, then wait I guess
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ^ ok?
<mzanetti> oh... I read it as a question if I re-reviewed after the fixes already
<mzanetti> so yeah. will try to get to it before your lunchtime
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, no cleanup
<Saviq> didrocks, we need to chat whether we can do it lower level easily
<didrocks> Saviq: as it's a blocker, can you get back to us quite quickly, please?
<Saviq> didrocks, definitely
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Saviq> larsu, you know things about qmenumodel, don't you?
<larsu> Saviq: not that much anymore, dednick pretty much took over
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, but it's actually maybe more of a dbus question - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1293478/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293478 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> larsu, Qt 5.2 decided that "1" is a double, not an int in QML
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's in for me, anything you want me to look in the clean-to-trunk branch or go back to having a look at the split branch by mterry?
<Saviq> larsu, we can do what Ricardo wrote there and pray that this'll work (i.e. JS respecting the type), or actually handle this lower level (now that I think of it - maybe it should simply be the sound indicator that accepts doubles?)
<didrocks> Saviq: on other note
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't think we should get the transition to new scope
<didrocks> before getting a promotable image
<Saviq> didrocks, that's ok, I expected this
<didrocks> Saviq: can you punt them out? (we still want the other fixes for the indicator thingy)
<Saviq> didrocks, I just wanted to get a silo, can back it out (or force unlock or something)
<didrocks> and maybe the workaround in unity8 if the sdk team don't think it shuld be lower
<didrocks> sure
<larsu> Saviq: but then next time qt decides that -1 is an int again we break again?
<didrocks> that's fine if you reconcile the conflicting silo then
<Saviq> larsu, well, it should just accept both?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I'll take care of rebasing / merging and such
<larsu> Saviq: action groups don't work like that. Parameters are of a fixed type, so that implementing an action doesn't involve a lot of type checking
<larsu> Saviq: we could amend qmenumodel that it knows about the type and does the cast for us
<Saviq> larsu, right, so that was my other idea, do you know how much work that'd be? I remember talking to dednick about this before and it seemed like a significant amount?
<larsu> Saviq: I'd trust him on that, he did most of the action work in qmenumodel
<larsu> Saviq: is he out of office?
<Saviq> larsu, should be around afaict
<Saviq> just late
<Saviq> ok, looks like we'll get the workaround in for now
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, only thing would be test stability, we did go green at some point with the cleanup branch, but that doesn't seem to happen any more :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me see what the clean-to-trunk results are
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one weird thing I noticed was that "Desktop Nexus 10" tests were running a small geometry window in a few cases
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> now that you mention
<tsdgeos> didn't realize but those videos for N10 look like regular
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3533/? seem like actual failures, although no idea how new scopes could affect it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and well... qmltests locking up...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the 90 min limit, I mean
 * Saviq goes into meeting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we still don't know if they are locking up or just initial sync took ages
<tsdgeos> and that's why they go to 90min
<didrocks> Saviq: great!
<didrocks> Saviq: so…
<didrocks> bad news
<didrocks> blame davmor2
<didrocks> there is a crash of unity8 if you search in the music scope
<didrocks> he's starting bisecting
<davmor2> didrocks: it's my job to break stuff, don't blame me when I do :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, mzanetti should be able to increase that, but maybe we can find some timestamps in the log (probably not)
 * mzanetti reads backlog
<tsdgeos> Saviq: adding timestamps is trivial
<mzanetti> meh... phone call.. will take a bit
<tsdgeos> it's just a plugin
<Saviq> sil2100, elopio, KUDOS
<tsdgeos> we have it in kde jenkins, we just have to convince the right people to install it :D
<davmor2> Saviq: it crashes unity8 on music and home scope, we are assuming because the home scope is also showing music
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we tried that already, didn't we ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but being repetitive sometimes has some success :D
<Saviq> davmor2, didrocks, sounds like album art provider, then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, file a bug with ubuntu-ci-services-itself
<didrocks> Saviq: right
<davmor2> Saviq: could be
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good news, testShell just hanged in here in the same place it hangs on the CI machines
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh good
<didrocks> davmor2: I don't get a crash though
<didrocks> but as popey and you are getting it, can be the format the UK providers are sending unity8 a bitmap
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI, popey didn't reproduce it on latest promoted image, maybe you were safe-guarded against that
<davmor2> didrocks: how much music do you have on the device I think popey and I have over 4GB
<didrocks> davmor2: ah, I only have the online providers
<popey> 1.3G    /home/phablet/Music
<davmor2> popey: so just me with over 4 GB then :)
<Saviq> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1268172 btw
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268172 in Unity 8 "Music preview crash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> Saviq: I think you'll need davmor2's crash file?
<Saviq> and then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1262711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Saviq> didrocks, I can try and reproduce locally after adding some music to my device
<Saviq> didrocks, we had those before, never managed to get rid of them, was hoping 5.2 would help - but maybe it did not
<didrocks> Saviq: excuse for running your torrent! :p
<Saviq> or it's a different one
<didrocks> Saviq: seems to be a different one or popey has different music on the two devices
<popey> i also have had a long standing crash when just expanding the music scope
<Saviq> popey, yeah, look up ↑↑
<didrocks> popey: can you try to copy your music from latest proposed to promoted?
<davmor2> biab
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and now it's even crashing :-S
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1262711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> ah yes
<didrocks> popey: if it's a dedicated music crashing it, I think unity8 is trying to teach you good music tastes :p
<popey> didrocks: i have same music on all devices
<didrocks> ok, so Saviq, a safeguard seems to have been removed during the transition (or other formats…)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we know it to be pretty random
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, should I increase the timout for jenkins jobs?
<davmor2> didrocks, Saviq, popey: okay so with 238(first image after popey's working one) search is working on home and music with no music on the actual device, I'm transferring music over now so I'll retry once that is done
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, tsdgeos reproduced the failure locally
<mzanetti> ack
<didrocks> Saviq: I can trigger the crash as well now, tried the same configuration on latest promoted image and it wasn't the case
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, seems you need to transform the same music
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was suggested that in the future we run our processes thorugh annotate-output if we want timestamps
<Saviq> didrocks, so Qt 5.0 vs 5.2?
<didrocks> Saviq: that or (hopefully) one of the 2 unity8 landings
<didrocks> which will make it way easier to corner
<Saviq> wouldn't count on it :/
<didrocks> Saviq: I have a regular string search failing here
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm trying to pop out music slowly
<didrocks> to see if I can track down to an album/music
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: That's why I've started on the 5.2 image, next I'll move to the first of the unity landings
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: hum… can't get a nice reproducer, I will suggest that we start from the crash file rather
<didrocks> sometimes it crashes with the same string, sometimes not
<Saviq> didrocks, I saw recently that the 30s timeout wasn't enough... :/
<Saviq> didrocks, at times, at least
<didrocks> Saviq: do you want me to attach the CoreDump? There are 37 threads…
<didrocks> Saviq: (gdb) bt full
<didrocks> #-1 0xaf1004f8 in ?? ()
<didrocks> No symbol table info available.
<didrocks> warning: Unable to restore previously selected frame.
<didrocks> doesn't seems yummy :/
<MacSlow> mzanetti, answered your question in the MR-comment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i have a fix for that lockup i think, shall i commit to clean-to-trunk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes please
<Saviq> didrocks, try increasing the kill timeout to 60 in /usr/share/upstart/session/unity8.conf
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe the crash is truncated again
<tsdgeos> pushed
<davmor2> Saviq, didrocks, popey: so 238 has the issue on home but I believe that is the expanding on the music section.  On the music scope it is finding music no issues
<davmor2> didrocks: do you happen to know what image had the first landing on unity8 after 238?
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, can be
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, why do you need to upgade more, if 238 has the same issue?
<didrocks> as you have the crash on home
<davmor2> didrocks: 238 has the issue on home which is different it is expanding the music section which is the known bug, musci search is working fine on the music lens
<didrocks> davmor2: are you sure you don't have the issue at all on 238?
<didrocks> it's really random for me
<davmor2> didrocks: ah no I do see it now
<davmor2> didrocks: so it looks like initial search adele didn't trigger it but mea did so I'll try that again now
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap retried mea and it died again I have a theory I am about to try it out
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> davmor2: I couldn't get something tight enough to find a particular music triggering it
<didrocks> can be the number as well
<davmor2> didrocks: search for something in the carousel over searching something that isn't
<davmor2> meh nope just proved that theory wrong
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, no :/
<didrocks> davmor2: mind updating the bug that Saviq pointed at?
<didrocks> Saviq: I can't make it recrash now…
<davmor2> ah that was the mir locking up so it might be that my theory was right
<Saviq> didrocks, after increasing the timeout? great
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it's clearly the timeout increase that fixed it… hem hem :p
<davmor2> Saviq: which of the 2 bugs do you want updating?
<Saviq> davmor2, whichever one fits more - one is for opening preview, the other for expanding the list of music
<Saviq> davmor2, although IIUC you're describing something completely different
 * Saviq loves Dell... complained yesterday about my keyboard dying, have a new one in my hands already
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah I'll open a fresh one if it turns out it linked we can always link them
<Saviq> davmor2, indeed
<Saviq> larsu, do you know anything about the volume indicator?
<larsu> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> larsu, so, I'm looking at "if you use the slider to change volume, using buttons then won't reach you 0% or 100%"
<Saviq> larsu, it looks like it becomes 0.5 - 1 → -0.5, rejected
<Saviq> larsu, and same at the other end
<larsu> Saviq: interesting. Let me have a look
<larsu> Saviq: hm, the code looks right to me. It clamps after doing the calculation
<Saviq> larsu, on the "volume" action, too?
<Saviq> larsu, that's what we activate with -1 / +1
<larsu> ya
<larsu> let me try it out
<Saviq> larsu, you probably won't be able to due to the int vs. double issue
<larsu> Saviq: I'm trying on the dbus interface directly
<Saviq> larsu, ah ok
<larsu> Saviq: works fine here
<Saviq> larsu, ok, I'll dig more to see what's happening
<larsu> does unity check the current value before activating the action?
<Saviq> larsu, no
<larsu> hm, weird
<Saviq> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1293478/comments/7 is what Ricardo said
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293478 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> larsu, I didn't have time to repro, so let's leave it for now
<larsu> okay
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the nexus10 being weird is something that happens in trunk too
<tsdgeos> in autopilot i mean
<tsdgeos> let me bisect
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, right, forgot to mention that I saw that outside of new scopes...
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, added row 51 with just small fixes to unity8, can we get a silo (overriding the lock)?
<didrocks> Saviq: giving to you even a luxury silo (number 7!)
<didrocks> (I turned ready to yes)
<Saviq> didrocks, right, thanks
<Saviq> yay, I don't have to scroll 3 times to get to my silo ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: weird, even going back one month in unity8 i get that bad shaped N10 :S
<davmor2> Saviq: bug #1294605 I've added the 2 crash files I see and I'll try to get a full BT on them now if I can
<ubot5> bug 1294605 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Searching on the music scope is causeing unity8 to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294605
<Saviq> davmor2, you might need to increase the kill timeout in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<Saviq> davmor2, I saw 30s not being enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm feeling 5.2
<Saviq> biab
<davmor2> Saviq: will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you think 5.2 is causing the sizing thing?
<tsdgeos> may be
<Cimi> with new js, maybe
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's the magic cmake declaration that puts qml files inside qtcreator project dir?
<Cimi> I'm trying to do the same with the wizard
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see src/CMakeLists.txt
<davmor2> Saviq: changing the 30 to 60 makes things searchable again with no more crash
<Saviq> davmor2, lol
<davmor2> Saviq: home scope is searchable now too
<Saviq> davmor2, not like that can have any impact, but didrocks reported exactly the same ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: don't even dare propose that as a fix! :)
<davmor2> Saviq: and if I drop down the music section that is no longer crashing either
<Saviq> didrocks, :D
<davmor2> Saviq: do it i dare you ;)
<didrocks> well, actually, that can be useful for CI or other people reporting
<didrocks> but clearly not what's going to fix it :)
<davmor2> Saviq: I can also preview music too so fixes that also :D
<davmor2> didrocks: but it fixes it ;)
<didrocks> pffff :p
<davmor2> didrocks: 3 bugs gone from one setting change it has to be a fix right :D
<didrocks> sure sure
 * davmor2 picks up a tissue to wipe the tears from his eyes from laughing so much :)
<davmor2> didrocks: so now we know where the issue evolved from can I update to latest and do some daily testing, or Saviq do you need anything else?
<Saviq> davmor2, no, thank you, we'll have to dig into that
<davmor2> didrocks: right I'm updating to current then and starting the daily testing then
<Saviq> larsu, can you give me a dbus-monitor command to monitor the things going back and forth between unity and the sound indicator so we can see what's going on at the slider bounds?
<seb128> Saviq, try "gdbus monitor --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.sound --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/sound" ?
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, wait to see if that does what you want before thanking me ;-) (I didn't follow the details)
<Saviq> seb128, that's a start :)
<larsu> Saviq, seb128: that only gives you signals from indicator-sound
<seb128> larsu, I was unsure if you were at lunch so I replied with what I knew :p
<larsu> if you want method calls as well, use `dbus-monitor destination=com.canonical.indicator.sound`
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<Saviq> larsu, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, will test https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1293478/+merge/211702 when CI will build the package :)
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> Cimi, actually you can grab silo 007
<Saviq> Cimi, it's there already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, defenitely qt, want me to have a go at fixing it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would rather you do the crash / lockup first
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the qml one? that's done
<tsdgeos> or should be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<tsdgeos> has it run again?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you check the autopilot upstart tests that failed in desktop jenkins?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that seemed not flaky, 'cause failed on both scenarios
<Cimi> Saviq, you mean https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-007 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have the url at hand?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3533/?
<mhr3> Saviq, were ap tests run on the new-scopes silo?
<tsdgeos> oki, that was new-scopes right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, they are in -ci, I didn't get around to yet
<mhr3> Saviq, how does it look
<Saviq> mhr3, positive
<Saviq> mhr3, just two failures tsdgeos is looking at now, unrelated to new scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, but we were green at some point, so we just need to get back to that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so these two tests fail if you don't have scopes running
<tsdgeos> so i had the scope-registry stopped, run them -> fail
<tsdgeos> manually started it -> works
<tsdgeos> there's something out there that is making it not auto start the scopes i guess
<mzanetti> anyone still has Qt 5.0 around?
<tsdgeos> nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you need it on phone or desktop?
<mzanetti> doesn't matter
<mzanetti> desktop more easily
<mzanetti> something is broken in the right edge stuff which was definitely working last week
<tsdgeos> nice, now i stopped the scope-registry and also passes ^_^
<mzanetti> and going back revision by revision doesn't fix it
<tsdgeos> ah no false alarm, still fails
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so how do we make sure scope-registry is running for that test to succeed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upstart should take care of that
<Saviq> awesome, my mako just started remounting every 5 s
 * Saviq gains a nautilus window ever 5s
<Saviq> *every
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if we have "restart" anywhere, we need to change it into stop/start
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1294230
<ubot5> bug 1294230 in upstart (Ubuntu) "initctl restart does not reload job config, so does not equal stop + start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294230
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe the wrong unity8.conf is being used?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, weird, looking at that test it should be fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there should be no "wrong unity8.conf" nowhere
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well at least for me locally there's the system one and the one of new-scopes
<tsdgeos> that are different
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, but upstart won't use it unless you copy it to ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which you probably should in your case
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right, so is using the system one that doesn't do "emits scope-ui-starting"
<tsdgeos> so it makes sense it fails, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but for otto this should "just happen"
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> otto is a different matter
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but on otto it shouldn't matter, since the thing is installed
<Saviq> or should be, at least
 * Saviq reinstalled trusty yesterday with nvidia-prime... no idea how/why but (dying) battery life improved like twice...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: other than that maybe we need to wait a bit to give time for the scopes to load
<tsdgeos> going for lunch
<tsdgeos> will try that later
<Saviq> enjoy
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, the timeouts to wait for scope startup are pretty low, but seems to work mostly ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea what's this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3546/console
<tsdgeos> just general jenkins flakyness?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the branch lp:~macslow/unity8/snap-decisions-states is approved, but jenkins still needs to settle... so it'll probably still take a bit before you can more easily review/test lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/multiple-snap-decision-example
<tsdgeos> ok, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you said yesterday that otto wasn't being reinstalled between runs or something? maybe that's the cause of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3533/ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's just jenkins going crazy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that got fixed, and it wasn't otto but devices
<tsdgeos> ah _D
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> not that then
<Saviq> rsalveti, larsu so, looking at dbus monitor the backend actually does set the volume to 0.0/1.0, it's just the slider that doesn't update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7120192/
 * Saviq files another bug
<Saviq> dednick, can't assign to you: bug #1293478
<ubot5> bug 1293478 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293478
<dednick> Saviq: yeap. looking at it now
<dednick> looks like that code was overlooked. Didnt know we still used it
<Saviq> dednick, how long for a fix do you think? should we merge the workaround or drop it?
<dednick> Saviq: hour or 2 probably.
<dednick> "hopefully" . if the fix works
<Saviq> didrocks, wdyt ↑ land unity8 workaround or wait for proper fix in qmenumodel (volume up/down)
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, how did we not see a meaningful error message for the temp app do you think?
<sil2100> Saviq: you mean, in the case of url-dispatcher? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<Saviq> sil2100, sounds like we should improve the test somewhere to get a meaningful error
<sil2100> Saviq: I have no idea, actually once you open up the whole console log you can see the error message ther
<Saviq> sil2100, oh
<sil2100> Saviq: but the big console log file is for all the tests being ran on the CI infra
<sil2100> Saviq: so it's a big big file - and I was not aware that not all stderr is not being collected
<Saviq> sil2100, what was the actual issue? couldn't execute url-dispatcher 'cause it wasn't there or?
<sil2100> Saviq: it was simply not there - we couldn't reproduce it locally since we were installing unity8-autopilot
<sil2100> Saviq: so yes, in the end the infra was doing things differently - but this time not phablet-test-run was the problem, but the actual test setup ;
<sil2100> ;/
<Saviq> sil2100, the command, you mean? so url-dispatcher-tools?
<sil2100> Yep
<Saviq> sil2100, so yeah, test should bail out when trying to exec it, shouldn't it...
<sil2100> Saviq: well, the test is not written like that... it assumes it's there, and just executes it from the system shell
<sil2100> Saviq: it assumes it's there as it's a dependency of the test package
<Saviq> sil2100, doesn't matter, a call to a non-existent executable should raise
<sil2100> It seems it wasn't thought that someone would actually execute the test without that - maybe we should fix that anyway
<Saviq> sil2100, let me mention... bug #1262879 again
<ubot5> bug 1262879 in Ubuntu CI Services "There should only be one, documented, way to run tests on devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262879
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ha, -geometry applies only to qwidgets (no idea why)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm are we not parsing it explicitly? should we be?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we trusted Qt to do it
<sil2100> Saviq: not sure if it should raise, as it's done by os.system()
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like a bad idea :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but since there's no documentation on what the -geometry applies (or i can't find it) not sure we can blame them for changing the behaviour
<Saviq> sil2100, probably that's the wrong thing - should use Subprocess.check_call
<sil2100> Saviq: so it's like, executes a command, cannot find it, noop
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, that's what I'm saying is wrong - should use check_call so that it bails out if the dispatcher fails for whatever reason
<sil2100> Saviq: indeed - now that you mention it we should basically first check if it's there and bail out gracefully
<sil2100> Maybe even skip the test then
<Saviq> sil2100, no, ask for forgiveness, not permission :)
<Saviq> sil2100, nope, it should fail
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, or well, there's plenty of things we could do - use liburl-dispatcher or whatever, assuming there're py bindings for it
<Saviq> sil2100, or call dbus directly
<Saviq> whatever we do, it should fail if url-dispatcher fails
<Saviq> I'll make it happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/windowgeometry/+merge/211760
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so Qt was swallowing -geometry?
<Saviq> s/was/started/
<Saviq> yay
<Saviq> it's interesting that they eat args that they don't read anyway...
<Saviq> grr
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they read
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just ignore ;)
<tsdgeos> to apply later
<tsdgeos> but the later is only in QWidget
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, understand
<Saviq> Cimi, top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1293478/+merge/211702 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, saw the packages, I'm upgrading the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, verify fixes for bug #1293478 and bug #1283191 please
<ubot5> bug 1293478 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293478
<ubot5> bug 1283191 in Unity 8 "Indicator's sliders stop updating after manual interaction" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283191
<tsdgeos> mterry: does that QProcess in Upstart.cpp work? seems like it shouldn't to me
<mterry> tsdgeos, why not?
<tsdgeos> you're not passing arguments and environment properly
<tsdgeos> i.e. via setArguments/setProcessEnvironment
<tsdgeos> oh it seems you can actually pass the arguments in the start call
<tsdgeos> i think to remember that wasn't supported
<tsdgeos> good it works now :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah.  I guess I did it the quick and simple way
<tsdgeos> mterry: if it works, that's fine :-)
<tsdgeos> mterry: maybe use startDetached to save some memory?
<tsdgeos> i.e. no need to keep the QProcess around for ever if we're not going to use it, no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah I suppose
<Saviq> dednick, NeedsFixin: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1283191/+merge/211307/comments/499910
<dednick> Saviq: eh?
<dednick> serverValue = 0?
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Saviq> dednick, volume 0?
<dednick> Saviq: ok. sounds a bit suspicios.. will take a look
<Saviq> dednick, no it doesn't
<Saviq> dednick, I mean that when you use vol buttons
<Saviq> dednick, to change the volume to 0
<Saviq> dednick, the slider doesn't get the news
<Saviq> dednick, 'cause serverValue goes undefined
<Saviq> because of object && 0 || undefined === undefined
<dednick> eh...
<Saviq> since 0 evaluates to false
<dednick> stupid.
<Cimi> why it does?
<Saviq> Cimi, bool(0) is generally false, no?
<Cimi> dednick, menuData.actionState >= 0 ?
 * Saviq is worried this will bite us in other places where actionState is numeric
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought it meant menuData.actionState was not null
<Saviq> Cimi, null == 0
<Saviq> Cimi, null !== 0
<Saviq> Cimi, so 0 || undefined === undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, as does null || undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, and >= 0 is bad, too, as it might be negative
<Cimi> Saviq, negative volume?
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick I think typeof menuData.actionState == "number"
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not a volume widget
<Saviq> Cimi, that's a generic slider widget
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> dednick, but we need to review the factory for such quirks
<Cimi> Saviq, null in JS is 0?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. why it's not working.
<dednick> it's just because we changed 0.0 to undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, it *is* not, it *equals*
<Cimi> Saviq, just to avoid approving those things in future reviews
<Cimi> but I see now
<Saviq> Cimi, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/359494/does-it-matter-which-equals-operator-vs-i-use-in-javascript-comparisons
<Saviq> equality vs. identity
<Cimi> thank you
<Cimi> I usually use === indeed
<dednick> Saviq: fied
<dednick> *fixed
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: unity8 for now
<didrocks> Saviq: back from exercising :p
<didrocks> Saviq: then going to qmenumodel
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, almost there, except we had a fix of the fix to get in... kicking the build now
<didrocks> and drop the workaround
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> a fix to fix the fix? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<Saviq> dednick, can you please add tag: to the other entries in _data()
<Saviq> dednick, and you can probably use it for the label instead of the additional label:
<Cimi> wifi is bad on the phone
<Cimi> when it boots it's down
<Cimi> then I enable and it's still down even if the indicator says connected
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have "reconnect to previous networks" enabled in wifi settings?
<Cimi> Saviq, I had
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Cimi> it's just off
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe bug #1288537
<ubot5> bug 1288537 in Unity 8 "network indicator's wifi toggle can get reversed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288537
<Cimi> says connected but it's not
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<mhr3> Trevinho, i'm getting unity to hang when closing windows by opening the window spread and middle clicking, known?
<mhr3> Trevinho, not always though
<mhr3> Trevinho, and it does hang completely, i can move mouse and lock the screen, but that's all, ignores any other input
<Cimi> also
<Cimi> indicators say wifi is on, but if from indicators I click on wifi settings, it goes into system settings where I see all the wifi access points but the first wifi switch is off, might be related to that bug
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm afraid I won't be able to attend the Engineering Live call... at least for the next 3 months, have places to be at that time :|
<Cimi> seb128, I'm having issues with wifi, things are weird here
<seb128> Cimi, desktop?
<Cimi> seb128, phone
<seb128> Cimi, talk to Wellark
<Cimi> seb128, I can't get the phone to connect
<mhall119> Saviq: that's okay
<seb128> Cimi, or to cyphermox
<Cimi> as soon as I touch I see the icon connected
<Cimi> but nothing happens
<Cimi> says it's ok but it's offline
<Saviq> didrocks, do I always have to do FORCE_REBUILD if there's new commits in a branch?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm reflashing
<didrocks> Saviq: no, this isn't needed, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, give me another 30 mins
<Saviq> didrocks, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-1-build/42/console :/
<didrocks> Saviq: did you try the two first options? :p
<Cimi> oh wow
<didrocks> Saviq: either use "ignore step"
<Cimi> is trusty-proposed down now?
<didrocks> or in packages to rebuild, set "unity8"
<Saviq> didrocks, right, so they're somewhat ambiguous...
<didrocks> Saviq: better wording welcomed
<didrocks> Saviq: basically, the idea, is to avoid you to shoot on our feet
<Saviq> didrocks, well, "FORCE_REBUILD" should do that... force rebuild, no?
<didrocks> it happened in the past that people click "build" when they wanted to only rebuild some parts
<didrocks> so some components
<Saviq> didrocks, "ignore step" I don't understand at all...
<Saviq> didrocks, which step?
<didrocks> Saviq: the 3 steps: build, publish, m&c
<didrocks> Saviq: so, basically, the idea is:
<Saviq> didrocks, well, yeah, I'm trying to build, so there's no previous step...
<didrocks> listen please :p
<Saviq> didrocks, am, sorry
<didrocks> 1. if you have a build succeeding, so that you don't screw your work, we prevent you from rebuilding everything
<didrocks> -> this is a safety net for you
<didrocks> 2. if you want to build after a successfull build everything (all components of your MP), you use "ignore step", which ignore the step checking (and yeah, I'll welcomed a new naming)
<didrocks> 3. you can as well just want to rebuild component A and B of your set (if your set is A, B, C and D for instance)
<didrocks> in that case you use "packages to rebuild with "A B"
<didrocks> to only rebuild those
<didrocks> C and D stays the same in the ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, so "ignore step" relates to publish, too, does it?
<Saviq> not to m&c, as that's too late, I'd think?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it says "force running this job, even if it's not the logical order"
<didrocks> like you can force trying to publish without having a successful build
<didrocks> and so on
<didrocks> force rebuild, as per parameter description is only for: "Force rebuilding components associated to a MP even if there is no diff with dest or if latest version in destination archive isn't in targeted branches.
<didrocks> "
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure what is "diff with dest"
<didrocks> Saviq: like you force rebuilding your component
<didrocks> so we apt-get source from distro
<didrocks> (if dest == distro, default)
<Saviq> didrocks, got it
<didrocks> and diff with your source branch
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I'll digest that and come back with what I think would be better
<Saviq> didrocks, in theory I read those descriptions before, but obviously failed to understand them
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I think it's this "ignore step" which isn't clear
<Saviq> didrocks, that for sure, the description for force could probably be improved, too
<didrocks> but yeah, so the failure if you try to rebuild a successfull build is really to protect you :)
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine
<didrocks> errors like that with "oh crap" happened in the past :p
<didrocks> Saviq: sure, always better from a fresh eye :)
<Saviq> didrocks, only I expected it to check whether new commits happened, really
<didrocks> Saviq: that would be nice, quite a lot of work with the current architecture though
<Saviq> didrocks, thought so
<didrocks> Saviq: but will worth a bug report (can probably have a look), description enhancement needs to come first though
<didrocks> Saviq: as I need to check as well if there is new/removed MP (it's not only the commit numbers)
<Saviq> didrocks, right, but those requires reconfiguration, does it not?
<didrocks> Saviq: was just thinking about that, so step is back to 0
<didrocks> (there are just numbers)
<didrocks> and so, will work
<didrocks> I just need to track for every MP the commit number
<didrocks> and check that when you rerun
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe enough to just try and merge MPs and see if anything changed? or are you not keeping the branch around?
<didrocks> Saviq: but then, what should it rebuilt? everything or just components with new commits?
<didrocks> like if there is an abi break, people may expect to rebuild everything :p
<Saviq> didrocks, right
<didrocks> Saviq: once you restart a landind for a component, I trash it
<didrocks> but that's fixable
<didrocks> I'm just wondering in term of "sane behavior"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can reproduce unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.GenericScopeViewEmulatorTestCase.test_open_preview failing quite reliably on the phone, but not desktop nor phone if i run it manually instead of thought autopilot
<tsdgeos> autopilot seems to cause a higher cpu usage in unity8 than running stuff manually
<tsdgeos> anyone feels the same?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, introspection takes its toll probably
<tsdgeos> yeah, somehow the LVWPH messes up and puts a category in the wrong place
<tsdgeos> but only with autopilot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's quite some dbus traffic
<tsdgeos> if i use the same fake scopes and start unity8 in the phone
<tsdgeos> it's all fine :/
<tsdgeos> hard to debug
<tsdgeos> given that autopilot seems to eat the unity8 output and send it to hyperspace :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<Saviq> tsdgeos, everything's there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a long-standing bug that ap should proxy it into stdout/stderr under -v, but didn't happen yet
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> that ought to be enough to add some debugs to LVWPH and try to find out why the stuff ends up in the wrong place
 * Saviq gtg, be back in ~3h
<Saviq> o/
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm actually thinking I want to move that init start out of the plugin and into the data/unity8-greeter-wrapper file.  Will play with that
<mterry> tsdgeos, (this is in reference to Upstart.cpp and QProcess)
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok
<tsdgeos> awesome, our jenkins job was killed while compiling
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1430/console
<elopio> tsdgeos, or Saviq: The demo-stuff PPA doesn't have all the packages anymore. How can I run the new-scopes branch?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, landing-013
<tsdgeos> elopio: regular distro packages should have all of it
<tsdgeos> or as mhr3 says silo 13
<mhr3> eh, elopio ^
<tsdgeos> all of it (scopes wise (i think))
<elopio> ok, I'll try the silo, because I'm getting the same error I was getting before I added the demo-stuff ppa.
<elopio> thanks.
<tsdgeos> elopio: also you may want to remove/purge the demo-stuff ppa
<elopio> right, I'll try that too
 * tsdgeos eods
<kgunn> davmor2: were there 2 bugs for those "search for music" crashes ? i looked real quick in unity8 bugs but didn't see...
<kgunn> if they are handy
<kgunn> i can go dig if you have to dig :)
<davmor2> kgunn: Yeah I think Saviq was having a quick look at them.  let me grab you the numbers though
<kgunn> ta
<davmor2> kgunn: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294605 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1262711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294605 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Searching on the music scope is causing unity8 to crash" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<elopio> Saviq: I will work today on that fixture that launches a fake app, and closes it at the end.
<Saviq> elopio, great, I never got to it today
<Saviq> kgunn, there's one more: bug #1268172
<ubot5> bug 1268172 in Unity 8 "Music preview crash" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268172
<Saviq> and no, I didn't have the time to even try and repro
<elopio> Saviq: it's really simple: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/launch_fake_app/+merge/211790
<elopio> but I'll need a small change in autopilot to make it look good. It shouldn't receive the test case as a parameter, so it will take a little more.
 * greyback eod
<ted_> mterry, Is there a design for "split greeter" overall?
<Saviq> elopio, cool
<kgunn> my new favorite thing is flashing the phone....and checking only to realize, i didn't reboot into bootloader and its just been waiting
<davmor2> kgunn: sadtrombone.com
<davmor2> kgunn: my favourite one currently is forgetting to adb reboot bootloader before running a --bootstrap and then wondering why it isn't working
<mterry> mzanetti, do you know how to convert an app url like settings:///system/bluetooth to an appid + url?
<kgunn> davmor2: i know, its awesome
<davmor2> kgunn: I do prefer the newer ubuntu-devices-flash over the older phablet-flash though on the whole :)
<kgunn> then there's the class add repository, run apt update...and wonder why it no workie only to discover you forgot to port fwd the wifi
<Saviq> mterry, you can't
<Saviq> mterry, that's a url, hardcoded to open with the settings app
<Saviq> mterry, why?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, I'm looking at url-dispatcher and looks like those special urls are all built-in there
<mterry> Saviq, just split greeter stuff (split greeter fakes being url-dispatcher, so it can shuttle requests to session)
<Saviq> mterry, oh, tricksies
<Saviq> mterry, well, soon (ted_'s working on it, afaik), there will be a way to register an app for a url, but that will be per-user at least to some extent
<mterry> Saviq, it's fine.  I'll just add some logic to unity-greeter-session-broadcast to be able to hand URLs as well as AppIds to sessions
<ted_> mterry, Yeah, hopefully that'll land. Seems that we didn't get url-dispatcher into the touch FFE :-/
<Saviq> mterry, maybe it should be just urls?
<ted_> So now I'm fighting that battle.
<Saviq> ouch
<ted_> Seem to have progress on the idnicator-sound FFE though.
<Saviq> mterry, appid:/// is, after all, url-dispatchable
<mterry> ted_, do you want me to change UGSB to use URLs all the time or to handle both URLs and AppIds?
<ted_> Uhm, good question.
<mterry> Saviq, fair
<ted_> I guess the question would be how the launcher works.
<ted_> I didn't think it sent URLs
<ted_> But if it's fine with it, I'm fine with just doing URLs.
<ted_> We can also drop the Upstart job using the dbus bridge, because I'm pretty sure we can't do that in systemd.
<ted_> It was on my TODO list to figure out for the migration.
<mterry> ted_, launcher sends AppID, but I can change it to put appid:: in front
<mterry> ted_, let's do the upstart change separately
<mterry> ted_, I don't want to bundle these
<ted_> mterry, Well you can just have the change be to URL dispatcher to listen to the system bus.
<mterry> ted_, fair sure
<ted_> mterry, Then the job is obsolete
<ted_> Which is a Good Thing™
<mterry> ted_, I'm just saying a separate change from url stuff
<Saviq> ted_, it does deal in urls, or at least will, when we land everything
<Saviq> ted_, file:/// for .desktop files and appid:/// for clicks
<Saviq> erm, make that applications:/// for .desktop files
<ted_> Ah, cool. Sounds great.
<ted_> mterry, Uhm, okay. I don't care how it lands. Long term the way we should go though.
<mterry> ted_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/urls/+merge/211823
<ted_> mterry, We should probably change the signal/method names as well.
<mterry> ted_, hrm, k.  to Url?
<ted_> mterry, Yeah, be creative :-) Something not "Application Start" since that's not really what we're doing.
<mterry> ted_, updated branch btw
<mterry> ted_, went with amazing "StartUrl" name
 * ted_ is in awe
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-20
 * Saviq needs to sleep more... had a "nightmare" about Ubuntu Phone going to become just a mobile browser (with all the UI served remotely)...
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> yeah you need more sleep
 * Saviq hears sizzling... ah, it's the cat found some sun... now waiting for the smell of something burning...
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, we got the "expand music" postEvent crash back, and seems to be easier to trigger
<Saviq> bug #1262711
<ubot5> bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262711
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> I got some symbols (last comment), but they're not helpful much I'd say
<Saviq> it's definitely related to the album art provider
<Saviq> trying to find out whether it happens on desktop, too
<Saviq> but seeing as it's a race, I doubt it...
<dednick> anyone know why phablet-flash isn't working at the mo?
<Saviq> dednick, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06981.html
<dednick> Saviq: ah. yeah i guess that would be it
<Saviq> :)
<dednick> ta
<Saviq> mhr3, do you have apps in new click scope?
<mhr3> saviq, i did yesterday
<mhr3> and we didn't land click since afaik
<Saviq> hmm /me wonders if my locale affects it
<mhr3> saviq, anything in scope-registry.log?
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> ScopeBase::run(): unity::LogicException: Error checking for key existence (/home/phablet/.local/share/applications
<mhr3> hmm indeed
<mhr3> alecu, ^?
<Saviq> it was an empty .desktop file
<mhr3> saviq, hm?
<Saviq> mhr3, broken file
<Saviq> mhr3, empty
<mhr3> who tried to read it?
<Saviq> mhr3, scope did
<mhr3> how come it threw unity::logicexception?
<mhr3> nvm me, /me digs
<Saviq> mhr3, alecu yeah, broken .desktop files make the scope die
<mhr3> ah they actually use our iniparser
<mhr3> ok then
<mhr3> should have made it private :P
<Saviq> LOL
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw fix for the centered "Apps" header is sitll coming to new-scopes?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: didn't work on that
<mhr3> plan to?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ ?
<Saviq> mhr3, would rather get the new header in
<Saviq> mhr3, it's a dying component
<mhr3> saviq, it's just... very visible, always there after reboot
<mhr3> first thing designers noticed btw :)
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe they'll get the new header designed quicker ;) especially for in-dash interaction
<mhr3> your call
<Saviq> mhr3, I know, I'd like to fix it, too
<Saviq> mhr3, I just don't want to spend a day fighting with a dying component that's proved difficult over and over again
<alecu> Saviq: so, how did you get an empty .desktop, btw?
<Saviq> alecu, interrupted test fixture
<Saviq> or some such
<alecu> ah, sounds right. Ok, I'll add some checks so it fails gracefully on parse errors there
<Saviq> /we need to do some optimizing for new scopes... ;?
<elopio> ping tsdgeos. I have the new scopes in my phone now. Do you need some more help with the autopilot tests?
<tsdgeos> elopio: can you confirm unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.GenericScopeViewEmulatorTestCase.test_open_preview fails?
<tsdgeos> i think it's a LVWPH but if you can have a quick look
<tsdgeos> it'd help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't fail here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, been running it the whole morning today
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on phone, yes
<tsdgeos> was failing yesterday for me :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I get some random failures due a crash I'm trying to pin, but nothing more
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> and apparently a lockup on exit sometimes
<Saviq> oh, crash on exit, too
<elopio> tsdgeos: I can, give me soem minutes.
<mhr3> Saviq, yes to optimizing, scrolling is pretty bad with new-scopes
<mhr3> Saviq, and once michi is back we'll hopefully stop hogging the ui thread :)
<mhr3> but you didn't even notice that, did you? :P
<Saviq> mhr3, just a little bit
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, the Card approach is nice and all... but results in unused objects all over the place
<mzanetti> Saviq: any plan on caching app icons yet? I think that would add a lot to perceived performance
<Saviq> mzanetti, cache: true, or something more elaborate like bug #1224998
<ubot5> bug 1224998 in Unity 8 "Cache preview and thumbnail images" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224998
<mzanetti> the latter
<Saviq> mzanetti, SDK topic
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, there is a plan (that I wrote in the bug), but that's about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I really don't think *we* should be doing anything about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it needs to be part of the platform - replacing the default image provider
<Saviq> mzanetti, but anyway we have cache: true in the Card
<Saviq> probably should have added it to the CardHeader. too
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's worse than that, we need to simplify the delegates as much as possible
<Saviq> because now, for each icon + title, we instantiate like a dozen other invisible objects
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> man... I think I need to reinstall my machine. its broken all over the place since the last big upgrade
<mzanetti> now apps are frozen for 5 seconds when getting focus
<elopio> tsdgeos: what branch are you using to run the tests?
<tsdgeos> elopio: new-scopes-clean-to-trunk
 * MacSlow can't connect to the mumble-server
<mzanetti> MacSlow: huh? but you do appear in our channel
<MacSlow> mzanetti, mumble window is greyed out and it's eating 100% of one cpu-core... no clue what's going on
<mzanetti> ah
 * MacSlow tries to reboot :/
<mhr3> saviq, any way to make it so that the card objects would be owned by cpp code?
<elopio> tsdgeos: it fails with the unity8 installed from the landing013 PPA. I'm trying now running it from the same branch.
<Saviq> mhr3, not really
<Saviq> mhr3, the view needs to create/destroy them as they come into / out of view
<Saviq> mhr3, well, in that sense they are, but by all the *Views
<mhr3> saviq, well if gc is the problem, then we should just try to hide all the small objects into a one big :)
<Saviq> mhr3, no, there's no gc
<Saviq> mhr3, they're destroyed
<Saviq> mhr3, it's just that when they're recreated again when coming on screen
<Saviq> mhr3, all the invisible ones get created (in QML world), too
<Saviq> mhr3, even if not passed to the GPU
<Saviq> first thing to do would be to wrap all the bigger pieces in Loaders
<Saviq> and only load them when we know they'd be used
<Saviq> second would be to create a library (remember? a library?) of Cards that would be selected based on what's mapped and such
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, you said in your video you did something to Mir (patch?) that prevented it from stopping the rendering for unfocused surfaces
<Saviq> dandrader, icanhasthat for testing a theory?
<dandrader> Saviq, I did in in the "unity-mir"/QPA code
<Saviq> dandrader, works for me
<dandrader> Saviq, so it just doesn't call application->setState(Suspend)
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, so that's different :?
 * Saviq needs mir to not stop rendering when screen off
<elopio> tsdgeos: Ran 1 test in 49.855s
<elopio> OK
<tsdgeos> elopio: ok, must be me, Saviq was saying it also works for him
<elopio> but it does some weird things. I don't see the preview being opened. Maybe it's just too fast, I'll debug.
<tsdgeos> ok
<kgunn> Saviq: can you do a quick swing through
<kgunn> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1A1wmF92jlwupi1rPspEKUuuJYNWvN3Io4vjqxoofxy8/edit
<Saviq> kgunn, ah!
<Saviq> kgunn, done
<kgunn> ta
<mzanetti> unbelievable... placing the N4 on my keyboard makes my notebook fall asleep
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> reminds me of the N900 which injected keypresses when placed on a keyboard cable
<Cimi> Saviq, what's your feeling about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<Saviq> Cimi, other than it could potentially go into SDK, from a quick glance looks tested and all
<Saviq> Cimi, didn't look at it more, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know about this algorithm, those 0.98 scaling values
<Saviq> Cimi, did Paul answer your question on that?
<Cimi> Saviq, paul didn't write this code, he took it somewhere from meego
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> that sounds like licensing issues
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> don't know what he modified or if it was only 'inspiration'
<Saviq> Cimi, please add these concerns as comments to the MP
<Saviq> Cimi, and ask Paul to reply there
<kgunn> Cimi: good catch Cimi
 * Saviq just noticed the flights next week in his calendar... London, here I come! :P
<Cimi> Saviq, are you here next week?
<Saviq> Cimi, 31st
<Saviq> Cimi, and then 6th
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm getting like seriously worried about you, malta and a non-fish food selection
<Cimi> what?
<Cimi> not fish?
<Saviq> kgunn, <whatever-sound-a-whip-does>
<elopio> Saviq, kgunn: can you please take a look at this document?
<elopio> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1yB6myUu4JzkI315ZNE3hBgWGIQVpcdpJWX-bb3q7sr0/edit#heading=h.xbdfutgfq4lh
<elopio> those are the features that we think should be tested on every new unity release. If you have comments or doubts, you can ping me or rhuddie.
<Saviq> elopio, whoa, nice doc, will definitely read through
<elopio> Saviq: rhuddie does magic with test plans. I'm a mess, so it's nice thanks to him :)
<rhuddie> elopio, saviq hopefully it's a good starting point... please feel free to add any comments :)
<Saviq> for defs
<Saviq> mterry, kgunn, so you say there is ABI breakage in the branch / mir devel?
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941/comments/500681
<Saviq> whoa, 6pm crept up on me
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> ok, /me kicks mir-alone build, then
<YokoZar> Can I tag this one bitesize? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1103833
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1103833 in unity (Ubuntu) "Wine's icon and description appears for all Windows applications" [Medium,Triaged]
<mhr3> Saviq, btw design acked https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459
<mhr3> time to update the desc ;)
<mhr3> and f..ing merge it! :P
<Saviq> mhr3, tell that to Qt 5.2 ;P
<Saviq> kgunn, y u aborted?
<kgunn> Saviq: cause it wasn't gonna work
<kgunn> Saviq: reconfig and rekick
<Saviq> kgunn, ah, good reason
<kgunn> ....it won't let me
<kgunn> is it tied to your name to reconfig ?
<Saviq> kgunn, might be
<kgunn> Saviq: sorry...about that. i should've told you
<Saviq> kgunn, no worries
<Saviq> kgunn, why wouldn't it work?
<kgunn> but i added the mp's that should make mir happy
<Saviq> ERROR:root:session-manager-touch was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you.
<kgunn> mir version 0.1.8 already on dev branch
<Saviq> kgunn, right
<kgunn> Saviq: huh....i thot we could do that
<Saviq> kgunn, not if the components change
<Saviq> kgunn, or well, not if you add some
<Saviq> kgunn, so yeah, my name shouldn't matter I think
<Saviq> kgunn, AlbertA, btw, confirmed
<Saviq> next song plays with AlbertA's patch
<Saviq> not good
 * Saviq updates bug
<kgunn> Saviq still needs a reason to rebuild
<Saviq> kgunn, hm?
<kgunn> Saviq: so i just added the 0.1.8 mp's like i would normally...its all good...don't worry
<kgunn> famous last words
<kgunn> rebuild for unity-mir/papi
<kgunn> gotta run, be back in an hour
<dandrader> finally we have the vkb at our compositing mercy :P http://ubuntuone.com/5lUS2QMOKej1rNPDf5n9hy
<mhr3> \o/
<greyback> dandrader: yay! I think we should leave it like tat :P
<dandrader> greyback, it's a dream coming true. I can just remove the tons of hacks we have around the OSK subject and simply position it like any other Item in the unity8 scene!
<greyback> dandrader: yep, sooo much nicer
<greyback> dandrader: I want it to slide up/down!
<greyback> not just appear, which I always hated
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, sure it will
 * greyback away
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader, I'm not sure we want to be too smart in the shell about how the OSK behaves
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader, sliding up should be handled by the OSK itself
<Saviq> we need to think about 3rd party input methods
<Saviq> IMO the vkb should be a rather freeform window (not necessarily even bottom-attached)
<Saviq> dandrader, one thing we do need to do, though, is treat the vkb as part of the app surface, so that it appears together with the app in the spread and all the animations
<dandrader> Saviq, are the designs like that?
<Saviq> problem ↑ here is that we need a vkb screenshot (buffer?) per-app, and preserve state between apps (that's rather outside of our jurisdiction, though)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, otherwise apps would need to reflow or be blank at the bottom or whatnot
<Saviq> dandrader, app in the spread needs to be exactly as you left it, and how it will come back, part of that is the vkb
<Saviq> dandrader, so we might needs to consider vkb actually supplying a surface per app
<dandrader> this is not sounding good
<Saviq> dandrader, well, it doesn't have to be bad, we just need to think of a good way to do this
<Saviq> dandrader, we need something similar for trusted sessions, like with the content hub, for example
<dandrader> Saviq, we have to find the right balance between leaving things loose and abstract to let 3rd parties go crazy on input method plugins and a pleasing, smooth, user experience
<Saviq> you need to be able to swipe away an app that is in the middle of a content sharing session, and it needs to be rendered into the same app, at some point - maybe even all three - app, content hub and the sharing app, as those will be three distinct surfaces composited together
<dandrader> Saviq, sacrificing the end user experience in favor of hypothetical use cases (a 3rd party input method that might do this and that) is a bad thing to do IMO
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, but I'm afraid input methods are the things that go rather crazy
<Saviq> dandrader, we don't need to sacrifice, we might just need to delegate
<dandrader> Saviq, have you seem them going crazy on other platforms?
<Saviq> dandrader, depends on what is "going crazy", but there's plenty of weird input methods that are out there, and we need to strive not to lock any one of them out
<Saviq> dandrader, good thing is, though, it's just like an app - if it'll be bad, people will rate it down and uninstall it
<dandrader> Saviq, I need concrete examples
<Saviq> dandrader, so I don't think this is a really big issue UX wise
<Saviq> dandrader, I don't have them, but I'm simple, I use a US layout keyboard
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, so we are in the hypothetical ground here
<Saviq> dandrader, http://hubpages.com/hub/Android-Softkeyboard-Shootout-which-input-method-should-you-use
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, ultimately they all seem to be a bottom-anchored rectangle
<dandrader> jeez, the narrator here is a cheap text-to-speech software: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHj2ePxxMo0
<Saviq> dandrader, but why would we impose a slide-up transition for it? why not leave that to the vkb itself?
<Saviq> dandrader, but then there's stuff like dasher http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasher
<Saviq> erm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasher_%28software%29
<Saviq> and any number of things like that, that we should try and not preclude for no good reason
<Saviq> dandrader, and well, ultimately it's not our decision anyway, but UX design's, on what we want to allow
<dandrader> Saviq, I would ask the other way round: why limit our animations and interactions for no good reason
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, limit in what way?
<dandrader> Saviq, sliding up and down for instance. and, more importantly, how such animations are orchestrated to fit well with other UI components such as the launcher
<Saviq> dandrader, how would they be orchestrated? how does the launcher impact the vkb?
<Saviq> IMO the launcher should just go over the app (and hence the vkb, which is part of the app)
<Saviq> I don't see the reason to force a slide up/down animation, what if people want it to fade in/out, or plainly just show up? I'd see it as a user preference, and not something we want to implement, but the vkb should
<Saviq> but again, that's me
<Saviq> I don't have to be right, nor do I have the binding word :)
<dandrader> Saviq, this a good video on the current crop of vkbs: http://youtu.be/Ig7icgTHtDY
<dandrader> Saviq, I see the way you dismiss a OSK as a shell thing. like the way you dismiss a window
<dandrader> Saviq, from the shell point of view an input method is a "black" rectangle
<dandrader> Saviq, although it can draw outside its boundaries.
<dandrader> anyway, EOD
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-21
<mhr3> Saviq, btw two notes from design review, not sure if anyone opened these as bugs yet
<mhr3> - carousel visual in scopes isn't correct (should be circular)
<mhr3> - orange dividing line when revealing indicators shouldn't disappear when the overlay is fully opened
<Saviq> mhr3, nope, Jouni just said "approved"
<Saviq> mhr3, ah but that's not even new-scopes
<mhr3> Saviq, nah, general stuff
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure what the first one means, though
<Saviq> mhr3, care to file them please?
<mhr3> Saviq, the first one still needs visual design, cause afaict it matches it fine
<Saviq> mhr3, affect ubuntu-ux then?
<mhr3> Saviq, fwiw it was about the corners of the carousel - they shouldn't be just cut, the carousel has to be "shaped" differently
<Saviq> mhr3, ah you mean edges?
<mhr3> yea
<Saviq> mhr3, like left/right edge?
<Saviq> mhr3, there's some shadow that's meant to happen AFAIR
<mhr3> Saviq, otherwise switching between scopes that have carousels is too weird
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, understood
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, just a headsup on upcoming changes
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah thanks
<Saviq> greyback, hey, opinion: bug or not https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37677 ?
<greyback> Saviq: so it does sounds like a bug, but I suspect the way Mir blocks rendering of clients isn't good either. I believe Mir causes Qt to block in its rendering thread at the swapBuffers call, which I'm not sure is a typical thing to do. Usually I'd expect a window manager to send "window hidden" events to all clients, so that they can pause their rendering thread, yet keep chewing events
<Saviq> greyback, well, as we've seen from 5.0, this can happen regardless
<Saviq> greyback, IMO the fact that you can't produce frames
<Saviq> should not mean you should stop processing everything else altogether
<Saviq> greyback, and FWIW in this case it's not a "blocked thread" issue, i.e. the processing stops after a few seconds after the output's been blocked
<Saviq> so it looks like it's actively suspended after some timeout
<greyback> huh
<greyback> that's bizarre
<Saviq> yeah, I'm worried of a "it's not a bug, it's a feature" response
<mzanetti> paulliu: hey, you around?
<greyback> Saviq: any luck in tracking down the code change?
<greyback> want a hand?
<Saviq> greyback, didn't get to it, was actually hoping for Alan or Simon to show up, but that's not happening, so will get onto bisecting now
<paulliu> mzanetti: hi
<paulliu> mzanetti: what's up?
<mzanetti> hi paulliu. Just came by your lazyImage fix
<mzanetti> got me curious why the existing tests didn't catch this
<mzanetti> while figuring I added some for it
<paulliu> mzanetti: because it needs adding real image for test. Or we cannot get the source size.
<paulliu> mzanetti: oh.. ok
<mzanetti> paulliu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-lazyImage1-test/+merge/212131
<paulliu> mzanetti: I'll merge it.
<mzanetti> paulliu: I proposed it to be merged into your branch
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok. thanks a lot.
<mzanetti> paulliu: no problem. thank you for discovering this
<greyback> Saviq: in the bug, should it not be "qmlscene printDate.qml" not "qml printDate.qml" ?
<Saviq> greyback, "qml" is a new blessed tool
<mzanetti> uh?
 * mzanetti tries
<greyback> ah yeah
<Saviq> greyback, that's actually "allowed" to be used in production, as opposed to qmlscene
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-get install qml
<greyback> thought it was to be called qmlrunner
<greyback> saves me 6 keystrokes
<mzanetti> does it use less mem?
<mzanetti> no... 300kb more
<Saviq> mzanetti, paulliu, there's a licensing issue with the code in that branch, see Cimi's comment
<Saviq> the original code is GPL v2 or v3, we can't get that
<mzanetti> Saviq: which branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, paulliu's ZoomableImage
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... the one we just talked about was a fix in LazyImage
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah crap, of course
 * Saviq mixed stuff up, as you were
<mzanetti> nw
<Cimi> ciao paulliu
<Cimi> we use this policy now when we propose or review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<Cimi> for example https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1293478/+merge/211702
<mhr3> Saviq, any idea why qmlviewer would tell me that it can't connect to display when run via xvfb-run?
<Saviq> mhr3, because it's qt4?
<Saviq> mhr3, did you actually want to use QtQuick1 / Qt4?
<Saviq> or did you mean qmlscene
<Saviq> mhr3, either way
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, no i actually run just "qml foo.qml"
<Saviq> `xvfb-run -s "-screen 0 1024x768x24" qml foo` works fine here
<Saviq> mhr3, the x24 is important
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise Gallium doesn't work
<mhr3> Saviq, :/
<mhr3> $ xvfb-run -a -s "screen 0 1024x768x24" qml test.qml
<mhr3> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :109
<Saviq> mhr3, 109? do you have 10 other xvfbs running?
<Saviq> mhr3, I get the same with -a
<mhr3> no, not even one
<Saviq> mhr3, drop the -a
<Saviq> interesting
<mhr3> Saviq, without -a it's trying to use :0
<Saviq> mhr3, huh? then xvfb-run is stupid
<Saviq> mhr3, ah
<Saviq> mhr3, missing-
<Saviq> mhr3, -screen
<Saviq> not screen
<mhr3> aaaah :)
<mhr3> cheers
<Saviq> nw
<Saviq> yay for cryptic error msgs
<Saviq> /food
<asac> Saviq: mzanetti: greyback: are we out of ideas on the event thing?
<asac> or still actively pursuing, debugging on our own
<greyback> asac: it's being actively pursued right now, we have simple test case, working on tracking down the Qt change responsible
<Saviq> asac, what greyback said
<asac> greyback: awesome
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, can you come to #sdk on canonical irc and see with kalikiana what's about his notification test failure?
<paulliu> Cimi: ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: jfi: updated the xvfbTestSomething
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<paulliu> Cimi: so I should change it to GPLv2+?
<Saviq> paulliu, no, we just can't have it
<paulliu> Saviq: wow, I have to re-write it.
<Saviq> paulliu, we (Canonical) needs copyright to the code we want to own
<Saviq> paulliu, since we're trying to license it under GPLv3
<Saviq> but also be able to dual-license it
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, or find something in a more permissible license
<Cimi> we probably want === here and not == "fit", right? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-lazyimage1/+merge/211728
<Cimi> to be compatible with tests
<Cimi> even though I can hardly see this failing
<Cimi> Saviq, I propose we use === as much as possible, so we can spot JS / Qml V8 weirdness
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not weirdness ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, and we don't have v4
<Saviq> Cimi, and it doesn't matter when you're comparing strings
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing will ever equal "fit", other than "fit"
<Saviq> erm, we *do* have v4 now
<Cimi> Saviq, if scaleTo is not string, though
<Saviq> Cimi, it will still != "fit"
<Saviq> null != "fit"; null !== "fit; object != "fit"; object !== "fit", only "fit" == "fit" and "fit" === "fit"
<Saviq> Cimi, it only really matters when you want to check for validity of a variable
<Saviq> Cimi, so, 0, "", false vs. null/undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, there is one other point
<Cimi> I'm reading
<Saviq> Cimi, it might be quicker to do === than ==, as == might cause unnecessary conversion
<Cimi> I know this
<paulliu> BTW, can I use those images inside qml/graphics and qml/Dash/graphics for test cases?
<paulliu> Some are screenshots.
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> paulliu, maybe there are something in tests/
<Saviq> paulliu, it's better to copy them / supply your own
<Saviq> paulliu, as those from qml/ might disappear/change, while the test should remain valid
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> paulliu, ask danrader about the test
<Cimi> paulliu, as in my comment
<paulliu> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> latencies on jenkins are not reliable
<Cimi> in your case might not matter since a pinch to zoom hold the mouse
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you take care to not fail if gcc isn't available?
<Cimi> mterry, ping
<mterry> Cimi, hello
<Cimi> morning!
<Cimi> mterry, I am recompiling but I didn't seem to get the wifi page loaded
<Cimi> mterry, I removed .disabled though
<mterry> Cimi, how are you running?
<Cimi> mterry, wizard/tests.sh
<Cimi> mterry, unless a previous debuild has the .disabled
<mterry> Cimi, is it gone from debian/tmp/usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/Pages?
<mterry> Cimi, that's where test.sh looks
<Cimi> I'll wait for this debuild to finish
 * Cimi should really start building this pc, that arrived
<mzanetti> Saviq: re gcc not available. do we really need to catch that?
<Cimi> an i7 4770 will help with compile :)
<mzanetti> I mean... we have much worse issues in that case
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno, do you think gcc will be everywhere this might be run?
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you now thinking of no cmpiler around at all or a different compiler used?
<Saviq> mzanetti, none at all
<seb128> mterry, there might be an issue with that logic, I didn't check out, but remember how my number of dots was off until I installed the deb the other day? it seems to look in the system location for some stuf (like the number of pages at least)
<Cimi> also
<Cimi> can we check it works fine with no-sim?
<Cimi> I mena, number of dots
<Cimi> *mean
<mterry> seb128, oh hmm, maybe because test.sh *prefixes* to XDG_DATA_DIRS instead of *replacing* it
<Cimi> mterry, that would explain why I didn't get the wifi page
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7130716/
<mterry> Cimi, try changing that in test.sh and see what happens
<mzanetti> after that FindQtXXX bails out a couple of times, but it never even reaches that place
<kgunn> mterry: so, every pkg built but telephony-service, seems to fail on "no matching func" in one of the mocks...
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/170202092/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.telephony-service_0.1%2B14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * kgunn so glad we're doing this now :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's really easy to catch - if no gcc, don't export LD_...
<Cimi> mterry, I don't have .disabled
<Cimi> still doesnot wok
<mterry> kgunn, either I have to merge from trunk or telephony-service is expecting some other library to be updated
<mterry> kgunn, let me try merging
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just thinking ahead, when we give that to people that don't actually have anything compiled in their apps, so cmake won't look for gcc
<mterry> Cimi, but did you try changing test.sh's use of XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<Cimi> mterry, lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok. makes sense.
<Cimi> mterry, I *removed the file from /usr/share
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just didn't know where you were going with this
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> and didn't see much point in adding useless checks
<mterry> Cimi, add some debugging comments to PageList then
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> kgunn, nope, doesn't need merge from trunk.  let me ask boiko
<Saviq> kgunn, was looking at those failures, but does mterry's code actually touch any of that?
<mterry> Saviq, no, not my code.  But I think telphony-service expects some unreleased library update
<kgunn> yep, probably mock version update or some such
<Saviq> mterry, right
<mterry> boiko, what does telephony-service trunk need to build correctly?  we're seeing a failure: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/170202092/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.telephony-service_0.1%2B14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<boiko> mterry: it needs the silo landing-009 merged :)
<Saviq> boiko, is there any one MP we could get?
<Cimi> mterry, can we do something quicker than this debuild?
<mterry> boiko, OK.  (we're trying to stage a silo for the greeter that happens to include my telephony branches)
<mterry> Cimi, yeah.  If qml changes, you can manually copy files to debian/tmp.  If build changes, you can do something like my quick and dirty rebuild command: rm -f debian/*.debhelper.log; dh_autoreconf_clean; DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip noopt nocheck" debuild --no-tgz-check -i -I -us -uc -nc
<Saviq> or we can just take all of them...
<boiko> mterry: your changes are already in landing-009
<Cimi> mterry, cool will try next time
<mterry> boiko, I know.  But I wanted one giant PPA for testing.  I'll remove the telephony stuff from my silo when yours lands
<boiko> mterry: ah ok, well, if it is only for testing, I can cook a quick patch for you, just don't merge it as it is going to cause conflicts in the existing MRs :)
<mterry> kgunn, is it easier to grab boiko's whole silo or use a quick patch?
<kgunn> boiko: mterry quick patch...
<kgunn> then we can just target a force rebuild of the telephony pkg
<boiko> kgunn: mterry: just give me a minute then
<kgunn> actually...whatever boiko says is the least risky/easiest :)
<boiko> kgunn: I guess if the changes are not related to the telephony apps, I think the easiest is to just patch telephony-service
<boiko> kgunn: mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7130791/
<mterry> boiko, kgunn: I will make an MP out of that
<kgunn> mterry: cool, rebooting in the meantime
<Saviq> mterry, make it WiP/Rejected straight away, Train doesn't care
<mterry> kgunn, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/telephony-service/quick-fix-dont-merge/+merge/212166
<mterry> Saviq, yup
<kgunn> mterry: ack
<mterry> boiko, thanks btw  :)
<Saviq> anyone else's mumble disconnected?
<boiko> mterry: no problems
<kgunn> Saviq: so you're definitely right that technically the 0.1.8 bump isn't needed, however we started doing that ages ago as a means to trigger a rebuild...which i'm sure there's another way...what would you recommend? change to deb changelog ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no-change rebuild
<Saviq> kgunn, so just an empty MP
<Saviq> kgunn, and the correct order of building things in a silo
<Saviq> kgunn, empty as in bzr commit --unchanged
<Saviq> kgunn, normally you bump debian/changelog, but the silos are doing it for you
<kgunn> Saviq: i knew you could empty bzr commit, didnt realize lp would let me empty mp
<Saviq> kgunn, well, it's empty in terms of diff, but there's still a commit to be added,
<kgunn> .....just wonder if there was some other weird reason....i need to ask didrocks...surely he knew we could empty mp
<Saviq> kgunn, the only thing it gets you is it forces the order of things
<Saviq> kgunn, i.e. if you built unity-mir with mir at the same time to the silo, without the dep change, it would build against the distro version
<kgunn> Saviq: i agree with you in principal...and willing to start using that method (just a nagging thot there was some other didrocks-voodoo reason)
<Saviq> kgunn, sure, maybe he'll prove me wrong
<Saviq> kgunn, but that's generally what was happening in distro pre-train, people would just bump the changelog and upload for rebuild
<roadmr> hello unity folks! is there a laptop-friendly alternative to the ctrl+alt+numpad window arranging shortcuts? most under-15" laptops have no usable keypad
<dpm> pstolowski, mhr3, while generating the documentation for the new scopes API on d.u.c I came across two sets of docs. Could you tell me whether both are up-to-date and why there are two sets?
<dpm> They're http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/
<dpm> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/
<Saviq> roadmr, you usually can use the Fn key to use the numpad keys
<mhr3> dpm, latter is more up-to-date
<roadmr> Saviq: not on this laptop :( hence my asking
<dpm> mhr3, thanks. Do you happen to know where  the first set comes from?
<Saviq> roadmr, so the shortcut would be Ctrl+Alt+Fn+key, so not great
<Saviq> roadmr, you'll have to remap in cssm
<Saviq> ccsm
<mhr3> dpm, mhall119 used to upload that one for us
<dpm> mhall119, did you do the upload of http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/ manually, or did you get it pulled by the publisher script?
<roadmr> Saviq: oh so it can be remapped with ccsm? I'll have a look at that... thanks
<roadmr> Saviq: somehting like Super+(w,a,s,d) or some such would fit me, not sure if Unity will love that, but at least thanks to you I know where to look now :)
<mhall119> dpm: manually
<dpm> mhall119, ok, in that case I'll remove those, as the newer ones are now pulled automatically from the unity PPA
<dpm> done
<mhr3> dpm, just pull them from distro
<mhr3> dpm, the ppa isn't regularly updated
<dpm> mhr3, ok, I can do that now
<Saviq> roadmr, some of those (Super+s) are already mapped
<roadmr> Saviq: yes, that's what I'm finding :/
<Saviq> roadmr, and there's actually all ten keys used
<Saviq> roadmr, from the numpad
<Saviq> roadmr, for edges (4), corners (4), maximized and minimized
<roadmr> Saviq: well I'll find some combinations that work... because this thing really has no overlaid keypad so I was left with no alternative
<Saviq> roadmr, understood
<roadmr> Saviq: thanks anyway, I had no idea ccsm could set those shortcuts
<dpm> mhr3, mhall119, ok, now http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/ is updated daily from the archive
<mhr3> dpm, cool, thx
<mhall119> thanks dpm
<elopio> Saviq: should this bug be critical in qtdeclarative-opensource-src ?
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, I can't make it so, please do
<mhr3> Saviq, still here?
<Saviq> mhr3, on my way out, wassup?
<mhr3> Saviq, meh, can wait.. enjoy weekend!
<Saviq> mhr3, you too
<kgunn> mterry: boiko so 1 unit test failed only on arm build...do we just need to disable (re telephony-service build for split greeter test pkgs)
<boiko> kgunn: as it is for test purposes only, just disable it, if tests are failing they will be fixed in the correct branches
<mterry> kgunn, if I update a branch, I assume the silo/ppa automatically rebuilds?  like a recipe kind of thing
<mterry> unrelated to your question :)
<kgunn> mterry: yeah, you can disable on your mp....tell me when, then i don ape suit and hit a button
<mterry> kgunn, OK
<kgunn> oh... mterry if unrelated....not really automatic...whoever is the lander would need to know
<kgunn> silo doesn't check for mp updates
<mterry> kgunn, OK, hmm.  I have some small updates coming in every now and then
<mterry> kgunn, like today I'll probably change how the boot spinner looks based on design feedback
<kgunn> mterry: its fine...i really do not mind
<kgunn> i am glad we're doing this now
<kgunn> this is all the wasted time on silo dancing
<kgunn> needed
<mterry> kgunn, anyway, my dumb telephony branch is update to not run tests
<kgunn> to get the pkgs  correct
<kgunn> mterry: ok...
 * kgunn dons ape suit
<mterry> kgunn, yeah.  Everything split greeter touches takes longer than I would expect.  Like a midas touch
<mterry> Or, I guess that's a common complaint these days  :)
<mterry> Maybe not unique to split greeter
<kgunn> mterry: yeah...its the dorky little things
<kgunn> like no arm integ test support in silo
<kgunn> and native package no likie
<kgunn> mterry: and you know split greeter is one of my favorite things we're doind
<kgunn> or doing even
<kgunn> really can't wait till we land it
<mterry> kgunn, it's a lot of work for zero visual differences  :)  (although it is bundled with a boot animation)
<mterry> kgunn, but yeah it definitely enables future features much better than our current code
<mterry> kgunn, it just feels a little hard to get excited about it sometimes  ;)
<kgunn> mterry: guess i think its cool cause i'm a middleware guy at heart...which probably makes me a weirdo
<mterry> kgunn, fair enough  :)
<kgunn> ....drum roll please
<kgunn> mterry: ...you finally have....packages
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+packages
 * mterry fist pumps
<kgunn> let me know if you need anything kicked again...
<mterry> kgunn, are those various ftbfs expected?
<kgunn> mterry: yeah those arm64, ppc etc
<kgunn> those are archs they're trying to enable
<kgunn> so yeah
<mterry> k
<kgunn> as long as you got all the armhf's you're good
<mterry> kgunn, will  want a rekick for usc in a bit.  but not yet.  Thanks so much!
<kgunn> glad to help
<mterry> kgunn, will have to test this PPA in total this weekend then send out an email for wider testing
 * kgunn keeps ape suit handy
 * davmor2 points kgunn to http://instantrimshot.com/?sound=drumroll
<mterry> heh
<mterry> kgunn, if you can add lp:~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1294832-phone-
<mterry> greeter-using-wrong-menu to the silo, that would be swell
 * mterry hugs charles
<charles> :-)
<charles> kgunn, oh are you doing an indicator-datetime release?
<kgunn> charles: we're only testing
<mterry> charles, if you folks already have an indicator silo going, please do your own thing.  We just have a silo going to pull all the greeter-related stuff together for a testing ppa
<charles> mterry, sounds good
<kgunn> mterry: what all do you want to rebuild now ?
<kgunn> indicator-datetime
<kgunn> ...usc ?
<mterry> kgunn, usc in a sec.  Give me another testing pass on my changes
<mterry> one moment
<kgunn> ...i'll wait
<kgunn> Y
<kgunn> oops...
 * mterry hates Starbucks wifi
<mterry> kgunn, OK.  Please add that indicator-datetime branch, and re-kick usc and ubuntu-touch-session.  Thanks!
<mterry> kgunn, this will give us prettier boot
<mterry> (less dramatic animation than the aubergine)
<seb128> mterry, do you like their coffee at least? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, occasionally.  I usually have hot chocolate.  :)
<mterry> seb128, though their baked goods are tasty!  :)
<seb128> that's true!
<mterry> kgunn, I noticed the silo doesn't have lightdm trunk
<mterry> kgunn, it'll need that too
<mterry> did I make a fake MP for that/
<mterry> ?
<mterry> kgunn, yeah lp:~mterry/lightdm/fake-no-change-mp
<kgunn> mterry: so you just need it rebuilt ?
<mterry> kgunn, well, there are unreleased changes in lp:lightdm
<mterry> kgunn, so I have a no-change MP against it for silo purposes
<kgunn> sure...
<kgunn> mterry: anything else before i reconfigure ?
<mterry> kgunn, not that I know about yet  :)  I'm testing the PPA now
<mterry> kgunn, and the mir in that PPA has the racarr branch?
<kgunn> mterry: yes
<kgunn> why?
<mterry> kgunn, humm..  I'm seeing the same symptoms that I expected that branch to fix.  Maybe there are more fixes necessary there
<mterry> kgunn, (what happens is that Mir turns screen back on a few seconds after locking device)
<kgunn> mterry: hmmmm
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/remove-ensure-display-powered/+merge/209734
<mterry> kgunn, yeah that's what I though did the job
<mterry> kgunn, I will poke him on #ubuntu-mir
<mhall119> Saviq: around?
<mhall119> though this is realy an mhr thing
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-22
<EndymionM> Is this where I can ask questions about Unity 2d?
<akiva-mobile> I am having problems building unity on 13.10. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7134335/
<akiva-mobile> im stalling at line 64
<akiva-mobile> and 69, and I have very little experience with cmake
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-16
<tsdgeos> yay internet working again \o/
<tsdgeos> my router seems to have some kind of aversion to mondays lately
<tsdgeos> and we're not in bug control anymore again
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we'll have to grab mhall119 to get us back, not sure why we're expiring over and over, maybe that's policy or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, lo and behold, the second .crash Pat sent had the same thread #0...
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> maybe it's caused by how we fetch the threads/instrument/something?=
<tsdgeos> and it's weird he can reproduce it so "easily" too
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> that's rtm on mako, right?
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think the only route forward would be to get gdb attached to the running process on Pat's phone and see what can be done there
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mhall119> tsdgeos: Saviq: was it a team that expired?
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, unity-ui-team
 * tsdgeos goes for food
<mhall119> Saviq: unity-ui-team has been invited to join ubuntu-bugcontrol
<mhall119> someone on unity-ui-team needs to approve it though
<Saviq> mhall119, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, I've a feeling cancel-pam-harder prevents me from logging in on my laptop, the password entry field wiggle-wiggle-wiggles every 5s or so, I can't type my pword, and the log says "this backend does not support multiple users"
 * Saviq verifies it's that change that causes this
<mterry> Saviq, uh oh
<mterry> I would have expected it would fail via deadlocks
<mterry> if anything
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, confirmed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174/comments/628754
<mterry> Saviq, sigh.  Good find, thanks.  Marked wip then
<_Rarity> Hello! Is it possible to separate the workspaces on each monitor in a multi-monitor setup? (When you change a workspace on a monitor #1, the workspace stays the same on monitor #2)
<_Rarity> (In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<_Rarity> If this separate workspace functionality is impossible as of now, it is certainly a feature that should be implemented. I have many colleagues also wanting this feature :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-17
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1431798 that is crashing rtm crashes to pat, do we care for rtm at all or simply put it in vivid?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431798 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashed with signal 7 in QMutex::lock() when switching scopes" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> it is a very low impact bug
<tsdgeos> s/bug/fix
<tsdgeos> i mean
<_Rarity> Hello. What are the requirements to ask a question on the unity mailing list?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you should probably ask pat if it should be added to the ww13-ota milestone (the next 14.09 rtm milestone) or not. we do care about the old rtm but he decides what bugs are put to there.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, making a note about landing that bug fix after the 5.4.1 currently in testing is in
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, i see, tx
<galitsyn-vb> Hi guys! There is an issue we have with Unity guests in VirtualBox if VM has 3D acceleration enabled. The problem is — if VM was saved and then restored, Unity does not attempt to draw any new graphical content. Something upset it too much. I was stepping over OpenGL commands with profiler and was looking to Read- and Write- buffers content. Guest does not attempt to place any new data there. In the same time, I can see newly allocated OpenG
<galitsyn-vb> L textures in profiler and these textures contain actual data. But due to some reason these textures never used. The issue disappears once guest window was resized. I used Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 and 15.05 guests. Can anyone give me some hints about what it might be related to? Maybe some Unity code references related to content drawing? Maybe even some Unity dev can take a look to the issue and say if the problem related to Unity itself or Virtu
<galitsyn-vb> alBox guest additions libraries work in some unexpected way?
<Mirv> galitsyn-vb: many of the Unity7 developers are in US timezone although they should see your message later if they have 24/7 irc
<galitsyn-vb> Mirv, I see. Thanks!
<bregma> galitsyn-vb, it sounds like something in the VirtualBox video driver is not handling restoration of the GL context correctly -- userspace applications should normally be completely unaware of the save/restore activity, but there's a possibility there is an improperly handled code path in Compiz that is not normally exercised elsewhere
<bregma> I'll ask the Unity 7 devs to consider possibilities
<bregma> galitsyn-vb, have you opened a bug in Launchpad?
<galitsyn-vb> bregma, no, have not submitted bug yet.
<bregma> it's the recommended way
<galitsyn-vb> I see. Will submit. Thanks!
<galitsyn-vb> bregma, seems the issue with graphical content freeze on VM restore is not directly related to Unity and even to Ubuntu itself. Very similar issue on state restore happens with glxgears app running inside the other Linux distribution and with different window manager at all. Seems there is something got upset in X11 libraries. Sorry for the noise.
<galitsyn-vb> ..and thank you for response!
<bregma> :)
<tsdgeos> anyone feels like getting https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_firstVisibleIndex_remove/+merge/253236 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so what happened to the regression? You left it unfixed?
<mzanetti> ok. can review it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: read the comment i made on the associated bug, i can't possitively confirm this fixes the crash, but at least it fixes something that may fix it
<mzanetti> yep, already saw it
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, added silo 12 to flo, no keyboard, that known?
<mzanetti> Saviq, I see missing OSK with various things lately. iirc I pinged you on friday about it already
<mzanetti> but I haven't tracked it down to something yet
<mzanetti> will watch it more closely
<Saviq> mzanetti, so maybe it's a flo thing, or are you seeing it on mako too?
<mzanetti> I saw it on mako, yes
<Saviq> hmm, first time I had it now, and I can't get it at all, reboots or anything
 * Saviq reflashes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I might be asking something stupid now:
<mzanetti> I see in the bug that index == 0 and firstVisibleIndex == 0 when this happens
<mzanetti> in your branch the if is (remove.index <= m_firstVisibleIndex)
<mzanetti> which should be true in that case
<mzanetti> oh wait... remove.index might be something else than index
<mzanetti> hmm... it's insert.index
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: my hunch is that in the crash it was going through growDown
<tsdgeos> though reading the code i can't see how that could happen really
<tsdgeos> there's two fixes
<tsdgeos> a decouple the code that sets the m_firstVisibleIndex that was only in the else of growDown
<tsdgeos> and then actually set the  m_firstVisibleIndex for when the list is not empty
<mzanetti> right... I get it now
<tsdgeos> i'll put those two lines in the commit lof
<tsdgeos> g
<Saviq> Mirv, if still around, any idea about OSK missing on flo with 5.4.1?
<Mirv> Saviq: qml cache
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> Mirv, you must've been asked that like 100 times now, sry
<josharenson> mterry: I added you as a reviewer to this, don't know if you saw https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/add_slim_greeter_modes/+merge/252836
<Mirv> Saviq: :) np, being brief just because busy with other stuff
<josharenson> receiving this error when trying to debuild w/ SessionManager plugin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10617713/
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-18
<Saviq> 5.4.1 migrated \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :)
<tsdgeos> would be happier if QT CI wasn't blocked my mac tests not passing though :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how's our landing going?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what happened with the zooming stuff then?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I gave up
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it worked fine on the phone, but the test fails
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so the regression is still there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in the test
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well since you gave up
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> the regression is still there and the test passes, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with the changes you did for 5.4, the test pass but the panning the image doesn't work anymore
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is no test for the panning
<tsdgeos> so we have a regression
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> did you report it?
<Cimi> if I revert your change, zoom and pan seems to work fine
<Cimi> on the phone
<Cimi> but the test fails
<Cimi> I didn't
<tsdgeos> so can you create a bug so we don't forget to fix it?
<Cimi> let me report
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, reconfiguring now
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1433506
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433506 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pan doesn't work anymore after 5.4 transition" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need to rebuild and retest after the Qt landing
<Saviq> mzanetti, put dpr in silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-015
<mzanetti> Saviq, ok, thanks
<Saviq> so will look at that soon, couldn't get to it yesterday
<Saviq> ok, let's see how the mother of all silos copes...
<Saviq> whoa, 24 MPs and no conflicts... we're getting good at this :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i can't get pinch and pan to work on the phone with the old code
<tsdgeos> Cimi: would you mind sharing which code you were using on the phone?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: wait my mistake
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> @unity: here we go: http://notyetthere.org/
<mzanetti> it's getting serious now
<kgunn> :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, top! :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, but you took him the pleasure of unboxing! :)
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mzanetti> couldn't resist
<mzanetti> will wrap it again
<MacSlow> mzanetti, the folded info-card is so nice!
<mzanetti> yeah. They've written "Ubuntu Edition" everywhere
<mzanetti> really cool
 * MacSlow is a bit envious :)
<Saviq> /reallyfood
<Saviq> mzanetti, you got a reviewer for lp:~mzanetti/unity8/pinlock-scaling ?
<mzanetti> Saviq, MacSlow|lunch said he'll look at it
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking into it atm
<attente_> hi, what is the replacement for putting scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ in unity 8?
<Saviq> seb128, is there a bug reported about apps not running under systemd in unity8 session?
<seb128> Saviq, is that on an upgraded system?
<Saviq> seb128, I believe so, I had to switch to upstart to have them work
<Saviq> will try and reboot to sd again
<seb128> Saviq, systemctl enable cgmanager
 * Saviq reboots
<seb128> Saviq, no need
<seb128> you can just start it manually
<Saviq> seb128, need, on upstart now
<seb128> k
<Saviq> seb128, indeed, wasn't enabled, do we have an idea (or a bug) tracking why?
<seb128> Saviq, it was not enabled by default earlier in the cycle and the enable/disable don't change on upgrade
<seb128> so if you had this version you need to manually fix it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pan_regression/+merge/253375 ?
<Saviq> meh, k
<seb128> known issue with systemd packaging in debian/ubuntu
<seb128> didrocks is looking into fixing it
<seb128> it's not going to happen for new installs or people upgrading now
<seb128> since cgmanager is enabled by default now
<Saviq> yeah understood
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I reproduce the pixel ratio issue on desktop somehow?
<mzanetti> Saviq, only when using ubuntumirclient I'd say
<tsdgeos> Saviq:  lp:~saviq/unity8/wrap-qmltestrunner: would delete 7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> so yes, in the desktop-session-mir it should be the same
<tsdgeos> lp:~alecu/unity8/payments-button: is the evil
<tsdgeos> has zillions of tags
<tsdgeos> alecu: what's the deal with that branch ↑↑ is it still meaningful?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that branch needs updating first of all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, very good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it'd add some wait after each commit, so we see a bit of animation too
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and apparently is more reliable daniel said
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i totally see the animation here
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cool
<alecu> tsdgeos: I think it was merged into this other branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/payments-button
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I meant on the test
<alecu> tsdgeos: so, I'm setting it to abandoned
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do you see in the test?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes i see it pinch, pan and unpinch
<tsdgeos> alecu: oki :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you don't?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok, not on my machine, weird
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nevermind
<alecu> tsdgeos: actually, I was able to set the status of the MP, but I can't change the status of the branch from "Development". Can you do it?
<tsdgeos> let me try
<tsdgeos> alecu: nope
<tsdgeos> alecu: it's weird you cna't edit your own branch
<Saviq> I can
<Saviq> for whatever reason
<Saviq> alecu, tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> :)
<alecu> tsdgeos: doh, I was not logged into launchpad in that browser window :P
<tsdgeos> he he
<alecu> tsdgeos: now, what about it having "zillions of tags"? what are those, and why are they bad?
<Saviq> mzanetti, so most of it happens in the QPA, not the SDK? how does that affect our apps running on X11?
<tsdgeos> alecu: bzr tags, they came from misterious places, and they replicate a lot, they are wrong because they point to broken revisions of the code
<mzanetti> Saviq, well, it happens in both, the QPA and the SDK
<tsdgeos> alecu: if you have any local checkout either remove it and checkout again or run http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py over it
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, X11 is unchanged atm
<mzanetti> Saviq, actually, X11 already supports QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO, while Mir doesn't
<alecu> tsdgeos: ack, thanks.
<alecu> tsdgeos: "they came from misterious places, and they replicate a lot" <- they sound like Gremlins
<tsdgeos> he he :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, right, but are you not doing something special in mir QPA to "inflect" DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO from GRID_UNIT_PX?
<mzanetti> Saviq, I do that in the qtubuntu qpa, yes, not in the X11 one
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if I set DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO in X11, everything will Just Work™ anyway, right?
<mzanetti> yes, mostly..
<mzanetti> Saviq, this is how I start qtcreator nowadays: QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO=2 GRID_UNIT_PX=16 qtcreator
<mzanetti> Saviq, worth noting that before some recent upgrade I had to use "QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO=2 GRID_UNIT_PX=8 qtcreator" for the same result
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "new" way seems correct
<Saviq> or does it..
 * Saviq no gets why we'd not get the loop under X11 then
<mzanetti> I still haven't made up my mind about that tbh... given that on Mir we won't have QT_DEVICEL_RATIO in the end
<mzanetti> QT_DEVICEL_RATIO :D
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi!
<om26er> mzanetti, when does this land https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-laggy-launcher-dnd/+merge/251567 ?
<mzanetti> om26er, my last state is "when QA manages to test the silo"
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, we kind of will, only it will by default be based off of GRID_UNIT_PX, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise QWidget apps would be bad
<mzanetti> Saviq, exactly
<Saviq> we should allow for overriding btw
<Saviq> like if you do have DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO in env, that should take precedence
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah, in the end both mechanisms override the "virtual qreal QPlatformWindow::devicePixelRatio() const"
<mzanetti> Saviq, it just depends what qgetenv we do in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean that DPR should take precedence over GUX
<mzanetti> Saviq, I don't think we want to regard the DPR env at all
<Saviq> dunno, maybe
<Saviq> on one hand that means that someone exports DPR and expects it to work and it doesn't
<mzanetti> Saviq, note that the env var is something specific to the X11 QPA, Windows, Mac etc doesn't use that either
<Saviq> oh
<mzanetti> not sure about the wayland QPA
<Saviq> thought that was Qt
<Saviq> aaanyway, trying the desktop session to see if I can get it to die
<mzanetti> yeah well, the X11 qpa is from upstream Qt, so it kind a is
<Saviq> yeah you know what I mean
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, on flo + DPR, fonts huge, that expected?
<mzanetti> really... I did test it on flo, was working fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, check out silo 15
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> have to do a bit for the alt+tab stuff atm, but I'll come back to this at latest tomorrow
<attente_> Saviq: hi, do you know where i can put a startup script for a unity 8 desktop session?
<Saviq> attente_, we use upstart for the user session http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#session-job
<seb128> attente_, what sort o script?
<attente_> Saviq, seb128: /etc/X11/Xsession.d script
<seb128> what is the script doing?
<seb128> we should probably avoid adding X11 scripts
<attente_> seb128: it's the im-config script that launches the user's im framework
<seb128> don't we already have that? or what do you want to change?
<attente_> seb128: we have it, but it doesn't run under u8
<seb128> oh, right, no X11 there
<seb128> you don't want to add a script to Xsession.d
<seb128> you want to replace one by an upstart job?
<attente_> seb128: sure. does it make sense to do a systemd one instead though?
<seb128> shouldn't that be done for non unity8 sessions as well and in im-config itself?
<seb128> we don't use systemd for user session yet
<seb128> so no
<attente_> ok
<attente_> seb128: it's already there, but i'm wondering how to get it working under u8
<attente_> so i guess adding the upstart job is what we should be doing
<seb128> yes
<seb128> replace the Xsession script by an upstart job
<attente_> ok, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and can't repro anything wrong under desktop session
<mterry> Saviq, you commented that you were having problems with the cancel-pam-harder branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174/comments/628754)
<mterry> Saviq, were you using the u8 session?  or just doing ./run.sh
<Saviq> mterry, real session
<Saviq> mterry, and I couldn't get past the lockscreen
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ok. tested your branch now. looks ok. anything special I should test?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nothing special comes to mind
<mzanetti> ok. approving then
<tsdgeos> the code is centered around updates of the model
<tsdgeos> you can try to pull a few times in a few scopes
<tsdgeos> see nothing breaks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah, I tried switching departments and refreshing like mad for a few minutes now
<tsdgeos> pull => refresh
<tsdgeos> besides that nothing else comes to mind
<mzanetti> ok then. works for me
<tsdgeos> let's hope it fixes it
<tsdgeos> that's the nice thing about errors.ubuntu.com
<tsdgeos> you can see if the crash continues happening or not
<tsdgeos> besides images can anyone think of something we download from unity8-dash itself?
<tsdgeos> because everything else i can think of comes from backends
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, for music there's a play feature for audio... not sure how much that qualifies for "downloading" though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: does it come from http and uses QNAM?
<tsdgeos> and is done in the unity8-dash process?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hmm... I think we get a url from the backend, not sure if that's local or not... but it's been a while since I did that..
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok no worries
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: my branch has "less" failures because it compares to previous branch
<tsdgeos> which was one from dednick that needs a change in some other component
<tsdgeos> and thus was failing to compile some tests
<tsdgeos> so it seems mine "fixes" stuff
<tsdgeos> when really doesn't
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, huh... it says +24 failures here
<tsdgeos> relaly?
<tsdgeos> ok that's weird
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/608/ ?
<tsdgeos> -7 failures
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah, AP
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah
<gQuigs> got a server that a customer is running unity with remote desktop on
<gQuigs> (using like a terminal server setup, multiple sessions independently)
<gQuigs> would I need logs of all the sessions to see about improving performance?
<gQuigs> right now load is around 3.0 (which is totally fine), mostly caused by compiz processes...
<gQuigs> just looking for next steps if performance get's bad with compiz/unity
<gQuigs> (already have it set to LOW graphics mode)
<Saviq> gQuigs, unity relies heavily on GPU acceleration, which without a GPU happens on the CPU, hopefully via the best thing out ther - LLVM / Gallium, but that's still heavy on the CPU because it's not geared well to be doing that
<Saviq> gQuigs, you could try disabling some plugins in ccsm, but not much else can be done
<gQuigs> Saviq: what's used for performance tuning?
<Saviq> gQuigs, there's basically no "performance tuning" that I know of you can do on Unity/Compiz, they assume OpenGL is available and that's basically it, all the things are (hopefully) done in the best performing way
<gQuigs> Saviq: thanks for insight.. hopefully there won't be any issues... thanks again
<Saviq> gQuigs, it's just that it's not geared to be run remotely
<gQuigs> Saviq: yea, I know.. customer was nervous about upgrading from 12.04-> 14.04 because of it (us dropping 2d unity)
<gQuigs> and 16.04 will basically have 2d unity back.. so 14.04 puts us in a weird place
<gQuigs> so far, so good though
<Saviq> gQuigs, well, I wouldn't say it will have 2d unity back ;)
<Saviq> just the fact that it's built on QML doesn't make it "unity 2d"
<Saviq> unity8, which I assume you're referring to, relies on GPU/OpenGL just as heavily as unity7
<Saviq> there's no CPU renderer for QML in upstream Qt now
<Saviq> so you can't run anything modern QML without OpenGL
<gQuigs> Saviq: well from my testing on an unaccelerated VM, unity8 feels quick, and unity7 doesn't.. but I head you...
<Saviq> gQuigs, sure, unity8 is just leaner still, and we'll try and keep that as we build more desktop functionality in it
<gQuigs> :)
<Saviq> but yeah, the primary target being mobile, we have to keep it quick
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-19
<tsdgeos> guys, i've retriggered CI for all the branches
<tsdgeos> now that we have had a landing that should at least fix the qmluitests
<tsdgeos> well not for wip
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was meaning to do that, thanks
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqpa-ubuntumirclient.so: undefined symbol: u_application_instance_get_mir_connection
<tsdgeos> woot?
<tsdgeos> is this the bad landing thing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> it's the CI jobs not me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, they must be outdated then
<Saviq> since this landed a few hours ago already...
<Saviq> right, the AP jobs don't do dist-upgrade..
<dandrader> wow! a new unity8 release finally!
<tsdgeos> yeah \o/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: see the comment i made in one of your MR, tehre's a few suspicious segfaults
<mterry> Saviq, yay!  Thanks for shepherding that unity8 release through.  Lots of good stuff in there
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, it was a big one
<dandrader> Saviq, just noticed that your rotating grey rect also show in tryFoo, not only testFoo
<davmor2> mterry: hopefully it fixes the welcome wizard crashing out but I need to test that
<Saviq> dandrader, it was the same with the ActivityIndicator ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, don't think so. I least I never noticed it in tryFoo...
<mterry> davmor2, it should?  If you're talking about bug 1425484
<ubot5> bug 1425484 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "wizard aborts and goes directly to the dash" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425484
<dandrader> s/I least/at least
<Saviq> dandrader, just look at the diff, it was there :)
<Saviq> dandrader, oh wait
<Saviq> dandrader, it had a visible: testCase.running
<Saviq> dandrader, you're right
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks to my lame code review I only spotted it now :)
<Saviq> dandrader, not a huge thing, but we can fix indeed
<Saviq> ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, will you make the patch or shall I?
<Saviq> dandrader, please do
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/noRotatingRectInMakeTry/+merge/253513
<dandrader> tsdgeos, nice, I'm getting the segfault locally, after merging with trunk
<Saviq> dandrader, tx
<a1fa> anyone else having copy&paste issues with unity and remmina?
<a1fa> issue : 2, the menu does not want to appear sometimes from hiding..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1375491 in vivid?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375491 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Store scope change the layout after opening the app preview" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we fixeded that some time ago
<tsdgeos> did we?
<Saviq> yeah, it was about visibility
<Saviq> the layout got b0rked after we switch visibility around
<tsdgeos> ah right, may be
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: quick review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/run_pot_file/+merge/253524
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<dandrader> mzanetti, would you have time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mouseClickSwitchesSurfaceFocus/+merge/252745
<mzanetti> didn't I review that already?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no. I think you just gave it a quick look
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> but it's working now in trunk :D
<tsdgeos> oh lol, rtm stable still has a "too high header" on the manage dash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we never backported the fix did we
<tsdgeos> seems not
<tsdgeos> or maybe is in stable-proposed
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_CHANNELS :D
<Saviq> stable{,-proposed} == rtm{,-proposed}
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-20
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: soo, DBus qtbase patches + switching-scopes qtdeclarative crash fix in vivid-021
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can we get the qtdeclarative one in an rtm silo so that Pat can try it on his mako?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes already is, bug just updated
<tsdgeos> cool
<Saviq> Mirv, you rock ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn now i can't reproduce the lock even when erasing the qml cache that helped the other day
<tsdgeos> so can't really test if that silo helps at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm trying here too, let's see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got it to lock
<Saviq> (without silo)
<Saviq> adb shell rm -R "~phablet/.cache/QML" && adb reboot
<tsdgeos> how many tries?
<Saviq> like 4 or 5
<tsdgeos> i stopped at 8
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i guess it's better if i install the silo and try to reproduce the lock
<tsdgeos> i'll try that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you using mako or krillin?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mako
<tsdgeos> i'll try krillin
<tsdgeos> since the bug was reported on krillin no?
<tsdgeos> or you think happens more often on mako?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've only ever tried on mako, but that's because I use it more for testing and such
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we had a script somewhere that swipped the greeter away, right?
<tsdgeos> or a dbus call or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ./tools/unlock-device
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it reboots an such
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a bit of hackery on the script should help indeed
<tsdgeos> adb doesn't work if the device is locked
<tsdgeos> ha
<tsdgeos> wait there was a way to fix that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah on krillin it doesn't
<tsdgeos>  sudo touch /userdata/.adb_onlock
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i settled for while [ true ]; do adb shell rm -R "~phablet/.cache/QML" && adb reboot && sleep 60 && adb shell "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter && echo Greeter unlocked"; done
<tsdgeos> will let it run for a while see what happens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've gone for while true; do adb shell rm -R "~phablet/.cache/QML"; ./tools/unlock-device || break; done
<tsdgeos> right, that should work better yes
<tsdgeos> well not better
<tsdgeos> but is less typing :D
<Saviq> if only nautilus wouldn't open a window per reboot
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<larsu> it does?
 * larsu probably didn't get any context
<Saviq> larsu, MTP
<Saviq> larsu, we're rebooting the phone in a loop to see if a boot-deadlock is gone
<Saviq> larsu, so it's opening a window every time the device shows up, and never closes the previous one
<larsu> Saviq: ah! Ya, I've been annoyed by that particular design decision as well :/
<larsu> it should probably reuse an existing window that was previously associated with that device
<larsu> but it doesn't know that...
<Saviq> it should get to know ;)
<Saviq> because like it never moves away from the mtp share
<larsu> definitely
<Saviq> even though the device is rebooting
<larsu> oh weird. I thought it moves to ~ or so when a device disappears
<Saviq> larsu, https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#
<Saviq> larsu, note how breadcrumb and title bar still say "Nexus 4", but no such device
<larsu> ya. buggy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 30-odd successful runs here, reflashing now to compare
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with silo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, successful with silo
<Saviq> will run with pristine image now to see how it compares
<tsdgeos> same here
<tsdgeos> same here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some 15 runs successful without the silo... not sure our testing method is legit
 * Saviq goes back to manual reboot
<tsdgeos> yeah...
<tsdgeos> but the bug says that it was failing on dbus too
<tsdgeos> so the unlock should fail :&
<Saviq> oh yeah totally
<Saviq> just that it doesn't deadlock for some reason
<Saviq> elopio, bug #1434518
<ubot5> bug 1434518 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "test_can_unlock_pin_screen broken under py3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434518
<Saviq> tsdgeos, without silo, deadlock in 6 reboots, with a simple "adb shell rm -R "~phablet/.cache/QML" && adb reboot"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: weird
<tsdgeos> when/how do you detect the deadlock then?
<tsdgeos> you press the screen?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can see it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've only clock and date on screen
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no indicators or infographics
<tsdgeos> the rest is black-ish
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> and MTP complains
<Saviq> and gdbus reaches timeout
 * Saviq gets silo
<tsdgeos> sorry i misled you trying to use the script :/
<Saviq> nw
<Saviq> it was a good try, something must be causing it to not trigger
<Saviq> @unity: the current landing I'm looking at: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-030 any other MP I should put in there?
<MacSlow> Saviq, the swipe-to-act visual-update was already part of an earlier landing-silo, right?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that's landed Wednesday
<MacSlow> ok
<dandrader> Saviq, so autopilot tests in Jenkins are failing because they're using an outdated platform-api: "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqpa-ubuntumirclient.so: undefined symbol: u_application_instance_get_mir_connection"
<dandrader> Saviq, what needs to happen for it to use the latest one?
<dandrader> MacSlow, you can top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/noRotatingRectInMakeTry/+merge/253513 now. Jenkins results are in.
<Saviq> dandrader, the phones need to get upgraded
<Saviq> dandrader, the runs today should be good
<MacSlow> dandrader, done
<dandrader> MacSlow, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, or qtubuntu needs to be rebuilt against the platform-api that just landed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm calling it fixed, some 30 reboots, a wipe, no deadlock
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that seems great
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<tsdgeos> so we land it? or?
<Saviq> good question, any progress upstream?
<tsdgeos> how much more testing we need to call it done :D
<tsdgeos> let me se
<tsdgeos> e
<tsdgeos> still not applied
<tsdgeos> thiago said he wanted to wait for alpha
<tsdgeos> and apply it after
<tsdgeos> alpha is now out, so i can reping him
<Saviq> would be nice
<Saviq> I can see a test failure on the first change
<tsdgeos> test failure where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/102762/
<tsdgeos> it's ssl
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> probably one of those days
<tsdgeos> were the test servers were down or something
<Saviq> dandrader, -ci jobs were stuck at image #127, should flash latest now
<Saviq> in case you need a re-run
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey, anything we need to tell you to release GPS for bug #1434379? we already tell you when scope becomes inactive (unfocused), right?
<ubot5> bug 1434379 in Canonical System Image "GPS always active when a scope that uses location is in the background " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434379
<Saviq> oh yay huge selection handles
<Saviq> viel besser
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: I'm currently running AP:s on rtm, so the earliest I can land the vivid silo would be Monday anyway. but it's good if it's ok from your testing, I can add that to the spreadsheet. did you test the qtdeclarative fix too?
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, Monday's fine, tsdgeos will have to report on the crash fix
<pete-woods> Saviq: hmm, I thought that was already fixed
<Saviq> pete-woods, sounds like you need some explaining time with rsalveti then :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: the behaviour he described is intentional
<pete-woods> I think
<Saviq> pete-woods, that it keeps GPS on when unfocused?
<Saviq> pete-woods, sounds unlikely
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> just spotted that part
<pete-woods> we need the UI to deactivate all scopes when the scopes aren't in view, really
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, tsdgeos to report on that.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: actually Pat since he's the one that can repro, he said he'll test over weekend and report back
<Mirv> tsdgeos: he'll probably test only rtm though? although, it's the same patch of course so..
<dandrader> tsdgeos, lp:~aacid/unity8/passphrase_kewboard <- what's a kewboard? :-D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's a cool keyboard!
<tsdgeos> i mean kewl!
<dandrader> :)
<rsalveti> pete-woods: what we fixed was when we move to a scope that doesn't use gps
<rsalveti> pete-woods: this one I just found yesterday, when testing the overall power related fixes
<pete-woods> rsalveti|afk: yes, I see this bug is different now. silly me assuming
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yaeh the patch is very low profile, to be honest i'm not really even sure it fixes the crash, but it's the only way i can think of it happening
<elopio> Saviq: on it.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are getting failures like that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635830/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, s/are/are you
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so i remmeber last time i run the tests if they were not under xvfb they seemed to fail
<tsdgeos> which is confusing
<dandrader> tsdgeos, wow, it does pass under xvfb...
<tsdgeos> may be worth investigating
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but this one fails under xvfb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635849/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you get the same?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: was not failing ast time
<tsdgeos> let me check
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "ast time"?
<tsdgeos> last
<tsdgeos> Totals: 69 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped, 0 blacklisted
<tsdgeos> ********* Finished testing of ListViewWithPageHeaderTest *********
<tsdgeos> Built target xvfbtestListViewWithPageHeader
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑
 * tsdgeos has to go now
<tsdgeos> tty on monday
<dandrader> "works for me"(tm)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-21
<mterry> mzanetti, you're just writing reminders-app tests early on Saturday morning?  :)
<mzanetti> :D
<conmute> Hi1
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-21
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you back?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: welcome, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity8/pre_release_hook/+merge/289550 for you i guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack, tx
<cimi> Saviq, any skills recorded with gopro? :)
<Saviq> cimi, need to get through like 200G of footage :P
<mterry> Saviq: welcome back!
<Saviq> mterry, hey, thanks :)
<om26er> Can I run the unity8 mir session on a Broadwell ? Last I tried I got a blank screen.
<om26er> or maybe if there is some utility like /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test I can use ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: by any chance you use a turkish locale?
<tsdgeos> mterry: is https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-greeter-retry/+merge/289317 something i can test with make tryXYZ ? or do i need a real device set to tablet?
<mterry> tsdgeos: I've only tested with a real device set to tablet
<mterry> tsdgeos: I don't know if you can fake it in one of the tryXYZ scenarios
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, can you remind me what setting i need changing to convice the phone it's a tablet?
<mterry> tsdgeos: on trunk, "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Windowed" should be enough
<tsdgeos> k
<mterry> tsdgeos: if silo 13/41 lands, it gets more complicated (you have to edit an /etc/ file)
<mzanetti> mterry, tsdgeos, on trunk you need to edit /usr/share/unity8/DeviceConfiguration.qml
<mzanetti> mterry, when the silo lands it gets more easy, you can add a config to /etc/ instead :P
<mzanetti> mterry, actually, that landed already
<mterry> mzanetti: oh?  I though I've been using gsettings just fine.  Haven't tested it in the last few days though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mterry: the gsettings seem to work for this case at least
<tsdgeos> mterry: is https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-greeter-retry/+merge/289317 something that can be autotested or doesn't make much sense?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, you can switch it between staged and windowed with that, but not between phone/tablet stages
<mzanetti> it will probably show the phonestage
<mterry> mzanetti: for me Windowed showed the greeter as a tablet
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah it probably could
<mzanetti> right... if it's just about the greeter, yes. currently that's a bit borked..
<tsdgeos> om26er:  by any chance you use a turkish locale?
<om26er> tsdgeos, no I use en_US
<tsdgeos> om26er: ok, so no turkish locale bug as excuse for unity8 not working then :D
<om26er> tsdgeos, anything in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15463975/ ?
<tsdgeos> what is ur_PK ?
<tsdgeos> Urdu
<om26er> tsdgeos, ur is urdu, close to arabic
<tsdgeos> maybe you have a similar bug
<om26er> tsdgeos, do you know a way to force that to en_US ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: not really, but first let me check if that's the problem or not, it's a quick check
<om26er> tsdgeos, I got it to start using LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<om26er> had to put that in my environment
<tsdgeos> om26er: interesting
<om26er> tsdgeos, things look small on my 1080p display, any way to clamp that up ?
<tsdgeos> i hope https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/gsettings-qt/use_qchar_upper_lower/+merge/289620 fixes the problem you have
<tsdgeos> may or may not be the same we were having with turkish
<tsdgeos> om26er: i guess you should play somehow with the grid units setting
<om26er> tsdgeos, also is there a way to get the default phone apps there ? right now it only has settings app :)
<om26er> tsdgeos, how can i change the gu setting ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: GRID_UNIT_PX environment variable
<tsdgeos> try setting it to 16 or 32 or something that suits you, ideally that shouldn't be needed otoh
<tsdgeos> om26er: install the ones that exist in the repo
<tsdgeos> i.e. webbroser-app for example
<om26er> tsdgeos, ok, if i installed chromium will that show there as well ?
<tsdgeos> no idea, i guess not
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok it starts to make more sense now (card social branch) I rebased on your valueslider filter branch https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/289663
<tsdgeos> ok!
<cimi> tsdgeos, testing his scope now
<cimi> tsdgeos, and of course, nothing works :D will try to see what's wrong
<cimi> tsdgeos, it might be something wrong in his scope to be honest
<tsdgeos> :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, looks like cardData["socialActions"] is empty
<cimi> tsdgeos, or is UITK fault :)
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> If anyone's awake here now I'd like to know if I should translate the entire "Add to Dash" or just the Add to part.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-22
<tsdgeos> cimi: what's the status of card-social, want me to review?
<cimi> tsdgeos, debugging why the scope does not work for me :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/+junk/scope-social_actions
<tsdgeos> cimi: want me to try to help you debug what's wrong or you have it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, for now let me see
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> did a quick review of the code and looks reasonablre
<cimi> tsdgeos, I tried putting an onCardDataChanged jsonstringify cardData inside cardCreator (when !isCardTool) but it is not printing anything
<tsdgeos> cimi: phone? desktop?
<cimi> desktop
<tsdgeos> did you run make?
<tsdgeos> cardcreator needs make
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok I changed a bit into onTitleChanged: console.log("UCD inside card", JSON.stringify(cardData["socialActions"]));
<cimi> tsdgeos, but is undefined
<cimi> tsdgeos, same is social-actions
<tsdgeos> print cardDAta
<cimi> tsdgeos, it doesnt print
<tsdgeos> what code do you have exactly?
<cimi> tsdgeos, but I can print cardData["attributes"] fine
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471189/
<cimi> tsdgeos, print http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471192/
<cimi> the other UCD print is from cardtool fake template
<cimi> components["social-actions"] is indeed defined for both
<cimi> I guess we have a bug somewhere in pawel branches no?
<tsdgeos> cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471216/ works fine to print cardData for me
<tsdgeos> runnign make tryCard i get
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471219/
<cimi> tsdgeos, for cardTool?
<tsdgeos> i don't understand why cardData would be undefined for you
<cimi> tsdgeos, I run with unity scope tool
<tsdgeos> cimi: what do you mean "for cardTool"?
<cimi> tsdgeos, the template card with fake data from cardtool?
<cimi> tsdgeos, when isCardTool is true
<tsdgeos> yes, what about it? are you asking if it prints there?
<cimi> or the one with false
<tsdgeos> well, you can see it is there too
<tsdgeos> second like
<tsdgeos> line
<cimi> tsdgeos, works fine too here for tryCard
<cimi> tsdgeos, not scope tool
<cimi> mmm maybe I need to run smart proxy something
<cimi> nah always not working with that
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> actually it seems json.stringify doesn't know how to stringify the real cardData since it's a QQmlDMAbstractItemModelData
<tsdgeos> wonder how i did print that
<cimi> tsdgeos, you told me to use stringify :D
<tsdgeos> i did
<cimi> but yeah I understand
<tsdgeos> i've been known to lie :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, it worked for the fake ones because we were treating them as json
<tsdgeos> cimi: ok, this is what you want
<tsdgeos> +                onCardDataChanged: { console.log("root", root); for (var k in cardData) console.log(k, cardData[k]); } \n\
<tsdgeos> gives me something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471434/
<tsdgeos> that betteR?
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471733/
<tsdgeos> cimi: ask pstolowski
<cimi> pstolowski, I updated my card social branch, but the model doesnt have socialActions defined
<greyback> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~gerboland/perf/
<greyback> perf needs symbols files to backtrace properly
<greyback> it'll have same limitations as gdb probably
<Saviq> greyback, yeah got those
<greyback> Saviq: what are you seeing? Can you paste me a report
<greyback> Saviq: in general, everything I know, I got from http://www.brendangregg.com/perf.html
<greyback> # Sample CPU stack traces for the PID, using dwarf to unwind stacks, at 99 Hertz, for 10 seconds:
<greyback> perf record -F 99 -p PID -g dwarf sleep 10
<greyback> is probably the one I use most
<Saviq> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15472057/
<greyback> Saviq: huh it saved nothing
<greyback> try use the -F flag to increase the frequency of the perf snapshots
<greyback> does "perf top" give you much?
<Saviq> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15472067/
<greyback> Saviq: wtf
<greyback> as if that function is stuck in infinite loop
<Saviq> greyback, what's "dwarf"?
<greyback> Saviq: attempts to unwind the stack using libdwarf, instead of trying to follow the frame pointer
<Saviq> dwarf: No such file or directory
<greyback> hmm, maybe older perf doesn't support it
<Saviq> greyback, same thing in perf report :/
<greyback> Saviq: :( We need to learn what that symbol corresponds to. I don't really know what else can be done
<Saviq> greyback, at least for now we seem to have found why the freeze - we were never changing timezone so early before
<Saviq> and with new OOBE tz change is part of it
<greyback> Saviq: but you were thinking rotation might also have something to do with it?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, tz change + rotation triggers it
<Saviq> it's real dumb
<greyback> bizarre
<greyback> if you want me to look into it, say the word
<Saviq> greyback, I think we'll let Mir folk look into it, assuming we get clear steps to repro
<greyback> ok
<pstolowski> cimi, will take a look
<tsdgeos> dandrader_: will you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/rootObjectCanBeNull/+merge/289800 ? It's on some code that seems you made (or copied from some other file)
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, sure
<pstolowski> cimi, are you sure you're using shell plugin from the silo?
<cimi> pstolowski, which branch?
<cimi> pstolowski, yes
<cimi> I built locally
<cimi> pstolowski, does it work for you?
<pstolowski> cimi, i need to flash my phone to check. only looked at my code (which is exactly the same as for inline playback)
<pstolowski> cimi, have you pushed all your changes? i'll rebuild the silo
<cimi> pstolowski, I did
<pstolowski> k
<cimi> mmm looks like lp is annoyed
<cimi> pstolowski, no pawel we need this merge https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/289663
<pstolowski> Saviq, greyback I reproduce the freeze once by following the steps from the bug report. and i've just got another freeze after activating app-switcher
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think we found reliable steps to repro - and it's a preexisting issue triggered by the silo
<Saviq> pstolowski, I just updated the bug report a moment ago
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> related to timezone change, which we didn't do in OOBE so far
<Saviq> and triggered reliably by device rotation
<pstolowski> Saviq, the freeze I just got with app switcher is probably something else. unity8 eats very little cpu
<Saviq> mhm
<pstolowski> Saviq, in the original case i couldn't even adb
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, that's when adb asks unity8 whether it's unlocked
<Saviq> and it times out
<pstolowski> Saviq, is this only on 1st timezone setup? i couldn't reproduce it when changing timezones later
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, needs a wipe
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: ping when you're back
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: commented on the homekeypage
<cimi> tsdgeos, pstolowski, josharenson seems like the rebuild of silo 71 is going well
<josharenson> cimi: I'll make sure to dist-upgrade when its done
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the question i made on the MR
<josharenson> cimi: How do you install that test scope? I built/installed it w/ click/pkcon but its not showing up in the scope list
<pstolowski> cimi, oh, i need all the filters stuff in silo 71 :(
<pstolowski> cimi, and yes, i remember you mentioned rebasing our stuff on top of filters..
<cimi> josharenson, you installed the silo?
<josharenson> cimi: yes but haven't updated it in ~ an hour
<cimi> josharenson, we need to wait for unity-api stuff
<josharenson> ok
<cimi> josharenson, build didnt go well I think
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> Saviq, for animated cursors, I wanna use the AnimatedImage item. But for that I've to write a QImageIOPlugin to read xcursor files. It's a Qt GUI plugin. Ideally it should live in a separate package and project. But that's probably a lot of bureaucracy, so at last at first I guess we should just put int in unity8/plugins (along with those qml plugins)?
<dandrader> s/last/least
<Saviq> dandrader, maybe it makes sense upstream, simply?
<Saviq> dandrader, we can carry it as a distro patch until it lands upstream in Qt and we have their version
<dandrader> Saviq, using xcursos is quite a niche. Only compositors written in qt would be interested in that
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, maybe - no opposition on including it in unity8 from me
<dandrader> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-23
<mterry> whoops, forgot to join freenode
<josharenson> pstolowski: I'm trying to install https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/+junk/scope-social_actions but it isn't showing up in my scopes list. I'm using click to build and pkcon to install...
<pstolowski> josharenson, how do you exactly install it with pkcon?
<josharenson> pstolowski: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted socialtest.pawelstolowski_0.1_armhf.click
<pstolowski> josharenson, the name of the scope in the Manage dash page is 'Books (social actions)' - are you sure it's not there?
<josharenson> pstolowski: yes and I've restarted unity8 since installing it
<pstolowski> john-mcaleely, any errors about this scope in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log ?
<pstolowski> john-mcaleely, sorry, not you ;)
<pstolowski> josharenson, ^
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<josharenson> pstolowski: checking the log... just saw I also get this when building http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15480758/
<josharenson> log looks ok, not sure about that error ^^ though
<pstolowski> josharenson, hmm. i always build with click-buddy, can you try that instead?
<josharenson> pstolowski: sure
<josharenson> pstolowski: also, just FYI, i am building in a chroot, but installing outside of it :-)
<pstolowski> josharenson, that's ok as long as you have same libs in both worlds
<josharenson> pstolowski: should... anyways, give me a few min, installing phablet-tools and trying w/ click-buddy. thanks for the help
<pstolowski> josharenson, btw, the click/ subdir of my scope has armhf package already
<josharenson> pstolowski: oh? ok trying that
<josharenson> pstolowski: still isnt there :-/ I also have silo 13 installed
<pstolowski> josharenson, weird.. what does 'ls -l /home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes/socialtest.pawelstolowski_socialtest_0.1' show?
<josharenson> pstolowski:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15480871/
<pstolowski> josharenson, can you check again scope-registry.log?
<josharenson> pstolowski: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15480900/  the build just finished, going to try installing the locally build package
<pstolowski> josharenson, it's a bit short, does it cover the time from the shell startup?
<josharenson> pstolowski: ah, shows up when I installed the locally built one
<josharenson> humm
<pstolowski> hmm, did i forgot to rebuild or something...
<pstolowski> josharenson, so click-buddy helped with your local build?
<josharenson> pstolowski: I guess... I deleted .local/share/unity-scopes/socialtest.pawelstolowski_socialtest_0.1, cleared the logs, and installed the package i built locally (in a chroot) with click-buddy, and it worked
<pstolowski> josharenson, ok.. btw, it's not going to show social actions with silo 13. it should work with silo 71 in theory, but doesn't currently for some unknown problem atm
<josharenson> pstolowski: cool, I'm hoping to look into that problem as I'm reviewing the social cards branch
<josharenson> pstolowski: thanks for the help
<pstolowski> josharenson, yw. i'm rebuilding silo 71 (with some problems). will look at this silo again tomorrow morning and try to debug why it's not working
<josharenson> pstolowski: ok
<josharenson> pstolowski: I'll let you know if I find anything interesting
<pstolowski> josharenson, ok, thanks. drop me an email as we are in different TZs i think
<dandrader> do unity8 autopilot tests restart unity8 before/after each test?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-24
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are the CI xenial builds failing because libgeonames stuck in proposed or something?
<tsdgeos> does this call for a xenial-overlay?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: Saviq: filters landed?
<tsdgeos> ah right they were part of the silo
<tsdgeos> somehow i forgot :D
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, -ish
<Saviq> they're actually stuck in oblivion atm, trying to find out where
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> yeah can't build now in local machine either
<tsdgeos> since geonames is missing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW you can recover the packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+packages?field.status_filter=
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fyi i'm going to abandon silo 54 (the old filters silo)
<Saviq> \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you make sure to include https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/gsettings-qt/use_qchar_upper_lower/+merge/289620 in the next silo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when you find some time could you try to reproduce the problem you had with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/desktopRotatedCamera/+merge/288772 ? maybe even with make tryOrientedShell?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<Saviq> greyback, hey, you using one of the gles-sync branches?
<greyback> Saviq: gles-sync1
<Saviq> ack
 * Saviq looking forward to robru's solution for this
<greyback> ditto
<Saviq> greyback, about that, I was planning to use diff (maybe quilt to ease it up) instead of two copies of the file, wdyt?
<Saviq> could in theory prevent us forgetting to update
<Saviq> since the patch will fail
<greyback> not a bad idea
<Saviq> Unable to obtain lock  held by gerboland@bazaar.launchpad.net on taotie (process #21821), acquired 11 hours, 6 minutes ago.
<Saviq> greyback, can I break ↑?
<greyback> yep
 * Saviq watching jenkins burn
 * Saviq just realized that train itself is responsible for bogus tags
<Saviq> at least on the ~ci-train-bot branch
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> we discussed about this already :D
<tsdgeos> the force pushes don't clean the tags in there or something
<tsdgeos> you said
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> it shouldn't matter for trunk, though
<Saviq> anyway /me wants git
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, we will need to bump versions and rebuild silo 71 (the other big unity8 silo landed)
<pstolowski> cimi, bumping unity-api to 7.109, interface ver 12; unity-scopes-impl-12; can you bump dependencies in your branch accordingly?
<Saviq> pstolowski, cimi's away until Thu next week, but you won't be able to land features any more for ota10 anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like lp:~aacid/unity8/optimize_LVWPH_layout conflicts with lp:~aacid/unity8/sectionDelegateResizes
<pstolowski> Saviq, sure I know. i just need to work on this silo
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably, awnt me to stack them ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do
<Saviq> pstolowski, do you need me to resubmit as unity-team to bump or can you work without that for now?
<Saviq> it's >= after all :0
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, but i'd expect it to fail during build (new role added to the model). no worries, i'll do this or prepare another MP
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<mterry> Saviq: u8 being stuck in xenial queues is annoying -- I can neither install packages on my laptop from the archive nor from the silo ppa anymore
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, we kind of jumped the gun on merging
<Saviq> mterry, sil is resolving this
<Saviq> mterry, basically ken force-merged before the packages got copied to proposed (in UNAPPROVED queue), and they were deleted from the silo
<Saviq> mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1179 has (most of) the recovered packages
<mterry> Saviq: well I liked merging so that my branches can be nicely rebased...  Tough spot
<mterry> Saviq: I can just do some quick development on my phone too
<Saviq> mterry, you should be able to recover the ones missing still (geonames, indicator-{datetime,session})
<Saviq> and we can publish then
<Saviq> sil got busy with turbo
<dandrader> code landed! \o/
<Saviq> yeah, slightly prematurely though ;)
<Saviq> @unity missing packages that are not in silo 13 (any more) and not yet in xenial are in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1179 (silo 57) fornow
<dandrader> Saviq, there are not MPs associated with that silo?
<dandrader> Saviq, where those diff come from?
<Saviq> dandrader, they're copies from silo 13
<Saviq> dandrader, so the stuff that landed last night
<Saviq> because we messed up publishing a bit
<dandrader> Saviq, so if I flash my device right now will it get to a broken state?
<Saviq> @unity: clarification: this is only a problem on xenial
<mterry> Saviq: I do wonder about the queue bits -- if I dput something from my laptop, it can get stuck in the UNAPPROVED queue.  And it must be held somewhere in LP.  I guess for PPAs it takes a shortcut to save space, assuming the PPA will be around
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I suppose that's the difference between dput and a copy
<mterry> dandrader: this is a problem only on xenial.  overlay should be fine
<mterry> Saviq: so.  Can I start a last-minute-fixes silo?
<Saviq> mterry, I've started https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1180 already
<mterry> Saviq: oh wow, that's already a lot of branches.  Nice  :)
<Saviq> mterry, depending on how things go we'll land that or a subset
<mterry> tsdgeos: I fixed the failing test in set-real-name.  My dumb fault for not checking all users of the mock
<tsdgeos> oki
<mterry> tsdgeos: just noticed your shownosee branch.  I'm sure those strings came from Design.  But it bugs me that we say "Show less" instead of "Show fewer"  :P
<tsdgeos> mterry: ^_^
<Saviq> mterry, well now, "show less content", not "show fewer items"
<Saviq> fine by me :P
<mterry> Saviq: :)  But the scopes always show discrete items
<greyback__> Saviq: building unity8 in vivid+overlay chroot working for you? I'm getting this dependency problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15487310/
<greyback__> E: Package 'account-plugin-tools:armhf' has no installation candidate
<Saviq> greyback__, hmm jenkins is happy
<Saviq> lemme update my chroots
<greyback__> since building works everywhere else, odds are something borked in my chroot
<tsdgeos> mterry: have a sec?
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> mterry: the Shell::test_superTabToCycleLauncher is unstable, i have been tracking it down and it is because there is a race between the greeter calling "d.login();" in onAuthenticationComplete and the test wanting to show the launcher and since d.login emits sessionStarted that calls launcher.hide() in the shell sometimes it passes and sometimes it does not
<tsdgeos> mterry: i've been trying to find a way to wait until the greeter has passed onAuthenticationComplete so the test can start showing the launcher, but can't find a way
<tsdgeos> a any idea?
<mterry> tsdgeos: could listen for sessionStarted signal?
<mterry> tsdgeos: could wait for greeter.locked to be false?
<tsdgeos> sessionstarted makes sense i guess
<tsdgeos> let me try that
<tsdgeos> mterry: not really great but stabilizes the test ... https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/stabilizeSuperTabToCycleLauncher/+merge/290042
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah.  twice because sessionStarted fires when it doesn't need to.  josharenson's split greeter branches fix that up a bit I think.  Might be more future proof to just verify > 1
<mterry> Although that might not fix the race
<tsdgeos> mterry: i guess it's fine to leave the 2 there, it's a faitly obvious comment that if reworking the greeter or something breaks this check
<mterry> I guess we can just fix the "2" check in josharenson's branch
<mterry> yeah
<tsdgeos> it can be changed to 1 or 3 or whartever
<josharenson> tsdgeos: let me know when that branch lands, and ill remove the "2" in mine
<tsdgeos> sure
<dandrader> Saviq, should I add the unity-api version bumps and dendencies update in qtmir & unity8 for the surface WM branches or do you wanna do that separately?
<dandrader> Saviq, like in that last landing I was involved with
<Saviq> dandrader, please add, we only manage the changelog bump separately
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, so only unity-api has the separate MP for changelog/version bump
<Saviq> since multiple MPs can change the same thing and that's not a conflict
<Saviq> greyback__, owait, that's cross-building is it?
<Saviq> greyback__, yeah, they broke it
<Saviq> greyback__, I blame https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6207532/+listing-archive-extra
<greyback__> Saviq: yeah. Ok, just wanted to know if local issue or not.. Thanks!
 * Saviq really wants to cross-build in CI asap
<greyback__> +1
<Saviq> greyback__, shall we abandon https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/953 ?
<greyback__> Saviq: yeah. I've pressed the button already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enableDisabledOrientedShellTest/+merge/289336 in the silo too?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti cmmented the test at some point because it was failing only on CI
<greyback__> Saviq: want to suggest your "diff" idea here: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtmir/inline-gles/+merge/288732
<Saviq> greyback__, yeah I did, I'll likely just propose an idea on top
<greyback__> Saviq: ok. I'll approve that MP then
<Saviq> @unity if we get a chance for a quick-fix silo before ota10, what do you say we need there? (mterry your two that I know)
<Saviq> greyback__, Bug #1561028 FWIW
<ubot5> bug 1561028 in pay-service (Ubuntu) "Can't install armhf vivid schroot (qml-module-qtpurchasing:armhf unmet dependencies)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561028
<greyback__> Saviq: thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-25
<mterry> Saviq: you still see Retry?  Hmm
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, both on boot and after following your steps
<mterry> Saviq: I don't see that with my branch, just retried
<mterry> I'm retrying on a phone image forced into tablet mode, so maybe not pristine test, but I would expect it wouldn't matter in this case
<Saviq> mterry, it might matter, initialization and all
<mterry> Let me dig through my device box, I didn't think I had a tablet that we supported anymore
 * mterry reboots actually
<Saviq> mterry, anyway, I popped it from the silo, we'll get back to it
<mterry> Ugh
<mterry> It's a bad bug
 * mterry found a nexus7... we still support those, I think
 * mterry has grouper, not flo. dang
<Saviq> mterry, d'uh, set-real-name isn't working either any more... I tested it last night and it was fine... and now either of me and jibel can't get it to work :S
<Saviq> they don't depend on one another so I don't get how this happened
 * mterry hopes that it's silo craziness, which would explain why you still see Retry
<Saviq> mterry, real name worked for me when retry didn't, so unlikely
<Saviq> but wth
<mterry> Saviq: OK. tried logging into u8 on desktop, didn't see Retry on log in.  But had issues with locking screen and getting back in.  Will continue to try to reproduce what you're seeing
<mterry> Silo 41 is the guy?  /me flashes to try to see the real name issue
<Saviq> mterry, yes, and I think we found another bug with desktop greeter - pressing "lock/switch user" in a unity8 session will not allow you to get back to it at all - that what you saw?
<Saviq> it pops me back to lightdm every time
<Saviq> mterry, is there any chance the two branches of yours interact with each other (and why I could set name yesterday and I can't, today)?
<Saviq> mterry, any case, added greeter-retry back to the silo and rebuilding
<mterry> Saviq: no
<Saviq> didn't think so
<mterry> greeter-retry is like one line that shouldn't affect anything
<mterry> Saviq: why re-add greetery-retry?  On the off chance it makes set-real-name work?
<Saviq> mterry, because we need to fix the silo anyway, so hoping we could get both after all
<mterry> Saviq: I like that optimism
<Saviq> at that point it's both or none, really
<Saviq> I thought I'd get it through QA before you get up
<mterry> Ugh I really want both
<Saviq> but yeah, little time I'm afraid
<mterry> Saviq: I didn't anticipate any problems -- both are tiny and (I thought) simple changes
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> me neither
<Saviq> the retry one could use a test...
<mterry> Saviq: I added a line in a test to cover its new behavior
<Saviq> right just saw
<mterry> Saviq: but didn't add a whole new test, true
<Saviq> oh meh, here's for releasing an OTA over Easter...
<mterry> Saviq: if I flash from the PPA right now, what branches will I get?
<mterry> Actually, maybe safer if I just build branches myself
<Saviq> mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1186 less fix-greeter-retry
<mterry> Saviq: just tried a custom-built u8 with both branches and they both appeared to work for me.  I'm going to try on a super fresh just bootstrapped machine
<Saviq> mterry, what can I say... just ran through wizard on mako and getent still shows ubuntu
<Saviq> with unity8 8.12+15.04.20160325-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> unless something went really wrong in train, can't understand how
<mterry> I doubt it's the train
<Saviq> let's see the rebuild then
<mterry> Saviq: I believe you, I'm just trying to get to the same place as you
<mterry> actually, let me try silo version too
<mterry> maybe my custom build is weir
<Saviq> mterry, ok I just confirmed at least that the fixLatChanceDialogColors worked... so train built it... and I got the right packages installed
<mterry> excellent
<Saviq> will wait for the rebuild to check out more
<mterry> I just installed from silo and was able to change my name.  So I'm frustrated.  Will try separate device
<mterry> fresh
<Saviq> mterry, one more thing came up - the tutorial says "Today scope", which might not even be installed... we should fix that at some point
<mterry> I mentioned that with Paty, another thing she was going to reconsider and get back to me.  But my understanding was that it was our intention to ship Today scope on all our supported devices
<mterry> I realize it's not on the mako.  But that's no a shipping device, I don't think Design cared about that mismatch
<mterry> Saviq: but yes, that tutorial screen has lots of problems
<mterry> Saviq: ok...  on a freshly wiped device, I see what you're seeing with the silo package
<Saviq> oof
<Saviq> for real name, that is?
<mterry> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> ok /me not crazy
<mterry> naw course not.  I'm not seeing anything in the logs though...
<mterry> Saviq: if we can't fix this, maybe we can at least land a branch that turns off that wizard page?
 * mterry tries Retry issue on this fresh device
<mterry> Even this krillin can't see it.  Humph.  Back to testing on desktop
<Saviq> mterry, I've just repro'd on frieza again, if there's a way for me to get you some data off it
<mterry> Saviq: no I'd probably need to dig into Greeter flow
<mterry> I'm guessing I need to be a tablet
<Saviq> mterry, I might've farted, checking
<Saviq> wrt Retry
<mterry> That would be too lucky on my part  :)
<Saviq> because damn frieza has a custom DeviceConfiguration.qml file that prevents upgrading unity8
<Saviq> so I might've been checking with old u8 in fact (real name still an issue)
<Saviq> mterry, ok confirmed, I'm not seeing Retry at all
<Saviq> like ever
<mterry> Saviq: oh good!
 * mterry wipes brow
<Saviq> mterry, so what do we do, shall I pop real name from the silo and we're cutting our losses on that or do you still wanna look into it?
<mterry> Saviq: I still want to look at it, but don't block a zero-day for it.  The bug/fix will only affect wizard
<mterry> Saviq: so I recommend dropping it from silo
<Saviq> ack
<josharenson> mterry: so I'm updating the greeter branches... there is a line in the shell that sets the wallpaper in the Wizard... Do you remember if you took that out? If not, its cool, I'll use all the fancy VCS tools at my disposal to figure it out
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-27
<Headzup> Hi, what is the best way to work on a theme for unity? I dont want overwrite the original theme. It`s possible to create a own folder of unity and load and unload my theme somehow?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-20
<mardy> seb128: hi! Do you happen to know where apps store their logs under unity8 (zesty)?
<seb128> mardy, hey, no idea, try journalctl maybe?
<mardy> seb128: yep, I tried "journalctl --user" but it says no journals were found
<seb128> mardy, try the system one maybe, otherwise I don't know
<seb128> but Saviq and others probably do
<mardy> seb128: yep, thanks (just pinged you as I saw you logging in :-) )
<seb128> np!
<mardy> Saviq: hi! Do you know where to find the logs? ^
<Saviq> mardy, they are launched as systemd services, so if anywhere, it would be in journald
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, they are, but you need to give the full unit name:
<Saviq> $ journalctl --user-unit ubuntu-app-launch-application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.service
<Saviq> not sure why plain `$ journalctl --user` doesn't give the same
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: didn't we already fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1641175 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1630906 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1641175 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 fails to build in arm64 because of tests segfault" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630906 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,In progress]
<mardy> Saviq: ah, thanks a lot!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, Mirv found i386 issues
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> want me to try to have a quick look?
<Saviq> Mirv would have to tell where he's at
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should we kill https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1367822 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367822 in Ubuntu UX "[Scopes] Process required to pin a shortcut to the launcher does not fit users mental model" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, doing
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: it's still sitting in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 - as you can see in unity8 i386 (and armhf actually) tests at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2519/xenial.html , there are new segfaults. I don't see anything remotely possibly having a fix in the 5.6 branch that I could additionally cherry-pick, so kind of only hope is that the final 5.6.3 will magically fix those issues
<Mirv> tsdgeos: this was the thing where I showed that there are only 1.5 pages sof commits since 5.6.2 in qtdeclarative: http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtdeclarative.git/log/?h=5.6
<Mirv> three are picked, all hinted by upstream originally some months ago
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to try to update https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ yet again?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd like us focus on the current buglist first http://goo.gl/nTYdDQ
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> if there's any that are not pwned, please take it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have some time, have a look at my last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1525285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> not convinced it's a bug anymore (or maybe some xmir defaulting "fixed" it)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try taking a screenshot with unity8 ;)
<Saviq> having first removed the registry
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> 10% battery and can't find the power brick :D
<tsdgeos> ok, at my parents place, bus
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24214533/ is what I get in unity8 when trying to take a screenshot without a registry present
<Saviq> although it doesn't look like it's clutter responsible necessarily http://paste.ubuntu.com/24214540/
<Saviq> maek that http://paste.ubuntu.com/24214544/
<Saviq> greyback_, is thread 12 waiting for thread 27 is waiting for thread 12 is waiting for thread 27 is waiting for thread 12... you know what I mean ↑?
<greyback_> Saviq: I do. Is this a multimonitor setup?
<Saviq> greyback_, it is
<greyback_> Saviq: ok, that makes sense. Threads 26&27 are render threads, they're both waiting inside processEventsAndWaitForMore which is ok, they're waiting to be told to render something new
<greyback_> Saviq: thread 12 being blocked there is bad, means Qt GUI thread blocked
<Saviq> greyback_, context: was trying to take a screenshot, hence gst in thread 27 trying to redo the registry
<Saviq> and I'm thinking while doing so, it tried to connect to Mir and we're trying to see if we authorize it in thread 12?
<Saviq> hmm but we shouldn't deadlock on that should we
<greyback_> Saviq: possible. I don't get why taking a screenshot causes registry "redo" though
<Saviq> greyback_, because there wasn't any yet
<Saviq> am trying to see where we are with bug #1525285
<ubot5> bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<Saviq> greyback_, and taking a screenshot causes sound
<greyback_> Saviq: ah ok, understood
<greyback_> then we're in a pickle
<greyback_> need to do session authorization outside the Qt GUI thread
<greyback_> which is do-able I think
<greyback_> I'm still a bit surprised gst connects to mir
<Saviq> greyback_, yeah well that might be part of the bug
<Saviq> it actually spawns gst-plugin-scanner
<Saviq> and yeah, it's the clutter plugin that tries to connect to mir
<greyback_> and this is all blocking? ugg
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24214612/
<Saviq> that's gst-plugin-scanner's trace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> so the problem only seems to exist now if the registry is being scanned from within unity8
<Saviq> but why would clutter contact the display server in the first place...
<tsdgeos> same-ish as mine, no?
<tsdgeos> upstream quickly waved off to gtk
<tsdgeos> see the upstream bug i linked
<tsdgeos> i was thinking while on the bus
<tsdgeos> is it a deadlock because Unity8 wants to connect to Unity8 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, unity8 → gst-plugin-scanner → unity8
<Saviq> so... -ish
<Saviq> brb
<Saviq> so yeah, there are a bunch of problems here - gst blocking on registry generation (suppose it has to, to actually be able to play), clutter connecting to the display server, unity8 not able to reply to a auth request when gst is blocking it
<Saviq> but we'd have rejected the connection anyway
<tsdgeos> that's fine
<tsdgeos> if you run gst-plugin-scanner in a user that has no connection
<tsdgeos> it suceeds
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not fine, as your own tests shows - if you run under a user that *does* run Mir, it fails (hangs?)
<Saviq> and that's not because the unity8 → unity8 loop
<Saviq> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=780193#c5
<ubot5> Gnome bug 780193 in Backend: Mir "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [Normal,New]
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> actually since i was running it from a VT
<tsdgeos> i'm not convinced it got stuck
<tsdgeos> or was hit by "unity8 is not focused so it's suspended"
<tsdgeos> want to try to reproduce it again from unity8 itself
<Saviq> when ran from a terminal, it does hang here... but so does it under unity7
<Saviq> with -l that is
<Saviq> ah but that's likely for RPC
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, running gst-inspect-1.0 from konsole inside unity8 it's "ok"
<tsdgeos> yeah, it hangs in a VT because untiy8 is suspended
<tsdgeos> if i swtich to unity8 VT and come back
<tsdgeos> it finished
<tsdgeos> so i'd say the main problem is really "unity8 not able to reply to a auth request when gst is blocking it"
<tsdgeos> and i guess this one is actually in our reach to fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, -ish, since the clutter plugin gets rejected
<tsdgeos> which is fine
<tsdgeos> we don't want/need clutter
<Saviq> sure we don't?
<Saviq> what if a user switches to a gnome-shell session then
<Saviq> I mean, sure, fine, but meh
<tsdgeos> that'd be a problem for gst to fix
<tsdgeos> not assuming that if featureY failed today, it will fail forever
<tsdgeos> out of scope for our bug if you ask me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yes, *we* need to fix the auth block
<Saviq> doesn't change the fact that the bug's there in gst-clutter
<Saviq> I've updated the description
<Saviq> greyback, so I've updated bug #1525285 - while I still think this is a gst-clutter bug, we need to try and make sure things like that don't bite us, and do the auth in a separate thread (and we should be able to, right? at most, we're simply talking to UAL for that?)
<ubot5> bug 1525285 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Unity8 deadlock when trying to screenshot without a current gst registry" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<Saviq> it'd be good to get it done for Zesty release
<greyback> Saviq: yep we should be able to. Just requires some shimmying of code around and a little thread safety thinking
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm 34.65% you need a uitk rebuild in that silo
<tsdgeos> since it's using some qv4 private classes affected by the patches
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, thanks for the tip, trying that out
<tsdgeos> Mirv: rebuild fixes the crash locally, you may need to rebuild anything that depends on  qtdeclarative5-private-dev
<tsdgeos> to be on the safe side
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-21
<tsdgeos> Mirv: did the rebuild help?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes it did, which is awesome!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: great :) I'd recommend we rebuild anything that depends on qtdeclarative-dev before landing that, not just the uitk, since who knows who may be using the same private header
<Mirv> still one rerun needed at least for flakiness
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that'd be mostly u8, webbrowser
<tsdgeos> i mean qtdeclarative-private-dev not qdeclarative-dev
<tsdgeos> sorry
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I know what you meant. I'll put the almost full set in, including pyqt5
<Mirv> tsdgeos: or should I omit u8 if you know it well enough to know that it's not needed since also autopkgtests pass?
<tsdgeos> just put it there, i guess won't hurt
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: doh, it seems qtmir is currently FTBFS due to miral landing
<Mirv> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/311715284/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.qtmir_0.5.1+16.04.20170307-0ubuntu2~~xenialoverlay1~1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Mirv> fatal error: miral/set_command_line_hander.h: No such file or directory
<tsdgeos> :'(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: know anything about ↑ ?
<Mirv> filed bug #1674617 for it
<ubot5> bug 1674617 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir FTBFS due to miral landing" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674617
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos, I've merged the fix in trunk already
<Saviq> Mirv, feel free to upload a release with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk/revision/618
<Saviq> \or a NOOP release in your silo
<Mirv> ok then, I'll grab the fix
<Mirv> thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, so what's the deal with qtmir, we've a silo (2555) that's almost QA ready, shall we land it?
<Mirv> Saviq: we can let bileto + QA decide which they take first
<Mirv> since the tests seemed fine I'll put 2519 towards QA now
<Saviq> ack
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-24
<bregma> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=zesty-unity8-mir&num=1
<matv4> did he file those 2 bugs though :) ?
<bregma> I'm going with "no"
<ryanleesipes> Hey guys, this is quite out of date: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<ryanleesipes> This is woefully out of date too, telling folks to "run 11.04"
<ryanleesipes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
<tedg> Haha, the topic even mentions Ayatana ;-)
<ryanleesipes> tedg, yeah I clicked on those to "get started"
<ryanleesipes> and then found a post from Jono and Jorge
<tedg> The Ayatana name never really stuck. I liked it. It is a lot better than "Unity"
<tedg> Especially because we used "Unity" way before we talked about convergence of form factors, so "Unity" made no sense what so ever.
<Saviq> kgunn, do you still have the magic talismans required to update https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ ?
<Saviq> it'd be good to get the updated content from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/CODING in there
<kgunn> Saviq: hmmm, magic talismans?... let me rummage around my mails and see what i can find
<Saviq> that's what was required I think... ;) I know mhall119 was involved at some point :D
<mhall119> Saviq: kgunn: you just need to be in ~unity-website-editors on LP to edit
<mhall119> looks like the whole ~unity-team has access
<mhall119> just go to http://unity.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/
<kgunn> ta
#ubuntu-unity 2018-03-21
<Andrewich> Привет всем!
<Andrewich> Hi all!
#ubuntu-unity 2018-03-23
<pirx> hello! i just upgraded from 16.10 (desktop) to 17.10, and i miss how unity worked in the earlier version:) i dont like these "on the fly workspaces", and it seems that there are no keyboard shortcuts for e.g. maximizing a window to 1/2 of the screen, or 1/4th of the screen. does anyone know if i can get that behaviour back?
<pirx> i dont understand why they made this change. what has improved or become better?
<pirx> i meant "improved or been added" :)
<pirx> is this new UI still very much in development? is it even called unity anymore? :)
